# APL/BSL 2014 Challenge



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay ladies the time has come to start our new APL/BSL 2014 Challenge. I normally don't start actual challenges but I was forced lol. I don't mind though bc we are all here for the same thing. As before lets continue to encourage one another. I know some of us do get frustrated with our hair but lets remember, it's just hair and we will get there! I just copied the rules from BeautyU2U 2012 thread. We can do this ladies!!! 

The Guidelines


*Join the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post as well as send me a pm telling me you've thanked the post and I'll add you to the list.*
*The challenge will officially begin on December 31, 2013 and run til December 31, 2014. *
*The challenge is open to join at any time. No cut off date!*
*Post pictures with updates, protective styling ideas, and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.*
*STAY POSITIVE!! Remember to encourage each other and provide insightful feedback.*
Join the Challenge
*Current hair length*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
*Goal Month*
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*
*Post a beginning picture*
Scheduled Updates​



Length checks only have to be twice per year so we are not obsessing over length but healthy hair in general. First pic should be your starting pic and then LC pic in June and another one in December. If you feel you have gained enough to post a sooner LC then please follow the check in dates below.






*March 31st*
*June 30th*
*September 30th *
*December 31st*

Challengers

*CherryPie* 
4EverDetermined 
abbygirl 
adaorae 
Adiatasha
Adjie 
Aggie 
ajacks
ajargon02
alanaturelle
alex114
alicianicole 
All4Tris 
all_1_length 
Anailuj 
Angelbean 
angie4ever
Anticipatience08
apple_natural
APrayer4Hair 
aprils13 
AyannaDivine
Babygrowth 
back2relaxed 
bestblackgirl 
betteron2day 
BlaqKitty 
BlessedRN prof
bluenvy
briana87 
bronxchick
bronxsoloist 
Brooke 
brownb83
BrownGirlLawyer
buddhas_mom
CafedeBelleza
caramelmocha
caribeandiva
CharlieEcho
charmtreese
chassiecrane 
chellkai
CrysMelis
crimsonpeach 
Cruzankink
cynthiapierfax 
Daisy89
Danette1014
DarkJoy 
DayZQTPie 
dedicatedshopper
Deeshair 
destinyseeker 
earlybird
Evallusion 
faithVA 
FemmeCreole 
Fotchygirl
Funmiloves


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2013)

Challengers gbunnie gorgeousnaps gvin89 HairNinja  HairPleezeGrow hairqueen7
hairqueenny
HappyAtLast
Hyacinthe
Igotstripes IronButterfly IslandMummy Jaypolk1 Jace032000 Jaysin jgirl3 Joigirl juusstsala JWolridge KammyGirl 
karmaslove
Kb3auty 
Kentmane
Kiwi klsjackson Knpitts
Kittitian_QT
krissyc39
leogirl321 LexiDior 
lindseyerinc
lisanaturally llan londonfog 
Luscious850
mamaore melissa-bee miraclediva
MissMariee
MissGomes  Mocha126 Morrighan MrsMelodyV MrsRoger MissAn
mshoneyfly MsKikiStar msmarc1
MsSonya
myfaithrising myhairgrowstoo naija24 nm51tj nmystic 
NorthernCalGal
pearlific1
Phaer
pinkpanther23 PinkyPromise PlainJane plumcherry1986 prettybyrd Prettymetty
QUEENJAMES231
RavenSR ronie Rozlewis Sanity Satya_R Seamonster Shavonn ShayyP Sholapie SingBrina snoop Snshyne SouthernStunner Stormy SugarRush Sunshinelove32 susanzmorg Sweetie123
Sweetg
taelortot
tallowah
[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=359259"]TamaraShaniece tamrag tapioca_pudding Tatilove TaylorT tequilad28 tinagreen10 topnotch1010 TwoSnapsUp veesweets vintagehipsterr Wenbev WhereItsAt whosthatgurl wildparisprints xu93texas yaya24 YeuxXx youwillrise yuhlovevybz ZebraPrintLover


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

You go ahead girl. I got your back. 

*Current hair length:* *Between EL and NL*

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* *Natural*

*Goal Month:* *December 2014*

*Current Reggie and styling choices:*
I'm hosting the Twist, Braid, Bun challenge so I will be twisted up for a while. I alternate between flat twists and 2 strand twists.

Weekly
--Prepoo with an oil blend
--Shampoo with AIA Cleansing Pudding or Terresentials Mudwash
--Tea Rinse
--DC with AO Blue Chamomile, Island Naturals, Swimmer Conditioner
--Baggy for 15 minutes
--Do LC or LLC and style in twists
--Mist hair 1x to 2x daily with tea mix
--Oil crown daily and scalp massage
--Protein treatment 1x a month

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
When I hit SL I will shampoo/cowash/water rinse every 4 days.

*Post a beginning picture:* *Picture to come*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2013)

*Current hair length* SL at nape, EL at crown, Lip length in front, and NL on the sides (by my chin)
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* Natural
*Goal Month* I'm giving myself the full year of 2014 so by December 31, 2014
*Current Reggie and styling choices* Cowash weekly with Wen or whatever cowash I have available. DC weekly with either HQ, SD, BASK, etc 
         ETA- I also pre poo with coconut oil or one of my KeraVada oils. And use my NJoy oil on my scalp at least 3-4 times per week. Hendigo every 2 months. 

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* Definitely put the scissors down and only trim every 2 months, keep up with my moisture/protein balance and try to do more styles that will last me at least a week so I can keep my hands out of my head. Continue to wig it.
*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*


*Current hair length Collarbone stretched, shoulder length unstretched*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* Texlaxed
*Goal Month* Dec 2014
*Current Reggie and styling choices* Cowash in the morning air dry at night rinse or cowash again apply Njoy oil baggie and satin scarf
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* I just began using Njoy's oil so I hope that helps
*Post a beginning picture* I'll be back with a picture


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 6, 2013)

Here's my pic


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 6, 2013)

In....will update this post tomorrow

Current hair length 
-front: bottom lip/chin
-sides: chin
-crown: NL-SL
-Nape: past shoulder length
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
-Natural
Goal Month
-June 7, 2014 my two year anniversary
Current Reggie and styling choices
-Lately I've been opting  for twist outs but I still do wash and go puffs
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
- I may try topical and internal growth aids but mostly I'll keep my regimen the same
Post a beginning picture


----------



## ronie (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Yeahhhh! I am sure in. Will be back with info and pictures. I got you too; will keep this thread hot.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm in! Will post info later !


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 6, 2013)

:yay!!!: @HairPleezeGrow, you did it!! 2014 APL, here we come!!   

I am ready to join 

*Current hair length:* grazing CB on sides, bangs past bottom lip, back is past shoulders; still working on full SL and thickening 

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* transitioning to texturized 

*Goal Month:* I would like to be full APL by December 2014 

*Current Reggie and styling choices:* Prepoo with Hair Trigger and garlic oil with a ceramide oil on the length under DC; shampoo as needed; Scalp massages with JBCO and baggying 2-3 times week; DIY DCs and Ayurvedic powder treatments weekly; Henna every two-three weeks; monthly Rhassoul, Bentonite and Australian Pink Clay wash; cowash with VO5 as needed; texture softener every 12-16 weeks. I mostly wear my hair out in a straight style with pin curls at night for curls or Bantu knot outs; planning to get yarn braids in January 2014 

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* Embrace protective styling to avoid wearing my hair out so often; more roller sets instead of flat ironing. Hopefully these will lead to thicker hair


----------



## TaylorT (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

*Current hair length*
Shoulder Length

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
4b/a Natural. Very Fine.

_*Goal Month*_
May 2014. My birthday to be exact.

_*Current Reggie and styling choices*_
Don't really have a set regimen.
I typically deep condition once or twice every two weeks and co-wash several times during the week. 
My go to style is my good ole' puff when I wearing my hair natural/curly.....when straightened (which is has been more frequent lately), it's usually in a bun.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
A lot more protective styling and moisturizing. I'm so happy to finally be at a length where I can really protective style. Even if it is just a bun!

*Post a beginning picture*
hair needs to be washed btw.....just measured today! 3 inches from APL.


----------



## tequilad28 (Oct 6, 2013)

Im in!will come back to post deets


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I'm in!

Current hair length - Various lengths between ear, jaw and a little after the nape.

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Natural

Goal Month - December '14

Current Reggie and styling choices - Prepoo w/ ceramide rich oils, poo            1-2x/month, cowash 2-3x/week, protien dcs 1x/week, dc every time, tea rinses with every wash.  Henna 2x/month minimum.  Will elaborate more.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - Not sure yet, I want to see how things go with the new changes I have made.
edited to add photos


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm in!!!!        Current hair length: *Shoulder Length* 

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *Natural* 

Goal Month: *December, I want to be full APL, no questions* 

Current Reggie and styling choices:* Currently kinky twists and then a week of rest in wigs for the winter. Wash with my CON red bottle, Silicon Mix w/ Kanechom as a deep conditioner* 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *Lots more PSing, no wearing my hair out more than once or twice in the winter.* 

Post a beginning picture: Will add in a miute


----------



## pearlific1 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Hi Ladies! 

I'm in the APL 2013 challenge but since I trimmed a lot this year (and will trim more by Dec), I won't be able to claim APL until next year.

Current hair length:* 1.5" from APL*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *Texlaxed*
Goal Month: *Full APL by May*
Current Reggie and styling choices: *KISS; Co wash 2x/wk; shampoo & light protein weekly; deep protein treatment every 8 weeks; DC weekly; PS daily*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *Only trimming when needed.*

Post a beginning picture:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2013)

Well ladies today is a lazy day for me. I took my wig off Saturday and washed. Y hair yesterday. Surprising enough my beehive is still in tact. I applied my NJoy oil and KeraVada brahmi raspberry vanilla to my scalp last night. I just have a scarf around my head today....and probably tomorrow and Wednesday lol....I'm lazy this week.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

HairPleezeGrow, it looks like we will have quite a few early graduates. I see some ladies that will be APL by the end of the 1st quarter  I think we will have a good representation of the varying lengths in here.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

For the month of October, I am going to try to keep my hair in flat twists until my rollerset at the end of the month. That keeps my ends tucked in and hopefully my hands out of my hair. If I can find enough styles on pinterest, I may try to keep going through December. I really only need 4 good ones and just do them every 4 weeks. I will capture them in my blog so I can recycle. I also need to look through my old photos and see what styles I wore 2 years ago. If I have a plan maybe it will make wash day flow a little easier.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Join the Challenge
> [*]Current hair length
> [*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
> [*]Goal Month
> ...



Neck length 
Relaxed
October 2014
Low manipulation
Relaxers only 3x a year (january 2014, may 2014, september 2014), bunning, heat 2x a month, MS twice daily, workouts 3x week, 10,000mg biotin daily,trims twice a year, 
Ill post a pic when I get home


----------



## Funmiloves (Oct 7, 2013)

Count me in, my hair is in crochet braids ar the moment,  but will post 'official' starting lenght next month.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Count me in!!
The 2013 challenge was divine.
My crown is part of the slow crew, so I hope to be full APL by 04.14.14. 

*Current hair length:* Crown: 2 inches from APL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* Texlaxed
*Goal Month: *Full APL by April 14'
*Current Reggie and styling choices: *Cowash M-Fri. Sun: shampoo and DC. Protein treatment wks 5, 10 & 15 post texlax. Texlax touchup week 16 or later. For 2014 I am planning to only touch up 1x a season. Bun or wig daily. PS all the way to WL.
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *NO Bandwagon/ product jumping. Sticking to what works.

*Starting Pic:*


----------



## snoop (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Will sign up with my info soon....


----------



## Shavonn (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

*Current hair length:* past my shoulders

*Hair status*: Relaxed but retreating from relaxers. I won't say transitioning because I don't plan on cutting it off.

*Goal Month:* August 2014

*Current Reggie:* Aphogee treatments, Brazilian blowouts, deep conditioning, satin wraps, buns

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* Diet, more protective styles, research and try new products. I struggle with oils, lotions, etc because my scalp is super sensitive and it causes a ton of itching 3-5 days after I use some so I try to avoid it as much as possible.

Post a beginning picture


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

Took my beehive down. It was coming down in the back when I was adding moisture to it last night. It was so tangled so this seems to not be the style for under my wigs. I may have to just keep my hair in twists under there.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 8, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm in! Will post info later !



I'm in too. 
SL
Relaxed
June
Bunning
Exercising, water


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm in too.
> SL
> Relaxed
> June
> ...



Sorry for the bad pic


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Yes I'm in.

I was thinking of quitting LHCF at the end of my subscruiption . But i dont think i can! you ladies and your hair a like a drug.  

Post pics closer to the date we begin. It doesn't seem so far fetched this year. the ends of my hair are going to be getting to know my armpit real soon


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

on a separate note  yaya24

your skin is beautiful. Please share any secrets.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Count me in too and thank you for the tag! Ok here's my info:

Current hair length: *CL/SL* 
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *Natural *

Goal Month: *I 'm going to say July 2014. It was sooner, but since I think I may be a slow grower I'm giving it more time to be safe.*

Current Reggie and styling choices: *Right now, I'm on a personal no heat challenge and wearing two stranded twists. This is what I do:*

I wear them for 6-8 weeks at a time
Take down and do a deep conditioning, shampoo, air dry in rollers or big twists
Wear a bun or some kind of stretched style for no longer than a week
Shampoo, condition then retwist and start the process all over again 
I do mini trims in between, but only if necessary

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*Not using heat is what I'm changing. I also plan to try taking a multivitamin and I may try some of that Bamboo tea to get the silica that I've been reading about. I'm so bad with vitamins, but I'm going to try. Just to see if it makes a difference.*

Post a beginning picture: *See Below
*


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Thanks so much for the tag!  I need this challenge to keep me on track for WL 2015!  I always seem to either forget about my challenges or make changes to my hair before the challenge is over.  

*Current hair length* - Chin length in front/NL at nape

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* - Natural

*Goal Month* - August 

*Current Reggie and styling choices* - 


> Pre-poo - coconut oil, I intend to mix up an herbal blend like this one on YT once I purchase the herbs and oil
> 
> Cleanse - different poo bars: Anita Grant Babassu and Amla, Anita Grant Peppermint Babassu, Henna Sooq Cocoveda bar
> 
> ...



*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* - Well, I'm doing low manipulation styles right now.  However, this winter I'm moving to the Midwest, so I might add some PS to the mix if the weather proves to be too harsh on my hair.

*Post a beginning picture* - I will post my beginning pic in December after my trim when I straighten my hair.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Oct 8, 2013)

Add me to the list


----------



## Kim0105 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Thanks for the tag. Will add details soon.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*


*Current hair length* *About and inch past collarbone*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* *NATURAL*
*Goal Month* *Whatever I can get!*
*Current Reggie and styling choices* *Lots of Ayurvedic herbs/oils/techniques, minimal manipulation*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* *Keeping up a good diet, yoga, exercise and lots of water.*


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I'm in. I may not make it but at least this will keep me serious about my regimen.

Current hair length: About NL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural

Goal Month: Might not happen but I'll say Dec. 2014

Current Reggie and styling choices: Shampoo 1x a week, DC 2x a week, Moisturize as needed, Protein treatment last week of every month

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: I'm planning on adding more fruits, veggies and water. And I have to try to get these darn vitamins in my body some way! I'm not sure if I'll add scalp massages because I'm lazy.

Post a beginning picture: I'll post a pic next DC day (Thursday)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

I just cowashed my hair with Wen fig and then applied HH SCM shingle method. Applied KeraVada green tea oil on top and then applied Aunt Jackie curl la la over that. Letting it air dry.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Kim0105 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Current hair length: SL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Transitioning to Texlax
Goal Month: June 2014
Current Reggie and styling choices: Shampoo 1x per week, DC 2x per week, low manipulation, no heat and alternating MN and sulphur on scalp.
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? : Planning on getting my first sew in December.
Post a beginning picture:


----------



## snoop (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

*1.  Current hair length*  SL
*2.  Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning * Natural
*3.  Goal Month * I’m going to give myself more time.  Hoping to reach APL by April 2014.
*4.  Current Reggie and styling choices * 

*Once a week:*
Detangle and braid
Wash: Terressentals LCL; Mud Puddle Hair Wash
Condition: Giovanni 50:50

*Daily:*
Water only spritz or water/Giovanni Direct Leave-In with water spritz
Moisturize with homemade cream
Emu oil for edges

*Style:*
Go-to protective style is mini twists. 

*5.  What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*  Have to do more to protect my ends.  Winter is coming so I need to find a way to keep my hair extra moisturized.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Oct 8, 2013)

1*] Current hair length: longest strand @ BSL  
2*] Relaxed  
3*] Goal Month: April 2014 - Full/Blunt APL  
4*] Current Reggie   
 -Cleanse (black soap) 
 -Deep Condition    
 -Scarf Method to air 

 -Protective Styling  (keep my hair up) 
5*] What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Making sure I maintain healthy ends.    
6*] Post a beginning picture:


----------



## pearlific1 (Oct 8, 2013)

TheEspressoHair said:


> 1*] Current hair length: BSL 2*] Relaxed 3*] Goal Month: April 2014 - Full/Blunt APL 4*] Current Reggie -Cleanse -Deep Condition -Scarf Method to air dry -Protective Styling  What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Making sure I maintain healthy ends.  Post a beginning picture (come morning)



TheEspressoHair you're currently Brastrap length and want to be APL by April '14???


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> TheEspressoHair you're currently Brastrap length and want to be APL by April '14???



Maybe her longest layer in back is BSL and she wants the rest to catch up to full APL.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



llan said:


> on a separate note  @yaya24
> 
> your skin is beautiful. Please share any secrets.



llan
Thanks!!!!

I try to drink at least 60oz of water a day, keep my stress levels to a minimum, take my vitamins and exfoliate at least 1x a week.

I'll share more if you want specifics. I do not really have a specific "body" skin regimen.. but I do have one for my face.


----------



## pearlific1 (Oct 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Maybe her longest layer in back is BSL and she wants the rest to catch up to full APL.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



That's a good possibility.  I was just wondering why she'd want to cut off the BSL hair to blunt APL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> That's a good possibility.  I was just wondering why she'd want to cut off the BSL hair to blunt APL.



I know girl I wouldn't lol. I don't mind layers either lol

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Stormy (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

@HairPleezeGrow ok, I posted my starting pic.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Oh yeah, and I started with this pic below in July 2011:


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Oct 8, 2013)

*sigh* 

Doesn't look like I'll be making it for 2013 but this year will be it! I hope. *Current hair length*: CBL 
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*: Natural 
*Goal Month*: April 
*Current Reggie and styling choices:* Cowash daily, shampoo once per week, bun. 
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?:* I need to shampoo less and straighten less. I want to cut down straightening to 3 times a year, but since I'm single I tend to like to straighten it each time I go out. Can't seem to get into wigs. I also plan on cutting down on alchohol intake and quitting smoking for my overall health. Post a beginning picture (coming soon!) This was me last challenge: eta back shot for better measure 




 

And here I am now. 

 

The biggest thing I wanna work on is my uneven layers


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

Stormy said:


> @HairPleezeGrow ok, I posted my starting pic.



Wow you've come a long way Stormy!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Stormy (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Wow you've come a long way Stormy!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thank you! Shoot, after seeing some ladies actually go from bald to SL in less time I started thinking maybe I'm just a slow grower. I believe I can reach my goal though by next summer.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 9, 2013)

Holding my spot again!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## briana87 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Definitely count me in!! 

Current hair length: crown = around EL; sides = chin length; back = shoulder length (my hair refuses to coordinate with itself!)  
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural (November 19 will make 2 years!!) 
Goal Month: trying for December.
Current Reggie and styling choices:reggie: wash with shampoo (Suave) about once per month; co-wash (Suave) at least once per week; dc with coconut oil (as needed); LOC method (water+glycerin; grapeseed or olive oil; cantu leave in conditioner)
styles: finger coils; twists; twist outs; anything else I see on youtube that I can successfully attempt 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I plan to listen to my hair. That's one of the most important things I've learned over the past 2 years. If my hair doesn't like it I just don't do it! I may do some protective styles, not sure yet. I definitely plan to incoroporate lots of moisture. Also I am trying to better my eating habits (more fruits, veggies, and water; less processed foods)
Post a beginning picture picture to come later today


----------



## chassiecrane (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I'm in, I was at APL and then had to chop off four inches of damaged ends (I know, I know, I really need to start sealing)
1. Back at collarbone length 
2. Completely natural
3. August 2014
4. Starting a new reggie come 2014 which will include

washing with Teressentials
Sealing with castor oil/shea butter
braiding hair using the Deep Moisture Method
Protective styling (crochet braids, wigs, weave- I don't discriminate)
5. I plan to actually seal my hair
6. Picture to come


----------



## londonfog (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm in! Be back later!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Thanks for the tag, but I'm pretty sure, I'm past APL.


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 11, 2013)

I just found a twist wig; my mind is blown, completely shattered


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 11, 2013)

IslandMummy
What is a twist wig?  Can we see a pic?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> IslandMummy What is a twist wig?  Can we see a pic?  I LOVE this HHJ!!



http://fingercomber.bigcartel.com/product/the-finger-comber-unit-shown-twisted


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 11, 2013)

IslandMummy said:


> http://fingercomber.bigcartel.com/product/the-finger-comber-unit-shown-twisted



 Wooooooooooooooooow.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

So I've been wet bunning this week - and I love it.  It's nice to be able to pull my hair back.  again.  It's crazy to think that I had a TWA in March now my hair is reaching my neck/shoulders.  come on APL!


----------



## alanaturelle (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the tag. I'm still hoping to be APL this year. If not, then I'll join in December.  Happy Healthy Hair Journey.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 12, 2013)

alanaturelle said:


> Thanks for the tag. I'm still hoping to be APL this year. If not, then I'll join in December.  Happy Healthy Hair Journey.


Same here....hoping


----------



## brittle_hair (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

^^^^same here will check how I am on my next relaxer nov 23rd


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 12, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Wooooooooooooooooow.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Uh huh, before I couldn't even buy it it was sold out waaaah

I will be quicker next time


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

checking in. My hair is holding up pretty good. I will not be doing a length check until my next relaxer which is right before Christmas.


----------



## pearlific1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ladies, I got up early this morning to walk my dog and the only thing I thought about on the walk was how much I love my hair. 

Sorry so long. I was just reflecting on my journey:

My hair isn't long or anything, I just love how it's behaving and responding now. Background: I joined LHCF back in '08 because I wanted to learn and practice healthy hair techniques. I grew my straight relaxed hair to MBL and loved it. Then I decided to transition to natural. After cutting off my relaxed hair, I realized that I wasn't in love with my natural hair. It was a complete nightmare. No matter what I used, what technique I tried, or what prayer I said, my natural hair and I fought daily. After a year and a half, I simply gave up. I wasn't retaining length, my hair was always dry, and I never felt groomed. So, I gave in a got a virgin relaxer. I thought my stylist, who is natural, would hate me forever.  Uh, no. I walked out of the salon looking just like I did when I walked in. My relaxer didn't take at all.  4 or 5 months later, I tried to get another  relaxer. Same results.  4 months after that a went to a new stylist who tried a different relaxer. My hair looked straight while she was smoothing...exactly what I wanted. Then she placed me under the dryer with my straight coated with DC. I noticed that my hair began shrinking the longer I sat there. I'd gone from straight SL hair to a full curly fro! What just happened?! The relaxer didn't completely break my hair down. It elongated my curls.

So now I have more of a texturized look...a texlax. It is simply amazing. Detangling is a breeze. I'm retaining length. I can rock natural styles without being natural. I just love everything about my hair at this point. I get compliments every day on my hair. Life is good and I'm in love with my tresses. APL, I'm coming for you.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 12, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Ladies, I got up early this morning to walk my dog and the only thing I thought about on the walk was how much I love my hair.
> 
> Sorry so long. I was just reflecting on my journey:
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing...what a great reflection. I'm so glad you have found what works for you.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm in! I've reached APL twice before, but never a healthy APL. I'm joining this to stay focused.     Current hair length:  -Shoulder Length Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:  -Relaxed Goal Month: -April '14 (Touching APL) August '14 (Full APL) Current Reggie and styling choices: -wash and dc weekly, moisturize and seal daily, bunning 95% of the time, relax around 10 weeks What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: -add dusting to my regimen and learn how to self-relax  Post a beginning picture -

Edit: Pic from 10/13/13


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

pearlific1 HairPleezeGrow

Yes my longest layer is BSL, I want to slowly trim hair to full APL. I prefer a blunt cut over the V shape.


----------



## plumcherry1986 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



Current hair length - Little past SL and shorter on the sides

Natural
March 2014

Shampoo (once/week) DC with HN Moisture Boosting (once/week), apply HN leave in conditioner (4-5x/week)

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I am going to cut back on pressing my hair (I'm not going to do it again until November) and I may start using Curl Rehab to DC in rotation with HN

Post a beginning picture (I will soon)


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

added my photo in my original post back on page one.  Trying not to think I'm out of my league in this challenge even though faithVA says otherwise.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I'm all in!!



HairPleezeGrow said:


> *Current hair length EL sides, Nose length front, SL-CBL nape and back, barely EL crown
> *
> *Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning Natural!
> *
> ...


----------



## bronxsoloist (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Good day all! This challenge is my reason for joining. I've always needed a motivator in my hair  journeyand I think I've finally found it. 
Join the Challenge
Current hair length: Bangs= bottom lip   Crown= neck. Sides= shoulder to past collar. Nape= almost armpit
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning. Natural but transitioning from my last color in april 2012
Goal Month December 2014 . I want to give myself time
Current Reggie and styling choices. I wash dc style every 4 to 6 weeks. I use chicoros method with water t tree aloe Vera mix. Coconut oil then seal with a Shea mix . White and yellow Shea cocoa butter, coconut oil and honey. Then I usually ghe. I ghe daily anyhow with my water oil mix spritz. I massage my scalp with an herbal infused oil I made. It's strong so I dilute with castor oil then ghe. I wear my hair in either two strand twists or medium box braids. I keep my hair up and covered most of the time. 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?  Cowashing more frequently. Every two weeks. More oil rinses. Just started inversion and would like to keep up. Taking biotin and msm daily.
No more pony tails or buns with my braids or twists I feel the tension and want to stop before there's a problem. Drinking more water. I think that's all.
Post a beginning picture
Going to post my wedding day elopement photo it's all I got. Took it on 10 10. 4 days post wash and style


----------



## Tatilove (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

OMG! I really want to join, but I'm not even shoulder length yet. I'm not even sure if I will make shoulder by December. I haven't been taking care of my hair at alll. I lost length and thickness, that's most of my progress since I started the hair journey in June. Work has just been so crazy lately, but I'm ready to get back on the horse. I'm pretty sure with some care and patience I would be able to make APL sometime in 2014. I think...


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 13, 2013)

bronxsoloist said:


> Good day all! This challenge is my reason for joining. I've always needed a motivator in my hair  journeyand I think I've finally found it. Join the Challenge Current hair length: Bangs= bottom lip   Crown= neck. Sides= shoulder to past collar. Nape= almost armpit Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning. Natural but transitioning from my last color in april 2012 Goal Month December 2014 . I want to give myself time Current Reggie and styling choices. I wash dc style every 4 to 6 weeks. I use chicoros method with water t tree aloe Vera mix. Coconut oil then seal with a Shea mix . White and yellow Shea cocoa butter, coconut oil and honey. Then I usually ghe. I ghe daily anyhow with my water oil mix spritz. I massage my scalp with an herbal infused oil I made. It's strong so I dilute with castor oil then ghe. I wear my hair in either two strand twists or medium box braids. I keep my hair up and covered most of the time. What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?  Cowashing more frequently. Every two weeks. More oil rinses. Just started inversion and would like to keep up. Taking biotin and msm daily. No more pony tails or buns with my braids or twists I feel the tension and want to stop before there's a problem. Drinking more water. I think that's all. Post a beginning picture Going to post my wedding day elopement photo it's all I got. Took it on 10 10. 4 days post wash and style



Awwww congratulations on your marriage!!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay ladies the time has come to start our new APL 2014 Challenge. I normally don't start actual challenges but I was forced lol. I don't mind though bc we are all here for the same thing. As before lets continue to encourage one another. I know some of us do get frustrated with our hair but lets remember, it's just hair and we will get there! I just copied the rules from BeautyU2U 2012 thread. We can do this ladies!!!
> 
> The Guidelines
> 
> ...


 

*Current hair length* - Neck Length
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* - Texlaxed
*Goal Month* - Between December 2014 and June 2015
*Current Reggie and styling choices* - Afro kinky twist extensions/Bunning/Wigging
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* - Hendigoing a little more often than every 2-3 months as I have been doing for the last year and a half because I have been sooooo busy with my new business.
*Post a beginning picture *


----------



## bronxsoloist (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



			
				[USER=322033 said:
			
		

> Wenbev[/USER];19088917]added my photo in my original post back on page one.  Trying not to think I'm out of my league in this challenge even though faithVA says otherwise.



As one of the previous posters said, she was a TWA in march and now she has some parts of her hair at SL and she is on her way to APL. We still have 10+ weeks this year and a full 52 next year, so I don't think you are out of your league.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 15, 2013)

Scrolling through my phone and found this... I almost couldn't believe it



June 2012





Today


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



APrayer4Hair said:


> Scrolling through my phone and found this... I almost couldn't believe it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice growth. You have a lot of hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



Wenbev said:


> added my photo in my original post back on page one. *Trying not to think I'm out of my league* in this challenge even though @faithVA says otherwise.


 
You and me both. I'm about NL and I joined mainly to keep me on track. it'll be a miracle to reach APL by next years end. Here's hoping!


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I've been twisting my hair for over a week now #lazy


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



Tatilove said:


> OMG! I really want to join, but I'm not even shoulder length yet. I'm not even sure if I will make shoulder by December. I haven't been taking care of my hair at alll. I lost length and thickness, that's most of my progress since I started the hair journey in June. Work has just been so crazy lately, but I'm ready to get back on the horse. I'm pretty sure with some care and patience I would be able to make APL sometime in 2014. I think...



C'mon and join, Tatilove!  You can do it.    If you haven't been taking care of your hair, let this challenge be your motivation.  

I'm not full SL either; I'm NL/SL in the nape.  All you need is a nice tight regimen, and some motivation (aka this thread) and you're good!

I hope that you join us!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



Tatilove said:


> OMG! I really want to join, but I'm not even shoulder length yet. I'm not even sure if I will make shoulder by December. I haven't been taking care of my hair at alll. I lost length and thickness, that's most of my progress since I started the hair journey in June. Work has just been so crazy lately, but I'm ready to get back on the horse. I'm pretty sure with some care and patience I would be able to make APL sometime in 2014. I think...



Come on in here Tatilove. You can do like some of the rest of us and join SL 2014 and APL 2014 at the same time. I'm not SL yet either and won't be by the end of the year. 

Just join us and have some fun.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

After I took my braids out I cornrowed my hair and I'm rocking a pixie cut wig going on 2 weeks now. I may continue doing through the end of the year. I DC weekly and keep hair cornrowed. Twice a week I mist with a Giovanni leave in conditioner and keep wigging it. I remove the wig everyday when I get home but I wrap my hair in a silf scarf right away to keep my hands out of my hair. I have not flat ironed my hair in 6 weeks. I need to though.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

My hair seems to be thriving but I'm wondering if there is something else I should be doing to get that extram umph. I wash and dc 2x weekly. Use a light protein 1x weekly and the last week of every month I do a mild/hard protein. The other days I just leave my hair alone. I really don't want to add any more steps to the hair routine. Should I try vitamins/supplements? I don't take any now. But I know some of you have. What yields the best results?


----------



## naija24 (Oct 16, 2013)

Every time I go to a Dominican salon I seriously debate the need for a relaxer. At least it'll help me stretch my hair for another couple of weeks. Still hoping for shoulder length at my nape by december


----------



## Royalq (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

i honestly dont even remember if i officially joined this challenge. But im about 1-1.5 inches away from APL. actually im technically already APL but i want to be undoubtedly APL.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

A natural hair salon just opened in my area and looks promising....


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



KammyGirl said:


> You and me both. I'm about NL and I joined mainly to keep me on track. it'll be a miracle to reach APL by next years end. Here's hoping!



Lol KammyGirl lets see how far we can go


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 17, 2013)

I suck at challenges but I'm in. Seriously this time. I promise!!  


-Natural 4a/4b  
-CBL 
-Hairfinity/MSM/Vitamin C  
-Exercise at least 4 days/week   
-Healthy Vegetable and Fruit based diet. 
-Twists/Twist Outs (waiting for longer length for Bantu Knots)   
-Coconut Cowash  
-Spray bottle with water and Aloe Vera juice mixed 
-Shea Moisture Curl Style Milk/ Loreal Ever Curl Conditioner  
-JBCO/Sesame Seed Oil for sealing    

Time for pics!!     

 
Top Left: PURPLE HAIR November 2012 11 months ago  
Bottom Left: TWA April 2013 6 months ago  Right: My puff today!!    

So I got some pretty good growth in 6 months! I cut my hair and I'm doing better with it this time and learning what works for it. Consistency is key for me! I might straighten my hair for my birthday in December. I'll post the pic if I do!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



			
				[USER=301835 said:
			
		

> PinkyPromise[/USER];19106745]I suck at challenges but I'm in. Seriously this time. I promise!!
> 
> 
> -Natural 4a/4b
> ...



Welcome to the challenge. Your hair is growing quickly. You may be APL very soon.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



PinkyPromise said:


> I suck at challenges but I'm in. Seriously this time. I promise!!
> 
> 
> -Natural 4a/4b
> ...


 
PinkyPromise Your hair is so pretty. How did you get the style in your siggy?


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 17, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> You and me both. I'm about NL and I joined mainly to keep me on track. it'll be a miracle to reach APL by next years end. Here's hoping!



My exact thoughts!


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

So I'm going to start adding my hair skin and nails vitamins and 1 other supplement to my fruit/veggie smoothie in the morning. But I'm not sure what to get.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I cannot take a proper pic of my hair to save my life. I see all these incredible pics of hair at these good angles and then I try and....FAIL! I need to practice. Besides that, the picture always looks way different than my hair does in person. *sigh*


----------



## bdg0005 (Oct 17, 2013)

I think I'm going to join this thread I'm about 1 - 2 from apl at the very back. Hopefully I can get to full apl all over by Jan.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Hi - i can't remember if I joined this challenge or not but I am interested in joining until I am full APL. Certain parts of my hair are already there.


----------



## Tatilove (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



prettybyrd said:


> C'mon and join, Tatilove!  You can do it.    If you haven't been taking care of your hair, let this challenge be your motivation.
> 
> I'm not full SL either; I'm NL/SL in the nape.  All you need is a nice tight regimen, and some motivation (aka this thread) and you're good!
> 
> I hope that you join us!





faithVA said:


> Come on in here Tatilove. You can do like some of the rest of us and join SL 2014 and APL 2014 at the same time. I'm not SL yet either and won't be by the end of the year.
> 
> Just join us and have some fun.




Awwww you guys are so encouraging. I was going to wait until I hit full SL to join, but I think I'll just join. Hopefully this challenge will keep me on track.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Anyone doing the 1 week a month inversion challenge?

 I'm going to texlax in December & hope that my 1 wk a month inversions in October, November and December yield at least 2 inches of legit growth.

5 minutes is my daily max


----------



## bdg0005 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm doing it.


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Subscribing will be back with pics and goals


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 18, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Anyone doing the 1 week a month inversion challenge?  I'm going to texlax in December & hope that my 1 wk a month inversions in October, November and December yield at least 2 inches of legit growth.  5 minutes is my daily max



I'm doing it and I'm hoping for 2 inches as well.


----------



## ShayyP (Oct 18, 2013)

This will be my first hair challenge EVER! I'm super excited  

[*]Current hair length: Grazing SL 

[*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed

[*]Goal Month: December 2014

[*]Current Reggie and styling choices: Shampoo every other week, co wash 1-2x a week, DC 2x a week, clarify and protein once a month as needed. Moisturize & seal daily. Buns and flat twists!

[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? : Keep up with my moisturizing & sealing daily (LOC Method) and leaving my hair alone!


----------



## felic1 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



IslandMummy said:


> I just found a twist wig; my mind is blown, completely shattered


 

Thank you. I want this too!!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm doing it and I'm hoping for 2 inches as well.



I'm doing it and I hope to gain 2 inches as well. I plan on stretching for 6 months too! I want my first relaxer to be my birthday. So I will be Bunning and not wearing my hair down at all. I may get some crochet braids.


----------



## betteron2day (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I'm in.

Current Hair Length: SL
Relaxed
Goal Month: Hopefully by Feb 2014
Current Reggie: shampoo and deep condition 1x week; co wash 1x week; moisturize and bun
What do i plan on changing? Stop playing with my new growth and breaking it off. Keep my hands out of my head. I twist my hair to fall asleep and i must stop.

Will post pic later


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Thanks for the tag. I'm transitioning, so I do not know if my natural hair will make it to APL by Dec2014... my transitioning hair is almost there... but I want to count only the natural part. hmmm Should I join?


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Current hair length between shoulder and APL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning NAtural, dyed
Goal Month February 2014
Current Reggie and styling choices wash weeklu, deep condition and protein treatment
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I may only use Aztec clay as my hair and scalp cleanser
Post a beginning picture:


----------



## all_1_length (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Current hair length Ear Length/Neck length

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning Natural

Goal Month September 2014 for longest layer

Current Reggie and styling choices Pre-poo with coconut oil before wash. Wash(Shea Moisture Rest Shampoo)/Cowash (As I Am Coconut Cleansing Conditioner) 2x/week.
Alternate between GBP DC and Macadamia Oil Hair Masque DC every other week. Apply hair oil (EVCO & EVOO Mix) every day to seal and apply to wet hair after wash and castor, peppermint essential, olive oil mix on scalp and roots while hair is still wet. Moisturize with African Pride Moisturizing Lotion daily. Twist hair at bedtime and cover with scarf. Wear braid outs/twist outs. Winter regie : twist/braids 24/7, wear hats when out in the cold.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? No more self trims, causes major setbacks. Will be going to salon for trims every 2 to 3 months depending on the severity of breakage.

Post a beginning picture As soon as my hair dries.


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



TopShelf said:


> Current hair length between shoulder and APL
> Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning NAtural, dyed
> Goal Month February 2014
> Current Reggie and styling choices wash weeklu, deep condition and protein treatment
> ...



Beautiful tick hair


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 19, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Anyone doing the 1 week a month inversion challenge?
> 
> I'm going to texlax in December & hope that my 1 wk a month inversions in October, November and December yield at least 2 inches of legit growth.
> 
> 5 minutes is my daily max



I'm interested....I think I'll try it out...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



Tatilove said:


> OMG! I really want to join, but I'm not even shoulder length yet. I'm not even sure if I will make shoulder by December. I haven't been taking care of my hair at alll. I lost length and thickness, that's most of my progress since I started the hair journey in June. Work has just been so crazy lately, but I'm ready to get back on the horse. I'm pretty sure with some care and patience I would be able to make APL sometime in 2014. I think...


 

You can still join...many of us aren't even SL yet lol!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



bestblackgirl said:


> Thanks for the tag. I'm transitioning, so I do not know if my natural hair will make it to APL by Dec2014... my transitioning hair is almost there... but I want to count only the natural part. hmmm Should I join?


 

Yes!...

10 char........


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I guess I should join this challenge.  I should reach APL by Summer 2014 even with a few trims.

Current hair length - CBL/SL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Relaxed with a lot of texture but, not really texlaxed.

Goal Month June 2014

Current Reggie and styling choices I'll need to think about my reggie a little more but, I will mostly co-wash and DC at least once a week.  As far as styling, I will alternate between twistouts, u-parts wigs, straightening my hair and bunning.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Minimize direct heat to once a month and protecting my ends from my clothes.  Completely eliminating shampoo.

Post a beginning picture... I'll be back to post a pic.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I'm having trouble uploading pics! I want to add my starting pic already.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2013)

I pre poo'd with KeraVada coffee oil. Dc'd with shea moisture restorative mask and then cowashed with Wen fig. I may twist my hair up for a twistout.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

How are you guys that are doing inversion actually doing it? handstands, just bending over???


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> How are you guys that are doing inversion actually doing it? handstands, just bending over???



I just bend over or lie over my bed with my head hanging down.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I'm contemplating going back to cowashing daily. I had good retention thanks to cowashing when I was relaxed. I think I'll try it for a week - along with doing the inversion method and see what that gets me. I'll be using Komaza's Moja conditioner.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Hi Ladies! 

I'm in the APL 2013 challenge but since I am going to cut my hair in Dec, I am in.

Current hair length: 1.5" from APL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning:Natural
Goal Month: Full APL by May
Current Reggie and styling choices: KISS; Co wash 2x/wk; shampoo & light protein weekly; deep protein treatment every 8 weeks; DC weekly; PS daily
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Going back to monthly trims next year.

Post a beginning picture: Will post after my cut


----------



## naija24 (Oct 21, 2013)

Are you guys measuring your hair growth from how it looks in the back or the front? I think for this challenge I'm less concerned with how long it actually is vs how long it looks in profile view. Does that make sense? 

Like for me, in profile, past collarbone looks like APL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Are you guys measuring your hair growth from how it looks in the back or the front? I think for this challenge I'm less concerned with how long it actually is vs how long it looks in profile view. Does that make sense?
> 
> Like for me, in profile, past collarbone looks like APL.



I'm measuring every where. I measure the front, back, sides, and nape

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 21, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Are you guys measuring your hair growth from how it looks in the back or the front? I think for this challenge I'm less concerned with how long it actually is vs how long it looks in profile view. Does that make sense?  Like for me, in profile, past collarbone looks like APL.



Im focused on how it looks from the back bc thats where the longest layers are. I have high cheekbones and it naturally grows around the shape of my face so it looks shorter in front. And I have that natural v-shaped hemline. The last time I went to a stylist, she cut it even and the V has grown back

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll probably count Lengths when the crown reaches  I'm gonna be waiting 4 eva


----------



## Stormy (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I'm measuring from the back because my hair grows in layers, with the longest being in the back. If I were to measure from the front and sides, shooot I'd never make it!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I measure the hair 1" to 2" below the crown.  So that would be the majority of the back.


----------



## bdg0005 (Oct 21, 2013)

I measure all but focus mainly on the back. My hair growers in layers so it's just easier to focus on the back but I'll take a look at the front and side measurements every so often.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I measure the hair 1" to 2" below the crown.  So that would be the majority of the back.



This

10 char


----------



## back2relaxed (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I will be measuring the back, my hair naturally grows in a layers as well.  I've been trying to cut the back so that the sides can stay the longest layer, but now that I've made shoulder, I don't care anymore!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*


*Current hair length: My goal is to be full APL.  My nape is already there but my sides and front are NL.  I keep having setbacks with this area so achieving longer lengths just look weird if the front/sides remain short.*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural*
*Goal Month: August 2014*
*Current Reggie and styling choices:  Two strand twists pinned up and twist outs.  Twists remain in from 1-3 weeks and 2-3 day of twistouts*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* *Keeping my hair in twists seem to be working so I am concentrating on increasing water intake, eating better, and better detangling.*
*Post a beginning picture.* *Will do soon.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp I'm back on track with applying my NJoy and KeraVada oil nightly. I might pull out my steamer this week and do a prepoo with steam. More than likely keep my hair in twists under my wig with silk scarf underneath.  I'm going to Walmart tomorrow so I will see what fabric they have. I'm supposed to measure at the end of the month but I'm going to measure tonight probably.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Sanity (Oct 22, 2013)

Can I join??

Stats:
Relaxed
Length: 2" pass Shoulder length 4a/b fine strands medium textured

I'm using the KISS method in achieving length and taking a hair vitamin daily. 

I chopped my Bsl hair into a neck length bob in May so now I am back on my HHG journey! For now my goal is to grow my hair to APL before March 2014.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sanity said:


> Can I join??
> 
> Stats:
> Relaxed
> ...



That is some awesome growth! I cut my hair in June and my hair is just at SL.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 23, 2013)

Stormy said:


> I'm measuring from the back because my hair grows in layers, with the longest being in the back. If I were to measure from the front and sides, shooot I'd never make it!



My hair is like that, but not it will be thrown off from my cut. My front is longer than my back, but I will measuring from the back.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I think I'm liking cowashing again. I'm only on day 3 but my hair is so soft. And products that I wasn't a fan of before and working on my hair. Let's see how long this lasts. 

Now if only the length would come!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I think I'm liking cowashing again. I'm only on day 3 but my hair is so soft. And products that I wasn't a fan of before and working on my hair. Let's see how long this lasts.
> 
> Now if only the length would come!



How's that working for you as far as having to apply products?  Do you cowash and apply leave in and styler daily or do you cowash apply LI and styler the first day and then just rinse your hair there after until you wash again?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Sanity (Oct 23, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> That is some awesome growth! I cut my hair in June and my hair is just at SL.



Thank you 'Hair Buddy" I had no idea that you cut your hair! You were so close to BSL!!  I am tempted to cut it off again but my inner long hair diva talks me out of it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



HairPleezeGrow said:


> How's that working for you as far as having to apply products? Do you cowash and apply leave in and styler daily or do you cowash apply LI and styler the first day and then just rinse your hair there after until you wash again?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


 
I'm cowashing, adding leave in and a styler daily. Which may get old fast. But so far so good.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

HairPleezeGrow can I puhleeze join the challenge?  I got my hair cut to just above shoulder length in August 2012, and now my hair reaches the top of armpit length.  I know I will need this full year to reach APL and be well on my way to BSL.

Maybe by next October I can reach my goal.

I will come back with some photos.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> HairPleezeGrow can I puhleeze join the challenge?  I got my hair cut to just above shoulder length in August 2012, and now my hair reaches the top of armpit length.  I know I will need this full year to reach APL and be well on my way to BSL.
> 
> Maybe by next October I can reach my goal.
> 
> I will come back with some photos.



Yes ma'am!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 23, 2013)

I dusted my hair for the first time today. Hopefully by incorporating dusting into my regimen, I can avoid big trims. I don't see how people manage to only cut 1/4-1/2" off. It was a struggle to be that precise lol. Since I'm giving up heat I don't plan to dust for a while.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay so here's my starting pic and also proof my hair probably only grows 1/2in or less per month. I've done two trims since my last hendigo treatment on August 3rd and from the pic of my roots I only have a little over an inch of growth for 2 1/2 months  :-(  sad yes I know. Anyway this way I can accurately see if inversion is helping me. I cropped the pic for a closer look.









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so here's my starting pic and also proof my hair probably only grows 1/2in or less per month. I've done two trims since my last hendigo treatment on August 3rd and from the pic of my roots I only have a little over an inch of growth for 2 1/2 months  :-(  sad yes I know. Anyway this way I can accurately see if inversion is helping me. I cropped the pic for a closer look.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I don't get much from this starting pic :/


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> I don't get much from this starting pic :/



I only measured up to where my grays end. Since I have an abundance of gray hair I can keep track of my growth. This starting pic is strictly for inversion lol not a starting pic for this challenge.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

SingBrina

Maybe these pics you can see it much better. It's extremely hard to see on camera since my grays blend in with my hendigo'd hair. I'm hoping you can see this better.  









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Prepooing tonight with KeraVada coffee oil.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm installing my bob u-part wig tonight. I will probably just use v05 moisture milk and JBCO to apply before braiding it up. I'm going to leave my nape separate so that I can continue to baby it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> I'm installing my bob u-part wig tonight. I will probably just use v05 moisture milk and JBCO to apply before braiding it up. I'm going to leave my nape separate so that I can continue to baby it.



Pics when you're done please!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Pics when you're done please!  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I wear this wig often and I have a couple pics in my phone...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> I wear this wig often and I have a couple pics in my phone...



Lovely! ...did you color it yourself?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lovely! ...did you color it yourself?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


  Thank you! Yes, I colored (bleached) it. I just cut it into a bob this past summer and cut off most of the ombré.

ETA... I need a better Reggie for my leave out... I don't like the way it looks... At all!!!


----------



## Meemee6223 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Thanks for the tag Tamrin. I know I'm extremely late, lol.

I think I've passed apl. *Fingers crossed* I'll have my dh take a  pic and post later.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 24, 2013)

Here is my starting length photo. I took it today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> Here is my starting length photo. I took it today.



Ummm you are already there from the looks of it girly. If not you don't have much more to go! Lovely hair btw.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 24, 2013)

It's barely grazing. And from past experience, I stay at arm pit length for a long time. I want to grow it completely through this length and enjoy it. 
Thanks for the compliment. Got any hair pics to share :


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> It's barely grazing. And from past experience, I stay at arm pit length for a long time. I want to grow it completely through this length and enjoy it.
> Thanks for the compliment. Got any hair pics to share :



Yeah I hear you. I'm sure you will get there. What do you think you need to do differently to retain past APL? Do you moisture and seal your ends at night. Maybe try tucking them away.

Hmmm about any pics....not really lol unless you want to see my twistout from couple weeks ago and the one stretched today! That's all I got lol.









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 24, 2013)

Um that's a twist out. It looks like straight up real curls. If I saw you I the street I'd think that's your real texture.

What I will do differently this time around is trim my hair a little bit rather than cut dramatically. I've reached BSL once after cutting in February 2009 to a pixy hair cut and APL now after my last cut in August 2012 when I cut to 2 inches above cbl.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> Um that's a twist out. It looks like straight up real curls. If I saw you I the street I'd think that's your real texture.
> 
> What I will do differently this time around is trim my hair a little bit rather than cut dramatically. I've reached BSL once after cutting in February 2009 to a pixy hair cut and APL now after my last cut in August 2012 when I cut to 2 inches above cbl.



Lol girl I wish. Nah my hair is this pic below freshly washed and towel dried. 




See that's my problem is I don't know how to put the scissors down but I don't do any drastic cutting...okay not much anymore,  however I have been sticking to my trim only every 2 month schedule and only trim nothing more.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

prepoo'd this morning with warmed hair trigger to the scalp and kera vada's green tea oil on the hair.  cowashed with tresseme naturals aloe vera and avocado condish. Sitting with oscar blandi's marine mud ( my untimate spa product guilty pleasure) as a dc for 20 mins w/ heat.  Will wash that out and final rinse w/ my tea brew of nettle, horestail, fenugreek, and rose hips.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Bought some shea moisture products CVS had a bogo free on this brand. I purchased 3 yucca & aloe thickening milks, 3 coconut & hibiscus curl milk, and 2 anti breakage mask.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Dang, how did this thread get so long?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Dang, how did this thread get so long?



Lol...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



KammyGirl said:


> PinkyPromise Your hair is so pretty. How did you get the style in your siggy?



Thanks! It was just a twistout. I got lucky lol


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



faithVA said:


> Welcome to the challenge. Your hair is growing quickly. You may be APL very soon.



OMG!! I sure hope so, thanks!


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



For every post we write in this thread, the hairs on our heads will grow one millimeter.


----------



## Evallusion (Oct 26, 2013)

Im in...

[*]Current hair length...barely SL

[*]Au Naturale

[*]Goal Month...Dec 2014

[*]Style: 9 times out of 10 cornrowed under a wig

[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?  Nada

[*]Post a beginning pic...see attached Troll Head pics


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

i'll "join" this from the sidelines.

i have made APL before, but i cut my hair super short again...so going back to the journey

dont think i'm going to officially join any more challenges because...well, i can never stick with any of them LOL

i will be keeping up with this post, though...just because i like to see everyone's progress.


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally finished my twists, it took three weeks because I moved at a snails pace and I actually still have about 8 left in the middle 

My nails are growing beautifully so my vitamins have started taking hold; I give my hair another 2-3 months to catchup


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2013)

IslandMummy said:


> Finally finished my twists, it took three weeks because I moved at a snails pace and I actually still have about 8 left in the middle
> 
> My nails are growing beautifully so my vitamins have started taking hold; I give my hair another 2-3 months to catchup



They look gr8.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 27, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Dang, how did this thread get so long?



I hope we all make it to the finish line. I wanna be apl by my birthday so bad it hurts! But that might not be possible? I'm right at SL in the back. So that's 6 months. I would love to gain 4-5 inches in 6 months. But that's what I usually grow with in a year! Lol


----------



## naija24 (Oct 27, 2013)

Getting my relaxer today so now I can try out three new challenges!!

--inversion method 1x a month
--bunning if my hair is long enough
--biotin 10kmcg daily


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 27, 2013)

shortdub78 have you tried the inversion method?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I've been wearing this pixie cut wig and I love it so much that I really feel like chopping my hair off. STOP ME!!!!

Maybe I should put my twists back. I need to trim my ends though.


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 28, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I've been wearing this pixie cut wig and I love it so much that I really feel like chopping my hair off. STOP ME!!!!  Maybe I should put my twists back. I need to trim my ends though.



I rebuke this post 

Just keep wearing your wig!!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I will start posting more frequently in this thread after my December TU.
I am still in the APL 2013 challenge.

Next years challenges:

-APL 2014
-Vitamin Challenge
-WL 2015 (a girl can wish)
-Inversion


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 28, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I've been wearing this pixie cut wig and I love it so much that I really feel like chopping my hair off. STOP ME!!!!
> 
> Maybe I should put my twists back. I need to trim my ends though.



Or you could just keep wearing the wig...Hello anybody there! You better not cut anything unless you are trimming!!!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## FemmeCreole (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



IslandMummy said:


> I rebuke this post
> 
> Just keep wearing your wig!!





HairPleezeGrow said:


> Or you could just keep wearing the wig...Hello anybody there! You better not cut anything unless you are trimming!!!!!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



such passion in both your posts


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 28, 2013)

My SD order should be coming today! Yay!!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



FemmeCreole said:


> such passion in both your posts




yuh need two small taps


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't have a length check shirt so I will use the towel to measure.  You know how when we get out of the shower we wrap the towel around our bodies.  Well, when my hair reaches the towel and I have to be careful not to pull my wet hair when I wrap the towel tightly around my body right at my under arms, I will know I made it.  Just a couple more inches and I will be there!  Getting excited!!!!  Hopefully November's inversion will do something magical!!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow! I'm hoping to make apl by December..was there but had a setback from post partum stuff. We will see what happens...got so much going on that I don't have much time to spend on my hair.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I found this on facebook


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

Sitting here with my hendigo on my roots. Will wash out in 4 hours and then 30 minute dc with shea moisture yucca & baobab anti breakage treatment. Then dc with SD raz affair.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

PinkyPromise said:


> I found this on facebook



As long as I get there healthily I guess I have no choice but to be patient...sometimes lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 29, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> shortdub78 have you tried the inversion method?



Sorry late response. I will be starting on the first next month. Hopefully I get some good growth! I'm stretching my relaxer for 6 months.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 29, 2013)

PinkyPromise said:


> I found this on facebook



This post was very timely! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dshsjh4ever (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Current hair length---- I'm not sure different lengths all over by the back is solder length
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning----texturized
Goal Month----dec 2014
Current Reggie----- oil scalp and moisturize and seal ends daily co wash 1 week protein 1x mth moisturize shampoo 2x mth ad clarify 1x a mth  and styling choices--- bun
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Post a beginning picture--- later on i will i already wrapped my hair for the night


----------



## sisters248 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

@HairPleezeGrow
1. *Current hair length:* I think I am armpit length 

2. *Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* Relaxed 

3. *Goal Month:* By December, I will have healthier ends. I plan on accomplishing this goal by braiding my hair and sticking to my reggie. 

4. *Current Reggie* DC 2-3 times a week with Queen Helene, Cowash 2-3 times a week with Suave, moisturize and seal every 1-2 days with motions hairdresser, Elasta QP mango butter, or Motions Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion, wash hair every two weeks with Suave sulfate free shampoo, anytime water touches my hair I use garnier fructis leave in conditioner. Detangle everyday. That is a must!

5. *Styling Choices* I usually donut bun my hair but I decided to switch things up and try out braids.

6. *What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* I plan on doing a lot more braids and braid outs. I love the texture of my hair when I do it. I plan on sticking to my reggie. I will stay positive and most importantly not give up!


----------



## naija24 (Oct 29, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Anyone doing the 1 week a month inversion challenge?
> 
> I'm going to texlax in December & hope that my 1 wk a month inversions in October, November and December yield at least 2 inches of legit growth.
> 
> 5 minutes is my daily max



yaya24 can anyone go longer than 5? Or is this not recommended? I hope to gain an inch a month and hit APL by April lol. I'm about 4.5 inches from skimming APL in the back. 

I don't care if I actually reach the goal or not but it'll be nice to get close.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

naija24 said:


> yaya24 can anyone go longer than 5? Or is this not recommended? I hope to gain an inch a month and hit APL by April lol. I'm about 4.5 inches from skimming APL in the back.
> 
> I don't care if I actually reach the goal or not but it'll be nice to get close.



I wouldn't go longer than 5 minutes bc in the position for inversion  a lot of your blood is going to that area. 5 minutes is my max also.

ETA- also if you have blood pressure issues consult your doctor. But some people do invert for back problems/pain or with a professional or through yoga longer than the 5 minutes if needed. Let me put it this way...If you don't have BP problems and you can invert comfortably for more than 5 minutes give it a go. As long as you are not harming your body in the process.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I moisturized my edges and massaged them with JBCO then I used the mizani nighttime treatment on my horseshoe/leave out and pin curled it.  I think I will wear my u-part wig through the end of the week.  I ordered new hair for the kinky straight upart wig I'm going to make!  I'm excited about that.

Edit... I'm trying the inversion method.  I just finished day 7 yesterday.  I set an alarm in my phone so that I'll remember to do it next month.  So far, I don't see a difference but, then again, my upart is sewn on.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> I moisturized my edges and massaged them with JBCO then I used the mizani nighttime treatment on my horseshoe/leave out and pin curled it.  I think I will wear my u-part wig through the end of the week.  I ordered new hair for the kinky straight upart wig I'm going to make!  I'm excited about that.
> 
> Edit... I'm trying the inversion method.  I just finished day 7 yesterday.  I set an alarm in my phone so that I'll remember to do it next month.  So far, I don't see a difference but, then again, my upart is sewn on.



I finished day 7 yesterday too. I'm starting back up on the 1st though.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



HairPleezeGrow said:


> I finished day 7 yesterday too. I'm starting back up on the 1st though.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF




I wish I had started on the 1st instead of so randomly.  I'm scared to start back up because of the potential health risk (that I haven't researched lol).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> I wish I had started on the 1st instead of so randomly.  I'm scared to start back up because of the potential health risk (that I haven't researched lol).



Lol yeah I wish I would have started on the 1st also but I am for November. Think I'm be okay to start back up this week bc your only to do it 7 days str8 out the month and I want to get it over with in the beginning of the month. I also freshly hendigo'd my hair today so I can keep track as well.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

naija24-

I agree with HairPleezeGrow 



HairPleezeGrow said:


> I wouldn't go longer than 5 minutes bc in the position for inversion a lot of your blood is going to that area. 5 minutes is my max also.
> 
> ETA- also if you have blood pressure issues consult your doctor. But some people do invert for back problems/pain or with a professional or through yoga longer than the 5 minutes if needed. Let me put it this way...If you don't have BP problems and you can invert comfortably for more than 5 minutes give it a go. As long as you are not harming your body in the process.
> 
> ...


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

wooooah I'm late! Joined!!! THANKS for le tag. I was so excited I was included lol ima dork. 

APL 2014!!!


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

1. Current hair length:
I'm shoulder length. 

2. Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:
Natural

3. Goal Month: 
Umm... Let's just say Spring  June at the latest I hope. 

4. Current Reggie 
I prepoo with oil, wash with neutralizing shampoo (hey it works great for me) and dc every 1.5 weeks. If I have apple cider vinegar, i use that instead of shampoo of any kind. I cowash and/or moisturize and seal whenever. I think I should do both of these more often. I braid out and clip in a banana clip. 

5. Styling Choices 
I tend to keep my hair in banana clips, so I'm going to collect different types of banana clips and wear them out

6. What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
I don't know. I'm going to up my moisture for sure. Also, I want to start steaming. I need a steamer. I also want to get some clay for dc.
*updated in post below* NO heat

eta: pics
september 30th






october 2nd


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey Ladies,  

Tonight I am revisiting an old staple: Aphogee keratin & green tea restructurizer. My hair has been showing breakage every time I take it down lately. I remembered that I haven't been using Folicure LI conditioner as the L in my LCO method. I couldn't find it and decided to go with the Aphogee. My hair softened and detangled instantly. It was frizzy after my last wash and henna treatment but after spraying, it seemed to lengthen and straighten out nicely.   Don't wanna get protein overload so I am GHEing for the night. We'll see what happens in the morning.  I 

ETA:  i mix the folicure with water...it smells like mens cologne

LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



Seamonster said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm in the APL 2013 challenge but since I am going to cut my hair in Dec, I am in.
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eiYQjmI4cY

All of this length is subject to change, but I figure I hope to just cut to thickness.


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

no heat next year.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Last night I DC'd with Aussie Moist for about an hour under my heat cap. I rinsed my hair, noticed a little shedding and remembered I forgot to do my protein treatment again! Don't know why I keep forgetting.

Anyway, I usesd shea butter on my hair for the first time last night. O...M...G.. I am blown away. My hair is super soft. But I wonder, are heavy butters typically a bad thing for fine haired ladies?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> Last night I DC'd with Aussie Moist for about an hour under my heat cap. I rinsed my hair, noticed a little shedding and remembered I forgot to do my protein treatment again! Don't know why I keep forgetting.
> 
> Anyway, I usesd shea butter on my hair for the first time last night. O...M...G.. I am blown away. My hair is super soft. But I wonder, are heavy butters typically a bad thing for fine haired ladies?



For me butters are heavy for my fine hair so I use lightly.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

KammyGirl - I think heavy butters can build up REALLY quickly on fine hair (I have fine hair!  ) but when I use my shea butter mix, I do get a lot of softness.. I just don't use it daily.

HTH!


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Thanks ladies. I only used a little because I was scared but when I felt how soft my hair was this morning I could picture myself going overboard. haha But I'll keep it light and see how my hair likes it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I'm not gonna make APL this year sadly, so I'm joining the challenge to make it next year!

Current hair length - A bit beyond SL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Natural/BKT

Goal Month - May 2014 (Birthday month!)

Current Reggie and styling choices
DC weekly, alternating protein n moisture.  Trying to stay away from heat as much as possible, so I'm going to try perfecting twist outs, braid outs and the occasional flexi set.  Also using Njoy's growth oil when I'm in the mood. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? The heat usage.  It's held me back big time.

Post a beginning picture: (dyed my hair back to black recently, don't have a pic but the length is pretty much the same)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2013)

I cowashed this morning with HH honey hash and then applied shea moisture thickening milk to my hair. Applied JC nurish & shine on top.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 31, 2013)

tapioca_pudding I think we are about the same length.  We'll do this thing together!!!!  I still have a glimmer of hope to be grazing APL by the new year.  Doing the inversion method starting tomorrow. You should join that one too, if you haven't already!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Jobwright Thanks!! I keep seeing the inversion thread being bumped up, I've been curious lol! I will check the thread out to see what's poppin.. I will try to get as close to APL as possible this year, we can do it!


----------



## naija24 (Oct 31, 2013)

What can you do when sticky stuff gets in your hair? I rinsed it out and added oil but is there anything else I should do? I don't want a set back. It seems okay but it's dry.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2013)

naija24 said:


> What can you do when sticky stuff gets in your hair? I rinsed it out and added oil but is there anything else I should do? I don't want a set back. It seems okay but it's dry.



I'm not sure...maybe ACV or AVJ will help.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I'm currently doing an Aphoghee 2-step treatment.  I've had this bottle for a while and my goodness it stinks!  I don't remember it smelling this bad.  I'm going to DC with Kenra MC afterwards.  I might leave it in overnight and then do a twistout for the weekend.

So, I finally broke down and got some Mr. Hicks... with these rebellious edges, I should have purchased it a long time ago.  I hope it works!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I washed my hair after my workout lastnight. Don't mind the dry looking hair. I was blow drying. This is my current length. I should make APL next year if I don't decide to cut again. I hoping the wigs or braids will keep me away from the scissors.


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 1, 2013)

Hicks worked on these edges!!! I'm so shocked as nothing ever works! I just reapplied but my edges stayed down from earlier today. I swear all it takes is for me to see something mentioned on here and all of a sudden I have to have it... Smh! The hefty price tag didn't make it any better! I paid 14.99 at the bss! Here is a pic of my 8 week post relaxer hair! Keep in mind my hair only lays down the first two weeks after a relaxer and it laughs at gel and all other edge control-like products!!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



All4Tris said:


> Hicks worked on these edges!!! I'm so shocked as nothing ever works! I just reapplied but my edges stayed down from earlier today. I swear all it takes is for me to see something mentioned on here and all of a sudden I have to have it... Smh! The hefty price tag didn't make it any better! I paid 14.99 at the bss! Here is a pic of my 8 week post relaxer hair! Keep in mind my hair only lays down the first two weeks after a relaxer and it laughs at gel and all other edge control-like products!!!



All4Tris, those edges look good. I have some Hicks here I may have to pull it out. I am 11 weeks post.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 1, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I washed my hair after my workout lastnight. Don't mind the dry looking hair. I was blow drying. This is my current length. I should make APL next year if I don't decide to cut again. I hoping the wigs or braids will keep me away from the scissors.



I think you can do it. And yes put those scissors away!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 1, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> Hicks worked on these edges!!! I'm so shocked as nothing ever works! I just reapplied but my edges stayed down from earlier today. I swear all it takes is for me to see something mentioned on here and all of a sudden I have to have it... Smh! The hefty price tag didn't make it any better! I paid 14.99 at the bss! Here is a pic of my 8 week post relaxer hair! Keep in mind my hair only lays down the first two weeks after a relaxer and it laughs at gel and all other edge control-like products!!!



Those edges are laid honey. I know the price is high but I may have to try it on me and my girls. My hair will lay down okay but I have fly aways.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Sitting with henna, will wash out in 3 hours.


----------



## Morrighan (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I'd like to join the challenge.

I've just subscribed today but have been lurking since I started my journey 2 years ago (I was shoulder length then). I transitioned to texlax from a bone straight relaxer. Made it to an unhealthy apl, went in for a trim yesterday and asked for only 1/4 inch off. They took about 2 or 3 inches without asking (I wanted to grow it a bit more before chopping it) so now I have to start all over again :-( It is still uneven after all of that!

Current hair length - SL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Texlaxed

Goal Month - August 2014

Current Reggie and styling choices
Prepoo with oils, mayo, and conditioners, clarify shampoo, and Deep condition weekly. Co-wash midweek (after dance class). Low heat. Aphogee 2 step monthly. texlax every 6 months. Buns, pin curls, pony tails. Daily hair, skin and nail vitamins.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Better protective styling, low manipulation, daily scalp massage with castor oil, and drinking more water. I don't want to wear wigs or weaves as I don't like the look on me. I also can't take care of my hair under sew in. I need to be more careful when dealing with my hair because I think I get a lot of breakage from detangling (even finger detangling) and styling. I wore a bun in the same place for most of this past year and had breakage in the middle. I need a simple go to style that can be easily changed up to prevent that happening again. I bought new clips and combs for buns but anyone have other suggestions?

I also got uneven hair when I did the search and destroy method the first year. Ended up cutting all the progress and had a big trim in Jan this year where the stylist tried to even it up. Not sure how I can ensure my ends are dusted regularly and evenly without all my progress being cut off?

Pics: I've attached my starting pic as well as a pic from a few months ago so you can see about the bone straight relaxer and damage.

ETA: Forgot to say I have also been moisturising and sealing nightly the last two years and wrapping with a satin scarf but I think the scarf has caused breakage at my edges and nape :-(


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

After washing out my henna last night, dc with DB dc for an hour with heat, rinsed that and added DB pumpkinseed leave in condish, Beemine growth serum to the scalp and DB coco bean moisturizer before twisting.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I did a deep botanical treatment yesterday and had a trim and flat iron. Stylist trimmed just under 1". It was much needed.


----------



## naija24 (Nov 3, 2013)

Freaking out. My hair on my left temple area is thinning. What the hell...


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 3, 2013)

I freaked out a few months ago about that same thing. I bought castor oil and used it for about a month and now I don't notice it. Either it filled in or I was relieved that I was trying to do something about it and let it go lol... I think I did see some progress actually.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Freaking out. My hair on my left temple area is thinning. What the hell...



Yes that's what I was going to recommend some castor oil and light massages to that area.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Tatilove (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Hello,

While I am not shoulder length yet, the encouragement you guys gave me pushed me to join this APL challenge. I was saying in another post that the past fews months were brutal for my hair. so they are not looking their best right now. I lost a lost of the progress my made the past few months. But I guess this is why these challenges are here; to keep us on track.

So today I am officially joining the APL 2014 challenge.


*Current hair length: Beyond NL but not SL yet

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: I am relaxed, I last relaxed in May, 2013

Goal Month: I hav such a hard time setting a goal. You guys tell me what you think from my starting pic.

Current Reggie and styling choices: I don't have a set reggie, but my go to style is buns, they're easy for work

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I want to start better taking care. Cowashing more often, I also want to start moisturizing and sealing at least 2-3 times per week.

Post a beginning picture*

I will post a begining picture with wet hair from 3 days ago. While I do have 6 months  of new growth, but since my hair is wet, it wouldn't be much longer after I relax. Once I relax it (in a week or two) I will cut one or two inches off depending on how much I see needs to be cut at that time.

[URL=http://s59.photobucket.com/user/Princesse_Creole/media/october311.jpg.html][IMG]http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/Princesse_Creole/october311.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

*Now the part I am most excited about. Since I am suchhhhh a bad judge at how long it takes to grow to a certain lengths, can someone tell me, judging from the beginning  picture above, HOW MANY MONTHS YOU THINK IT'S GOING TO TAKE??? I think my hair grows slighty more than 1/2 inch per month.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2013)

Tatilove

^^^Welcome...

Id say from the pic maybe 3-4 inches depending on trims. So probably 6 months.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Tatilove
> 
> ^^^Welcome...
> 
> ...



Welcome Tatilove. This is what I was going to say. About 3" or about 6 months, your longest layers will hit APL. I think it is possible that once your relax and flat iron that you may hit it a bit sooner.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

My hair is still stretched from my rollerset so I trimmed my ends today. It has been about 8 weeks. They were looking pretty scraggly. Getting ready to put in twists now to get me through the week.


----------



## Anailuj (Nov 3, 2013)

~Current hair length: SL (in need of a little trim)
~Texlaxed
~APL goal month: MAY 2014
~Current Reggie and styling choices:
Bunning 90%	of the time.
For special occasions, I'll wear my diy U part / full wigs with a leave out.
Heat pass once a month

Wash weekly
Co wash weekly if necessary
M/S daily
Scalp massage 3x week
Ghe 2x week
Baggying when at home
Care for my nape,edges and crown.

Beginning picture


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 3, 2013)

Im letting my fenugreek paste sit for the next hour or two while I take a nap 

I love how slickery (is that a word?). This time I added safflower oil, coconut milk powder, tulsi powder and shikakai powder. I prepooed with safflower o/n before applying.  I hope to see some good growth for our first LC 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

My hair is starting to hang in the shower when I wash it. I can't believe it. I am so excited. 

I did my protein treatment this weekend and my hair feels so much better. I have been using the Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk as a moisturizer but somehow winter hit overnight here in NY and I need something a bit heavier so my hair doesn't get dry. I must have moisturized my hair about 4 times yesterday.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



KammyGirl said:


> My hair is starting to hang in the shower when I wash it. I can't believe it. I am so excited.
> 
> I did my protein treatment this weekend and my hair feels so much better. I have been using the Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk as a moisturizer but somehow winter hit overnight here in NY and I need something a bit heavier so my hair doesn't get dry. I must have moisturized my hair about 4 times yesterday.



I'm so jealous  Congratulations.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 4, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> My hair is starting to hang in the shower when I wash it. I can't believe it. I am so excited.
> 
> I did my protein treatment this weekend and my hair feels so much better. I have been using the Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk as a moisturizer but somehow winter hit overnight here in NY and I need something a bit heavier so my hair doesn't get dry. I must have moisturized my hair about 4 times yesterday.



That's gr8!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Im in

    Current hair length- *Grazing SL*
    Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning- *Relaxed*
    Goal Month- *December*
    Current Reggie and styling choices-* Bunning/Braids.*
    What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?- *Yes, protective style hard.*


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



faithVA said:


> I'm so jealous  Congratulations.


 


HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's gr8!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


 
Now that I think about it I probably should have posted this in the twa support thread. haha But I have to figure out how to post pics. I always take a pic and then try to upload and it won't work. I'll try again tonight.

I've taken to washing my hair with my mirror on my sink so that I can see my hair while it's wet. I'm getting a bit obsessed with the growth. More than I was before.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm on day 5 of my inversion. I hope to see some good growth by the end of the month. We shall see.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Funmiloves (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Just to say, I'm still in this, I know I said I'd post my official starting length pictures this month... My hair is out of the crochet braids.....but I haven't washed my hair yet.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Pre poo'd with KeraVada fenugreek oil and applied my NJoy oil. Dc'd with SD raz affair and then cowashed with HH sticky honey hash con. Dk what I'm going to do to my hair yet.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Dshsjh4ever (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

My wash day is fri and today I oiled each section and fe tangled and twisted it up... I found hair in the comb... Omg ... How do I know if it's breakage or shedding ? And how do I stop it... I just did a protein treatment last week!!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Today's wash n go I guess lol. 





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 8, 2013)

Transitioning. My last full touch up was May of 2011 and I stopped touching my roots (front sides and back part) over a year ago.

I seem to grow 1/2 inch pet month so I think in June/July of 2014. That's with trims too.i haven't needed a trim in 6 months because I barely use heat and kept my hair in box braids. So I may not need one until May 2014.

I put braids in after 3wks of wearing my hair down. When down I deep condition and wash once a week. In braids I wash once every two weeks and use braid spray and oils.  Will be using inversion method more as well as deep condition. I wear braids up to two months. Take them out and use aphogee and wear it down 3 weeks. Ongoing prices until my hair is thick and past bra strap

Do inversion method monthly,  increase protein,  exercise 4 times a week once in braids,  more



 yoga, coffee rinse twice a month or four times,  increase green juicing recipes monthly.


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 8, 2013)

I co-washed and did an overnight DC with Kenra MC.  I wet bunned today but, I'll do flat twists tonight for my weekend twist out!

ETA: I'm going to post my official starting pic when I relax. I have 3 weeks to go.


----------



## Morrighan (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

naija24 I'm getting the same thing as well but more on my right than left. I've been lightly massaging with jbco every night for the last week and will continue to do so. Hoping it will help. My temples are a little tender as well, even though I've put my hair up loosely everyday. :-( Wondering if it is to do with sleeping on that side?


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Im in the wl '15 challenge but I'd like to join a shorter term one too  

*Current hair length*

Passed shoulder length 

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*

Relaxed with a lot of texture

*Goal Month*

April

*Current Reggie and styling choices*

Protective styling mostly and regular protein, no heat

]*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*

No trimming, weekly protein 

*Post a beginning picture* 
My avatar but I will post it 

im excited to be here, can't wait to make it with healthy thicker hair!


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 9, 2013)

Did a 2 minute protein treatment yesterday after a fenugreek, marshmallow, slippery elm prepoo.  Followed the protein with the last few drops of AOHSR that I had.  I really need to get some more.  No one locally has it.  So to the internet I shall go!  My hair feels super good, strong, moisturized, healthy, GREAT!  I love it when I get something RIGHT!!!!!

ETA oh and I forgot to add that I did a final rinse with naptural85's hair and body oil.  My hair was super oily during the air dry process, but no breakage, no crunchiness, not a soft as with my trusted EVCO though.  So on my next wash day, I will try just oil rinsing with EVCO as the final step and see how it air dries.


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 9, 2013)

I've been doing really well with remembering to take my vitamins and can see the difference in my nails hoping by summer my hair will follow


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

About to do this protein treatment, this winter I'm not going to miss a week. My hair loves protein.


----------



## Funmiloves (Nov 9, 2013)

Currently have dc in my hair, will post official starting lenght pics tomorrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 9, 2013)

Finally getting some decent uniformed hang time in the shower. I remember not long ago just my front and very nape would hang just a little and now it seems to be more all around. APL hurry up and come now! 





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

^^^Love your hair HairPleezeGrow! Cute little curls!.

*goes back into lurk mode*


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Finally getting some decent uniformed hang time in the shower. I remember not long ago just my front and very nape would hang just a little and now it seems to be more all around. APL hurry up and come now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pretty. If my hair hung like and had pretty curls that I would just go in the bathroom every hour and soak it


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 9, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Love your hair HairPleezeGrow! Cute little curls!.
> 
> *goes back into lurk mode*



Thank you and you better come out of lurk mode ma'am!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Very pretty. If my hair hung like and had pretty curls that I would just go in the bathroom every hour and soak it



Girl I just busted out laughing and everybody's looking at me cray cray...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Girl I just busted out laughing and everybody's looking at me cray cray...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I jacked that sentence up  I officially give you permission to walk around with your water bottle and mist your hair like they did back in the jherri curl days. You can start a new fad  I can see it now "The HairPleezeGrow Super Hydrating WNG Hair Mist Bottle"  "Never A Dry Curl In the House."


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I jacked that sentence up  I officially give you permission to walk around with your water bottle and mist your hair like they did back in the jherri curl days. You can start a new fad  I can see it now "The HairPleezeGrow Super Hydrating WNG Hair Mist Bottle"  "Never A Dry Curl In the House."



Omgosh I'm at it again. Feels good to laugh. Hey that's an idea though lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

if cantu is a protein leave in then i think i found a new staple. my new growth (which is crazy higher than normal due to inversion last week) is softer than ever and i love how my hair feels. 

maybe protein was what i was missing.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



bestblackgirl said:


> Thanks for the tag. I'm transitioning, so I do not know if my natural hair will make it to APL by Dec2014... my transitioning hair is almost there... but I want to count only the natural part. hmmm Should I join?


 
I changed my mind about transitioning. I relaxed at 32 weeks post. I'm starting over from hair damage. 

Current Length: SL relaxed. 

GOAL Month: I am aiming to be APL by December 2014

Reggie: 
I don't really have a set regimen. But Relax every 12 weeks. PS 99.9% of the time in buns and other updo styles. 

What do I plan on Changing:  Just protein and moisture balance


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thank you and you better come out of lurk mode ma'am!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF





 I pretty much stalk all the challenges for pretty hair pics.  HairPleezeGrow


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 11, 2013)

Did my 1st "blow out". I used virtually no heat/ blow dryer with comb. Then I did a twist out. 
I like it. More stretched than usually.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



APrayer4Hair said:


> Did my 1st "blow out". I used virtually no heat/ blow dryer with comb. Then I did a twist out.
> I like it. More stretched than usually.
> 
> 
> View attachment 233207



Very nice. Did you do it on cool or on warm?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Very nice. Did you do it on cool or on warm?



Mostly cool, I did use the warm feature a little.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 11, 2013)

APrayer4Hair
Gorgeous twists!!! 

Checking in Girls!!

I got some good NG for just 6 weeks post. I usually don't see this much until 7-8 weeks post! Im convinced its gotta be the fenugreek pastes and JBCO massages. After rinsing the fenugreek, shampooing and conditioning, I always get tingling in the scalp 

Here's a pic of my NG:





I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Did my 1st "blow out". I used virtually no heat/ blow dryer with comb. Then I did a twist out.
> I like it. More stretched than usually.



You did that!...it looks lovely. What products did you apply to twist?  And did you sleep in them overnight for it to dry?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> APrayer4Hair
> Gorgeous twists!!!
> 
> Checking in Girls!!
> ...



That's some good growth for 6 weeks. Keep doing what you doing bc its working.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> APrayer4Hair
> Gorgeous twists!!!
> 
> Checking in Girls!!
> ...



How often do you do the pastes? Its so simple to do I might try it. Great growth!


----------



## Funmiloves (Nov 12, 2013)

At last, my starting pics


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 12, 2013)

I will be joining when I cut my hair in 5 to 7 weeks bluntly, hopefully I will be at least shoulder length


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 12, 2013)

Babygrowth
I had been doing it every two weeks since Sept but I think am going to bump it up to a weekly treatment. I already have two applications worth in the freezer and ready to go. 

Have you seen this vid?  It was floating around on here. It really helped as a guide when making my first paste

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kqZbWBvsrAo

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 12, 2013)

Here are a couple pics from last week's twistout. I use Kids Organics Shea Butter Moisturizer and Coconut Oil on each twist.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 12, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> Here are a couple pics from last week's twistout. I use Kids Organics Shea Butter Moisturizer and Coconut Oil on each twist.



Looks very nice. How long does the style last?  And do you retwist at night?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

^^That is nice. Nice definition and curl.


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 12, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Looks very nice. How long does the style last?  And do you retwist at night?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thank you! I sleep wild so I m&s every night and re-twist. It stays defined throughout the day though.


----------



## sisters248 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Today I moisturized my hair with motions oil moisturizer hair lotion and seal with a little bit of sunflower oil.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 13, 2013)

I used NJoys Purifying Cowash yesterday and it cleanses very well. It isn't a thick cowash by no means and you expect it to be more like the way a traditional conditioner or cleansing conditioner would be in consistency but it isnt. Do not attempt to detangle with this cowash but it gets the job done and cleanses very good. I massaged my scalp with it and applied it to shaft of my hair. Left in for 10 minutes and rinsed. My hair felt soft. I followed up a moisturizing con with slip so I could detangle (SDDH). This is an excellent cowash so far. Had my curls popping.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I used NJoys Purifying Cowash yesterday and it cleanses very well. It isn't a thick cowash by no means and you expect it to be more like the way a traditional conditioner or cleansing conditioner would be in consistency but it isnt. Do not attempt to detangle with this cowash but it gets the job done and cleanses very good. I massaged my scalp with it and applied it to shaft of my hair. Left in for 10 minutes and rinsed. My hair felt soft. I followed up a moisturizing con with slip so I could detangle (SDDH). This is an excellent cowash so far. Had my curls popping.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Oooo good to know. I have been wanting to try this out!


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't have much to update but I'm still suffering from severe breakage. Just in case it's protein overload, I'm starting to DC twice a week and not use my heat passes. 
I'm doing everything I can to have two inches of growth for the first length check in March!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh yeah I forgot I tried on my NJoy LC shirt. I wish she had XXL but oh well. 





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I'm planning on starting rollersetting. I like when my hair dries stretched it seems more moisturised, it does seem like a bit much manipulation but I don't think i'll use a rat tail comb rather something a little bigger.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Current length: full shoulder
I'm Natural
Goal Month: July2014'
Reggie: wash,prepoo,dc, once every 2 weeks . 
What I want to change: thought I was going to make apl in November2013
Next year I'm going hard , wash,prepoo,dc every week m&s every other day ,buying butters oils natural deep conditioners, continue to cowash, & protective style
Starting Pic :


----------



## hairqueen7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Also


----------



## Angelbean (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Hi ladies new to the forum! Excited for this challenge I am all in we can do this!


----------



## Angelbean (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

It looks so natural and cute!! But I never would have thought they'd make a twist wig lol


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



			
				[USER=399955 said:
			
		

> Angelbean[/USER];19233823]It looks so natural and cute!! But I never would have thought they'd make a twist wig lol



What post are you responding to? I came in looking for the wig, especially a twist wig.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You did that!...it looks lovely. What products did you apply to twist?  And did you sleep in them overnight for it to dry?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Sorry so late I moisturized with KCKT & oyin hair dew, blow dried, then twisted on dry hair with my HG Oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## Angelbean (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



faithVA said:


> What post are you responding to? I came in looking for the wig, especially a twist wig.



my fault wrong thread lol sorry:\


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 13, 2013)

I blowdried my hair yesterday and I'm pleasantly surprised by how long my hair is. I'm going to do it again this Friday and will post a pic. I got a new phone so finally I can post thru the app. 

Lets see if I can add my starting pic to this finally







Eta: it worked. Sucks though because the ones on my camera are much better.


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

So I was really anxious to try my hand at rollersetting. The last time I tried was when I was natural and the results weren't bad but it just took so long and I never got it quite right. 

Well I tried with the (8) rollers I had lol these little black ones and it came out really really smooth, I even wrapped it lol. I need to buy a dryer and much bigger rollers but it's sooo easy on relaxed hair, plus I saw this great tutorial on yt by buildablebeauty. Very excited!


lol I know it looks ridiculous using only 8 rollers, also looks kinda crap because i've been out in the rain but there is potential! lol lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2013)

Sholapie said:


> So I was really anxious to try my hand at rollersetting. The last time I tried was when I was natural and the results weren't bad but it just took so long and I never got it quite right.
> 
> Well I tried with the (8) rollers I had lol these little black ones and it came out really really smooth, I even wrapped it lol. I need to buy a dryer and much bigger rollers but it's sooo easy on relaxed hair, plus I saw this great tutorial on yt by buildablebeauty. Very excited!



Can't wait to see pics.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I hereby vow that if I don't reach APL in 2014, I'm cutting my hair off and rocking a pixie cut. Boom.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I hereby vow that if I don't reach APL in 2014, I'm cutting my hair off and rocking a pixie cut. Boom.



.......  :-/  .......

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



tapioca_pudding said:


> I hereby vow that if I don't reach APL in 2014, I'm cutting my hair off and rocking a pixie cut. Boom.


 
tapioca_pudding can you give it to me then.  I need all the help I can get.


----------



## BeeMine14 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi lovelies!! I'm joining this thread and want to introduce myself. My name is Brandi and I am currently shoulder length. By my birthday August 2014 I plan to have Apl or full Apl


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

KammyGirl yep.  I will DC it real good and ship it to you 

HairPleezeGrow - I was having a moment. Don't judge me.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 14, 2013)

I would like to join. I want to grow my hair to waist length. I BC'd in May of 2012.

Hair: natural

Current length: longest part is just past my shoulders. Front is lip length.

Goal date: December 2014

Reggie: I am a pj, but stick to a modified CG method.


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's a semi- starting length pic. I'm actually shocked that piece is that length as it's from the back and my length comes from the middle section (not necessarily the crown). It's all pretty even with the exception of my nape and crown. My nape and my crown are trouble spots!!!  

OAN I'm going to see India Arie tomorrow and I need to do something to my hair. Maybe another twist out!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 15, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> Here's a semi- starting length pic. I'm actually shocked that piece is that length as it's from the back and my length comes from the middle section (not necessarily the crown). It's all pretty even with the exception of my nape and crown. My nape and my crown are trouble spots!!!
> 
> OAN I'm going to see India Arie tomorrow and I need to do something to my hair. Maybe another twist out!



That's a good length you've got. Oooh have fun tomorrow!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's a good length you've got. Oooh have fun tomorrow!  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thank you!!! As long as I've been a member here, I should have knee length hair... Lol! I can't wait to see India Arie! She's one of my favs!!!


----------



## Funmiloves (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

So, I'm currently DCing with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner, mixed in about 2tbls of castor oil, but I'm too lazy to go wash it out....this looks like it's going to be an over night dc.


----------



## Morrighan (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



Funmiloves said:


> So, I'm currently DCing with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner, mixed in about 2tbls of castor oil, but I'm too lazy to go wash it out....this looks like it's going to be an over night dc.



Snap! Minus the castor oil


----------



## destinyseeker (Nov 15, 2013)

I am in and my starting pic is a week ago 11/6   Length: Between SL and APL just past shoulder length, Relaxed Goal Month April 2014     Current Reggie: Co-wash 1X a week, protein 2X a month, moisturize and seal (nightly). bunning, JBCO, MN, sulfur mix every other night, vitamins What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL: to make APL I will have to co-wash my hair twice a week, finger detangle nightly (no combing), dust ends, try more PS styling, pre-poo every wash. Consistently drink at least 64oz. of water, and exercise 5-6 days a week


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 16, 2013)

I started back using jbco today and I can't remember why I stopped using it in the first place. Jbco helped me grow out a chemical burn turned bald spot the size of a nickel about two years ago. My only regret is that I should've oiled my entire head daily with the jbco instead of just the top. I think that's the reason why the top of my head is always more healthy and thicker than the rest.
Anyways, back to using jbco! It's the truth.


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 16, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> I started back using jbco today and I can't remember why I stopped using it in the first place. Jbco helped me grow out a chemical burn turned bald spot the size of a nickel about two years ago. My only regret is that I should've oiled my entire head daily with the jbco instead of just the top. I think that's the reason why the top of my head is always more healthy and thicker than the rest. Anyways, back to using jbco! It's the truth.



That's good to know! I've been using it on my crown and nape and adding it to my DC's.


----------



## Tatilove (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all! 

I've noticed there is a BSL/MBL challenge. Looking at the pictures here, surely most people will make APL before december 2014, and will move on to the BSL thread. I, myself am hoping to make it by July first and then start working for BSL. Sooooo... Has anyone thought of doing maybe an APL/BSL 2014 Challenge. Lol it's just an idea. I guess I am too lazy to move on from one thread to another hihihi


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've noticed there is a BSL/MBL challenge. Looking at the pictures here, surely most people will make APL before december 2014, and will move on to the BSL thread. I, myself am hoping to make it by July first and then start working for BSL. Sooooo... Has anyone thought of doing maybe an APL/BSL 2014 Challenge. Lol it's just an idea. I guess I am too lazy to move on from one thread to another hihihi



Ummmm....lol we were originally actually going to combined the SL and APL threads but decided to just do two separate threads bc some of the women aren't comfortable moving on the longer length threads just yet. I'm all about whatever makes it easier for all of us. What I may do is by this time next year if we feel like we haven't met our goals of APL then combine the SL/APL and a APL/BSL for us. Just a thought though. I don't like to leave anyone out so I'm down for that. 

ETA- unless the consensus is to combine now I will just change this thread name.  Lmk ladies what you think. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Tatilove (Nov 16, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ummmm....lol we were originally actually going to combined the SL and APL threads but decided to just do two separate threads bc some of the women aren't comfortable moving on the longer length threads just yet. I'm all about whatever makes it easier for all of us. What I may do is by this time next year if we feel like we haven't met our goals of APL then combine the SL/APL and a APL/BSL for us. Just a thought though. I don't like to leave anyone out so I'm down for that.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Hehe this was just an idea. Girl I'm not even SL yet and probably won't be until AT LEAST january if I retain all length. But if you do make an APL/BSL challenge next year, I'll join.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> Hehe this was just an idea. Girl I'm not even SL yet and probably won't be until AT LEAST january if I retain all length. But if you do make an APL/BSL challenge next year, I'll join.



It's not a bad idea to me but I'm waiting to hear back from the lovely ladies and see how they feel b4 I just up and change the name lol. Shoot I would be like 'where did the APL thread go...did it get poofed? Lol' but for real though it's a good idea.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## destinyseeker (Nov 16, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> It's not a bad idea to me but I'm waiting to hear back from the lovely ladies and see how they feel b4 I just up and change the name lol. Shoot I would be like 'where did the APL thread go...did it get poofed? Lol' but for real though it's a good idea.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I think it's a great idea! I should be able to make it to APL mid-year and I really don't want to have to change groups.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 16, 2013)

destinyseeker said:


> I think it's a great idea! I should be able to make it to APL mid-year and I really don't want to have to change groups.



I too am hoping to make APL by June next year with the hope of making  BSL by December 2014 (fingers crossed).  Having a combined thread would be nice, I cant lie...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 16, 2013)

OAN, this low heat thing is pretty cool.. Im starting to get used to seeing myself without flat ironed hair, AND feel attractive.  I think once I relax it will get easier, right now its tough with puffy roots and straight ends (Im natural with a BKT).  So I dont get great air drying results.  But curlformers and twist outs have been a savior.. I may actually see some length retention next year since Ive cut down on heat.  Woohoo.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> OAN, this low heat thing is pretty cool.. Im starting to get used to seeing myself without flat ironed hair, AND feel attractive.  I think once I relax it will get easier, right now its tough with puffy roots and straight ends (Im natural with a BKT).  So I dont get great air drying results.  But curlformers and twist outs have been a savior.. I may actually see some length retention next year since Ive cut down on heat.  Woohoo.



Hey does your hair revert back after using BKT? Which one do you use? Glad you are finding something that helps with retention.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 16, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey does your hair revert back after using BKT? Which one do you use? Glad you are finding something that helps with retention.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Yep it reverts back.. I used the Marcia Teixiera chocolate BKT, I do it at home.  I like it but I dont like all the textures I have in my hair, hence me relaxing soon.  But I definitely did love the MT Chocolate as a BKT, I got consistent results.


----------



## Dshsjh4ever (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I think I'm going to do a twist out  Monday which is deep condition day .... I hope I'm not lazy !!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Yep it reverts back.. I used the Marcia Teixiera chocolate BKT, I do it at home.  I like it but I dont like all the textures I have in my hair, hence me relaxing soon.  But I definitely did love the MT Chocolate as a BKT, I got consistent results.



Thanks where do you get that from? TIA!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 16, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks where do you get that from? TIA!  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I ordered it from Sleekhair.com!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I ordered it from Sleekhair.com!



Awe I don't see it. Maybe they have it on Amazon or something. I'm looking for something like this for my girls to manage their hair better.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 16, 2013)

Had my hair in bantu knot curls for the last three days. Going to redue then tonight after I cowash. I am doing the green house method over the bantu knot


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

i have made it to apl before...so i have faith that i can do it again.  hopefully it wont take as long as august...but i wanted to be at least a little realistic lol

APL on me is about 9 inches in the back area...longer in other areas since they are higher on my head.

Current hair length  - 4.5 to 5 inches
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - natural
Goal Month - august 2014
Current Reggie and styling choices - i was wearing my hair shrunken and doing daily condition rinses, but i got myself back into twists today.  i plan on wearing these until just before the end of the year. in twists i will condition wash and dc once a week and condition wash twice a week...shampoo every 2 weeks. baggy/ghe nightly.
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
Post a beginning picture - will post december 31.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 16, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow
I think its a great idea to combine apl and bsl. I dont wanna leave you guys!!!  Im thinking it would be too awkward to just join in with another group so Im down if you end up changing the name 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Tatilove (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*



HairPleezeGrow said:


> It's not a bad idea to me but I'm waiting to hear back from the lovely ladies and see how they feel b4 I just up and change the name lol. Shoot I would be like 'where did the APL thread go...did it get poofed? Lol' but for real though it's a good idea.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF




Yayyy!!! people seem to think it's a good idea for APL/BSL. I agree with what mshoneyfly said; it's awkward joining a new group in the middle of the year. 

However, I see it was suggested in the SL challenge. It's not as much of a great idea as for APL because most people in the APL challenge are either SL, close to SL or past SL. But in the SL challenge, a lot of people are at TWA, and ear length, so APL is a long shot. Just a thought because I've been there.


----------



## Tatilove (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

I just put some hemp seed oil on my new growth (6 months post relaxer). But My new growth doesn't feel soft at allllll. It seems like the oil is just sitting on top of my NG. I tried EVCO on the NG also and it didn't work either. I'm afraid to detangle because of how dry and hard my NG is. I think I will relax after all. ughhh. I'm so annoyed at my hair right now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> I just put some hemp seed oil on my new growth (6 months post relaxer). But My new growth doesn't feel soft at allllll. It seems like the oil is just sitting on top of my NG. I tried EVCO on the NG also and it didn't work either. I'm afraid to detangle because of how dry and hard my NG is. I think I will relax after all. ughhh. I'm so annoyed at my hair right now.



Hey have you tried the oil mixed with a little condish or AVJ maybe? I dk I'm just throwing stuff out there.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2013)

So I went to my computer to try and change the name but it isnt working...any ideas?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 17, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey have you tried the oil mixed with a little condish or AVJ maybe? I dk I'm just throwing stuff out there.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thats a good suggestion HPG. Both products will tame and soften ng nicely. I have used a mix of oil, AVJ, glycerin, rose water and a little SAA. Works like a charm

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 17, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> That's good to know! I've been using it on my crown and nape and adding it to my DC's.


I used it on my nape too and that was the ONLY time I was able to get my nape out of the "crunchy, two inch long kitchen phase".


----------



## Tatilove (Nov 17, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I went to my computer to try and change the name but it isnt working...any ideas?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Maybe you could ask a moderator. Surely, they can change it (fingerscrossed) lol


----------



## Tatilove (Nov 17, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Thats a good suggestion HPG. Both products will tame and soften ng nicely. I have used a mix of oil, AVJ, glycerin, rose water and a little SAA. Works like a charm
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



I'm supposed to wash my hair tonight anyway, so I'll try to mix some hemp, olive, and coconut oil with some tresemme naturals, and we'll see what gives.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 17, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> Maybe you could ask a moderator. Surely, they can change it (fingerscrossed) lol



Okay last question about this...does anyone know the moderators nanes? As long as I've been on here I still dk who they are.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay last question about this...does anyone know the moderators nanes? As long as I've been on here I still dk who they are.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Supergirl
Allandra
beverly

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 17, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Supergirl
> Allandra
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks D!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 17, 2013)

Supergirl or Allandra can you please change the thread name to APL/BSL 2014 Challenge? TIA! Sent you a message as well.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 17, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> I used it on my nape too and that was the ONLY time I was able to get my nape out of the "crunchy, two inch long kitchen phase".


  My nape is embarrassing! I really hope I get good results like you did! I've been adding regular castor oil to my DC's for years. This is my first time trying JBCO and my first time applying any castor oil directly to my scalp!

Eta... My goal is to be able to pull my hair into a high bun by my March relaxer without my nape ruining it!


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

Hey everyone, been awhile. Not working from home anymore, so trying to find time to log in and keep up with the posts have been super hard!
I trimmed my hair last week after I flat ironed. My ends were crying out for a trim. But my hair is just brushing the tops of my shoulders finally but I still have a loooong way to go. 
Anyhow, I ordered the split ender today and will straighten again probably in couple weeks.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 17, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Hey everyone, been awhile. Not working from home anymore, so trying to find time to log in and keep up with the posts have been super hard! I trimmed my hair last week after I flat ironed. My ends were crying out for a trim. But my hair is just brushing the tops of my shoulders finally but I still have a loooong way to go. Anyhow, I ordered the split ender today and will straighten again probably in couple weeks.


  Hey Wenbev  Good to see you back!!   for the Split Ender!!  I just got done using mine for the third or fourth time since I got it. I absolutely love it!!  Im gonna post a pic of the hair that was cut this time. Its much easier than trying to cut all them splits.  I LOVE this HHJ!!

ETA:
Heres all the hair from the Split Ender. Theres no way I could have done this on my own with scissors.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: APL 2014 Challenge*

ok...yeah, i lied

i doubt i'll be able to go a whole week between condition washes...even with twists.  so, i'm gonna say 3 times a week.  i do 5 days a week when my hair is loose...and i always trrrryyyy to reduce it when i have twists in...but i can never.  ((going to update the regimen i put on my join post))


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 17, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> ok...yeah, i lied
> 
> i doubt i'll be able to go a whole week between condition washes...even with twists.  so, i'm gonna say 3 times a week.  i do 5 days a week when my hair is loose...and i always trrrryyyy to reduce it when i have twists in...but i can never.  ((going to update the regimen i put on my join post))



Just do what works for you!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 17, 2013)

Yay we got our name change!  Woot-woot!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 18, 2013)

Wait a minute! We're now APL/BSL?! Lemme run back to the TWA support thread where I felt safe!!!


----------



## Tatilove (Nov 18, 2013)

I didn't wash my hair tonight after all, so I decided to simply use some garnier sleek and shine leave-in cream and some coconut oil. My hair feels just amazing right now. Hopefully this will keep me going until I wash my hair (hopefully by tuesday night).


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 18, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Wait a minute! We're now APL/BSL?! Lemme run back to the TWA support thread where I felt safe!!!



APrayer4Hair
It takes some getting used to the idea of actually making it to BSL but I think we can do it. From the looks of your last pic you are already sl  so lets just keep on growing. I hope you stay!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 18, 2013)

I think I'll have someone get me the splitender for Christmas...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Awe I don't see it. Maybe they have it on Amazon or something. I'm looking for something like this for my girls to manage their hair better.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


That's SO strange!!! I ordered it from there but now I guess they don't sell it anymore....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Wait a minute! We're now APL/BSL?! Lemme run back to the TWA support thread where I felt safe!!!



Don't you go there lol! We are all in this journey together so please stay!

ETA- I thought it would be a good idea as some of the others that way when we do reach APL let's say b4 December 2014 we won't have to switch challenges. We can all stay together...yes we have separation anxiety lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey y'all...

I just want to thank BlaqKitty for bringing to my attention I didn't add her to the challenge yet (she thanked the post). Well apparently while adding her I saw ALL these names I hadn't added (whoops). I guess I assumed everyone who thanked the post was going to post their stats and that's how I was adding based on stats. Sorry ladies I have updated the list and everyone has been added. Thanks again ma'am as I truly would have never caught it. Anyway I'm going to try and update the challenge rules to say send me a pm if you thank the post so I will know to add you.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2013)

I will post my starting pic at the end of December or beginning of January. I will just lurk though until I hit SL and can really see APL in my future. I will just stay active in the SL2014 thread. Hopefully, I will be ready between April and June. 

You are a great thread host HairPleezeGrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I will post my starting pic at the end of December or beginning of January. I will just lurk though until I hit SL and can really see APL in my future. I will just stay active in the SL2014 thread. Hopefully, I will be ready between April and June.
> 
> You are a great thread host HairPleezeGrow.



Thanks faith...I think you will hit SL and well on your way to APL by June for sure. I'm rooting for you girly. 

OAN I cowashed my hair Friday night and used Shea Moisture thickening milk, and KeraVada LI butter on top. Well Saturday morning I twisted my hair with HH Pink Stuff in hopes of a great twistout today...well let's just say it was an epic fail! No hold what so ever. Think I'm going to have to stick to ORS pudding and Eco styler gel.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 18, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I will post my starting pic at the end of December or beginning of January. I will just lurk though until I hit SL and can really see APL in my future. I will just stay active in the SL2014 thread. Hopefully, I will be ready between April and June.
> 
> You are a great thread host HairPleezeGrow.



I was going to say the same exact thing!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks faith...I think you will hit SL and well on your way to APL by June for sure. I'm rooting for you girly.
> 
> OAN I cowashed my hair Friday night and used Shea Moisture thickening milk, and KeraVada LI butter on top. Well Saturday morning I twisted my hair with HH Pink Stuff in hopes of a great twistout today...well let's just say it was an epic fail! No hold what so ever. Think I'm going to have to stick to ORS pudding and Eco styler gel.
> 
> ...



I hope so. I need to hit some length goal next year


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I was going to say the same exact thing!



Cool. I will hang out with you in the SL thread.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 18, 2013)

I just ordered JBCO.
I have not used that oil since 2011. I just remember it being really thick and I gave the bottle away to a coworker that was just starting her natural journey.

I plan on using it on my scalp after washing.

Tomorrow I am getting a touch up & will add starting pictures and will participate more in this thread!!!!


----------



## veesweets (Nov 18, 2013)

Joining! 



Current hair length - *NL*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning - *Natural*

Goal Month - *APL (or at least grazing it  ) by November..*

Current Reggie and styling choices - *Wash 2x/week, DC 1x/week, M&S daily. Braid outs, puffs, and wigs. Want to incorporate another long term protective style*

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? - *Protective style at least 1/3 of the year, low heat *

Post a beginning picture


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

Welp we have about a month and half til end of the year. What are we doing ladies for our end of year reveal/starting pic?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

Think I'm going to do a flexi rod set...we shall see. Might do mine on new years eve as well bc I will wear my wig for Xmas more than likely.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Don't you go there lol! We are all in this journey together so please stay!
> 
> ETA- I thought it would be a good idea as some of the others that way when we do reach APL let's say b4 December 2014 we won't have to switch challenges. We can all stay together...yes we have separation anxiety lol.
> 
> ...



 I was only playing guys. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Welp we have about a month and half til end of the year. What are we doing ladies for our end of year reveal/starting pic?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Im gonna attempt to install WL yarn braids this weekend with the help of DD. Instead of using the reg Red Heart yarn bundles I bought another acrylic yarn thats a much thinner weave and should give me nice skinny braids. I dont want them too fat cuz they'll be too heavy. 

Yeah, so...i plan to wear them until sometime in January. Then texturize for a beg LC pic. My ending pic will have to be the one I do before braiding my hair this weekend.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 18, 2013)

i kinda want senegalese twists...but i'm scared.  i havent had any type of extension in my hair since i was a child (9/10 years old)...scared of how it'll look on me, scared of how my hair will take to it, scared of how much it'll cost lol.  ((smh))  

as far as end of the year...i have twists in my hair right now, which i PLAN on keeping in until just before the end of the year...i'll probably remove them on december 30th.  i'll do a deep cleanse, dc, detangle and all that kind of stuff...then i'll twist it back up.  nothing special!  i'll measure some pieces and take some pull down/stretch pictures.  it'd be nice if i could retain an inch between now and then...which would put me at 5-6 inches.


----------



## TaylorT (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey Ladies...

I cut about .75-1.0 inches off of my hair this weekend. Hair was kind of growing into a "W" shape. 

I hate that I had to cut but it needed to be done. I am back to about the length in my profile. Hopefully I'll still be able to get there by my goal date.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 18, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Wenbev  Good to see you back!!   for the Split Ender!!  I just got done using mine for the third or fourth time since I got it. I absolutely love it!!  Im gonna p!ost a pic of the hair that was cut this time. Its much easier than trying to cut all them splits.  I LOVE this HHJ!!
> 
> ETA:
> Heres all the hair from the Split Ender. Theres no way I could have done this on my own with scissors.
> ...



I would have taken double without even trying with the scissors! I cant wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 18, 2013)

I just saw The Best Man Holiday and I have "bob-fever." I love Nia long's hair!!! This always happens to me! I will not cut, I will not cut!!!

ETA: I'm currently dcing with Kenra MC mixed with EVOO, JBCO, peppermint and tea tree EO.


----------



## BlaqKitty (Nov 19, 2013)

Current hair length: SL-APL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural

Goal Month: October 2014

Current Reggie and styling choices: Twists and twist outs
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?: Going to start oiling my ends 1-2x a week with my applicator bottle, henna and indigo at least once a month. Inverting once a month, or scalp massaging. 
Post a beginning picture




​


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 19, 2013)

BlaqKitty said:


> Current hair length: SL-APL
> 
> Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
> 
> ...



Oh wow you are almost there...  

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 19, 2013)

So today I went Thanksgiving shopping with my sister. We got everything we need for next weeks dinner except turkey and ham (my brother is getting that). This will be our first Thanksgiving Holiday without my mom and I hope we do her proud. Good thing I helped her cook (I pretty much did it all) lol for the past 5 years. Anyone else do their food shopping?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BlaqKitty (Nov 19, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oh wow you are almost there...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Not really, lol. My hair has some layers bc when I big chopped I butchered... And the back layer of my hair grows the fastest. It's weird. ^-^ Hopefully I can get BSl this year though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 19, 2013)

BlaqKitty said:


> Not really, lol. My hair has some layers bc when I big chopped I butchered... And the back layer of my hair grows the fastest. It's weird. ^-^ Hopefully I can get BSl this year though.



Oh okay...well you will get there.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I don't believe in length checks ladies...so this is going to be interesting.  I mean, I do not pull my hair down to certain spots on my body.  I refuse to do acrobatics to do a length check. I have 85-90% shrinkage so that's not my forte'.  My hair is going to have to get there on its own.  So my goal reflects my [non-heat] stretched goal.  ETA: oops wrong thread.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 19, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> Well, I don't believe in length checks ladies...so this is going to be interesting.  I mean, I do not pull my hair down to certain spots on my body.  I refuse to do acrobatics to do a length check. I have 85-90% shrinkage so that's not my forte'.  My hair is going to have to get there on its own.  So my goal reflects my [non-heat] stretched goal.  ETA: oops wrong thread.



Lololol!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BlaqKitty (Nov 19, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oh okay...well you will get there.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thank you! I really hope so.


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 19, 2013)

Deep conditioning tonight. Did a coffee rinse and not sure if I'll do bantu knots or flat iron my hair. I've been doing good not using heat lately and I'm shocked. I kind of want to keep it up.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 19, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So today I went Thanksgiving shopping with my sister. We got everything we need for next weeks dinner except turkey and ham (my brother is getting that). This will be our first Thanksgiving Holiday without my mom and I hope we do her proud. Good thing I helped her cook (I pretty much did it all) lol for the past 5 years. Anyone else do their food shopping?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow you will do her proud  
I'm thinking about not cooking and ...gasp...getting dinner to go!

oan - sitting with trader joes nourish condish and grapeseed oil under the heat cap for 20 min. Will cowash and dc on top of a tea rinse for 30 min, flat twist in eight twists before bed.


----------



## sisters248 (Nov 20, 2013)

Last night I moisturized and sealed my hair with motions oil lotion and sunflower oil. Then I braided my hair. Today I plan on cowashing my hair with Suave.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 20, 2013)

*I want to get fenugreek tea to do tea rinses.*

Coffee and black tea rinses are a no no for me. 

I will post starting pic tonight. I will just be pulling down a piece of hair.
After my relaxer yesterday, I only got my hair blowdried. I declined the flat iron. I prefer to do that myself. Once I got home, I MOISTURIZED my hair with Oyin Dew and sealed with Hot 6 oil. I then heavy sealed the last 2 inches of my hair with Oyin berries pomade. I baggied (ends only) before bed.


... VENT STARTS ... NOW.

I paid $75.00 for her to apply a relaxer, rinse it out, DC & blowdry. Good grief.

She was kind of rought with the blowdry . I hope my hair did not suffer.
I will dust in 1 month when I straighten.

Next time I will have just have her: 
(1) Relax
(2) neuatralize
(3) Put in the DC -with a shower cap

& then I will pay my $75.00 angry2 and leave with the DC & shower cap on.

I wish I could confidently self relax, but I am not about that life right now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I want to get fenugreek tea to do tea rinses.
> 
> Coffee and black tea rinses are a no no for me.
> 
> ...



Wow yeah I probably wouldn't even have her dc...just relax and neutralize!  Sorry you had a bad experience.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow  Thanks!
I was surprised, she's usually pretty gentle. I think she had plans, and I was her last appointment of the evening erplexed (4:45 appointment).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> HairPleezeGrow  Thanks!
> I was surprised, she's usually pretty gentle. I think she had plans, and I was her last appointment of the evening erplexed (4:45 appointment).



Yes but even with having plans she's still a professional stylist and shouldn't rush through a job. While you are in that chair her clients should be#1 priority until you walk out that door (unless there's an emergency and she has to leave of course reschedule). I dk I think I would have just rescheduled if she didn't have the time to do it right and the way she normally does with you. It's your hair in the end so you have to make sure stylist are taking care of it as if their own.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow- We were already on the detangling phase when things started going south. I wish I had known in advance, I certainly would have rescheduled.


She was shocked that I wanted to leave "with my hair not done".. 

Next time she will be really _shocked_ when I'm ready to leave in a processing cap.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> HairPleezeGrow- We were already on the detangling phase when things started going south. I wish I had known in advance, I certainly would have rescheduled.
> 
> She was shocked that I wanted to leave "with my hair not done"..
> 
> Next time she will be really shocked when I'm ready to leave in a processing cap.



Lol yeah she will.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't like bunning! It's cool when I'm air drying but, after a day, I'm over it!!! Today, I'm wearing a side bun with a  goddess braid in the front! I had to make sure everything else was super cute today! I feel so blah when I wear buns! I might wear a braid out tomorrow!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 20, 2013)

All4Tris I feel blah after bunning all week too... Thankfully I have a work event every Friday, so I wind up doing a braidout or twistout which helps mix things up so I dont feel TOO ugly every single day lol.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 20, 2013)

I haven't done anything to my hair in over a week. My hair is getting longer and it's just not doing what I want it to. At this point I either wish it was shorter or would hurry up and get to mid back already. And I'm just barely getting to SL.

This weekend I am going to do a protein treatment and then a nice long moisturizing DC and then do a flexi rod set. I haven't used my flexi rods since I was relaxed (almost a year post) and I'm nervous. I'll post pics even if turns out bad. 

Also I gained an inch in a month after taking Biotin for that long. Only problem is my skin suffered even with my skin regimen. I knew what was a risk. So I have 2 whole bottles of Biotin that I can't use. Ugh!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2013)

Just did a trim or dust whichever one you want to call it. My ends were tangling around each other extremely bad and SSKs galore. I know I don't have to show pic but I'm a firm believer if no pics it never happened lol.




HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Gryphyn (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm definitely in! I'll take a starting pic at the end of the year after my TU and post in my album.

Current hair length - Longest layer APL, the rest is between CBL and APL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Currently texlaxed
Goal Month - Full APL by June, touching BSL by December
Current Reggie and styling choices - Wash, co-wash or rinse daily, LOC method
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? - Less chemicals (i.e. texturizing instead), longer stretches, more frequently dusting... following other techniques for fine hair
Post a beginning picture - will do next month


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 21, 2013)

Im going to have to trim after my relaxer last night. Dunno how much Ill wind up taking off. Blah.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 21, 2013)

My castor oil came in the mail yesterday!!!

It came with a nozzle tip applicator bottle, and I mixed in hempseed oil (1oz) to 2 ounces of JBCO and then I added peppermint oil for the scalp stimulation benefits.

I applied it last night and plan on using it daily.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 21, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> My castor oil came in the mail yesterday!!!
> 
> It came with a nozzle tip applicator bottle, and I mixed in hempseed oil (1oz) to 2 ounces of JBCO and then I added peppermint oil for the scalp stimulation benefits.
> 
> I applied it last night and plan on using it daily.



Sounds like a really good combo.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 21, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> My castor oil came in the mail yesterday!!!  It came with a nozzle tip applicator bottle, and I mixed in hempseed oil (1oz) to 2 ounces of JBCO and then I added peppermint oil for the scalp stimulation benefits.  I applied it last night and plan on using it daily.



I had to put mine in a color applicator bottle  
It came in one of those amber glass bottles...no nozzle tip. 
yaya24
What brand of JBCO do you have??

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I haven't done anything to my hair in over a week. My hair is getting longer and it's just not doing what I want it to. At this point I either wish it was shorter or would hurry up and get to mid back already. And I'm just barely getting to SL.
> 
> This weekend I am going to do a protein treatment and then a nice long moisturizing DC and then do a flexi rod set. I haven't used my flexi rods since I was relaxed (almost a year post) and I'm nervous. I'll post pics even if turns out bad.
> 
> Also I gained an inch in a month after taking Biotin for that long. Only problem is my skin suffered even with my skin regimen. I knew what was a risk. So I have 2 whole bottles of Biotin that I can't use. Ugh!



Try modifying your dosage. Trying every other day or every 2 days. Or try reducing the dosage.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 21, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I want to get fenugreek tea to do tea rinses.
> 
> Coffee and black tea rinses are a no no for me.



I want to try tea rinses as well. Why did you choose fenugreek?


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 21, 2013)

im lost and late... anyway...

dc'd with Macademia Deep Repair Masque... i got a small packet from JCPenneys salon. LOVED IT. although the little package is 30+ at Target, I'm thinking of getting it because my hair feels great and i didn't have to use much. I mixed it with my ORS orange smelling conditioner,  but i think i still liked it on the sections i used it on its own, and I could continue to mix it since i have a ton of ORS conditioner left. 

did a braid out and its clipped up. my hair style until Thankgiving holiday off work when i plan to put in/wear box braid it for a while.


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 21, 2013)

apple_natural I tried a sample too and also loved it but it's so expensive lol I can never bring myself to buy it.

Finally listened to my hair and I'm dumping evco for the winter. It makes it feel harder and rougher than without. I tried evoo and so far so good, I may try a few other oils but I don't want to encourage my pjism. I know my hair likes evco so I will revisit it in warmer weather.


----------



## Igotstripes (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd like to join! 

Current hair length:  between sl and apl
Natural 

Goal Month - March 

Current Reggie and styling choices - I have braids but my Reggie is wash once a week and m&s often

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
Plan on getting a weave w: a closure :0

Post a beginning picture


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 21, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> im lost and late... anyway...
> 
> dc'd with Macademia Deep Repair Masque... i got a small packet from JCPenneys salon. LOVED IT. although the little package is 30+ at Target, I'm thinking of getting it because my hair feels great and i didn't have to use much. I mixed it with my ORS orange smelling conditioner,  but i think i still liked it on the sections i used it on its own, and I could continue to mix it since i have a ton of ORS conditioner left.
> 
> did a braid out and its clipped up. my hair style until Thankgiving holiday off work when i plan to put in/wear box braid it for a while.



That macadamia repair mask is wonderful and yes very pricey for me as well lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 21, 2013)

@mshoneyfly I have the Tropic Isle brand. The Amazon seller included a nozzle tip applicator bottle.

@gvin89 
I have used fenugreek powder and it yields slip and softness until my next wash. I read of another member using the tea, and she stated that the results are the same, minus the messiness.

I'm thinking about letting go of all messy powders in 2014 (I use cassia, fenugreek and neem). I already use neem oil over the powder (even though it smells disgusting.. but I wash it out really well, so the benefits trump the smell).

My fine hair needs options outside of powders that offer the same or comparable benefits.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 21, 2013)

yaya24, that makes much sense. I have neem oil and haven't even cracked it open. How are you using it. 

I drink fenugreek tea to help with my milk supply, let me find out I need to pour it over my head!


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Try modifying your dosage. Trying every other day or every 2 days. Or try reducing the dosage.


 
The dosage is just one pill a day. I have to check to see how much that actually is. 

I thought about trying every other day but wasn't sure how effective it would be if I did that. I think I'll try that for another month and see if there's any change. 

I really like the growth I get from these. This is the first "aid" that has worked for me.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> The dosage is just one pill a day. I have to check to see how much that actually is.
> 
> I thought about trying every other day but wasn't sure how effective it would be if I did that. I think I'll try that for another month and see if there's any change.
> 
> I really like the growth I get from these. This is the first "aid" that has worked for me.



It is worth at try. I believe your body is telling you that it already has enough biotin, thus the reactions. Since you already have the bottles it wouldn't hurt to extend the dosage out two or three days. That would help your body to get rid of the excess.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 21, 2013)

@gvin89

I use need oil in my scalp oil "tonic" before washing.

The concoction is a mix of *neem oil, **Eucalyptus oil *and *Njoy sulfur oil*.
I apply it to my scalp & massage then apply my prepoo oil (which is red palm oil) to the length of my hair- 

I then sit with a processing cap on until it is time to wash.


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 21, 2013)

Soooo I am still trying to perfect the bantu knot out.  But I love how easy it is and I can still continue my hair journey, hit the gym,  and still look somewhat decent lololol. Here is a two day bantu knot out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 21, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> Soooo I am still trying to perfect the bantu knot out.  But I love how easy it is and I can still continue my hair journey, hit the gym,  and still look somewhat decent lololol. Here is a two day bantu knot out.



I love the color!  How did you get your pic to look like that? Sort of what 50s or 60s?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Tatilove (Nov 21, 2013)

Can coconut oil turn bad?

I have a jar of coconut oil with a rest in it that I haven't used in about two-three years. The jar of coconut oil that I was using just finished, so earlier this evening I decided to use that old one. It didn't look very good in the jar. It looked pasty instead of hard, and when melted, it was cloudy instead of clear. But I thought, "hey! it's oil, what's the worst that could happen?" Now my hair is SSUUUUUPER hard and dull. I don't know how to explain it, but when I run my hands over my hair, it feels like it has months and months of product buildup on it. My hands can't glide on my hair. OMG!!! erplexed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 21, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> Can coconut oil turn bad?
> 
> I have a jar of coconut oil with a rest in it that I haven't used in about two-three years. The jar of coconut oil that I was using just finished, so earlier this evening I decided to use that old one. It didn't look very good in the jar. It looked pasty instead of hard, and when melted, it was cloudy instead of clear. But I thought, "hey! it's oil, what's the worst that could happen?" Now my hair is SSUUUUUPER hard and dull. I don't know how to explain it, but when I run my hands over my hair, it feels like it has months and months of product buildup on it. My hands can't glide on my hair. OMG!!! erplexed



I believe it can go bad but I could be wrong. Is there an expiration date on it?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 21, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> Can coconut oil turn bad?
> 
> I have a jar of coconut oil with a rest in it that I haven't used in about two-three years. The jar of coconut oil that I was using just finished, so earlier this evening I decided to use that old one. It didn't look very good in the jar. It looked pasty instead of hard, and when melted, it was cloudy instead of clear. But I thought, "hey! it's oil, what's the worst that could happen?" Now my hair is SSUUUUUPER hard and dull. I don't know how to explain it, but when I run my hands over my hair, it feels like it has months and months of product buildup on it. My hands can't glide on my hair. OMG!!! erplexed


 
It does go bad but not for a long time. How does it smell?


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 21, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I love the color!  How did you get your pic to look like that? Sort of what 50s or 60s?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Its called Picsart! It's on android phones.  Thank you!  :^)


----------



## destinyseeker (Nov 22, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> Can coconut oil turn bad?  I have a jar of coconut oil with a rest in it that I haven't used in about two-three years. The jar of coconut oil that I was using just finished, so earlier this evening I decided to use that old one. It didn't look very good in the jar. It looked pasty instead of hard, and when melted, it was cloudy instead of clear. But I thought, "hey! it's oil, what's the worst that could happen?" Now my hair is SSUUUUUPER hard and dull. I don't know how to explain it, but when I run my hands over my hair, it feels like it has months and months of product buildup on it. My hands can't glide on my hair. OMG!!! erplexed



Regardless of whether it has hit the expiration date or not ... It made your hair  "SSUUUUUPER hard and dull." When in doubt, I say just toss it out!


----------



## snoop (Nov 22, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> Can coconut oil turn bad?
> 
> I have a jar of coconut oil with a rest in it that I haven't used in about two-three years. The jar of coconut oil that I was using just finished, so earlier this evening I decided to use that old one. It didn't look very good in the jar. It looked pasty instead of hard, and when melted, it was cloudy instead of clear. But I thought, "hey! it's oil, what's the worst that could happen?" Now my hair is SSUUUUUPER hard and dull. I don't know how to explain it, but when I run my hands over my hair, it feels like it has months and months of product buildup on it. My hands can't glide on my hair. OMG!!! erplexed


 
As with all oils, coconut oil can go bad. If it's food grade, I probably would have chucked it so that I wouldn't make the mistake of eating it.  One thing to note is that depending on how cold it gets in your area, coconut oil could harden on your hair, just like it does in the jar (whether it's fresh or not).  Our house is about 23C and our oil stays relatively hard in the jar whereas in the summer when it was warmer (around 25C in the house) it was somewhat liquidy on top and soft to scoop out. 

If you can get a hold of fractionated coconut oil, then you wouldn't have to worry about it hardening in cold weather.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 22, 2013)

Coconut oil has about a 3-4 year shelf life


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 22, 2013)

Wound up cutting a half inch or so all over.. not horrible and my ends feel much better.  I still think I can make APL by summer next year.  Might have to be more regular with using the Njoy sulfur oil to get me there.

I relaxed after 2.5 yrs of being natural.  I kinda dont know my hair anymore lol.  Gotta learn what works etc.  Hoping this will be the change that my hair needs to retain length.


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm thinking about trying hairfinity... It's so expensive though!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 23, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> I'm thinking about trying hairfinity... It's so expensive though!



These were the easiest vitamins to swallow that I have ever taken. I will repurchase them because of that and I think they work.


----------



## Dshsjh4ever (Nov 23, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> I'm thinking about trying hairfinity... It's so expensive though!



did u see keshia pullam advertising the pills.... ?????


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 23, 2013)

That's why I haven't repurchased them is I have a hard time taking pills. I used them a while ago and they do work so I may go back to them. I saw on Facebook that she was the new face for them.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 23, 2013)

im not doing growth aides.  i am just never conaistent with them, so i need to stop spending money on em!  im really eager to see how much growth i grow/retain between now and the start of the challenge.  really trying to work on preserving these ends a d keeping the hair strong.  keeping in twists.  will keep in twists most of the time through the duration of the challenge, too.


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 23, 2013)

Today my bantu knot sucked. My cowash dried my hair... its days like this I just want to throw on a weave   but I've been trying to give that up because I can't take care of my hair properly that way,  it's expensive, I get so used to them that I hate my own hair lol, and a lot of maintenance. .. ugh. .. I need to throw out this new As I Am product. But it could have been user error... Hope today gets better. Sorry for the vent


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 23, 2013)

Dshsjh4ever said:


> did u see keshia pullam advertising the pills.... ?????



I did but, I feel a little skeptical about celebrity endorsements!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll post my details and starting pic on Jan 1, 2014. I might texturize that day but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Funmiloves (Nov 23, 2013)

I've finished my weave, I self installed, will post pics tomorrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 23, 2013)

Funmiloves said:


> I've finished my weave, I self installed, will post pics tomorrow



Can't wait to see!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Morrighan (Nov 23, 2013)

It is 11 pm and I am sitting here with my prepoo mixture, a shower cap and plastic bag on my head. I'm feeling tired and lazy so it may be another overnight deep condition for me before I wash this out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 23, 2013)

Morrighan said:


> It is 11 pm and I am sitting here with my prepoo mixture, a shower cap and plastic bag on my head. I'm feeling tired and lazy so it may be another overnight deep condition for me before I wash this out.



I wouldn't be able to sleep with a plastic bag on...shoot I can barely take a plastic cap with all the noise!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## susanzmorg (Nov 23, 2013)

Current Length: Nape length
Goal: APL
Goal Date: December 31, 2014
Hair Type: Relaxed 3C

After years of lurking I finally subscribed. 

I was MBL in 2011 and decided to go natural. So I big chopped. I gave it a year but could not deal with my hair because of plain not knowing how to care for it and my busy life. 

I relaxed again and had a few setbacks, under processed and being plain lazy with my hair. 

I got it all cut off in a bob and it's nice, even textured and healthy again. 

I am determined to get my hair back to where it was before the big chop.


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 23, 2013)

I've been out and about since before noon with ORS replenishing pack on my hair.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 24, 2013)

I did a small pull test in the back and I'm grazing APL! Unfortunately, my hair is significantly thinner because of my setback and the top is still neck/shoulder length so I don't know if I should trim at APL until my hair thickens up or let it fill in over time. This is the thinnest my hair has ever been so I'm going to try wearing styles like braid outs, twist outs, buns, and roller sets only to hide how thin it is.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> I did a small pull test in the back and I'm grazing APL! Unfortunately, my hair is significantly thinner because of my setback and the top is still neck/shoulder length so I don't know if I should trim at APL until my hair thickens up or let it fill in over time. This is the thinnest my hair has ever been so I'm going to try wearing styles like braid outs, twist outs, buns, and roller sets only to hide how thin it is.



That's gr8 you're grazing APL!  I would say let your hair fill in over time and then cut if you still feel you need to. As long as you aren't experiencing breakage or anything on the length you have it should be fine.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 24, 2013)

did a blow out to use the split ender, made two passes to make sure all the ssks and split ends were cut off.Thinking to try a bantu knot out tonight.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 24, 2013)

Forgot to post.....

    Current hair length - Layered APL
    Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Natural
    Goal Month - BSL by December
    Current Reggie and styling choices - In the process of revamping reggie now that preggo growth/maintenance is no longer
    What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?  I will keep it simple with the regimen. I hoped in a few bandwagon last year which didn't work out too well for me. I am going back to worked for me in the beginning and see if that produces good results.  
Post a beginning picture


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> Forgot to post.....
> 
> Current hair length - Layered APL
> Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Natural
> ...



Wait are you saying you are preggers? If so Congrats!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Wait are you saying you are preggers? If so Congrats!!!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Oh I'm sorry....had my baby in April so my hormones are beginning to level off. I still take congrats and thank you for them ;-)


----------



## Jaysin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Current hair length* – Shoulder length
*Transiting* – Transitioning for 2 years, but had a relapse last year. Allowed someone to relax expecting to texlax my roots but it came out too straight. Been growing it out since, but strongly considering texturing or texlaxing again.
*Goal Month* – APL by August 2014
*Current Reggie and styling choices* – Still figuring that out. Washing weekly but looking to start washing bi-weekly and co-washing weekly. Deep conditioning weekly. Used henna as a protein treatment for the first time 2 weeks ago. Protective styling with a u-part wig. I’ve been wearing it since April of this year. I twist my hair underneath and use a moisturizer or coconut oil/caster oil mix 3 times weekly to moisture my hair.
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?* Henna treatment monthly, co-washing weekly vs. shampooing.
Sorry for the side picture.  I can't figure out how to rotate it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> Oh I'm sorry....had my baby in April so my hormones are beginning to level off. I still take congrats and thank you for them ;-)



Oh okay lol

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 25, 2013)

For those looking for the single BSL 2014 Challenge:

I received a few messages asking for it to be locked or deleted because there were too many BSL threads and it was confusing for subscribers.  I knew this would happen. An update was posted in BSL 2014 before it disappeared informing challengers that thread would be locked and to consider joining a merged challenge. I apologize if the thread was removed before you saw the message.

HHG


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 25, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> did a blow out to use the split ender, made two passes to make sure all the ssks and split ends were cut off.Thinking to try a bantu knot out tonight.



Wow wenvev
That was quick!!  You got it already??  How do you like it??  Did it take off a lot if hair??

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## veesweets (Nov 25, 2013)

I might do one more henna for the year then remove it from my regimen for 2014. I'm just not motivated to do it anymore and I don't think its necessary for me to reach my length goals.
Will definitely continue tea rinsing and acv rinsing.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2013)

I jut took advantage of the Obia sale and ordered 1 thing (I know I can't believe it myself lol) I got the twist whip butter.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 25, 2013)

pearlific1 oh I was looking for that thread yesterday! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow grazing barely  it will probably take me another 8 months to be full APL. And yeah I think not cutting is what I'll end up doing so it will keep me from using heat.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 25, 2013)

cowashed and did a braid out last night. 

what the heck is a split-ender!?.. *watches youtube review*... i want one!!!

speaking of bandwagons, there was a thread about bandwagons people regretted getting on. i saw a lot of tangle teezer on there. what the heck? I LOVE the tangle teezer. the thing saved my hair just as much pH balancing products. i love bandwagons. i dont get on all of them, but i am willing to look into the product if i think its meeting my needs. without the bandwagon, i wouldn't be able to see enough reviews on youtube to get a well-rounded idea lol.... sorry, off of bandwagon soapbox. i'm going to try this split-ender thing.

eta: im planning on putting my hair in box braids from this thanksgiving until february. i will rebraid once during this time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> cowashed and did a braid out last night.
> 
> what the heck is a split-ender!?.. *watches youtube review*... i want one!!!
> 
> ...



We have to see pics around here!  

The split ender is really gr8 for trimming. I love it even though I don't use it as much. Since I would have to blow dry my hair to be able to safely pass I just find it easier and faster to pick up my shears. I think starting next year I am only going to trim with the split ender as it doesn't just get your ends, it gets the whole shaft if that makes sense.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 25, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Wow @wenvev
> That was quick!! You got it already?? How do you like it?? Did it take off a lot if hair??
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!


 
It was super fast delivery!! it came on Friday but I was too lazy to walk to my mailbox so I got it Saturday and used it that same day.  I wanted to be cute for my bday.  Anyhow, I really like it and I'll like it even better when my hair is longer especially to get the better.  It took off 1/8" on each pass and I did two passes. I know I'm heavy handed with the shears so I will definitely use this over the shears.  Thank you for suggesting and giving such a good review!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 26, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> cowashed and did a braid out last night.  what the heck is a split-ender!?.. *watches youtube review*... i want one!!!  speaking of bandwagons, there was a thread about bandwagons people regretted getting on. i saw a lot of tangle teezer on there. what the heck? I LOVE the tangle teezer. the thing saved my hair just as much pH balancing products. i love bandwagons. i dont get on all of them, but i am willing to look into the product if i think its meeting my needs. without the bandwagon, i wouldn't be able to see enough reviews on youtube to get a well-rounded idea lol.... sorry, off of bandwagon soapbox. i'm going to try this split-ender thing.  eta: im planning on putting my hair in box braids from this thanksgiving until february. i will rebraid once during this time.



apple_natural

:LOL: :LOL:
Yeah, the split ender is pretty awesome. Ive used mine 3-4 times since I got it in August I think. Its all I need to trim my hair. I dont do anymore cutting

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 26, 2013)

Did a twist out on dry hair, turned out okay. It's way shorter now that I trimmed but it feels ways thicker.  You win some, you lose some....


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I thought I wanted to do a Black Friday haul, but I've changed my mind.

I really want a Hot Head Thermal Cap though. I contacted the owner Sandra through Etsy about any BF/Cyber Monday deals and she said for BF she would have free shipping.. I don't know if I would call that a _sale_... but I guess its better than nothing. 

Shipping through her Etsy is $6.50 but the cap is $30.00.

I'd like to give my mom my hooded dryer (b/c I never use it anyway) and then stick with alternating between the Hot Head Thermal Cap and my regular steaming treatments.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 26, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I thought I wanted to do a Black Friday haul, but I've changed my mind.
> 
> I really want a Hot Head Thermal Cap though. I contacted the owner Sandra through Etsy about any BF/Cyber Monday deals and she said for BF she would have free shipping.. I don't know if I would call that a sale... but I guess its better than nothing.
> 
> ...



This cap that you speak of is it like a steamer just without the big ole thang?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 26, 2013)

@HairPleezeGrow

Reviews online are great for the cap. It stays heated for around 45 minutes and you can DC on the "go". 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/HotHeadTHC


I know there are 2 LHCF members that have reviewed it. (I'm at work so I can't search and figure out where the reviews are).. 

I know one of the reviews was from JustGrowAlready.com-(link will take you to Jen's review).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 26, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Reviews online are great for the cap. It stays heated for around 45 minutes and you can DC on the "go".
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/HotHeadTHC
> ...



Thanks Ya!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 26, 2013)

where do i get a split ender?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 26, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> where do i get a split ender?



I believe it's splitender.com

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 26, 2013)

omg that thing is like a billion dollars. where is there a chinese knockoff when you need one. im going to have to save up lol.

eta: aand i need a hot head. they were sold out when i first saw them. i wish i could make one myself though


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 26, 2013)

One of my 2014 goals is to accept uneven hair.

I have a reeeeeeally hard time ignoring that my left side is forever longer than my right side.

Everytime I even it out, it just happens all over again. My right side just grows faster than the left.

2014 I will make sure to keep up with my dustings, just no more trimmings for aesthetics.

ONCE I reach BSL though I may even things out and start my goal to MBL.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmm maybe I'll look into a hot head. Free shipping isn't a 'horrible' deal


----------



## snoop (Nov 26, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I really want a Hot Head Thermal Cap though. I contacted the owner Sandra through Etsy about any BF/Cyber Monday deals and she said for BF she would have free shipping.. I don't know if I would call that a _sale_... but I guess its better than nothing.


 
Aww.  I'd never even heard of this thing before, but now I want one.  Thanks.  erplexed

I also need to replace a jumbo rake.  Hoping that hotcombs is having a sale or else I've been waiting for nothing.


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 26, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> where do i get a split ender?



apple_natural *Sometimes *you can find them at places like TJ Maxx and Marshalls. I saw one once before and gave it the side eye...that was before I saw it mentioned on LHCF.  If I find one again, I'm buying it on the spot.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 27, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> One of my 2014 goals is to accept uneven hair.
> 
> I have a reeeeeeally hard time ignoring that my left side is forever longer than my right side.
> 
> ...


 

thankfully, this is something i've embraced 2013. my right side will be longer than my left and i'm just going to be okay with that.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Nov 27, 2013)

I would like to join this challenge. I've had a major setback this year. I went from being an inch away from BSL in March to 2-3 inches from ASL. I got my hair straightened yesterday, the first time since August. I allowed her to trim off my split ends and now I'm back to SL. It was very disheartening. Now I'm trying to figure out a new regime to grow my hair back. 

Current hair length
SL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Natural

Goal Month
It really doesn't matter. As long as I get there. 

Current Reggie and styling choices
In the process of recreating my regime. I usually wear twist outs. I straighten once every 3-4 months. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
Everything. Clearly my current routine isn't working. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 27, 2013)

buddhas_mom
Your hair looks so lovely. Nice and thick!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 27, 2013)

im planning on putting in box braids this weekend.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 27, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> im planning on putting in box braids this weekend.



Patiently waits for pics...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 27, 2013)

I can finally do this, let the lazy begin!!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 27, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I can finally do this, let the lazy begin!!!!



What a nice pony!  And you got some decent hang time too. Wish my ponys were this full and long.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 27, 2013)

Just did a hard Aphogee treatment, sitting under the dryer with Garnier Fructis 3 Min Undo on my hair for some moisture.  Gonna do a quick braid out for tomorrow and the weekend activities.  Hoping the protein treatment will cure some of this breakage...


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 27, 2013)

l sent a message to the owner of Hot Heads yesterday through Facebook to know if they have a code for black Fridays free shipping (so I could share the deets on here) and she did not respond.

I sent another one today...and still nothing.

I hope that come Friday, free shipping is an automatic thing. I'm trying to be patient with her not responding to my question ..( with it being the Holidays and all ).. but errm.. customer service is imperative, & unless you've stated that your shop is closed in observance of the holiday, I'm going to need for you to respond to my question.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 27, 2013)

UPDATE:

Sandra (from Hothead Thermal Conditioning Caps) just responded.

She has in fact been traveling for the Holiday and apologized for the delayed reply.
Shipping will be FREE on Friday automatically as long as your cart has at least $29.95 worth of merchandise in it.

Yay!!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 27, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What a nice pony!  And you got some decent hang time too. Wish my ponys were this full and long.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Your hair is longer than mine. I did this on soaking wet hair last night.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 27, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Your hair is longer than mine. I did this on soaking wet hair last night.



Nah-uh...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!

I installed a sew in this morning. I'll probably wear it through the end of the year and relax the first week in January!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 28, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies!
> 
> I installed a sew in this morning. I'll probably wear it through the end of the year and relax the first week in January!



Happy Thanksgiving!  It has been such a busy day today. I'm exhausted...good night ladies and hope you all had an amazing day.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey Ladies,

Hope you're all having a great time with family!!  My fam is awesome!!

I was so busy I went to work 2 days in a row with conditioner in my hair (Shea Moisture Purification Masque). I rinsed last night and put it in a wet bun and tied a scarf for bed. Today I M&S'd but I still had tangles (Im 9 weeks post on Saturday). I though to myself, 'I need something with silicones to detangle'. I pulled out this Wen 613 replenishing treatment mist.  It smells great, has amino acids and peptides so I thought it would be great for flat ironing. 

Used my new tourmaline flat iron too. Its pretty good; better than ceramic. I have found that I need cones when I am deep in a stretch. My NG seems more like 12 or 13 weeks instead of just 9.   I will relax in a week or two.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 29, 2013)

It's my birfday!!!!

I made a spur of the moment decision to get my hair pressed. I loved my experience. I got a much needed 1" trim. 








Few more pics :


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 29, 2013)

^^Happy Birthday, your hair looks great !


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 29, 2013)

I received lots of compliments on my no-heat hairstyle yesterday so I'm considering not using heat for the next 6 months or maybe even a year. It would be challenging but I've relied on the flat iron way too much in the past and after my latest setback I need to really step it up.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 29, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> I received lots of compliments on my no-heat hairstyle yesterday so I'm considering not using heat for the next 6 months or maybe even a year. It would be challenging but I've relied on the flat iron way too much in the past and after my latest setback I need to really step it up.



Im in the exact same boat as you. Ive gone this month without heat and its been hard but my hair has thrived.  So I need to drop heat to maybe once a month or every other month and just learn to feel attractive with no heat styles.  I think Ill see APL much faster that way.

Im in LOVE with the Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition line!! Specifically the 3 min undo and the nutrient spray.  Thinking about trying the shampoo and boom, I may have found a new hair line to be in love with lol.  The smell is amazeballs too.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 29, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> It's my birfday!!!!
> 
> I made a spur of the moment decision to get my hair pressed. I loved my experience. I got a much needed 1" trim.
> 
> Few more pics :



Happy Birthday!  And your hair looks gawgeous huney!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 29, 2013)

So I ordered me some Hairfinity today!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I ordered me some Hairfinity today!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I need some more! I'm giving myself a little break from sulfur/msm so I can shock my system. But next month I'm ordering them again!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 29, 2013)

All of my hair related Black Friday Purchases:

Silk Dreams
Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream 8oz
Avocado Pudding 8oz

Hot Heads
Thermal Conditioning Cap 

Sallys
Edens Body Works coconut cowash X2
Wild Hair Growth oil X1 
*
I also bought my mom 2 short curly wigs online.*

I'm Reallllly hoping in 2014 mom takes better care of her tresses. Growing up my mom always had beautiful hair, but as she started getting older she started to use bigen oriental black dye too frequently to cover her grays.. while not moisturizing her hair properly.

Her hair has thinned out significantly and looks really damaged. Instead of fixing the problem, she continues to get synthetic braids every 6-8 weeks.. while still using the dye *and *not moisturizing her hair. 

I'm definitely taking her hair on as a project in 2014... along with errrrything else I have going on in my life.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 30, 2013)

I bought some liquid gold green magic. Last time I used it I didn't track my growth but this time I will


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 30, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> All of my hair related Black Friday Purchases:
> 
> Silk Dreams
> Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream 8oz
> ...



You got some good stuff girly! Maybe your mom will take more of your advice in 2014 on healthy hair practices fx.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 30, 2013)

Is it January yet!?! I just want the new year to start already...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I ordered me some Hairfinity today!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF





Babygrowth said:


> I need some more! I'm giving myself a little break from sulfur/msm so I can shock my system. But next month I'm ordering them again!



I'd like to know more about this hairfinity. I started taking biotin 2 weeks ago but then I heard about hairfinity. What is your experience with it?

I want my hair to thicken up and this shedding is driving me nuts.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 30, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I'd like to know more about this hairfinity. I started taking biotin 2 weeks ago but then I heard about hairfinity. What is your experience with it?
> 
> I want my hair to thicken up and this shedding is driving me nuts.



I used it a while and and it does work. The price and I hate taking pills is why I stopped but I'm going to give it another try. Go to their website and there's tons of reviews so it will give you an idea of what the pills do for different folks. All you can do is try it and see if it's for you. If you decide to please post your experience!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 30, 2013)

Today's pics. I'll use these as my official starting pics for this challenge.

First pic is after washing & around 60% dried.
2nd pic is a piece after it was stretched in a bun all day.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I'd like to know more about this hairfinity. I started taking biotin 2 weeks ago but then I heard about hairfinity. What is your experience with it?
> 
> I want my hair to thicken up and this shedding is driving me nuts.



I took it while I had my braids in and taking them out today I had noticeably more length. It is pricey but for me they were very easy to swallow unlike my prenatal vitamins. My hair does feel thicker but manageable at the same time. I didn't take pics but next month when I get two more bottles I will definitely take pics. Also I did experience subtle nausea when I first started them and once at the end of the bottle but once I ate and drank plenty of water I was fine! I love them!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I used it a while and and it does work. The price and I hate taking pills is why I stopped but I'm going to give it another try. Go to their website and there's tons of reviews so it will give you an idea of what the pills do for different folks. All you can do is try it and see if it's for you. If you decide to please post your experience!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF





Babygrowth said:


> I took it while I had my braids in and taking them out today I had noticeably more length. It is pricey but for me they were very easy to swallow unlike my prenatal vitamins. My hair does feel thicker but manageable at the same time. I didn't take pics but next month when I get two more bottles I will definitely take pics. Also I did experience subtle nausea when I first started them and once at the end of the bottle but once I ate and drank plenty of water I was fine! I love them!



Thanks for answering ladies. I think I'll order a month supply and go from there. I'm going to braid my hair tomorrow.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm really feeling myself today since I finally achieved second day hair  I feel a little sick but I'm going out tonight just because I'm so happy about my little mini accomplishment


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 1, 2013)

Tomorrow Im back to working out during my lunch break..  gotta figure out a protective style that wont cause breakage. I dont think my fine strands can take bunning every day; Ive had so much breakage in my crown from bunning smh.  Gotta figure out some up dos or something.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Tomorrow Im back to working out during my lunch break..  gotta figure out a protective style that wont cause breakage. I dont think my fine strands can take bunning every day; Ive had so much breakage in my crown from bunning smh.  Gotta figure out some up dos or something.



Hey!  Have you tried putting your buns in different spots?  I've heard some ladies mention this b4 that's why I ask. What about loosely bunning with some type of hair jewelry/pins? That way it's not putting too much pressure to the area. I dk I'm just throwing some stuff out there. I can't even bun yet soooo....lol

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 1, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Tomorrow Im back to working out during my lunch break..  gotta figure out a protective style that wont cause breakage. I dont think my fine strands can take bunning every day; Ive had so much breakage in my crown from bunning smh.  Gotta figure out some up dos or something.



I love pinning up my bantu knots sometimes. Cute and effortless.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 1, 2013)

So Im doin my own yarn braids right now!!i hope to be finished with everything except the middle b4 I go to bed tonight *crosses fingers*. This is the first time I tried braids DIY. Wish me luck and speedy fingers 

Updates to follow...

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> So Im doin my own yarn braids right now!!i hope to be finished with everything except the middle b4 I go to bed tonight *crosses fingers*. This is the first time I tried braids DIY. Wish me luck and speedy fingers
> 
> Updates to follow...
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Oooh can't wait to see how they turn out!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey!  Have you tried putting your buns in different spots?  I've heard some ladies mention this b4 that's why I ask. What about loosely bunning with some type of hair jewelry/pins? That way it's not putting too much pressure to the area. I dk I'm just throwing some stuff out there. I can't even bun yet soooo....lol  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks for responding! I actually forgot that i had some spin pins in the closet.. I just tried them and they worked perfectly to secure my hair up and not use a lot of tension!  Hopefully this will carry me through... I do want some pretty pins to pin my hair up with though. I thought about the flexi 8 clips or the ficcaro (sp?) hair clips but i cant seem to find them for sale on line anymore for some reason.  Anywho, thanks again!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 1, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I love pinning up my bantu knots sometimes. Cute and effortless.



Thanks for responding! I didnt even think about bantu knots..I will give it a shot to see if I like the look of them on me.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 1, 2013)

Currently installing Marley braids. I won't finish tonight because I started at about 4 pm. I plan to have enough done to put it in a pony and hide the middle.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 1, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> Currently installing Marley braids. I won't finish tonight because I started at about 4 pm. I plan to have enough done to put it in a pony and hide the middle.



Oh, same idea here, girl 

Happy braiding!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 1, 2013)

my nape reaches my collarbone.  one side reaches comfortably and the other is slightly shorter, so it juuuuust touches it.  but the hair is growing nicely.  many of my twists have unraveled because of frequent washing, but i really dont want to redo them right now.  wont do a new set until this challenge officially starts.  washed & dc'd today, so yay for that.  lol.  dont know how i had he energy.  ive been awake for  almost 33.5 hours.  ((smh))


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 1, 2013)

Im in! The goal is full BSL in 2014


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 2, 2013)

At last, pics of my self install winter protective style, it's still holding up after a week


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2013)

Funmiloves said:


> At last, pics of my self install winter protective style, it's still holding up after a week



Very nice!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 2, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Oh, same idea here, girl
> 
> Happy braiding!!
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Thanks! I'll be tackling the muddle tonight.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just washed and deep conditioned my hair..think I will get crotchet braids to finish out the year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2013)

Bought 4 packs of extra long and wide curl formers this morning!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## crimsonpeach (Dec 2, 2013)

I recently flat ironed and got a trim.  As expected I had some split ends that worsened because I waited too long between trims.  This year I will be back on the every 3 months trim cycle.  My hair is really fine so I need to stay on top of it.  

I'm going to push up the protein also.  Just purchased the Hairveda Methi duo.  Hoping that helps strengthen my hair.

Currently have henna marinating in my hair.  It is so much easier to apply on straight hair. 

I forgot to post my starting pic in my earlier post.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 2, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Tomorrow Im back to working out during my lunch break..  gotta figure out a protective style that wont cause breakage. I dont think my fine strands can take bunning every day; Ive had so much breakage in my crown from bunning smh.  Gotta figure out some up dos or something.



Totally forgot about the southern tease bun!! Duh lol life saver! Hardly any tension.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 2, 2013)

So this is how Im wearing my hair after staying up late yarn braiding. I still have to do the back and a small circle in the center. I got a lot of compliments 

Im gonna start on the back soon as I get home tonight!!  No distractions!!

When I redo the edges, i will try to make them closer together so they dont look so spaced apart but overall, I really like them!!





I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> So this is how Im wearing my hair after staying up late yarn braiding. I still have to do the back and a small circle in the center. I got a lot of compliments
> 
> Im gonna start on the back soon as I get home tonight!!  No distractions!!
> 
> ...



Looking good!  They are coming out really nice.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 3, 2013)

Today, I moisturised my cornrows with my scurl spray mix. I've also up'd my iron intake a liquid vitamin called Feroglobin, it also contains zinc, folic acid and a few B vits. I bought primarily to combat tiredness. In the New Year, I'm thinking of taking extra Biotin. I must reach APL next year!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 3, 2013)

*Current hair length: Not sure. shoulder, I guess. APL, for me, is at line 7 or 8 on my shirt*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed*
*Goal Month: June*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: Bun 99% of time, with full and half wigs the other 1%*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?* *Started taking Hairfinity this month. I also plan on KISSing and biweekly or monthly visits to the salon, with maintenance at home.*
*Post a beginning picture* *My starting picture is from a fresh relaxer 12/2/13*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 3, 2013)

Funmiloves said:


> Today, I moisturised my cornrows with my scurl spray mix. I've also up'd my iron intake a liquid vitamin called Feroglobin, it also contains zinc, folic acid and a few B vits. I bought primarily to combat tiredness. In the New Year, I'm thinking of taking extra Biotin. I must reach APL next year!



I think this is something I have to do is up my iron intake. How's this liquid vitamin working for you?  Does it taste ba? How much and how often do you take it? And where do you get it from? TIA

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> So this is how Im wearing my hair after staying up late yarn braiding. I still have to do the back and a small circle in the center. I got a lot of compliments
> 
> Im gonna start on the back soon as I get home tonight!!  No distractions!!
> 
> ...



It looks good. You have great patience.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 3, 2013)

Normally, I just M&S at night.
This morning I decided to M&S.

I used scurl and then sealed with WHGO.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 3, 2013)

Funmiloves did you record a tutorial for your self install? I suck at doing my own hair but I'm getting better at it and I can't afford to go to a salon right now.


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 3, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I think this is something I have to do is up my iron intake. How's this liquid vitamin working for you?  Does it taste ba? How much and how often do you take it? And where do you get it from? TIA
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



It tastes wonderful! I have to remind myself not to take another teaspoon! The dosage is a teaspoon twice daily, I take one in the morning and the second in the evening.  I've been on it for a week now, and I noticed the effect on my tiredness immediately, I can actually stay awake in meetings!

I bought it from Holland and Barretts, it's a UK based health store.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 3, 2013)

Funmiloves said:


> It tastes wonderful! I have to remind myself not to take another teaspoon! The dosage is a teaspoon twice daily, I take one in the morning and the second in the evening.  I've been on it for a week now, and I noticed the effect on my tiredness immediately, I can actually stay awake in meetings!
> 
> I bought it from Holland and Barretts, it's a UK based health store.



Oh okay thank you so much.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 3, 2013)

I've come up with some sort of regimen over the last 3 weeks and I like it a lot. 

I run several times a week so I wash my hair after each work out. I cowash with:
As I Am Coconut Cowash.
Weekly I use Giovanni Avocado and Olive Oil Shampoo and conditioner.
I then spray in
Giovanni Avocado and Olive oil leave in conditioner
Biolage Leave in Tonic
Giovanni Anti Frizz binding Serum
Organix Nourishing Coconut Oil Hydrating mist

Then I Nexxus promend Heat Protection spray before I blow dry.
Afer hair is dry I oil scalp with coconut oil.

OMG my hair is so smooth and silky and that's without flatironing. Also my nape is growing out nicely. Hopefully that plus the biotin will help restore my hair thickness.


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 3, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Funmiloves did you record a tutorial for your self install? I suck at doing my own hair but I'm getting better at it and I can't afford to go to a salon right now.



Unfortunately, I didn't. I wanted to, even took pictures on my braid pattern, but by the time I was ready to sew in the closure part, it was late and I had to hurry as I had work the following day.

What I think helped with making the closure part lay really flat was that I sewed it together whilst the hair was still damp (I washed and dc'd the weave before install) and then used a clasp hanger (like the ones for skirts and trousers) to keep the shape whilst it dried.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm currently baggying my hair until whenever I go to sleep. I remember it kept my hair really moisturized when I was doing it consistently last year. I might start up again, at least once a week.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 3, 2013)

yesterday i cowashed and did a braid out. didn't get around to box braiding my hair last four day weekend (LAZY! lol)


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 4, 2013)

Just checking in. I'm away at a work conference so I'm not able to care for my hair the way I would like to. I'm still moisturizing my leave out. My nape is in a braid going across and I oiled my scalp with simplicity oil a couple days ago. I'll probably wash and condition my leave out tonight. My edges are becoming a challenge at 13 wks post. Hopefully a fresh wash and condition will help.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 4, 2013)

Got my crochet braids using deep twist hair.....not a fan but getting compliments. Maybe it has to grow on me...it is my first time.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm taking down my braids. I'm confused on how I want to wear my hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 4, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I'm taking down my braids. I'm confused on how I want to wear my hair.



Why are you confused?  What styles do you prefer?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## MsKikiStar (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm in 

*Current hair length:* shoulder length
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* natural
*Goal Month:* APL by May, BSL by December
*Current Reggie and styling choices:* I wash and condition weekly, deep condition bi-weekly and do a protein treatment before and after straightening. (I've straightened twice within the past 2 months.) I mainly wear my in 2 big flat twist like a crown (goddess twists?) or do twist outs.
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?* I definitely need to start moisturizing daily and also sealing. Will possibly also start taking biotin, omega 3/6/9 and mdm again.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 5, 2013)

in a top bun with my braid out i only touched up around the edges.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 5, 2013)

I was never a rollers kind of gal, but I have these satin rollers that I started using to smooth out my ends after a wash and air drying.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I was never a rollers kind of gal, but I have these satin rollers that I started using to smooth out my ends after a wash and air drying.



How's that working for you?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Why are you confused?  What styles do you prefer?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I I really prefer to wear my own hair but I know I need to PS because I had the nape breakage and it's just starting to grow back. It's almost 2" long back there. Also I had a lot of shedding at the end of summer to mid November and my hair thinned out so I need to regain that fullness. 

The smart thing to do (I think) is to PS while I take care of my hair. But I can'y stand extensions when I work out. It doesn't last because I want to wash my hair after every workout.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I I really prefer to wear my own hair but I know I need to PS because I had the nape breakage and it's just starting to grow back. It's almost 2" long back there. Also I had a lot of shedding at the end of summer to mid November and my hair thinned out so I need to regain that fullness.
> 
> The smart thing to do (I think) is to PS while I take care of my hair. But I can'y stand extensions when I work out. It doesn't last because I want to wash my hair after every workout.



How are you with cornrows? Maybe you can wig it that way your hair is still easily accessible. Plus you can have them redone every 2 weeks or so but not too tight. You will still be able to M&S your hair as well. And wash after your workouts.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 5, 2013)

I definitely like them better than the hard rollers. I have been using them to reinforce my bouncy, wrap when I let my hair down.




HairPleezeGrow said:


> How's that working for you?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 5, 2013)

experimenting with (almost) constant baggying.  trying to be fancy with scarves...i'll probably get some nice hats, too.  i kept a baggy on yesterday and today.  today i will condition wash, moisturize and all that.  then i'll put the baggy on again tomorrow (wont do it on after shower wet hair since i'm experimenting with doing it more often. 

looking for better moisture and possible growth?  who knows.  it's just a test, really.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been slack about checking in but I've been consistent with my regimen. Will relax on the 21st and post update pics.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 5, 2013)

Still trying to figure out exactly how much protein my natural hair likes/needs. I went from every week while relaxed to every 2-3 weeks the last half of my transition. I hope to have my protein routine set by the end of this month so I can have a set schedule for 2014.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How are you with cornrows? Maybe you can wig it that way your hair is still easily accessible. Plus you can have them redone every 2 weeks or so but not too tight. You will still be able to M&S your hair as well. And wash after your workouts.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I can do cornrows. Maybe I'll revisit my wigs


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Dec 5, 2013)

Double post.....


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 6, 2013)

Feeling impatient and wanting my hair to be long NOW. Need to go back to using Njoys oil regularly so I can see some growth in addition to the work Im putting in to retain my ends.

I did a reddish brown rinse last night that basically you cant see unless Im standing in the sunlight lol. Followed it up with Cream of Nature conditioner without heat for an hour.  Hair felt pretty good last night, still does.

I gotta master rollersetting and placement of my curlformers so my style looks good.

A middle part is my saving grace until my hair grows out, it hides how uneven my hair is.

I tried the southern tease bun after my workout and it was okay.  It will get me through.

I experienced of a lot of nape breakage. Need to baby it and keep it moist.

Im still adjusting to being relaxed.

So in love with my Kerastase leave in.

Ordered some Obia Naturals hair custard for my braidouts.  Cant wait to receive it and see how it works for braidouts.

What else can I ramble about.........  lol... Ill stop here.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 6, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Feeling impatient and wanting my hair to be long NOW. Need to go back to using Njoys oil regularly so I can see some growth in addition to the work Im putting in to retain my ends.
> 
> I did a reddish brown rinse last night that basically you cant see unless Im standing in the sunlight lol. Followed it up with Cream of Nature conditioner without heat for an hour.  Hair felt pretty good last night, still does.
> 
> ...



NJoy oil is wonderful and I love it.

I'm hoping to have some luck with my curlformers.  What products do you use when you install them? I bought some Infusium 23 leave in spray but I dk what else to use for hold I guess. 

I bought Obia whipped butter or whatever it's called and it works amazing for my twistouts. Can't wait to see your braidout with the custard. 

Yeah just baby your nape really well. 

The leave in you speak of is it a creamy LI or a spray? 

You will get there don't worry.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 6, 2013)

Just realized my nape is the length of my index finger. Thought it was shorter.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> NJoy oil is wonderful and I love it.  I'm hoping to have some luck with my curlformers.  What products do you use when you install them? I bought some Infusium 23 leave in spray but I dk what else to use for hold I guess.  I bought Obia whipped butter or whatever it's called and it works amazing for my twistouts. Can't wait to see your braidout with the custard.  Yeah just baby your nape really well.  The leave in you speak of is it a creamy LI or a spray?  You will get there don't worry.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I LOVE her oil too I just have to use it so I'll see results.  When it used it, it basically gave me an inch per month.

I use some type of leave in but like you I need something for hold. My next set I will likely use Nairobi setting foam OR if my Obia is here by then, I may try that out.

Its a creamy leave in... It the Nectar Thermique - http://www.kerastase-usa.com/NECTAR-THERMIQUE/NT00000,default,pd.html.  It smells amazing and makes my hair so soft and shiny and actually adds some slip.  Im lovin it.

Thanks so much for responding to my randomness.... 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 6, 2013)

Just did a self install to hide my hair. I'm hoping I can keep it in for a month or two. Might take it out the beginning of January.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 6, 2013)

Snow day at work.
Not really snow, but Texas Sleet.

Our weather is sooo funny. Wednesday was 80 degrees (no joke).

Last night I DC'd and cowashed then M&S then bunned my hair.
Did my 5 minutes of inversion and went to bed.

Tonight I will M&S.
I got notice that my hothead thermal cap is on its way. Yay.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 6, 2013)

My last relaxer broke my entire nape off...stylist didn't wash it out well. I could barely grab it. I found a thread on here about moisturizing it and treating it separate from the rest of my hair. I would moisturize and put it in a side cornrow. I never combed it but used a growth aid.  Grew back very quickly and healthy!


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 6, 2013)

The cold weather doesn't agree with my hair. I have to figure out a new regimen to retain more moisture.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 6, 2013)

dude. i must box braid this weekend.. starting today


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 6, 2013)

Sooo I'm already ready to take this sew in out. My head hurts...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sooo I'm already ready to take this sew in out. My head hurts...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



lol
I just took off my braids after one week and I've been prepooing for the last 4 hours.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 6, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> lol
> I just took off my braids after one week and I've been prepooing for the last 4 hours.



Yeah this may be in for just a week just bc I wasted time putting it in lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 6, 2013)

have had these twists (well, the ones that havent unraveled themselves, anyway haha) for 3 weeks (tomorrow is 21 days).  seems to be going by quickly.  

3 more weeks to go before they come out completely.


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sooo I'm already ready to take this sew in out. My head hurts...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



:-( were the cornrows too tight or was it just a combination of cornrows and sewing?

Best thing you did, taking it out as it was hurting.


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 6, 2013)

Tonight I moisturised and will baggy for bed.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 6, 2013)

Funmiloves said:


> :-( were the cornrows too tight or was it just a combination of cornrows and sewing?
> 
> Best thing you did, taking it out as it was hurting.



Thanks...No the braids aren't too tight but I think it's just a combo of the braids and the sewing. I haven't had a sew-in in a while either so I forget it tends to be tight at first.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 6, 2013)

I did a wash (define) and go using Queen Helene Royal Curls Defining Creme. Anyone want to hair type me? My curls are very small and very dense. There are a lot in one section.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 6, 2013)

Just moisturized and sealed.
I'm good to go until tomorrow morning.

I am really liking my tweaked regimen this week of moisturizing with my diluted moisturizer and sealing at night and then in the morning doing a quick moisturize session with Scurl before bunning my hair.

In the morning, I've been skipping the sealing step.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 6, 2013)

PinkyPromise said:


> I did a wash (define) and go using Queen Helene Royal Curls Defining Creme. Anyone want to hair type me? My curls are very small and very dense. There are a lot in one section.



I'd say 3c/4a. Shoot maybe even some 3b in there. Your hair looks similar to mine. Very pretty! How did you do your wash n go? Did you shingle?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 6, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Snow day at work. Not really snow, but Texas Sleet.  Our weather is sooo funny. Wednesday was 80 degrees (no joke).  Last night I DC'd and cowashed then M&S then bunned my hair. Did my 5 minutes of inversion and went to bed.  Tonight I will M&S. I got notice that my hothead thermal cap is on its way. Yay.



Yes, this weather is tripping here! It was gorgeous  
Wednesday!


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'd say 3c/4a. Shoot maybe even some 3b in there. Your hair looks similar to mine. Very pretty! How did you do your wash n go? Did you shingle?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Here's one more picture!    



I shingled/finger coiled a little on areas in the front that are looser than the rest. I just applied conditioner, detangled with a denman brush, and applied the styler by section. I never thought that I'd be considered a type 3, I always thought that I was 4A/B because of the coarseness. I mean, my curls DONT zigzag so I guess I wouldn't be 4C. I just thought the coarseness and frizz automatically made it type 4. 

 I'm glad I revisited wash n gos though because they look decent now that my hair is longer. My hair grew super fast using these back in the summer. If I can work around the cold, this will be  this winters go to style.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2013)

PinkyPromise said:


> Here's one more picture!
> 
> I shingled/finger coiled a little on areas in the front that are looser than the rest. I just applied conditioner, detangled with a denman brush, and applied the styler by section. I never thought that I'd be considered a type 3, I always thought that I was 4A/B because of the coarseness. I mean, my curls DONT zigzag so I guess I wouldn't be 4C. I just thought the coarseness and frizz automatically made it type 4.
> 
> I'm glad I revisited wash n gos though because they look decent now that my hair is longer. My hair grew super fast using these back in the summer. If I can work around the cold, this will be  this winters go to style.



Okay seeing these pics a little better still say 3c with some 4a for sure but I'm not the best typer! You have some good length.  From these set of pics your hair looks just like my oldest daughters lol. Now I'm confused hahaha. My daughter is a silky 4a I think. Anyway I have coarseness as well with my grays and im 3b/c so just bc you have coarseness doesn't automatically mean you are 4b or 4c. Just bc you have silky hair doesnt mean you are in the 3s either. My second oldest has coarse hair for sure and she's 4a/b and then my youngest is 4a. We all over the place haha!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'd say 3c/4a. Shoot maybe even some 3b in there. Your hair looks similar to mine. Very pretty! How did you do your wash n go? Did you shingle?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



PinkyPromise I agree that these are your hair types.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 7, 2013)

Hard gels will not be touching my hair anytime soon. My hair looked good, even after my workout, but dry tangle city . Washing tonight instead of tomorrow.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 7, 2013)

On November 2nd I had a trim.... just about 3/4" to 1" was trimmed. My hair is saturated with DC right now but I just stretched it and it looks like I've already regained an inch. I hope I'm not tripping. Maybe I should put on my glasses and check again.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Dec 7, 2013)

Shampooing tonight with cream of nature argan oil. Will dc with elasta QP soy oil and use my aphogee 2 min, braid and air dry.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey Ladies

I made a nice braid spray that really soothes my scalp and softened my hair. The recipe is a hit   I will use this every night

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2013)

[USER=356485 said:
			
		

> mshoneyfly[/USER];19342139]Hey Ladies
> 
> I made a nice braid spray that really soothes my scalp and softened my hair. The recipe is a hit   I will use this every night
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



We are going to need some details young lady. What is your recipe?


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay ladies the time has come to start our new APL/BSL 2014 Challenge.
> 
> The Guidelines
> 
> ...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry faithVA
I posted in the ayurvedic challenge thread but I thought you all might possibly be interested.  

Lots of details there 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Sorry faithVA
> I posted in the ayurvedic challenge thread but I thought you all might possibly be interested.
> 
> Lots of details there
> ...



Ok, will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> We are going to need some details young lady. What is your recipe?



Finally finished ALL my braids  

People at work are still going ga ga over my braids. I got a few requests to make $$$ too!!  I still need to determine how long it will take on someone else and how much to charge for my labor

Anyway, here is the post I made in another thread about my DIY braid spray in case anyone missed it 

  I mixed a tea spray for my yarn braids and sprayed from scalp to ends. The yarn drank it all up pretty fast but my (ETA *scalp*) did too. My scalp was instantly calmed and soothed  Im gonna use this everyday!!    

My recipe is nettle, basil and lavender tea brewed in 2 cups water. I let the tea bags sit for an hour then stirred in a tsp irish moss powder and a tsp of horsetail powder, tsp safflower oil, a cap of AVG and EOs. I put the pot back on simmer and stirred constantly to dissolve the powder.  

Its true that irish moss acts as an emulsifier to blend the oil and water. When I touched the mixture, it had a nice slippery, smooth consistency that I knew would be just the right thing for my hair.   Once I let it sit, the mucilage really started to form so I added more purified water to the tea and transferred to my spray bottle. I put the mucilage in the freezer for a later date.   

Next time I will use only a 1/2 tsp of each powder and maybe 4-5 cups water. I also put the spray bottle in the fridge for tonights use.   Overall, it was a success bc my scalp feels awesome; no itchies, no tightness, soft braids and no buildup.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about just washing 1x a week with this cold weather..
Once it heats back up, I'll go back to 2xs a week.

I'll test it out this week and see if my scalp agrees.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Dec 8, 2013)

So i've decided to relax today at 9 weeks post... I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2013)

SCarolinaGirl said:


> So i've decided to relax today at 9 weeks post... I'm very happy with the results.



Gorgeous!  Thnx for sharing  

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## jgirl3 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Current hair length*

Shoulder length, though I'm shorter towards the front unfortunately. I'm working on it. Never been this long in my life though, so that's good.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*

Happily relaxed.

*Goal Month*

Pssh December 2014. My hair is prone to throwing fits. 

*Current Reggie and styling choices*

-Wash once every 2 weeks (occasionally once a week IF I have time)
-Shampoo with Organix sulfate free brazilian keratin therapy
-Mild Protein for 15 minutes with NuNaat Brazilian Keratin Intensive Mask/Joico Kpak reconstruct combination
-DC with Aussie 3 minute miracle/Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque Mix for an hour with heat
-Apply Herbal Essences Herbal Essences LTR Leave-In Split End Protector for leave in and apply Chi silk infusion on top of it
-Detangle with wide toothed comb and sit under hooded dryer on low heat
-Flat iron using chase method 2x a month

I don't PS. Hate it. Breaks my hair off cuz I have to do a lot to get it to look good lol. I stick with low manipulation: pin curls at night for week 1, wrapping for week 2. Apply HE LTR when I need it to my ends. Seal with olive oil OR chi silk infusion as needed. That's about it. 

I try to keep it pretty simple.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*

Eh, what I've been doing has worked for me so far so I'll keep it the same now unless my hair starts acting up on me. I WILL start rollersetting my sides however so I can avoid flat ironing those sections. The rest of my hair handles it pretty well. I may incorporate vitamins and castor oil if I'm not lazy lol.

*Post a beginning picture*

don't know how to embed so I'll just post an attachment from my other thread


----------



## BrownGirlLawyer (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm new but this is year will be the year that my hair thrives.

*Current Length*: Should Length/Grazing APL
*Relaxed/Transitioning/Natural*: Relaxed and proud
*Goal Month*: December 2014
*Current Regiment and Styling Choices*: I plan on wearing my hair out for 2 days a week. Other than that I will be bunned up. Styles of choice are rollersets, twistouts, two pinned up flat twists, flexirods, curlformers, and twist-n-curl. Every other month I plan on going on a person Hide-Your- Hair challenge to see how long I can go without going crazy.


Weekly
Prepoo-with coconut and olive oil (more than 6-weeks post and I add conditioner to the length)
Shampoo- Mizani Milk Bath or Giovanni Deep Moisture 2X
Protein-Alternate b/w Light and Medium (AOGPB and Joico K-Pak)
DC-whatever I feel like using (every wash routine)
Rinse-ACV mix or Porosity Control

Daily
Moisturize and Seal 2X

Hard Protein-the week before and after a relaxer
Stretch- 12-16 weeks

What do you plan on changing: I plan to actually stick to a regimen and intake a gallon of water to keep my scalp hydrated.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 9, 2013)

BrownGirlLawyer said:


> I'm new but this is year will be the year that my hair thrives.
> 
> Current Length: Should Length/Grazing APL
> Relaxed/Transitioning/Natural: Relaxed and proud
> ...



Welcome!  I'm sure you will get excellent advice from the ladies on this board if you ever need it. It's a wonderful place to learn. Again welcome!

ETA- it seems like you have a good solid regi

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 9, 2013)

Double post

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm taking down my kinky twists next week after almost 3 months. I'll be 5 1/2 months post when I go for my touch up next week. I can't wait to wear my own hair again, although I may install twists again in January, depending on how I feel about my hair after my appointment. I'm still growing out my thin ends after an overprocessing earlier this year, but I've been dusting on schedule to slowly trim them away.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Ladies  I made a nice braid spray that really soothes my scalp and softened my hair. The recipe is a hit   I will use this every night  I LOVE this HHJ!!



Okay...hair is dry as a bone :/

I need to either add more oil to this braid spray or use a separate bottle for oil to seal in the moisture. 

When I used to get braids years ago, I sprayed Better Braids hair and scalp oil. Looked up the ingredients and it has mineral oil. I will just use my JBCO, coconut, safflower oil mix. Maybe add a little more coconut to make sure its thin enough to spay out freely. That should absorb nicely. This yarn drinks up everything I put on them h well:

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## susanzmorg (Dec 9, 2013)

This will be my starting pic for this challenge.  I think I'm now full shoulder length.  I'm going for full APL in 2014!


----------



## BrownGirlLawyer (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm not sure if I can claim APL or not... look at the pics and give me  your opinions? I want to know if I should shoot for only APL or go for  gold with BSL.


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 9, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow Please add me to the challenge

Current hair length: CBL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural

Goal Month: December 2014

New Reggie and styling choices: 
DC twice a week with hair steamer and do a protein treatment once month. 
Keep my hair stretched to avoid knots, these knots are horrible. 
Moisturize and seal daily.
I’ve been fully natural for about six months and still cannot style my hair  
Need to watch more youtube videos. Styling choices - buns, puffs,  twist/braidouts​
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?: 
​Stick with my new reggie, no more hair laziness. 

Post a beginning picture: Blow-dried, flat ironed and trimmed last Thursday, it didn't turn out as smooth as I wanted  But I'm happy I got rid of about an inch of split ends.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 9, 2013)

I thanked the post! I'll PM you
[*]Current hair length I consider this between SL and APL. Please lemme know what you think....
[*]transitioning to natural from texlaxed
[*]Goal Month Full APL May '14 and BSB Dec '14
[*]Current Reggie and styling choices buns under satin caps and beanies or wig. Reggie is wash 1x a week and daily m & s. Apply a moisturizer throughout hair when needed and wheat protein on ends

[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Follow my regi consistently, take my vits, exercise, take sulfur mix (sulfur and megatex in flaxseed oil)
[*]Post a beginning picture-attached

View attachment 236463



View attachment 236465



View attachment 236467



View attachment 236469



View attachment 236471



View attachment 236473


Sorry for my face! Very stressful night...
The bun pics are my bun ps 
The mirror pic is my goal. 
Crossing fingers


----------



## ShayyP (Dec 9, 2013)

Relaxed my hair tonight after a 9 week stretch. I usually relax after 12 weeks, but for some reason my new growth came in like a wildfire this time and it was actually too much for me to handle. I used ORS no lye relaxer, and I did a mid protein step for the first time. I DC'd with some Aubrey Organics then T-shirt dried for 15mins. I applied some vatika coconut oil and sealed with ORS incredibly rich oil moisturizing hair lotion and let it finish air drying. I now have it in a loose "bun" and tied down with my silk scarf


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2013)

BrownGirlLawyer said:


> I'm not sure if I can claim APL or not... look at the pics and give me  your opinions? I want to know if I should shoot for only APL or go for  gold with BSL.



Girl just keep going right!  Don't just shoot for only APL...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 10, 2013)

still.. still did not braid my hair over the weekend. i realized it was going to take longer than the time i had. i'll try again on saturday.. if not. i'm going to have to wait until the holiday break..

some of my ends look terrible, kind of.. i may do some dusting before i braid it up. 

cowashed last night. i'm in love with cowashing. i underestimated it for so long

eta: i'm so excited we have all these new heads of hair now: ) everyones hair looks really nice!! we'll all make our goals!


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 10, 2013)

Using Mane & Tail detangler as a moisturizer. My hair doesn't feel as moisturized as I like, and I feel I don't have many moisturizing spritz /:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Using Mane & Tail detangler as a moisturizer. My hair doesn't feel as moisturized as I like, and I feel I don't have many moisturizing spritz /:



Have you tried any other moisturizers? Check out the super star vendor thread for some vendors who have good products. Also in the vendor section there's threads on different vendors.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 10, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Have you tried any other moisturizers? Check out the super star vendor thread for some vendors who have good products. Also in the vendor section there's threads on different vendors.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks...someone told me to try one of Naturelle Grow's. I'm just nervous because I have sooo much products and not one of them is a good spritz. I don't want to keep stacking up on the items I end up never finishing. I have a big clear tote full of products, and it can't even fit them all. 

When I finish with Mane & Tail, Ima check out the vendors mentioned. I just wish I knew which product would be my ideal one.
Thanks btw!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Thanks...someone told me to try one of Naturelle Grow's. I'm just nervous because I have sooo much products and not one of them is a good spritz. I don't want to keep stacking up on the items I end up never finishing. I have a big clear tote full of products, and it can't even fit them all.
> 
> When I finish with Mane & Tail, Ima check out the vendors mentioned. I just wish I knew which product would be my ideal one.
> Thanks btw!!



Yeah I hear ya...what about mixing the products you have with like an oil and using them to detangle so they don't go to waste? At least you will be able to use them that way or maybe mix them with a shea butter and apply to your ends as a sealer if your hair likes butters.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 10, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yeah I hear ya...what about mixing the products you have with like an oil and using them to detangle so they don't go to waste? At least you will be able to use them that way or maybe mix them with a shea butter and apply to your ends as a sealer if your hair likes butters.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks! Good idea. Will do


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 10, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yeah I hear ya...what about mixing the products you have with like an oil and using them to detangle so they don't go to waste? At least you will be able to use them that way or maybe mix them with a shea butter and apply to your ends as a sealer if your hair likes butters.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


myhairgrowstoo

I mixed all my liquid spritzs I didn't like with my fave conditioner and some oils and it was heavenly!


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 10, 2013)

Any recommendations/reviews for silk-lined beanies? I need some protection from the cold. TIA


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 10, 2013)

My hothead thermal cap came in the mail!

Can wait to use it this weekend.


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 11, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> My hothead thermal cap came in the mail!
> 
> Can wait to use it this weekend.



Great! Let us know how good it is


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

[USER=349433 said:
			
		

> myhairgrowstoo[/USER];19356173]Thanks...someone told me to try one of Naturelle Grow's. I'm just nervous because I have sooo much products and not one of them is a good spritz. I don't want to keep stacking up on the items I end up never finishing. I have a big clear tote full of products, and it can't even fit them all.
> 
> When I finish with Mane & Tail, Ima check out the vendors mentioned. I just wish I knew which product would be my ideal one.
> Thanks btw!!



You should get rid of some of it on the Exchange Forum so you have space to try new things.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You should get rid of some of it on the Exchange Forum so you have space to try new things.



I dk why I didn't think of this...duh lol!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

SugarRush said:


> Any recommendations/reviews for silk-lined beanies? I need some protection from the cold. TIA



I need one of these too.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 11, 2013)

I think my hair is thickening up now. I want to get some highlights because I think my natural hair color is boring but I don't know if that's a wise decision right now.


----------



## Stormy (Dec 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow girrrrl I think that stinky Liquid Gold may be working! Six weeks ago before I did my twists I could blow dry my hair straight enough to style without flat ironing if I wanted. I started using the Liquid Gold 3 weeks ago. I started noticing fuzzies in the top and around the sides before I took my twists out. Well, I took them out on Sunday and after I shampooed, conditioned and all that, I tried to blow dry it straight and it DID NOT work this time. It is sooooo thick! I had to press the roots with a straightening comb and then flat iron it with several passes. I was too scared to turn the iron up to 400, but I was tempted. I think I've gained close to an inch too!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Stormy said:


> HairPleezeGrow girrrrl I think that stinky Liquid Gold may be working! Six weeks ago before I did my twists I could blow dry my hair straight enough to style without flat ironing if I wanted. I started using the Liquid Gold 3 weeks ago. I started noticing fuzzies in the top and around the sides before I took my twists out. Well, I took them out on Sunday and after I shampooed, conditioned and all that, I tried to blow dry it straight and it DID NOT work this time. It is sooooo thick! I had to press the roots with a straightening comb and then flat iron it with several passes. I was too scared to turn the iron up to 400, but I was tempted. I think I've gained close to an inch too!



That is gr8 news!  Girl I just can't get with that smell lol. It is out of this world over powering!  I use it on my girls bc they don't complain lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Stormy (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks and I know what you mean! That's one reason why when I finish this second 8 oz. bottle I don't think I'll order anymore. Now, I did notice that one day after I put it on my scalp I used some Karen's Body Beautiful cream to do some bantu knots. I noticed the smell of the cream masked the smell of the Liquid Gold.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Took my sew in down lol. Yeah I know...

I cowashed with KeraVada Kera 10 cowash. It didn't do much for me but I will use it to give it a fair shot. It didn't leave my hair feeling moisturized at all. I'm about to twist my hair up one side using QB amla heavy cream and entwine jelle styler. The other side I will use entwine butter creme hydrator and jelle styler.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Dec 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That is gr8 news!  Girl I just can't get with that smell lol. It is out of this world over powering!  *I use it on my girls bc they don't complain lol.*
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



 That is so wrong.
I too only use the raw haitian black castor oil on DD's hair. Mommy gets the good scented stuff.


----------



## Tatilove (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi all!!! 
I have nit dropped out of the challenge. I've just been experiencing some tehcnical difficulties, once that is take care of, I will come back... With pics hehehe

Have a nice one!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 11, 2013)

errrm...considering taking the rest of my twists out sooner than i wanted to.  i just feel the need for a good detangling session and fresh do' - will start work on it friday after work.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Took my sew in down lol. Yeah I know...
> 
> I cowashed with KeraVada Kera 10 cowash. It didn't do much for me but I will use it to give it a fair shot. It didn't leave my hair feeling moisturized at all. I'm about to twist my hair up one side using QB amla heavy cream and entwine jelle styler. The other side I will use entwine butter creme hydrator and jelle styler.
> 
> ...



My last ever sew in I took down after four days. I dont blame you lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay so did my twists earlier and here's my starting pic for this challenge. The first pic was taken November 12th and the 2nd one was today. 





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Dec 12, 2013)

My ends are really thanking me for applying a little extra butter last night. It was only 5 degrees when I left for class this morning  
Tomorrow will be a protein treatment with komaza or my last henna of the year, haven't decided yet.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 12, 2013)

veesweets said:


> My ends are really thanking me for applying a little extra butter last night. It was only 5 degrees when I left for class this morning
> Tomorrow will be a protein treatment with komaza or my last henna of the year, haven't decided yet.



How often do you henna?  Do you apply to the whole head every time? I used to apply it to the whole head and these last 2 times I did it I only applied to the roots. Also how do I get my grays to turn a dark brown instead of the golden color?  I mix my henna and indigo and apply after it set overnight.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 12, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How often do you henna?  Do you apply to the whole head every time? I used to apply it to the whole head and these last 2 times I did it I only applied to the roots. Also how do I get my grays to turn a dark brown instead of the golden color?  I mix my henna and indigo and apply after it set overnight.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Girl, Im goin' thru henna withdrawal over here with these braids  

The grays around my edges are showing but it still looks nice. I normally henna my whole head twice a month. Soon Im gonna take down the edges and henna/hibiscus then braid them back up a little smaller and closer together. I just have to find the time.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 12, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Girl, Im goin' thru henna withdrawal over here with these braids
> 
> The grays around my edges are showing but it still looks nice. I normally henna my whole head twice a month. Soon Im gonna take down the edges and henna/hibiscus then braid them back up a little smaller and closer together. I just have to find the time.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



What color does your grays turn?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Dec 12, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How often do you henna?  Do you apply to the whole head every time? I used to apply it to the whole head and these last 2 times I did it I only applied to the roots. Also how do I get my grays to turn a dark brown instead of the golden color?  I mix my henna and indigo and apply after it set overnight.



About every 4-6 weeks or so, I've always done whole head applications so that I can go a little longer between hard protein treatments. If it wasn't so time consuming I'd love to do it more often. 

Hmm, not sure about the gray coverage. I have read people say they get great coverage when they do a two step henna-indigo process. I can't remember exactly what color that produced.. Maybe a darker brown depending on how long you leave the indigo on? That's just a guess though. 
It also might depend on what brand of henna you use. To me the jamila was more red/coppery but the rajasthani I got from hennasooq was more dark auburn/brown. I've been using nupur-9 the last few times and I get very little color uptake from that one.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 12, 2013)

veesweets said:


> About every 4-6 weeks or so, I've always done whole head applications so that I can go a little longer between hard protein treatments. If it wasn't so time consuming I'd love to do it more often.
> 
> Hmm, not sure about the gray coverage. I have read people say they get great coverage when they do a two step henna-indigo process. I can't remember exactly what color that produced.. Maybe a darker brown depending on how long you leave the indigo on? That's just a guess though.
> It also might depend on what brand of henna you use. To me the jamila was more red/coppery but the rajasthani I got from hennasooq was more dark auburn/brown. I've been using nupur-9 the last few times and I get very little color uptake from that one.



Okay thanks I may hit up the henna thread for more advice!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2013)

PinkyPromise said:


> My last ever sew in I took down after four days. I dont blame you lol



I may breakdown and get a sew in Feb. I will do my best to keep it in For 6 weeks. I will get it around Valentine's day and take it out in the beginning of April.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 12, 2013)

Where are you ladies buying your henna from?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 12, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Where are you ladies buying your henna from?



I get mine from my local Indian store.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 12, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I get mine from my local Indian store.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks! I have a local Indian store near me, I will check it out.


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 12, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Thanks! I have a local Indian store near me, I will check it out.



Be careful and make sure you get body quality henna and a reputable brand.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 12, 2013)

Funmiloves said:


> Be careful and make sure you get body quality henna and a reputable brand.



The brand I get is Nupur. She could probably order it online from one of the henna stores if they don't carry quality henna there.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 12, 2013)

My hair is in braids for 10 wks... Doing monistat and jbco mix. Hoping it makes my SL hair grow an inch per month


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 12, 2013)

Just washed my hair in twists. Applying my sulfur mix to my scalp when my hair dries. Also took my vits today and applied hydrolyzed wheat protein to my texlaxed ends.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yesterday made 1 week since my last wash.

My scalp is a little itchy, but nothing too crazy.

This is my first time in almost a year gong 1 week.
I will be washing tonight and using my hothead thermal cap.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 13, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Yesterday made 1 week since my last wash.
> 
> My scalp is a little itchy, but nothing too crazy.
> 
> ...



I'm sure your scalp will thank you for it especially using the thermal cap!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 13, 2013)

SingBrina.. i plan to keep my braids in until February too... i think 10 wks is a good stretch of time


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 13, 2013)

Dyeing my hair black today with a semi-permanent dye. Never had any adverse effect while I was relaxed but this will be the first time since I BC'd. Hopefully it doesn't dry my hair out. Thought about henna/indigo but it seems messy, maybe the next time I color.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 13, 2013)

SugarRush said:


> Dyeing my hair black today with a semi-permanent dye. Never had any adverse effect while I was relaxed but this will be the first time since I BC'd. Hopefully it doesn't dry my hair out. Thought about henna/indigo but it seems messy, maybe the next time I color.



Hendigo isn't as messy as some make it out to be. It's always a smooth process for me.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hendigo isn't as messy as some make it out to be. It's always a smooth process for me.
> 
> I'll definitely look into it for my next color, it's just that in some of the YT videos some people seem to be doing a lot.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 13, 2013)

Forgot I was in this thread!


*Current hair length: Between NL & SL (almost SL)*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* : *Texlaxed*
*Goal Month: Dec 2014*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: Regular poo & DC once a week, Sulfate free wash once a week, oil scalp & massage once a week. *
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? PS all year long, continue to workout, drink more water, multivitamin, grow & retain, thinking about pre-pooing but I don't know what with what yet*
*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 13, 2013)

I put in mini twists until Christmas


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 13, 2013)

Washed my hair on Sunday and happy to see my curls came back. No heat damage and the trim definitely helped. 

The last few days my hair was straight I wore a ponytail:  





Or bun:









Back to twist outs and puffs!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok. Here is my starting pic. My girl EnExit said I could be there by summer and I believe her!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm only taking prenatal vitamins and folic acid.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 13, 2013)

So day b4 yesterday I took my sew in out and cowashed. I put my twists back in and used QB amla heavy cream a s a LI and twisted with entwine jelle styler on one half of my head and used entwine hydrator creme as a LI and jelle styler on the other half. I let my hair set for 2 days but I noticed when I put them in my hair felt sticky with both QB and Entwine LIs. I was hoping the sticking feeling would go away but it didn't at all!  :-/  maybe I used them wrong but I thought both products were meant to be LIs. The jelle styler didn't feel sticky.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What color does your grays turn?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Oh sorry I didn't see this sooner HPG 

My grays turn a coppery color but they blend nicely with the rest of my hair. One thing I noticed about henna is my edges lie down a lot better and much softer. I put my braids in at 9 weeks post and my edges were behaving really well. 

Ive been having big success with the nettle, basil,  lavender tea with horsetail, irish moss powders and more water added to make a braid spray. Its very moisturizing. I use it every night then follow with a few good sprays of safflower, coconut, jbco, EO mix. Im already seeing some NG.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 13, 2013)

mshoneyfly

Can you share any tea rinsing tips?

I want to start tea rinsing, but I'm not sure when to do it... like before DC or after??


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 13, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> mshoneyfly  Can you share any tea rinsing tips?  I want to start tea rinsing, but I'm not sure when to do it... like before DC or after??


 yaya24 Hey girl   I must say I enjoy using the spray bottle with these braids bc they absorb every drop but otherwise I rinse in the shower by pouring over my head and massaging.   I always do it after pooing or cowashing and before adding my DC. I let my hair sort of drip dry while finishing up in the shower, then get out and apply the DC  A few times, I rinsed on dry dirty hair, applied my DC, then cowashed out. I like this method too.  I LOVE this HHJ!!

ETA:  ive never rinsed as a final step but I think you should try both ways and see how your hair enjoys it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 13, 2013)

I finally put my curlformers in. I used 33 of the 40. I sprayed a little Infusium 23 LI and then applied DE stretching cream and DE gel to each section b4 applying the curlformers. I alternated with the pink and orange. Here's what my head looks like b4 and after applying. I will update the reveal tomorrow when I take them out...not looking forward to sleeping on these!









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I finally put my curlformers in. I used 33 of the 40. I sprayed a little Infusium 23 LI and then applied DE stretching cream and DE gel to each section b4 applying the curlformers. I alternated with the pink and orange. Here's what my head looks like b4 and after applying. I will update the reveal tomorrow when I take them out...not looking forward to sleeping on these!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Looking to buy some...which size did u get?


----------



## veesweets (Dec 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow can't wait to see the results. I was planning to try mine for Christmas


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Looking to buy some...which size did u get?



I got the extra long and wide...I know my hair isn't no where near it but I'm using them on my girls for Xmas.

ETA- also I got 4 packs of the 40 when Sally's had a sale. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

Double post


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

Ummm yeah didn't get much sleep last night. I have never slept this uncomfortably with a hair style in my life. I WILL NEVER SLEEP in these darn things again...EVER!!!

Anyway I just took them down but haven't seperated and styled them yet. Im going to see if they drop some b4 I do that. Also the DE left my hair silky and not a lot of hold like I thought. Next time I will use Ecostyler gel. And my ends on some of them didn't do too well. Its like instead of them going through smooth they were still trying to curl up in my normal curling pattern while inside the curlformer. Anyway this was a lot better than my traditional rollerset failure lol. Sorry for the blurry pics my son took. 









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I finally put my curlformers in. I used 33 of the 40. I sprayed a little Infusium 23 LI and then applied DE stretching cream and DE gel to each section b4 applying the curlformers. I alternated with the pink and orange. Here's what my head looks like b4 and after applying. I will update the reveal tomorrow when I take them out...not looking forward to sleeping on these!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Is it strange that I enjoy using only one color at a time?


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow your curls look great. Curl formers are made for us without the roller setting touch. O would leave the curls unstyled. It looks pretty.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 14, 2013)

Coming up on two months in my twists time to redo the front, back and sides at least.

I'm sure this will be another 3 week project


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ummm yeah didn't get much sleep last night. I have never slept this uncomfortably with a hair style in my life. I WILL NEVER SLEEP in these darn things again...EVER!!!
> 
> Anyway I just took them down but haven't seperated and styled them yet. Im going to see if they drop some b4 I do that. Also the DE left my hair silky and not a lot of hold like I thought. Next time I will use Ecostyler gel. And my ends on some of them didn't do too well. Its like instead of them going through smooth they were still trying to curl up in my normal curling pattern while inside the curlformer. Anyway this was a lot better than my traditional rollerset failure lol. Sorry for the blurry pics my son took.
> 
> ...



Your hair looks great!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> Is it strange that I enjoy using only one color at a time?



Lol not at all.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> HairPleezeGrow your curls look great. Curl formers are made for us without the roller setting touch. O would leave the curls unstyled. It looks pretty.



Thanks!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

IslandMummy said:


> Coming up on two months in my twists time to redo the front, back and sides at least.
> 
> I'm sure this will be another 3 week project



How long do you normally leave them in?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

IslandMummy said:


> Your hair looks great!!



Thank you!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 14, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> HairPleezeGrow your curls look great. Curl formers are made for us without the roller setting touch. O would leave the curls unstyled. It looks pretty.



If that's the case then I need to stock up because me and rollersetting equals disaster!  Lol!

HairPleezeGrow your hair is soo shiny and  great job!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm going to have to take a day off to keep up with this thread


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> If that's the case then I need to stock up because me and rollersetting equals disaster!  Lol!
> 
> HairPleezeGrow your hair is soo shiny and  great job!



Thank you!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to have to take a day off to keep up with this thread



Lol...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 14, 2013)

i think i mentioned that all of my twists are out. 

i dry detangled over 2 days with the help of spectrum brand shortening.  on the 2nd day, i bought a new detangling comb by tool structure (tortoise shower detangler).  i like.  will run the comb through each section about a couple more times in the shower before i get ready to rinse my dc.  will wash and do all that a little bit later.  

as far as a style goes...i'll just keep it in some twists that i'll pin up.  ive been hiding my hair under scarves (which i have been baggying/ghe'ing under) and will continue to do so for a while...but will keep my hair twisted underneath.  

a little protection from the winter elements.  some extra moisture.  a little less manipulation.  will still be doing my regular wash schedule.  

am still thinking about trying some twists with extensions.  watching tons of videos on how to do it.  ive never installed any kind of extensions....sooooo...yeah.  if i do them, they wont be super long like a lot of people get them.  i'm not interested in drawing too much attention to them lol.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 14, 2013)

I thought I would make bsl by yr end. .....but I guess not :-(  well I KNOW I will get there next yr as long as I stay on track with the stuff I'm doing now.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 14, 2013)

My deep conditioning session last night with the HotHead Thermal Conditioning cap was nice.

I warmed it up in the microwave for 3 minutes (in 1 minute increments).. and it gave me 25-28 minutes of heat. I then took it off and warmed it up for another 3 minutes and used it again for ~30 more minutes.

I really like the fact that I can run around and handle things around the house while DC at the same time. 

I give the cap a 4/5 stars because I had to take it off and re-heat it. According to the directions, 2 minutes in the microwave should equal to 45 minutes of heat. That is just not true.

I am excited and look forward to using it again next week.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How long do you normally leave them in?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I'll probably stay in twists all of next year to get over the hump. I haven't worn them in years now but I love longer test extensions


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 15, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> i am still thinking about trying some twists with extensions.  watching tons of videos on how to do it.  ive never installed any kind of extensions....sooooo...yeah.  if i do them, they wont be super long like a lot of people get them.  i'm not interested in drawing too much attention to them lol.



Do it that's exactly how I learned and my only problem now is parting straight but if you have enough twists you won't even notice crooked parts.

I saved myself three hundred dollars by learning to do it myself


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 15, 2013)

hey ladies!  just checking in.  i need to focus on my edges.  postpartum shedding took them away, and now they are filling back in, but just so much shorter than the rest of my hair. i would like to wear a high bun for my birthday in April, so i need them to fill in a bit more.  i hope the front of my hair hits APL by April too, but that is wishful thinking.  that's two inches. i would pretty much have to retain everything.  but that would help a lot with the style i want.  if i could hide my hair for the next couple of months, that would be cool!

i workout now, so i look busted most of the time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 15, 2013)

i figured out what i want to do for my hair in Feb! i am going to get a sew-in, but it is going to be short. i am going to get it the week of valentine's day and keep it in for 6 weeks, so i can have a break before getting my relaxer for my bday!  i am going to do it.  i probably should make an appt now, but i guess i would have to put a deposit down. i don't want to go too expensive with the hair because it is going to be seriously chopped, screwed, and i won't be reusing it.  i know two people that can really hook me up, but one of them is not very gentle.  i would be scared about her braiding too tight.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 15, 2013)

ajargon02 said:


> I thought I would make bsl by yr end. .....but I guess not :-(  well I KNOW I will get there next yr as long as I stay on track with the stuff I'm doing now.



I put on my lc shirt to see how far from bsl I am. Just 1 inch in the back. that encourages me :-D  now I just need to retain as much as possible.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 15, 2013)

ajargon02 said:


> I put on my lc shirt to see how far from bsl I am. Just 1 inch in the back. that encourages me :-D  now I just need to retain as much as possible.



Sorry wasn't able to attach my photo.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2013)

ajargon02 said:


> Sorry wasn't able to attach my photo.



Really nice!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 15, 2013)

decided to wait until around christmas to braid my hair and keep it up until spring break.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 15, 2013)

Took out all the braids around my edges last night. Not gonna henna cuz thats too much labor 

Gonna poo with neem-tulsi bar in the shower then braiding back up. The hair feels strong from my tea spray. When I take them out for good, think Im gonna try tea as a final rinse instead of applying under conditioner. Looks like I got one nice fat curl of NG where each braid was attached and its only been 2 weeks.  Its really easy to massage with braids too. Ive been doing it every night last week 

What should I use as a conditioner??

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Took out all the braids around my edges last night. Not gonna henna cuz thats too much labor
> 
> Gonna poo with neem-tulsi bar in the shower then braiding back up. The hair feels strong from my tea spray. When I take them out for good, think Im gonna try tea as a final rinse instead of applying under conditioner. Looks like I got one nice fat curl of NG where each braid was attached and its only been 2 weeks.  Its really easy to massage with braids too. Ive been doing it every night last week
> 
> ...



As a rinse out or LI?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2013)

Soooo my set did not last but a day. I cowashed my hair and back in twists for a twistout. I knew it wasn't going to last though bc I didnt have a product with hold. Next time I will use Ecostyler gel.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 15, 2013)

I haven't checked in for a while.  Hi!  

I will be washing my hair this evening and adding some JBCO to my scalp and then GHE until bed.

I'm looking forward to taking my starting pic and getting my hair trimmed at the end of the month.  The nape and sides are actually CBL when I pull it, and my hair in the front comes to my chin.  I can't wait to see it blown out.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 15, 2013)

I had a setback!!!!!!!!!!

No more 1x a week washing.
I think my hair has moisture overload.

I have a section near my nape that is 1 inch long (broke all the way to the line of demarcation).

What a way to end the year. 

Anyway.... Mission regain is official.
I did a 2 inch trim last night to try and camouflage the sparseness.

Yipeeee.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I had a setback!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No more 1x a week washing.
> I think my hair has moisture overload.
> ...



Sorry for your set back. Do you use protein in your regi as well?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow 

Thanks girly!

My leave ins have protein in them, and I always mix a spoon of protein into my DC. I use protein, but apparently not enough.

I can honestly say that I have not done a full blown protein DC in months.

My hair was doing soo well, without it and I only did them post TU (used a protein conditioner while in the shower).

Won't cry over spilled milk. I was thinking about transitioning again.. but I have time to think about it. My next TU is not supposed to be until February. 

Its sooo frustrating. Thankfully, I don't wear my hair "down" so its not noticeable.. but I see it.. I feel it.. and its such a sad situation. 

I felt like I lost quite a bit of hair during my Friday night wash, but I thought it was all shed hairs in combination with me not washing for a full week.

This morning while parting my hair and oiling my scalp, I got an unexpected surprise.


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 15, 2013)

^^^
Aww, that sucks yaya24 :-( you'll bounce back from this set back in no time.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 15, 2013)

I am so in this challenge!!!  I've never set a goal for my hair but I think I need something to shoot for.  My goal is to make full APL by June and then on to BSL by year end. Im all over my water/ workout/nutrition game which should help. I'm posting my starting pics now, I'll post the regimen later. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 15, 2013)

Funmiloves Thanks girl!
I am looking forward to the comeback.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 15, 2013)

Sitting with this henna gloss in my head debating if I should let it sit overnight or wash it out now... probably overnight. It feels good on my scalp tho.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 16, 2013)

lol...im tryna milk time for all its worth before i post start pics.  not that i will have much more growth between now and the end of the month, but you never know...riiiight?  LOL. when i do, i will take photos from the right side of nape, the front and probably the right side.  im really just thinking out loud...dont mind me.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 16, 2013)

So I realize that as my transition to fully natural continues, how much shrinkage I encounter. My hair is experiencing ssk galore...I've decided I might be able to combat these problems by keeping my hair stretched. 
Are Caruso rollers safe enough to be used 2x a month?


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm taking my sew in down tonight... I think I'm almost at 3 weeks! That's long enough! I'll probably relax towards the end if this week! I finally have everything I need to relax!


----------



## bronxchick (Dec 16, 2013)

You aren't the only one waiting for the last minute to post pics/stats. Lol




youwillrise said:


> lol...im tryna milk time for all its worth before i post start pics.  not that i will have much more growth between now and the end of the month, but you never know...riiiight?  LOL. when i do, i will take photos from the right side of nape, the front and probably the right side.  im really just thinking out loud...dont mind me.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 16, 2013)

I need to remember to put my hair into braids immediately after I wash it. Otherwise it becomes a tangled mess and the detangling process costs me lots of hair


----------



## londonfog (Dec 17, 2013)

My ends felt extra dry despite my M/Sing  every night. I normally use Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango butter moisturizer & seal with my oil mix but not staying moisturized. So tonight I moisturized with S Curl & sealed with my Shea butter mix that I made & put my hair up for the night in two buns to the sides. I think I'll be doing a moisturizing DC tomorrow. Can't be letting my ends fall off when this is the furthest that I've gotten my hair to grow in 4 years!!!


----------



## veesweets (Dec 17, 2013)

Just installed my curlformers. Took me exactly an hour to do 46. It was surprisingly really easy. 
My plan is to use the curlformers to stretch my hair tonight, then braid for a stretched braid out. Hope it works!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 17, 2013)

think I'll cowash tonight...


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 17, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so did my twists earlier and here's my starting pic for this challenge. The first pic was taken November 12th and the 2nd one was today.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



**insert eyeroll**
Your hair is definitely longer than mine!


----------



## snoop (Dec 18, 2013)

londonfog said:


> My ends felt extra dry despite my M/Sing every night. I normally use Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango butter moisturizer & seal with my oil mix but not staying moisturized. So tonight I moisturized with S Curl & sealed with my Shea butter mix that I made & put my hair up for the night in two buns to the sides. I think I'll be doing a moisturizing DC tomorrow. Can't be letting my ends fall off when this is the furthest that I've gotten my hair to grow in 4 years!!!


 
You could always trying baggying under your winter hat.  That might help.  I got the idea from Napptural85.  I did it last winter and am doing it this winter.  My ends feel a lot better because of it.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 18, 2013)

I started to do my inversions for December. Today is my third day. Second week of my mini twists and I can feel new growth


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 18, 2013)

I plan on washing and DCing tonight.

I'll skip the protein this time since I used protein on Sunday.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 18, 2013)

Love the curlformer results. Hair got super straight and silky. Whenever I decide to flat iron I'm going to do this instead of blowdrying. Just finished part 2 and braided with BASK palm tapioca


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 18, 2013)

My ends look great since I did that last trim.  Lets see if I can keep them that way.

JBCO is too thick to use on my wet hair.  It makes it sticky and hard to comb.

Trying to decide if I'm going to flat iron or do a curlformer set for a Xmas party on Friday.

Trying to use up all these damn products.

Can't wait for my henna to arrive!

Can't wait to be APL (lol).

Just randomness again... same ole...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 18, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Love the curlformer results. Hair got super straight and silky. Whenever I decide to flat iron I'm going to do this instead of blowdrying. Just finished part 2 and braided with BASK palm tapioca



They look gr8! Your hair is so thick and looks so soft and shinny.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 18, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> My ends look great since I did that last trim.  Lets see if I can keep them that way.
> 
> JBCO is too thick to use on my wet hair.  It makes it sticky and hard to comb.
> 
> ...



Whatever you decide to do make sure you post a pic or it never happened lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow  Will do!!


----------



## veesweets (Dec 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> They look gr8! Your hair is so thick and looks so soft and shinny.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF




Aw Thank you!


----------



## BlaqKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

i went back to the CG method which has helped tremendously with my moisture issues and my curl pattern is coming back. 

i did a small trim last night since i introduced a comb into my regimen and it was actually like, shredding my ends so i'm back to strictly fingercombing/detangling. 

Hoping I can make it to BSL this year. :< Feeling discouraged.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 18, 2013)

snoop said:


> You could always trying baggying under your winter hat.  That might help.  I got the idea from Napptural85.  I did it last winter and am doing it this winter.  My ends feel a lot better because of it.



So do you just put like a conditioner cap on top of your own hair under your winter hat?


----------



## snoop (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes.  I just make sure it's all tucked in.  My hat is satin lined, but I find that that alone isn't enough.


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm going to try to make my own Kurly Klips as a protective style now that I'm taking down my kinky twists for good on Friday. 

I'be been on the fence about getting them redone but my scalp gets so itchy after 4-5 weeks, even with washing, and it's so expensive to get them redone so often . Kurly Klips are $160 for 5 pieces of the 12" and natural hair clip in extensions are pretty hard to find . I saw in another thread they're cheaper to make yourself, so I spent $50 on the hair, thread, and clips today. The girl at the BSS even said they could make the wefts into clip ins for me, but I won't have time to go back to pick them up before I take my twists down, so I'm going to try myself.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 18, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I'm going to try to make my own Kurly Klips as a protective style now that I'm taking down my kinky twists for good on Friday.
> 
> I'be been on the fence about getting them redone but my scalp gets so itchy after 4-5 weeks, even with washing, and it's so expensive to get them redone so often . Kurly Klips are $160 for 5 pieces of the 12" and natural hair clip in extensions are pretty hard to find . I saw in another thread they're cheaper to make yourself, so I spent $50 on the hair, thread, and clips today. The girl at the BSS even said they could make the wefts into clip ins for me, but I won't have time to go back to pick them up before I take my twists down, so I'm going to try myself.



Oooh can't wait to see how they come out! What hair did you get?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 19, 2013)

I think I'm going to transition..................

A G A I N


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 19, 2013)

So I legit got about a half an inch or so of new growth in one week. I put my mini twists in last week and had to re twist this morning because of all the new growth. Mini twists for the win this winter! My hair loves them 









They're hanging over my eyebrows now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

PinkyPromise said:


> So I legit got about a half an inch or so of new growth in one week. I put my mini twists in last week and had to re twist this morning because of all the new growth. Mini twists for the win this winter! My hair loves them
> 
> They're hanging over my eyebrows now.



That's wonderful!  Are you doing anything different?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 19, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's wonderful!  Are you doing anything different?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Not really, just the mini twists. I'm doing my inversion for December though so that's probably helping.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

I first washed with NJoy mud cowash. So I ended up dcing my hair tonight with a mixture of HQ slip and SM anti breakage mask. I cowshed with SDDH. Then I applied Elasta QP thermal protection and PM super skinny to my hair. I'm sitting here with curlformers in to stretch my hair so I can str8en in the morning.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

I took my hair down. It only took 2.5 hours to fully dry...my hair is so soft and I didn't add anything else to my hair but the thermal protection and serum during the cf process. I'm debating on if I'm going to str8en or not. I'm liking these cf more and more. This time I used 39. (One of them had a rip in it) I tried to get good pics but this is what I came up with.



View attachment 238045

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm still in this sew-in and I don't feel like taking it down.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 20, 2013)

Flat Twists or 2 stands are my go to styles...sticking to what I know for awhile because setback is what I get when I venture off. #kiss


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2013)

washing my hair today.  i will do an oil treatment and i am using a sulfate shampoo or i might just clarify.  going to dc under the dryer.  i don't think i will be styling my hair until christmas eve.  so, it will just be in my jacked up little bun.


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow and veesweets your cf sets look great . I've been thinking of buying the knockoff from amazon for a long time now. Its been sitting in the cart for over two months now lol. 

Washed my hair with Trader Joe's TT shampoo last night and steamed with  Hairveda Sitrinillah for 30 minutes, then I detangled with Aussie Moist under the shower. My hair was so soft and felt very moisturized . Why did I stopped using my steamer? From now on I'm back to steaming weekly. 

I towel dried, sprayed Aphogee keratin & green tea and applied cantu leave in. Braided my hair using Qhemet BRBC and I sealed with my olive/avocado oil mix. I'll either wear a braid out or a textured high bun when I take the braids out later today.  

I've realized that finger detangling on wash day doesn't work for me , too time consuming. I loose less hair by using a conditioner with slip under running water with my HS jumbo rake comb. I lightly finger detangled throughout the week during m&s, I'll be sticking to this for now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

Awe thanks SugarRush...
I'm going to have to look into that spray bc I see a lot of you ladies use it. Please post a pic of your style that you choose...I can't get enough of hair porn lol!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 20, 2013)

I tried AOGPB for the first time last wash day and my breakage has definitely improved these last few days. I'm not sure if it's safe to use this weekly though. I'm going to try a moisturizing conditioner by the brand next. I'm ready for the new year so I can get serious about my hair. Hoping to make full APL by May and BSL by December!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 20, 2013)

I think I will be able to make APL by early spring 2014.


----------



## ronie (Dec 20, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I think I will be able to make APL by early spring 2014.



Rozlewis your ends look so nice. I love the shine of your hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 20, 2013)

ronie said:


> Rozlewis your ends look so nice. I love the shine of your hair.



ronie, thanks!!


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oooh can't wait to see how they come out! What hair did you get?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I bought Indian Jazz which looks really cute and looks like the Kurly Klips My Spirals hair, but I might still save up for the Kurly Klips My Afro hair so I can wear my hair without having to do a twist out to blend it. 

http://www.superbeautydepot.com/Mod...-Hair-Weaving-Indian-Jaz-p/modelininjazz8.htm

It's also taken me wayyy longer than I thought to sew on the wig clips. I should have just let the woman at the store do it for me


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 20, 2013)

Sally's has a sale on Gold N Hot Full Hood dryers for the counter. I got one today for 40 bucks. This is good. I'm about to see a real improvement with my hair because I can condition deeper. My twist outs will also come out better.


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 20, 2013)

Won't be giving any updates really until my braids are out. But I'm just doing MN with JBCO and GHE here and there along with 10,000mcg Biotion and other vitamins. Really hoping the ten weeks in braids will give me at least two inches


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I think I will be able to make APL by early spring 2014.


  Your hair looks gr8! You definitely will make APL soon.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I bought Indian Jazz which looks really cute and looks like the Kurly Klips My Spirals hair, but I might still save up for the Kurly Klips My Afro hair so I can wear my hair without having to do a twist out to blend it.  http://www.superbeautydepot.com/Model-Model-Indian-Human-Hair-Weaving-Indian-Jaz-p/modelininjazz8.htm  It's also taken me wayyy longer than I thought to sew on the wig clips. I should have just let the woman at the store do it for me



Was she doing it for free? I would have let her do it too lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's my end result... I ended up flat ironing and making a bun...ignore the smile less face I hate taking pics lol









Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## londonfog (Dec 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my end result... I ended up flat ironing and making a bun...ignore the smile less face I hate taking pics lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Beautiful honey!! Can't wait til my bun stays all in one so I can rock it with some huge earrings & lip gloss lol!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Beautiful honey!! Can't wait til my bun stays all in one so I can rock it with some huge earrings & lip gloss lol!!



Thanks! I can't wait until I don't have to use a donut...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 20, 2013)

You're bun looks great!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

IslandMummy said:


> You're bun looks great!



Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 20, 2013)

stopping in becz im super excited. i did a one piece length check  (my hair is pretty even so i trust this piece to be a pretty good representation) and i literally have 2.75 inches (per ruler) to APL and 3 inches to BSL... dude. i could totally be at least grazing BSL by the end of 2014. AWESOME!.. actually, based on these pics here, most of us will be grazing BSL if not there! Woo Hoo! and its still December!

my goal is APL by June/July because i have an event i have to go to and i do not want to have my same old look. I'm also going to have to straighten most likely. I'm scared to get it done professionally (i dont trust anyone anymore with my baby/hair) even though I need a professional blow out. the blow out is most important part of straightening for me. after that, i can pretty easily flat iron and be done. i dont want or need a press and a flat iron both like i used to think... i may know someone who can do it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> stopping in becz im super excited. i did a one piece length check  (my hair is pretty even so i trust this piece to be a pretty good representation) and i literally have 2.75 inches (per ruler) to APL and 3 inches to BSL... dude. i could totally be at least grazing BSL by the end of 2014. AWESOME!.. actually, based on these pics here, most of us will be grazing BSL if not there! Woo Hoo! and its still December!  my goal is APL by June/July because i have an event i have to go to and i do not want to have my same old look. I'm also going to have to straighten most likely. I'm scared to get it done professionally (i dont trust anyone anymore with my baby/hair) even though I need a professional blow out. the blow out is most important part of straightening for me. after that, i can pretty easily flat iron and be done. i dont want or need a press and a flat iron both like i used to think... i may know someone who can do it.



That's really gr8 news! You will make it by June/July for sure and hope you get the style you want when that time comes and knock em out the park girl...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## theRaven (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you for this challenge OP. I am joining because I want my hair to reach BSL by September for my 21st bithrday. I will hopefully have full blunt ends between APL and BSL by June for my dear friend's wedding!

Current hair length: *APL*
Hair: *Natural*
Goal Month:* Full blunt ends at APL by June, BSL by September*
Current Reggie and styling choices: *Wearing my hair fully curly*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? 
I will properly treat my curls to coconut oil for sealing at least twice a week. Also detangle ONLY in the shower with proper prepooing or caked on conditioner. I will also soak my hair in coconut oil every other night before cowashing or regular washing.
Post a beginning picture:


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 21, 2013)

[*]Current hair length
SL, barely.

[*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Naural

[*]Goal Month
Not going to push it, so December 2014

[*]Current Reggie and styling choices
Keeping it simple. Washing, DCing, and hiding.

[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
Getting back on my game, just with natural hair this go round.

[*]Post a beginning picture


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 21, 2013)

BlaqKitty said:


> i went back to the CG method which has helped tremendously with my moisture issues and my curl pattern is coming back.
> 
> i did a small trim last night since i introduced a comb into my regimen and it was actually like, shredding my ends so i'm back to strictly fingercombing/detangling.
> 
> Hoping I can make it to BSL this year. :< Feeling discouraged.



Are you following the method in the book or doing a modified version? What products are you using?


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 21, 2013)

I would like to join t his challenge:

1. Current hair length - *grazing APL*

2. Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - *relaxed*

3. Goal Month - *May 2014*

4. Current Reggie and styling choices - *Wash 1 x per week, co-wash 1 x per week, DC 2 times per week, Henna 1 x per month, M&S daily, Alternate between protein and moisture *

5. What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? - *Remain consistent, low maintenance styles*

Post a beginning picture


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 21, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> I tried AOGPB for the first time last wash day and my breakage has definitely improved these last few days. I'm not sure if it's safe to use this weekly though. I'm going to try a moisturizing conditioner by the brand next. I'm ready for the new year so I can get serious about my hair. Hoping to make full APL by May and BSL by December!



GPB and HSR are my favorite AO conditioners. I used it weekly when I experienced breakage. It's a mild/light protein.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 21, 2013)

Double post


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 22, 2013)

Installed mini twists and set into bantu knots. Hopefully this will keep until the end of the year.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 22, 2013)

myfaithrising said:


> Installed mini twists and set into bantu knots. Hopefully this will keep until the end of the year.



Pic plz...


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 22, 2013)

First challenge! So excised to goin you fabulous informative super supporting ladies. I was apl back in '08, but ditching my hairstylist and neglecting caring for my hair left me with sl since .last relaxer in April '12, BC June '13. Still figuring what works and what don't. Here goes


1. Current hair length - SL
2. My hair is natural 4a/4b
3. Goal month - June
4. Current Reggie & style choice -weekly wash and dc, M/s every other day, bun mostly and wngs
5. What do you plan on changing (if any to make apl/bsl -Being gentle styling my hair, taking multi vitamins
6. Post beginning pic


----------



## Sanity (Dec 24, 2013)

So I've taken down one of my box braids after A month and measured my new growth which puts me at 2' and my overall length is now between 8-11' (graduated Bob) 1 more week before I take down my braids. I need to start thinking about another PS now before I relapse with CC. I'm currently 15wks post relaxer transitioning

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 24, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> washing my hair today.  i will do an oil treatment and i am using a sulfate shampoo or i might just clarify.  going to dc under the dryer.  i don't think i will be styling my hair until christmas eve.  so, it will just be in my jacked up little bun.



Trying to decide if I should relax my hair today or just straighten it. I think I will just straighten it and stretch it out until Feb. That's going to put me between 11-13 weeks. I just gotta really work on keeping my newgrowth moisturized. Think I am going to do a protein treatment on my strands.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

Sanity said:


> So I've taken down one of my box braids after A month and measured my new growth which puts me at 2' and my overall length is now between 8-11' (graduated Bob) 1 more week before I take down my braids. I need to start thinking about another PS now before I relapse with CC. I'm currently 15wks post relaxer transitioning
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!



Happy Dance!  Happy Dance!  Happy Dance!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 24, 2013)

I really want to learn how to roller set my hair....random


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 24, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> Pic plz...















So here are a few pics,  the first should be the bantu knots that I sleep in and the others are after I take them down in the morning. So far so good,  and Ill try to keep them in until the new year.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 24, 2013)

Joining!!!! 


[*]Current hair length: SL

[*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed

[*]Goal Month: July 2014 (B-Day Month)

[*]Current Reggie and styling choices:Wash once a week, dc once a week, keep my hair moisturized under sew in.

[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?:nothing. Just very little manipulation to my hair this year.

[*]Post a beginning picture









If I didn't have boob/back fat sagging I probably would know where my arm pit is.. LOL I am working on it. But I'm close bc when I measure in front,  it's pretty close to my arm crease.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 24, 2013)

Aghhh my hair is dry, dry, dry! Im also experiencing some breakage. The only thing I did different for yesterday's wash day was use that stupid silicone rinse out conditioner. I was going to flat iron this morning but now I have to start all over  I'll just do a twist out smh


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 24, 2013)

myfaithrising, those are very cute. I'm going to copy this for my style next week. Do you moisturize nightly before knotting?


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 24, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> myfaithrising, those are very cute. I'm going to copy this for my style next week. Do you moisturize nightly before knotting?



I usually moisturize every other day because for some reason my twists stay moisturized longer than my loose hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

myfaithrising said:


> So here are a few pics,  the first should be the bantu knots that I sleep in and the others are after I take them down in the morning. So far so good,  and Ill try to keep them in until the new year.



Your BKO is so nice!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

I couldn't help myself and did my baby's hair using the curlformers. I wanted to see how they would look and it came out beautifully. I haven't seperated them or anything. I used Soultanicals Muru and then applied BASK 7 fold butter and JR Nurish and Shine. I used 103 rollers and let her sit under the dryer on medium heat for 25 minutes and then hair dried for 2 hours after that. I left 2 rollers in bc they weren't dry yet.



View attachment 238699



View attachment 238701



View attachment 238703



View attachment 238705


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

It came out beautiful!


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 24, 2013)

I've taken down my weave, that hair lasted just a month. I think I'll do another self install weave for the new year. 

I took it off yesterday and the cornrows are still in, I hid it under a head wrap for today.  Will repeat the head wrap for Christmas day.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your BKO is so nice!



Thank you!!


----------



## ronie (Dec 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I couldn't help myself and did my baby's hair using the curlformers. I wanted to see how they would look and it came out beautifully. I haven't seperated them or anything. I used Soultanicals Muru and then applied BASK 7 fold butter and JR Nurish and Shine. I used 103 rollers and let her sit under the dryer on medium heat for 25 minutes and then hair dried for 2 hours after that. I left 2 rollers in bc they weren't dry yet.


Beautiful head of hair. She should be a hair model. Great job mom.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I couldn't help myself and did my baby's hair using the curlformers. I wanted to see how they would look and it came out beautifully. I haven't seperated them or anything. I used Soultanicals Muru and then applied BASK 7 fold butter and JR Nurish and Shine. I used 103 rollers and let her sit under the dryer on medium heat for 25 minutes and then hair dried for 2 hours after that. I left 2 rollers in bc they weren't dry yet.



Love it!!! I


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2013)

oke:Your baby's hair came out sooo pretty. HairPleezeGrow Now why aren't you in the children's challenge? oke:


----------



## kandigyrl (Dec 24, 2013)

Went to my stylist on Friday to get a flat iron for my length check. I went from grazing BSL to SL (it was needed due to ssk and split ends) I have 2 inches until my longest layer reaches APL (6 on the shirt). Signature photo is my current length. Not sure why the picture came out sideways.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

ronie said:


> Beautiful head of hair. She should be a hair model. Great job mom.



Thank you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

myfaithrising said:


> Love it!!! I



Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> oke:Your baby's hair came out sooo pretty. HairPleezeGrow Now why aren't you in the children's challenge? oke:



Thank you...what's that?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

kandigyrl said:


> Went to my stylist on Friday to get a flat iron for my length check. I went from grazing BSL to SL (it was needed due to ssk and split ends) I have 2 inches until my longest layer reaches APL (6 on the shirt). Signature photo is my current length. Not sure why the picture came out sideways.



I don't see any pics... :-(


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2013)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=664961
HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=664961
> HairPleezeGrow



Thank you!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I couldn't help myself and did my baby's hair using the curlformers. I wanted to see how they would look and it came out beautifully. I haven't seperated them or anything. I used Soultanicals Muru and then applied BASK 7 fold butter and JR Nurish and Shine. I used 103 rollers and let her sit under the dryer on medium heat for 25 minutes and then hair dried for 2 hours after that. I left 2 rollers in bc they weren't dry yet.



Too cute! How old is she?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> Too cute! How old is she?



Thanks...she will be 6 on Saturday


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Dec 25, 2013)

I think I'll do my official length check later today. I don't plan to relax until the end of January so I'll just blow dry and flat iron. 

I washed yesterday and put in my deep conditioner. I've been so busy I haven't rinsed yet. Not a good start for minimizing the hair laziness. Lol.


----------



## snoop (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm going to submit my starting photo.  I'm going to give myself until June to reach APL and then December to reach BSL.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's my starting photo ( failed flat iron attempt )  

 

Reggie (as of starting this challenge)   

DC once a week with natural oils . Once a month DC with protein   

Wig or braids until summer ( haven't decided which) DH prefers braids - I might indulge him . If braids then co wash once a week.    DC with oils once a week. Protein DC once a month.    

Since I'm a slow grower ( it's taken 3 years to get to this stage) I'm anticipating I won't make it to apl in 2014 but I think I'll get close.  

I'm natural with 4b/4c texture. Very dry and brittle crown some areas are just 2-3 inches in length.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 26, 2013)

I need some curlformers in my life!
HairPleezeGrow your daughters hair came out soooo nice!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I need some curlformers in my life!
> HairPleezeGrow your daughters hair came out soooo nice!!



Thank you!


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok. Here I go finally! I started straightening my hair then realized I don't feel like having straight hair right now. My join photo is just a third of my hair that was flat ironed. 

Current hair length- end of neck length, start of shoulder length
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning- texlaxed
Goal Month-October for APL
Current Reggie and styling choices- wash and go almost daily. I've been practicing my first u-part wig for when I need some variety. 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?- Consistency!!!! Wash and deep condition every Sunday. M&S every night.

Photo in next post...


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Dec 26, 2013)

*start*



10char


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 26, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I need some curlformers in my life!
> HairPleezeGrow your daughters hair came out soooo nice!!



Just ordered the knockoffs on eBay....50 pcs for $28...I usually only get brand name but I can't fathom paying $65 for hair rollers


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 26, 2013)

I did a check today and realized I'm closer to APL than I thought, hopefully I can make full APL by end of April.


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 26, 2013)

[*]Current hair length
Between sl and apl

[*]Texlaxed

[*]Goal Month
Apl by June

[*]Current Reggie and styling choices
Rollerset twice a week

[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
Nope keeping it simple by rollersetting twice a week.

[*]Post a beginning picture


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2013)

brownb83 said:


> [*]Current hair length Between sl and apl  [*]Texlaxed  [*]Goal Month Apl by June  [*]Current Reggie and styling choices Rollerset twice a week  [*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Nope keeping it simple by rollersetting twice a week.  [*]Post a beginning picture



Your hair is thick and lovely!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2013)

SugarRush said:


> I did a check today and realized I'm closer to APL than I thought, hopefully I can make full APL by end of April.



Yes you are very close...  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your hair is thick and lovely!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thank you!


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes you are very close...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 27, 2013)

SugarRush said:


> I did a check today and realized I'm closer to APL than I thought, hopefully I can make full APL by end of April.



Definitely close, you'll make full APL in no time!!


----------



## BlaqKitty (Dec 27, 2013)

Do any of you ladies have layers?


----------



## CharlieEcho (Dec 27, 2013)

BlaqKitty said:


> Do any of you ladies have layers?


Yes, quite a few. I cut the back layers to catch up with the crown and sides. I have low density so I really need to eliminate layers to give me the appearance of thickness.


----------



## BlaqKitty (Dec 27, 2013)

CharlieEcho said:


> Yes, quite a few. I cut the back layers to catch up with the crown and sides. I have low density so I really need to eliminate layers to give me the appearance of thickness.



My crown grows at a glacial pace it's also the kinkiest coarsest part of my hair, like super super thick strands like a copper wire. I'm not going to cut them to catch up but it's pretty annoying and i'm wonder if ill be able to even consider myself bsl with my natural layers.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Dec 27, 2013)

Current hair length - a little longer than SL
Natural
Goal - APL / OCT 2014
Current Reggie and styling choices - co wash every friday/DC 1x mnt Bantu knots/ every night i spray my mixture of conditioner, jojoba oil, tea tree oil, coconutoil and olive oil. Than i use softee mango butter mixed with V05 conditioner / shea moisture curl enchancing smoothie and cantu curling custard. Than i two stran twist and do bantu knot and take them out in the morning ready to go. 
To co wash my hair i use Suave Conditioner Keratin Infusion, vo5 or Tresemme. 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?- I am going to try a couple of new oils sunflower & grape seed. Also want to DC more. 
Post a beginning picture - coming soon.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Dec 27, 2013)

BlaqKitty said:


> My crown grows at a glacial pace it's also the kinkiest coarsest part of my hair, like super super thick strands like a copper wire. I'm not going to cut them to catch up but it's pretty annoying and i'm wonder if ill be able to even consider myself bsl with my natural layers.



I wouldn't cut the crown if it grows slower than everywhere else. I'd just focus on babying that area as much as you can. You can be bsl if you get the back part to a good  length. The only thing is if you have low density then that crown layer becomes more important in your quest for thickness.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 27, 2013)

Im hoping that if I just focus on taking good care of my hair that length will follow.  Being focused on retaining every millimeter that I grow is kinda stressful for me, lol.

My KandyKurls arrived at my PO box.  Must put on clothes and go pick it up so I can try a braid out using that and my Obia Naturals hair gel stuff.  Either a braidout or culrformers depending on how lazy I feel..  My beef with curlformers is that, while they are an easy install and look decent enough, I can never figure out how to preserve the damn style for longer than one, MAYBE two days.  My hair isnt long enough to pineapple, I tried pincurls off a suggestion of yodie which was brilliant, that was what got me to two days.

Also ordered some Nioxin Thermal Activ (I think thats what its called) spray for when I want to do rollersets or the occasional flat iron etc.  I've been watching HappyHairShow's videos so Im basically jocking all of her hair purchases lol.  Want to try the Carols daughters hair smoothie next and the Kiehls Amino Acid shampoo.  Then Im done.   I need to use up the ish I have.

I dont remember how many weeks post relaxer I am.  Maybe 4.  This has nothing to do with anything.

I started taking Prenatal vitamins again.  Not necessarily for hair growth but because I needed a good multivitamin.  And to see if it does anything for my hair and nails, lol.

Just rambling as usual... love this thread lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BlaqKitty (Dec 27, 2013)

CharlieEcho said:


> I wouldn't cut the crown if it grows slower than everywhere else. I'd just focus on babying that area as much as you can. You can be bsl if you get the back part to a good  length. The only thing is if you have low density then that crown layer becomes more important in your quest for thickness.



Ah, okay thank you for the advice. and nah I don't have low density hair, I have extremely high density, coarse hair.


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 28, 2013)

Wash day for me today, will steam with my dc mix - Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner, Honey and Coconut Oil. I plan on putting in another weave in tomorrow or on Monday, so will use curlformers to stretch my hair


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 28, 2013)

I am getting my sew in to kick off the new year tomorrow. I'm so excited! I know my hair isn't much but my hair is longer than it has been for a very long time. I hope I can retain all inches grown for 2014. I will not attempt to relax again until March or April and I will tackle the under processed hair in the back at that time.

I am now looking for good products to care for my relaxed hair.


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 28, 2013)

I took my sew in down. I'm DCing now and I'll probably wear a bun the next few days and then relax... Finally!!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll be officially on the sidelines cheering you all on.

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 28, 2013)

Count me in!!
I am partially APL at the moment---my crown is the slowest to grow so I'm hoping to be full APL by 4.14.14. 

*Current hair length*: Crown: 2 inches from APL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitionin*g: Natural with GKT
*Goal Month*: Full APL by March 14'
*Current Reggie and styling choices*: Moisturize and seal daily with Carol's Daughter Hair Milk and Coconut oil.  Shampoo and condition second week of the month.  Pre-poo with honey and olive oil and shampoo and condition with Shea Moisture Retention.  Third week of the month a deep condition treatment under the steamer followed by a professional flat iron (this usually lasts me about two weeks in which I do absolutely nothing to my hair once a month)
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL*?  Bun, Bun BUN! I also would like to reduce how much heat I torture my hair with and deep condition more often. I may stop getting the flat irons all together and DC every two weeks.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 28, 2013)

so i guess i'll do my start pictures tomorrow. 

yeah, that works.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 28, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I'll be officially on the sidelines cheering you all on.
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!!!



Uh...what did I miss?!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm going to sit this one out as well. I'm going to just focus on SL.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 28, 2013)

Me three...

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 28, 2013)

Say what now!?!...  :-/


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Say what now!?!...  :-/



We will still be with you in the SL challenge


----------



## ronie (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok what is going on? Now I'm scared to join this challenge too. I thought we were all working on APL this year. I need to see you all pictures. 
I am barely sl myself in need of a trim soon. I need some company other than all these beautiful already APL or closed to it in here.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 28, 2013)

^^^I think the challenge is for people aiming for APL or BSL.  Im hoping for BSL by June.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 28, 2013)

ronie said:


> Ok what is going on? Now I'm scared to join this challenge too. I thought we were all working on APL this year. I need to see you all pictures.
> I am barely sl myself in need of a trim soon. I need some company other than all these beautiful already APL or closed to it in here.



Don't get discouraged! This is to all of you...we are here to support one another in our healthy hair journeys with the benefit of retaining length. I know it seems a long ways away but remember you can do this. I believe in us!!!


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 28, 2013)

ronie said:


> Ok what is going on? Now I'm scared to join this challenge too. I thought we were all working on APL this year. I need to see you all pictures. I am barely sl myself in need of a trim soon. I need some company other than all these beautiful already APL or closed to it in here.


  These are my starting pics

I'm not APL yet. I'm shooting for full and healthy APL by 4/14


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm CBL... It'll be a while before I reach APL. Don't leave ladies!  I thought this challenge was for people aiming for APL and if they make it to APL during this year they can still stay in this challenge through 2014 aiming towards BSL!


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 28, 2013)

I just did my touch up and am officially grazing APL in the back while my hair is wet without pulling! I'm excited bunning is working for me!!!!! I have LOTS of layers from damage in the past so full APL probably won't be for another 8 months.


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 28, 2013)

PlainJane congratulations!  I just started bunning any tips you can provide would be most appreciated =)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 28, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> I just did my touch up and am officially grazing APL in the back while my hair is wet without pulling! I'm excited bunning is working for me!!!!! I have LOTS of layers from damage in the past so full APL probably won't be for another 8 months.



That's wonderful! I'm glad you found something that works for you.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 28, 2013)

I had a trim and didn't make APL this year. So I decided to join you ladies and here is my 411:

Current hair length: Little past SL (2" from APL and 5" from BSL);

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural

Goal Month: APL - June 30th; BSL - December 31st

Current Reggie and styling choices: Reggie: weekly wash and DC, M&S: every other day; mid-week cowash or GHE; Styles: Buns

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I'll trim more often, include weekly light protein treatment and a monthly or quartely heavy protein treatment, steam weekly as hubby gave me a hair steamer for Christmas
ETA: I forgot to say that I'm dumping combs and will only be finger detangling; Also, I'll be diluting shampoo on wash days and alternate wash with co-wash the following week.

Post a beginning picture:


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Dec 28, 2013)

Yay! I'm loving seeing where everyone is starting! I'm still not even collarbone length. I don't think it's impossible to reach apl before the year end. Keep strong ladies! 

PlainJane Now tell me about this bunning you've been doing?


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 29, 2013)

Jace032000  sure! The only thing that's helped ME retain from bunning is to stay away from those elastic hair ties. No matter what brand, type, or material- I just can't use them. They've caused mid strand splits, regular splits, crown breakage, side breakage, scalp tension, and I always have hairs in my hand when I remove hair ties. I secure my buns/updos with only bobby pins and mostly do the LCO method right before bunning. My hair is always moist when I take my bun down at the end of the day.


----------



## bronxchick (Dec 29, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> Jace032000  sure! The only thing that's helped ME retain from bunning is to stay away from those elastic hair ties. No matter what brand, type, or material- I just can't use them. They've caused mid strand splits, regular splits, crown breakage, side breakage, scalp tension, and I always have hairs in my hand when I remove hair ties. I secure my buns/updos with only bobby pins and mostly do the LCO method right before bunning. My hair is always moist when I take my bun down at the end of the day.



I just talked about this. Even the ouch less bands hurt my fine strands.


----------



## bronxchick (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok, here goes...

Current Length: Grazing APL

Relaxed, Natural, Tex-Lax'd: Natural 

Goal Month: March Full APL, June-July BSL 

Current Reggie/Styling: Weekly co-wash, monthly clarify. GHE 3x week, sprit zing/sealing w/ coconut oil daily. Bunning.

Changes to reach my goal: I have learned the hard way to change the location of my bun. I need to find other things to hold my hair and change bun locations often. I need to DC Weekly. Taking chlorella powder, 10,000mcg Biotin and trying the egg cocktail from another thread. 

*I am also in the BSL/MBL Challenge 2014 hoping for a miracle* LOL


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 29, 2013)

bronxchick

How do you secure your buns? I had setbacks when I was bunning because I used a scrunchie, then fanned my hair around it and secured that with an ouchless band. My ends were always bent and it caused major problems.

When I switched to spin pins it made a world of difference.


----------



## bronxchick (Dec 29, 2013)

quirkydimples

Spin pins? I've never heard of them, but I will look into them. I am a Goody ouchless band addict, but they destroy my hair.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 29, 2013)

I love spin pins, I use them daily for my buns. They come in really handy since my hair is not long and they are easy to use.  I've not experienced any breakage from using it. I'll try and post pics next time I use it. 

bronxchick you can find them at CVS/Walgreens


----------



## bronxchick (Dec 29, 2013)

I will get some Spin Pins right away. These look like they will save me from myself. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## ajacks (Dec 29, 2013)

I am in:  

*Current hair length:* _Bangs - Chin; Sides - Collarbone; Back - Grazing APL_
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* _Relaxer Free (I do not label myself Natural b/c I have tried straightening and coloring treatments that are not relaxers on my leave out; So about 10% of hair is not "Natural")_
*Goal Month:* _Full APL June 2014; Full BSL December 2014_
*Current Reggie and styling choices:* 
_- Co-wash every other day 
- DC once a week
- NJoy Hair Growth Oil (daily or at least every othe day)
- Moisturize and seal daily 
- Protein treatment once a month
- Vitamins: Multivitamin and Iron supplement
- Styles: Protective styles (Half, Lace-Front, U-part Wigs; Weaves)_
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?* _Nothing_
*Post a beginning picture* _Picture is not currently available since I am in a weave.  Will post first picture in Feb or March_


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 29, 2013)

I have so much breakage from daily ponytails but I cant for the life of me figure out how to get the spin pins to work.  Ive watched tutorials on youtube and everything.  I thought my hair was too short. Maybe Im just doing it wrong.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 29, 2013)

tapioca_pudding

How many are you using and where are you placing them?

My hair is CBL and I pull my hair back, twirl it into a loose bun and then spin a pin in bottom and top. Sometimes I'll add one to the side, too.


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 29, 2013)

SugarRush said:


> I love spin pins, I use them daily for my buns. They come in really handy since my hair is not long and they are easy to use.  I've not experienced any breakage from using it. I'll try and post pics next time I use it.
> 
> bronxchick you can find them at CVS/Walgreens



I'd seen those at Walgreens but never thought about getting them. I bun every day...hmmm I might pick one up next time I'll be at Walgreens,


----------



## TaylorT (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Ladies,

 Just a tiny year end update. Straightened my hair yesterday 12/28. I looked back at the pic I posted when I joined the challenge and am quite surprised. I still see growth even with that trim I had about a month or so ago.

 Anyway,I really hope to still get to APL by my goal date 5/14. I don't plan on straightening again until then.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 29, 2013)

i am between shoulder length and apl, right in the middle.  my hair was uneven so i cut off like two inches from the front to get it even from a setback i suffered back in February. this is my current length. ...     i wont be doing anything differently to obtain apl other than curls, curls and more curls which i usually do. i am trying to do straight styles now that i have a fresh relaxer for now up to like 4 weeks and then i will be wearing curls for eight weeks


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 29, 2013)

ronie said:


> Ok what is going on? Now I'm scared to join this challenge too. I thought we were all working on APL this year. I need to see you all pictures.
> I am barely sl myself in need of a trim soon. I need some company other than all these beautiful already APL or closed to it in here.



I'm here for u. I am no where near APL. 

faithVA DarkJoy  @yay24  I tried to back out earlier but u all didn't let me. I Understand your decision but hopefully you make shoulder length and join us in this challenge sometime this year.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 29, 2013)

Welp, I have my fresh sew in so here we go 2014!! Let's grow, grow, grow!!!!!!!! APL, I am coming for YOU!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I'm here for u. I am no where near APL.
> 
> faithVA DarkJoy  @yay24  I tried to back out earlier but u all didn't let me. I Understand your decision but hopefully you make shoulder length and join us in this challenge sometime this year.



Didn't mean to leave you hanging APrayer4Hair. Things were different when we first signed up. I had to back out. My hair isn't even NL yet. The section of hair I will be using for length checks comes to the tip of my nose. I will just be focusing on SL. I will be able to stay encouraged in that thread. This thread is just too far away for me to make it work. If I make it to SL anytime in 2014, I will be back.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 29, 2013)

Yea, I sorta chopped not much past NL a month ago to manage the layers. That changed the game APrayer4Hair. I'd hate to get discouraged with you all reaching APL and me barely full SL in a few months.

I'll be lurking and cheering ya'll on from the sidelines, though! HHJ to you all!


----------



## londonfog (Dec 29, 2013)

Today was dusting day! Not so scared now to dust without going scissor crazy & it barely made a difference in length. The mid section in the back of my head was almost bald when I started LHCF & now it's only about a half an inch shorter than the rest (that I'd been trimming gradually) which is almost SL. This part is the thickest part of my hair now  Right now I'm at a point where I'm just glad my hair is healthy & I see length coming right along with it.  I want to go back to my crochets but I think that I'll hold off until that Chicago wind (and chill) calms down some. Ain't nobody got time for frigid & rigid ends!! Might do me a sew in though. Gotta look at some styles though & study it so that I can get her did! So glad I can do these styles myself!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 29, 2013)

ok...so the first picture is one of my hair in january 2013...this is where i'm hoping to get back to by the end of 2014.  ((fingers crossed))

the other 2 pictures are pictures from TODAY (december 29, 2013)...these show where my hair is now.   

i do realize i look like a dang fool.  oh well.

here's to making it (back) to APL.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm starting 2014 with healthy ends. I got a much needed trim! I think about 1-1.5 inches maybe. I'm still APL barely but I'm ok with that. Still aiming for BSL by June 2014.


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 30, 2013)

SCarolinaGirl said:


> I'm starting 2014 with healthy ends. I got a much needed trim! I think about 1-1.5 inches maybe. I'm still APL barely but I'm ok with that. Still aiming for BSL by June 2014.



You know that's a really good idea...I should also start the year right.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess I'll be starting this challenge pretty close to APL. I will def trim off about 2" within the next week or so. 

I'm texlaxed and wear my hair in a PS most of the time. I think that will be the only way I can get through the Winter.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 30, 2013)

ronie said:


> Ok what is going on? Now I'm scared to join this challenge too. I thought we were all working on APL this year. I need to see you all pictures.
> I am barely sl myself in need of a trim soon. I need some company other than all these beautiful already APL or closed to it in here.



ronie I'm right there with you too! I'm at the very bottom of NL/tippy top of SL. So this really will be a true 'challenge' for me this year.


----------



## ronie (Dec 30, 2013)

veesweets said:


> ronie I'm right there with you too! I'm at the very bottom of NL/tippy top of SL. So this really will be a true 'challenge' for me this year.


Yeahhhhh glad to have you ladies. I don't feel so discouraged anymore. 
APrayer4Hair thanks miss lady.


----------



## ronie (Dec 30, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> ok...so the first picture is one of my hair in january 2013...this is where i'm hoping to get back to by the end of 2014.  ((fingers crossed))  the other 2 pictures are pictures from TODAY (december 29, 2013)...these show where my hair is now.  i do realize i look like a dang fool.  oh well.  here's to making it (back) to APL.



Would you mind sharing what happened? Did you BC.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 30, 2013)

ronie said:


> Would you mind sharing what happened? Did you BC.





actually, ive been natural for 8 years...but i guess it was sort of another bc, yeah.  

the main reason i cut my hair was because i had gotten really hair lazy...and it was just bad business, looked and felt horrible...terrible tangles, ends that were crazy...i probably could have done some really lengthy, careful detangling/loosening session and just trimmed a couple/few inches...but my mind told me to just cut it all and get it over with.  

i actually cut my hair down to about 2.5-3 inches back in august...and ive been growing and retaining pretty steadily since then (now i'm 5-6 inches).


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 30, 2013)

bronxchick said:


> trying the egg cocktail from another thread.



Will you enlighten member what is the "egg cocktail" you speak of?


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 30, 2013)

I really should shampoo and DC with steam tonight but I'm feeling too lazy. I moisturized with Qhemet BRBC/EVOO, doing some GHE right now and I'll put in a few big twists before going to bed.


----------



## bronxchick (Dec 30, 2013)

ajargon02 said:


> Will you enlighten member what is the "egg cocktail" you speak of?



I found an old thread called "Drink Your Way To Waistlength Hair" and a recipe is there to enhance your HHJ. I am intrigued, so I plan to start on Monday. I just need the wheat germ oil and powder.


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 30, 2013)

I bunned my hair yesterday and this morning, I've M&S with water and coconut oil. This week, I'll try to apply henna and indigo to cover the grays that I have.


----------



## ronie (Dec 31, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> actually, ive been natural for 8 years...but i guess it was sort of another bc, yeah.  the main reason i cut my hair was because i had gotten really hair lazy...and it was just bad business, looked and felt horrible...terrible tangles, ends that were crazy...i probably could have done some really lengthy, careful detangling/loosening session and just trimmed a couple/few inches...but my mind told me to just cut it all and get it over with.  i actually cut my hair down to about 2.5-3 inches back in august...and ive been growing and retaining pretty steadily since then (now i'm 5-6 inches).


2.5 to 3 inches in 4 months is great. With much care, you ll be APL in no time.


----------



## ronie (Dec 31, 2013)

So my normalizing conditioner saved the day again. No more broken pieces all over the place every time i touch my hair. Lesson: can't go 3 months without some type of porosity corrector. So I decided to straighten my hair tomorrow. Will post starting pictures then. Will also use as my year end pictures. Anyone else straightening this week? Don't hide the pictures please.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 31, 2013)

Taking hairfinity. Revisiting Megatek since I have a bottle I need to use up.


----------



## BrownGirlLawyer (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: APL/BSL 2014 Challenge: First Wash Day*

I wanted to start this challenge off right, so even though it is a weird day for a wash day, I went ahead and did it...

1. I clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo 2X
2. Followed with Creme of Nature Moisturizing Shampoo (I don't really like it but I try not to waste product. Its okay just not the love of my life.)
3 DC'ed with CON Argan Oil Intense Conditioning Mask (first time use, still in my head. No opinion formed.)

*I did use any protein this weekly because my strand test showed that I needed more moisture. (Hair snapped in half with very little stretching but I know I'm not protein overloaded)
** I will probably air dry in curlformers for the first time and enjoy my hair tomorrow and bun until next wash day.


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm making progress... I finally relaxed my hair and it's air drying in two twists. I'm going to flat iron tomorrow! BTW, I've been rocking 6 Celie braids under a bonnet and a hat since Saturday! I can't wait to finish my hair tomorrow!!! I said I was CBL the other day... I'm not! 

Here's a before pic:


----------



## ronie (Dec 31, 2013)

I need to quit watching length check videos on YT. I will be 2 years post relaxer in February, and no one, and I mean no one's hair is nearly as short as mines. I'm like what in the name of Jesus is this unfairness, lol. I need some serious protective styling. All excitement about tomorrow s flat iron is gone. DCing right now. Will rinse out in a while, and rock a twist out for New Year's Eve.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 31, 2013)

I ran out of Biotin. Good thing I get paid friday because I want to order some Hairfinity.


----------



## bronxchick (Dec 31, 2013)

I flat-ironed my hair and now I'm paranoid about my ends. Oh well, only a few more days until wash day. So far, so good.


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm almost done flat ironing my hair. My ends looked like they were thinning so, I cut it! The left is before the trim and the right is after.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 31, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> I'm making progress... I finally relaxed my hair and it's air drying in two twists. I'm going to flat iron tomorrow! BTW, I've been rocking 6 Celie braids under a bonnet and a hat since Saturday! I can't wait to finish my hair tomorrow!!! I said I was CBL the other day... I'm not!
> 
> Here's a before pic:



Looking good!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 31, 2013)

ronie said:


> I need to quit watching length check videos on YT. I will be 2 years post relaxer in February, and no one, and I mean no one's hair is nearly as short as mines. I'm like what in the name of Jesus is this unfairness, lol. I need some serious protective styling. All excitement about tomorrow s flat iron is gone. DCing right now. Will rinse out in a while, and rock a twist out for New Year's Eve.



IKR...but is it that you are a slow grower? Or retention issue? Mine is both and scissor happy added to the mix lol.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 31, 2013)

ronie said:


> 2.5 to 3 inches in 4 months is great. With much care, you ll be APL in no time.




i hope so!  im feeling like things are starting to slow down now as far as growth goes.  might just be my impatience lol.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm trying to be consistent with Sunday wash day. I washed then deep conditioned for like 6 hours while I cooked, cleaned, and generally prepared for the new year.  I wished I would have worked on my u part wig while I was on vacation, but I guess I'll give it a go this weekend.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2013)

Current length: apl
Natural 4b
I get a dc and dominican blowout every 2 weeks
I plan to get to bsl by August
I am going to start doing a weekly scalp massage for extra circulation/growth. My normal growth rate is 1/3 inch every month


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 31, 2013)

All4Tris said:


> I'm almost done flat ironing my hair. My ends looked like they were thinning so, I cut it! The left is before the trim and the right is after.



It's looks great, you didn't have to take off much


----------



## Meemee6223 (Dec 31, 2013)

I finally took a pic of my progress. Trying to get to bsb now! Yay!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Meemee6223 said:


> I finally took a pic of my progress. Trying to get to bsb now! Yay!



So pretty and healthy looking!  You are almost there...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Years!


----------



## snoop (Jan 1, 2014)

Meemee6223 said:


> I finally took a pic of my progress. Trying to get to bsb now! Yay!



I've been trying to figure out what the second "b" means in "bsb"....


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jan 1, 2014)

Below shoulder blade.


----------



## ronie (Jan 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> IKR...but is it that you are a slow grower? Or retention issue? Mine is both and scissor happy added to the mix lol.



I have to say both. I am a slow grower. Transitioned for 11 months, and only got 2.5 -4 inches of hair after BC. I can definitely do better as far as retention goes. I BC in janaury of 2013, and i have yet to do a long term PS. The longest i have been in PS is 5 days. All the twisting, untwisting, and retwisting have got to go this year. I want to try some twist extensions starting next week. I have to say though i was concentrating on babying my edges, so i am not mad. 
I don't have the luxury of being scissor happy. I trim 1/4 to 1/2 inch about every 12 weeks. I did get better growth this year though, and i have to give all the credit to inversion a few times a week. I did about 4 trims this year, and my hair went from 2.5 to 4 in right after BC to 5.5 to 8.5in  last night after my last trim. The lowest numbers are my edges and the biggest my crown. Everywhere else is about 8. So i will keep inverting and PS more this year.


----------



## ronie (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year ladies


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year y'all! Let's get to growing!


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone! HHG


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

I did me and my two older girls hair yesterday. Actually by the time I got finished with there's during the day, I ended up doing mine last night. Anyway I used 1 1/2 packs and me and my second oldest and two packs on my oldest. This time I used ecostyler for hold after applying LI and a butter. My girls hair came out really nice with gr8 hold. Some crunch but not too worried bc maybe the style will last longer. They did however get white flakes in their hair that I don't like. I got hold as we'll but no crunch or white flakes and I used a lot of gel on my hair. I don't get it but ah we'll. I did use a soft brush to smooth the hair b4 I put it through the curlformers and that helped a lot. The hair wasn't trying to curl onto itself in the curlformers and our ends came out wonderful. I didn't separate the hair yet and probably won't. Anyway pics or it never happened right....oh and we all slept in these things!!! I said last time I wouldn't but I needed my hair to set and dry and no time for dryer or too lazy lol either way it did set gr8 but next time I don't care I'm sitting under the dryer. We had morning faces y'all lol...

              Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I did me and my two older girls hair yesterday. Actually by the time I got finished with there's during the day, I ended up doing mine last night. Anyway I used 1 1/2 packs and me and my second oldest and two packs on my oldest. This time I used ecostyler for hold after applying LI and a butter. My girls hair came out really nice with gr8 hold. Some crunch but not too worried bc maybe the style will last longer. They did however get white flakes in their hair that I don't like. I got hold as we'll but no crunch or white flakes and I used a lot of gel on my hair. I don't get it but ah we'll. I did use a soft brush to smooth the hair b4 I put it through the curlformers and that helped a lot. The hair wasn't trying to curl onto itself in the curlformers and our ends came out wonderful. I didn't separate the hair yet and probably won't. Anyway pics or it never happened right....oh and we all slept in these things!!! I said last time I wouldn't but I needed my hair to set and dry and no time for dryer or too lazy lol either way it did set gr8 but next time I don't care I'm sitting under the dryer. We had morning faces y'all lol...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



That looks really nice !!!!! You did a great job.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> That looks really nice !!!!! You did a great job.



Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Here's my starting pic for this month. The first pic was taken dec 21st and the 2nd one today.



View attachment 240307



View attachment 240309

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I did me and my two older girls hair yesterday. Actually by the time I got finished with there's during the day, I ended up doing mine last night. Anyway I used 1 1/2 packs and me and my second oldest and two packs on my oldest. This time I used ecostyler for hold after applying LI and a butter. My girls hair came out really nice with gr8 hold. Some crunch but not too worried bc maybe the style will last longer. They did however get white flakes in their hair that I don't like. I got hold as we'll but no crunch or white flakes and I used a lot of gel on my hair. I don't get it but ah we'll. I did use a soft brush to smooth the hair b4 I put it through the curlformers and that helped a lot. The hair wasn't trying to curl onto itself in the curlformers and our ends came out wonderful. I didn't separate the hair yet and probably won't. Anyway pics or it never happened right....oh and we all slept in these things!!! I said last time I wouldn't but I needed my hair to set and dry and no time for dryer or too lazy lol either way it did set gr8 but next time I don't care I'm sitting under the dryer. We had morning faces y'all lol...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Please come do mine! The curls are beautiful. How long did it take you and how long will they last?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> Please come do mine! The curls are beautiful. How long did it take you and how long will they last?



I sure would girly!  It took me maybe a little over an hour to install bc I took my time this time around smoothing each section. I'm not sure how long bc last time I didn't use any product with hold so they didn't look so hot the next day. I'm hoping I can get 5 days out of it.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 1, 2014)

3 day old flat iron job. Very proud of my hair for this!! I didnt think it could be bouncy or shiny. 

And oddly enough, my hair didnt start to act right until after I relaxed again.


----------



## kandigyrl (Jan 1, 2014)

Beginning photo. 6 on shirt is APL and 8 is grazing BSL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

LexiDior said:


> 3 day old flat iron job. Very proud of my hair for this!! I didnt think it could be bouncy or shiny.  And oddly enough, my hair didnt start to act right until after I relaxed again.



Your hair does look very bouncy and soft! I wish my hair had your thickness...very pretty

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

kandigyrl said:


> Beginning photo. 6 on shirt is APL and 8 is grazing BSL.



Looks so lovely!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 1, 2014)

Where are you all ordering length check shirts from?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> Where are you all ordering length check shirts from?



Mine is from NJoy Essentials...well my green one. The purple one I have I can't remember where I ordered.


----------



## Meemee6223 (Jan 1, 2014)

snoop said:


> I've been trying to figure out what the second "b" means in "bsb"....





MrsMelodyV said:


> Below shoulder blade.



I'm not even gonna tell yall what I thought that second b stood for!


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your hair does look very bouncy and soft! I wish my hair had your thickness...very pretty
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thanks. It still scares me when I move my head


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jan 2, 2014)

My hair is at this awkward length where my plain wng just look like unkempt hair. In the beginning of my hhj i'd do twist outs, but I learned that's too much manipulation. I don't really want a weave, but I need too figure something out quickly.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 2, 2014)

I can't believe it's January 2014...... wow.  I really hope/plan to reach APL this year and close to BSL.  Just have to remain consistent and focused.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2014)

Welp my curlformer set did not last throughout the night! Lol I even pineappled...When I removed the scarf my hair was stuck in that position. I shook it out and tried to get it to lay down but a no go. I just bantu knotted my hair up into a whimpy bun!


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been wearing my flat ironed hair in barrel curls these past couple of days. But, I have no idea what styles to wear afterwards.  I went almost 3 months with no heat on the majority of my hair and I ended up with raggedy ends!  My ends were not raggedy before that either.   I mostly did twistouts and then a sew in for a month.  I consistently m&s with the twistout but it was a lot of manipulation.  I probably didn't m&s enough under the sew in though. I can't pinpoint either so, I'll take a rest from both of those!  Maybe I'll get a new dryer and play around with roller setting.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2014)

I am wearing buns until Sunday when I get my dominican blowout. I will post a starting pic after I get my hair straightened


----------



## LadyRaider (Jan 2, 2014)

I am such a hair-loser. I hung out with the APL folks two years ago, and last year I was on  the inclusion bus for the MBL length folks. 

I'm still shoulder length. I THINK I made some recent progress. I want to say I was always at 3 on my shirt before, but now I'm a solid 4 across the board. Six is APL for me. 

I WAS going to get regular trims to see if that makes a difference. But I'm changing my mind now that it's time for the next trim. 

I THINK I have made some progress in the last 3 months. I read about the LOC method and employed it.  
I use Shescentit Coco Butter Leave in (L)
Then Morrocan Argan oil (O)
Then Cream (One of the Shescentit butters)

Lately my hair/ends haven't been as dry! I would wash my hair frequently just because it was dry, but lately I don't have to wash my hair as much. My hair was even actually "dirty" over Christmas... this NEVER happens generally! 

I FEEL as if my hair has made progress. now with the LOC method. You know that fuzzy/halo effect at the ends of your hair? I guess it's that thinness of ends when you could probably use a trim. Well I don't have that this time.  

So I'm going to skip the trim until April.  I hope it's not a mistake! Please, please please! I want progress on this front. 

My camera is acting up, so I'll post a pic later. My straightening is really not great, but it's ballpark!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2014)

LadyRaider said:


> I am such a hair-loser. I hung out with the APL folks two years ago, and last year I was on  the inclusion bus for the MBL length folks.   I'm still shoulder length. I THINK I made some recent progress. I want to say I was always at 3 on my shirt before, but now I'm a solid 4 across the board. Six is APL for me.  I WAS going to get regular trims to see if that makes a difference. But I'm changing my mind now that it's time for the next trim.  I THINK I have made some progress in the last 3 months. I read about the LOC method and employed it. I use Shescentit Coco Butter Leave in (L) Then Morrocan Argan oil (O) Then Cream (One of the Shescentit butters)  Lately my hair/ends haven't been as dry! I would wash my hair frequently just because it was dry, but lately I don't have to wash my hair as much. My hair was even actually "dirty" over Christmas... this NEVER happens generally!  I FEEL as if my hair has made progress. now with the LOC method. You know that fuzzy/halo effect at the ends of your hair? I guess it's that thinness of ends when you could probably use a trim. Well I don't have that this time.  So I'm going to skip the trim until April.  I hope it's not a mistake! Please, please please! I want progress on this front.  My camera is acting up, so I'll post a pic later. My straightening is really not great, but it's ballpark!



Don't be so hard on yourself. You've incorporated the LOC into your regi and give it some more time to make a difference in you hair so you are able to retain. You will eventually find what works!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm with you LadyRaider. I'm not trimming for a while. I'll keep my though ends then adjust later. As long add we keep consistent, we can do this.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 2, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> I've been wearing my flat ironed hair in barrel curls these past couple of days. But, I have no idea what styles to wear afterwards.  I went almost 3 months with no heat on the majority of my hair and I ended up with raggedy ends!  My ends were not raggedy before that either.   I mostly did twistouts and then a sew in for a month.  I consistently m&s with the twistout but it was a lot of manipulation.  I probably didn't m&s enough under the sew in though. I can't pinpoint either so, I'll take a rest from both of those!  Maybe I'll get a new dryer and play around with roller setting.



I think the same thing happened to me!!!! I did crochets for 3 months & I don't think I was hitting the ends of my hair when M/S. My ends felt raggedy too after taking them down. I took a rest for a while & started sealing with my Shea butter mixture & they feel soooo much better now!!! I DC'd a few times & while that helped they still weren't the same until I started the heavier sealing.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi!!!

Long time lurker first time poster. I just need to get to APL/BSL THIS YEAR.

I'm a natural 4c. I will be in sew ins back to back. I wash my sew in (and the hair underneath it) once per week with whatever is in my shower. Suave clarifying shampoo and coconut conditioner for now. 

I think I'm SL. Please let me know if I'm not. I don't want to claims lengths I have no business claiming. 

In the attached pic I got a dominican blowout (DBO).

I just want to be held accountable.

Oh an my counter is super messy but I do not know how to delet pics.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> Long time lurker first time poster. I just need to get to APL/BSL THIS YEAR.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the board and to our challenge!  I hope you find all your questions answered and rcv all the good advice you need to move forward towards your goal of APL/BSL. Good luck!

ETA- yes you are SL


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 3, 2014)

After thinking about the condition of my hair pre-hair journey, I think it's a good idea to make some changes. Before lhcf, I was relaxing every 4-6 weeks with serious overlapping, flat ironing every other day on the highest setting without heat protectant, never DCd, never moisturized, never slept with a scarf, basically never did anything right, never protective styled, but somehow my hair was STILL considered "healthy" and retaining and wasn't falling out, thinning, breaking, etc. 
I think after starting this hair journey I've done more harm than good by experimenting with new techniques, products, and treatments. 
Every time I've had a setback it's been from some type of extreme like long term stretching or a hard protein treatment or overnight DCing or a sew in or new stylist and extremes are the hardest to recover from. 
Looking at how my hair has behaved in the past, it thrives on just keeping it simple and slowly incorporating what my hair needs. 

Current length: grazing APL
Dec 2014 Goal: grazing BSL
Ultimate Goal: MBL
Regimen: Prepoo when I have time. Wash and DC once a week alternating with AO conditioners. LCO daily. Bun daily with hair pins only. Self-relax every 12 weeks. Dust ends. Jbco scalp. 
The only time I have a setback is when I venture away from my regimen so I won't do that in 2014!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 3, 2014)

^^THat's a perfect regimen.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2014)

Im getting impatient. I want bsl now...but realistically I wont get there until early Summer. I am about 3 inches away


----------



## Funmiloves (Jan 3, 2014)

Finally ordered my biotin pills today. Will be installing my weave this weekend, was lazy over the Christmas holidays.

I got my biotin from iHerb.  My Referral Code for discount on first orders: KET146 
*Note - the code can only be used if you are a new customer on their site and it can only be used once. Think it's 10% discount they give if a referral code is used.


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Jan 3, 2014)

Officially joining today!



*Current hair length: APL-ish
*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
*
*Goal Month: BSL by June/July 2014
*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: Will return to wearing weaves by February 2014 (probably earlier). Keep my hair moisturized. Wash/DC weekly. May incorporate NJoy's oil again (made my weave really oily).
*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I was grazing BSL but I had several inches chopped off today, so I'm kinda starting over.
*
*Post a beginning picture*








Comparison before and after cut:


----------



## Morrighan (Jan 3, 2014)

Anticipatience08 why did you cut so much off?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 3, 2014)

Anticipatience08 said:


> Officially joining today!   [*]Current hair length: APL-ish  [*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural  [*]Goal Month: BSL by June/July 2014  [*]Current Reggie and styling choices: Will return to wearing weaves by February 2014 (probably earlier). Keep my hair moisturized. Wash/DC weekly. May incorporate NJoy's oil again (made my weave really oily).  [*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I was grazing BSL but I had several inches chopped off today, so I'm kinda starting over.  [*]Post a beginning picture   Comparison before and after cut:



It was a lot cut off but Your ends look AMAZING!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 3, 2014)

Anticipatience08 said:


> Officially joining today!   [*]Current hair length: APL-ish  [*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural  [*]Goal Month: BSL by June/July 2014  [*]Current Reggie and styling choices: Will return to wearing weaves by February 2014 (probably earlier). Keep my hair moisturized. Wash/DC weekly. May incorporate NJoy's oil again (made my weave really oily).  [*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I was grazing BSL but I had several inches chopped off today, so I'm kinda starting over.  [*]Post a beginning picture   Comparison before and after cut:



Was your ends that bad?


----------



## Sweetie123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Officially signing up today!

Current hair length - SL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Relaxed 

Goal Month - December 

Current Reggie and styling choices - Full wigs, moisturise and seal, finger detangle before combing and washing hair. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? - LOC method, pay close attention to moisture and protein balance, curb the shedding and breakage and try to figure out why the front of my scalp is so tender and thinning!

Post a beginning picture - January 2014


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Sweetie123 said:


> Officially signing up today!  Current hair length - SL  Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Relaxed  Goal Month - December  Current Reggie and styling choices - Full wigs, moisturise and seal, finger detangle before combing and washing hair.  What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? - LOC method, pay close attention to moisture and protein balance, curb the shedding and breakage and try to figure out why the front of my scalp is so tender and thinning!  Post a beginning picture - January 2014



Welcome!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Jan 3, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> It was a lot cut off but Your ends look AMAZING!



Thank you! Yeah, I'm trying not to be upset about the amount that was cut 

My ends were thin and uneven, so I told my stylist to get rid of the amount she thought was necessary.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 3, 2014)

Anticipatience08 said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I'm trying not to be upset about the amount that was cut
> 
> My ends were thin and uneven, so I told my stylist to get rid of the amount she thought was necessary.



well i love the way your ends look now, it looks delicious  lol


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome to all the new challengers, looks like we have a pretty good crowd 

I've not done much with my hair the past few days, just m&s'ing  some old twistouts and pineapple at night. I've not washed in over a week , my hair is behaving so nicely  plus I'm being very lazy. Hopefully my laziness doesn't come back and bite me. I'll wash/protein/DC on Sunday

SN:My knockoff curlformers from Amazon were delivered today, I'm super-excited to try them. But not excited enough to make me go wash my hair lol


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Ladies!

Even though I haven't posted much lately, Im still keeping up with the challenge.  to all the new people signing up lately!  

I took down my yarn braids over the course of 3 days and in between going to work and stuff. I wore a funky hat yesterday and prob tomorrow too.  Im prepooing now with my garlic oil/hair trigger concoction with Tresemme split remedy condish on top. Don't feel like it but will shampoo tonight with my neem-tulsi bar  and Shea Moisture moisture retention poo. Will do a quick rinse out with Shea Moisture ABS balancing condish, then Bantu Knots and jump in bed. I will try adding a butter to my ends before styling to see if that helps retain moisture since its so cold out lately. 

Then tomorrow night its henna time!  I have my mix in the freezer now. Looks like I got nice dye release, once again   Cant wait to cover them grays!

I will cowash it out with VO5 as usual but this time, I plan to DC after with AOHSR. I will do a basil tea rinse before applying the DC.  If not too lazy, I will roller set and sit under the dryer on Sunday. 

One thing I plan to add to my regimen is a smoothing conditioner as a rinse out to use after shampooing. My hair is hardly ever fully detangled after I DC most times. 

Hope everyone is doing well these days.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 4, 2014)

Today will be spent twisting my hair! I use qb brbc and twisting butter. Will update with a pic after I'm done.


----------



## snoop (Jan 4, 2014)

Hoping to co-wash later today


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jan 4, 2014)

I flat twisted an old t/o last night. I have a birthday party for my kid's friend today then our monthly brunch with my husband's family tomorrow. Then I can be free!  I'll prepoo, wash, deep condition while I cook a turkey.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 4, 2014)

Shampood with my new Kiehls conditioner (like it so far), DCing now with Garnier Fructis 3 Minute Undo conditioner under the heat cap for 20-30 minutes.  Then will rollerset and flat iron. Tempted to do a length check but Im going to wait until February to do an official length check.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey ladies, Happy New Year!!

I have nothing to update so far. Curled my hair with a flatiron for New Years and it hasn't reverted (yet). I've been pin curling before bed, so hopefully it stays for another week. Since the temperature has become so frigid I'm going to starting washing bi-weekly instead of weekly.


----------



## Morrighan (Jan 4, 2014)

I've realised today that I'm probably being a little too lazy with my hair. I'm sitting here with deep conditioner in my hair and will probably sleep with it in to get more moisture. I moisturise and seal in the mornings but probably not doing a proper job of it and rarely do it at night because I'm too tired and lazy. (I wash and condition every 3 days tho). Where can I find the motivation to get up and properly take care of my hair?


----------



## snoop (Jan 4, 2014)

I co-washed.  I hope that I'll finally get to try straightening later this week.  If I do, I'll use that pic as my starting picture for 2014.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's my starting picture I'm in a wedding in May an would be delighted to be close to BSL. I'm protective styling     I thought I wanted to transition so that explains the lopsided length. I don't plan to even it out any time soon


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm in! I'm in! I'm still aiming for full BSL this year and grazing MBL by December. I'll post my starting pic next weekend (I'm in twists right now).


----------



## veesweets (Jan 5, 2014)

I didn't realize there was a small snag in my nail and ended up breaking three hairs. Definitely not helping with length retention


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 5, 2014)

londonfog said:


> I think the same thing happened to me!!!! I did crochets for 3 months & I don't think I was hitting the ends of my hair when M/S. My ends felt raggedy too after taking them down. I took a rest for a while & started sealing with my Shea butter mixture & they feel soooo much better now!!! I DC'd a few times & while that helped they still weren't the same until I started the heavier sealing.



This makes sense! I usually heavy seal (with mango Shea butter) my ends when I braid my hair for wigs/weaves! I didn't do that this last time... On top of slacking on m&s. 

I'm about to wash and DC now! I'll probably heavy seal and air dry in 4 plaits.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 5, 2014)

note...i have decided to add heat to my regimen (tension blowdry to stretch my hair/twists)  dont worry, will be staying on top of protecting my hair, keeping it strong and moisturized!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2014)

Starting pics


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 5, 2014)

Got my hair twisted....considering keeping this up for a while


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I did my protein and moisture DCs on Friday. My hair is super soft now, but I keep seeing broken pieces of my texlaxed ends when I finger comb, especially since I slept without a scarf last night and my hair was a little dry this morning. My hair will likely correct it's balance after a couple nights of baggying, if not I'll do a quick moisture DC. Next time I'll keep my protein DC to  only 10 minutes, and make sure I do my moisture DC for at least 20 minutes. Sucks that my texlaxed ends are so darn fragile.


----------



## ronie (Jan 6, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Got my hair twisted....considering keeping this up for a while


 
APrayer4Hair your hair looks really nice.


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Jan 6, 2014)

Can't stop thinking about how much hair was cut. But I need to remember that I was at APL last January and made it to the length in my siggy by the summer. 

Repeats, "It's hair. It will grow. It's hair. It will grow!"


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm going to use up a heat pass for my birthday at the end of the month 

I've had my hair put up since August in twists and they'll be going right back after my birthday


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 6, 2014)

Cowashed tonight with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa and Aussie 3MM. Applied Aphogee green tea & Cantu leave-in and sealed with Jane Carter N&S and EVOO. I hope these twists are dry in the morning, with the cold blast we are having tomorrow I can't afford to go out with damp hair. This is my first winter as a natural and it is turning out to be one of the coldest winter in forever . Heavy sealing everyday from now on.


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 7, 2014)

SugarRush said:


> Cowashed tonight with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa and Aussie 3MM. Applied Aphogee green tea & Cantu leave-in and sealed with Jane Carter N&S and EVOO. I hope these twists are dry in the morning, with the cold blast we are having tomorrow I can't afford to go out with damp hair. This is my first winter as a natural and it is turning out to be one of the coldest winter in forever . Heavy sealing everyday from now on.



I love that Cantu leave-in. I actually used to it moisturize on my dry hair last night . It's so cold here in Dallas today so I will be heavy sealing as well!


----------



## BrownGirlLawyer (Jan 7, 2014)

*Week 2 Washday*

I just love washing my hair and this week was even more fun. My family got me a professional steamer for Christmas and it finally arrived on Jan. 3rd!

Prepooed-Olive and Coconut Oil on scalp and Lekair Cholesterol on length
Shampoo-2X w/ Mizani Milk Bath (first impression is completely positive. It contain Sodium Laureth Sulfate but it was nothing but moisturizing)
Protein- Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor (Light Protein)
DC'ed- Loreal Natures Therapy Moisturizing Conditoner w/ Steam (awesome experience)

After rinsing the conditioner, I air-dryed in four flat twists w/ HE LTR and coconut oil.

It two days later and my hair feels so moisturized and soft. I've only steamed once so its hard to say but I like it a lot. My hair is well conditioned and it seems to have alleviated some dryness in my scalp. My hair wasn't the "buttery" soft feeling I was expecting. That could be for a litany of reasons, most likely because Loreal isn't a favorite DC to begin with. Its nice but I'm not in love with it no matter what method I use.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Jan 7, 2014)

I've decided to try a megatek and mn mix for 3 months. I'm going to apply everyday and clean my scalp every 2 days to prevent build up. This worked for me at one point. Not sure why I stopped.


----------



## miraclediva (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok, I'm a little late, but I just got back in town. Happy New Year!

I was in the APL 2013 class, but I flunked, so I'm re-taking.

Current hair length- SL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning- natural

Goal Month-gonna say June(ish), but have never been able to reach APL so it may be longer.

Current Reggie and styling choices- have recently started flat-ironing (will see how that goes). 
Wash, deep condition, flat iron every two weeks. Use coconut oil every 2-3 days. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Cut down on flat-ironing and wear more buns.

Post a beginning picture


----------



## Morrighan (Jan 7, 2014)

youwillrise said:


> note...i have decided to add heat to my regimen (tension blowdry to stretch my hair/twists)  dont worry, will be staying on top of protecting my hair, keeping it strong and moisturized!



Hope you won't have to add that to the famous last words thread!


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 7, 2014)

Used up all my Cantu yesterday so m&s'd with Shea moisture curl and style milk/QB Aethiopika. Halfway through, I realized the  Aethiopika butter's smell was off and it is very grainy. I've not used it in over 4 months, I think I'll just trash it even though the container is about 70% full. I hope Napata gets well soon.


----------



## Phaer (Jan 8, 2014)

I wanna join. The only pic I have is from October when I did a amino acid treatment on my hair. I will try to do a strand/pull test later today. For my starting length. I think I am a little past apl when stretched.


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Jan 8, 2014)

Trying to decide if I should wig it or weave it this month...definitely hiding my hair, though.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm really thinking about doing a nice size cut the next time I get my hair done (February).  I've got some splits that are making detangling a job. I'm so close to APL though. 

It'll grow back I know...

Product Rave: SITRINILLAH DEEP CONDITIONER!  Will be my go to moisturizing deep conditioner.  Hair love it.

Styling Miss: Braidout.  Sucks and took forever to take out.  I may try again after I clean up my ends because I think the tangling came from raggedy ends.  But still not feeling the pattern it gave me.


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 8, 2014)

Phaer said:


> I wanna join. The only pic I have is from October when I did a amino acid treatment on my hair. I will try to do a strand/pull test later today. For my starting length. I think I am a little past apl when stretched.



gorgeous!!


----------



## tallowah (Jan 8, 2014)

May I join? 
Last year was just about getting myself into a routine.I did ok.My hair was in bad condition e.g broken crown,thin edges and uneven ends.
Texlaxed on 31st Dec 2014 and am loving my hair again!

I am going to take a pic later after my cowash and would like a lil feed back as to length etc.

See you later *hops,skips and jumps to go get conditioner n camera!


----------



## Phaer (Jan 8, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> I'm really thinking about doing a nice size cut the next time I get my hair done (February).  I've got some splits that are making detangling a job. I'm so close to APL though.
> 
> It'll grow back I know...
> 
> ...



A trim would definitely help, that was my problem I have been natural for 3 years an I think my hair would have been longer if I didn't lose so much hair from detangling. My hair dresser explained that the split ends were tangled together causing breakage


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey ladies! I learned my hair grows best when I leave her alone. So my Peruvian hair I ordered is here and this wknd I will sew that in. Thinking of going honey blonde. .. will post pics.

ETA: probably will dust before this install even though my ends look good.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2014)

Im thinking about ordering a few wigs from hair sisters and hiding my hair for a couple months. Maybe the growth will seem faster if im not watching it everyday


----------



## snoop (Jan 9, 2014)

Washed my clarified, shampooed and conditioned my hair in hopes of  finally straightening tomorrow.  Didn't do a good job detaching before I did a roller set. I'll have to find a way to do it, tomorrow.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 9, 2014)

Phaer said:


> I wanna join. The only pic I have is from October when I did a amino acid treatment on my hair. I will try to do a strand/pull test later today. For my starting length. I think I am a little past apl when stretched.


 Phaer When you say "amino acid treatment" are you talking about a keratin-like treatment from the salon or a DIY treatment like the one chicoro does onYT?  Deets please 

Your hair is lovely, btw   

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 9, 2014)

I did a fenugreek tea rinse and co-washed today. I didn't relax my edges or nape (when I relaxed) so, tomorrow's bun will be interesting!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 9, 2014)

taking these twists out on sunday (theyre about 2 weeks old)...will do 2 simple flat twists as my next style.  will probably stick w/ that style for a bit until i get tired/bored of it.  will redo once a week (condition wash day).  

i always find myself itching to measure.  ugh!  dang me being so impatient.


----------



## ronie (Jan 9, 2014)

Phaer said:


> I wanna join. The only pic I have is from October when I did a amino acid treatment on my hair. I will try to do a strand/pull test later today. For my starting length. I think I am a little past apl when stretched.


 That's the hair I'm praying for in September for DH birthday. Are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## Phaer (Jan 9, 2014)

I am natural. October 6th was my 3 year Nappiversary. Because of a packed trial schedule at work, I needed something that would make getting ready for work easier. I knew I wouldn't have time to give my hair the care it needed. So I decided to go to the hair salon and get an amino acid treatment. I originally wanted to do the design essentials treatment, but I first went to the hair salon to get a consultation done, and the hair stylist told me then that she stopped using the Design Essentials because it would leave the hair too straight, and the possibility of damage to my hair. Instead she used a product by the name of hair 360.
The total cost was $200, and it is supposed to last for 12 weeks. I also got a much needed trim. (First one since I went natural, no wonder I wasn't retaining).
After I got it done I was in love with my hair. I kept going around saying I have white people hair. It was so soft and smooth.  
Now for the pros and cons, pros: my hair felt awesome and in fact it still feels awesome, I can do my hair very easily and quickly, I can actually do wash and gos where I wash my hair put in leave in conditioner maybe a little oil and go. When I do that I have nice soft curls sometime poofy and it feels like clouds on my neck. The cons: I hated the smell of burnt hair after it was done, it is a long process so when you go to the hair salon it does take like 3 hours, the cost, but it is worth it for me to be able to shave four and a half hours of my wash day process, I feel that my hair is stronger but I've learned that I had to be very vigilant about moisturizing my hair, if I did not moisturize my hair would feel brittle, as if it would snap if I touch it too hard. Lastly you have to be very careful what products you use on your hair so that it doesn't come out. I have to make sure that the products I use do not have any sulfates. I've just been using product that I've made myself.
I am at week 9 and I can tell the difference, my hair gets a little thicker now. Not to mention, the 1" maybe 1.5" of new growth of natural hair.
I am so afraid of heat damage that i've only use heat once,I am hoping and monitoring my hair,  i want to make sure that it goes back to its natural texture, because I do miss some of the style that I used to do with my natural hair, sometimes this hair is too smooth, too straight and won't hold the style I want. overall I'm very happy I did this, I will probably do it again, as we will be on trial from now until April. I just really don't want to damage my hair.
The 12th week is up on the 19th, so we will see.  I am tempted to wash with a sulfate just too see if my hair goes back to its previous texture, but I paid too much to do that.


ronie said:


> That's the hair I'm praying for in September for DH birthday. Are you natural or relaxed?





mshoneyfly said:


> Phaer When you say "amino acid treatment" are you talking about a keratin-like treatment from the salon or a DIY treatment like the one chicoro does onYT?  Deets please
> 
> Your hair is lovely, btw
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Phaer (Jan 9, 2014)

I just noticed your twist out in your avi, GORGEOUS, it is so chunky!.


crimsonpeach said:


> I'm really thinking about doing a nice size cut the next time I get my hair done (February).  I've got some splits that are making detangling a job. I'm so close to APL though.
> 
> It'll grow back I know...
> 
> ...


----------



## CharlieEcho (Jan 9, 2014)

Today is deep condition day. 

My deep conditioning treatment consists of olive oil, sweet almond oil, coconut oil, Garnier repair and shine conditioner which has lots of slip. I detangled, but I wasn't as gentle with my crown area as I should have been. Hope I haven't done more damage.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 9, 2014)

Did a twistout last night using entwine products and this morning my hair was not dry lol. I had to try and salvage using the blow dryer...


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 9, 2014)

Yesterday was wash day for me. Still loving AOGBP. I went to whole foods to buy a bottle for my mom and buy HSR to try and the cashier asked if it was a good conditioner because she sees people with all hair types buying them. 
It's time to dust my ends and I'm considering buying the split ender next week as a reward for stopping my product junkie ways haha


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 9, 2014)

^^^ I just ordered the splitender yesterday!   I think I'm going to narrow my styles down to bunning during the work week and wearing my upart on weekends... If I go somewhere! I hate buns but, I need to chill out on all the styling!


----------



## Shalay11 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm so ready to remove these crochets that I've had in since dec. 15,  but I'm stretching it for atleast 2 more weeks  



I ordered  14/16 inch alco remy in a 1b/27 for a sew in yay


----------



## Funmiloves (Jan 9, 2014)

Shalay11 looking forward to the pics after you install!


----------



## Funmiloves (Jan 9, 2014)

Righto, as for me, I did another weave, used 27 pieces in a colour 2 (now, I understand why most ladies just use the 27 pieces for wig caps!).  Plan is to keep this in for 8 weeks, if it holds up that long.

Pic 
(Taken just after doing Insanity fit test)


----------



## snoop (Jan 9, 2014)

I asked my mom to press my hair today.  She started out doing a hard press, but I got scared and we changed to a soft press.  (I think those are the right terms??)  I went for a trim right after.  I used KaraCare Cream Press, but I found it too greasy or maybe I just used too much.  I think that the next time I'll have to try using a serum or a spray protectant.

Unfortunately, I only have a pre-trim pic (starting pic for 2014).  I only took off between 0.5-1in.  I'm hoping that I can reach BSL by the end of the year....


----------



## ronie (Jan 10, 2014)

Phaer your hair came out beautiful.  I guess I have to wait at least a year cause I will only be 2 years post relaxer next month. I am also a slow grower so maybe  a year and a half. Please keep us updated with the after treatment.


----------



## Phaer (Jan 10, 2014)

ronie said:


> Phaer your hair came out beautiful.  I guess I have to wait at least a year cause I will only be 2 years post relaxer next month. I am also a slow grower so maybe  a year and a half. Please keep us updated with the after treatment.



Thank you and I definitely will.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 10, 2014)

You ladies have been so active up in here lol! Sorry I've been kind of here and there this week. It is my first week back to work since my mom got really sick in June and I took off to take care of her. A lot to catch up on and do sheesh!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2014)

[USER=330401 said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow[/USER];19503269]You ladies have been so active up in here lol! Sorry I've been kind of here and there this week. It is my first week back to work since my mom got really sick in June and I took off to take care of her. A lot to catch up on and do sheesh!



 Take your time. Taking care of a love one takes a lot out of you, so be loving to yourself. Ease your way back into everything. There is no need to rush, even small steps take you towards your goals.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 10, 2014)

I forgot I wanted to join this challenge. Here are my details.

Current hair length: NL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: 3c/4a Natural
Goal Month: I hope to make Full APL by December 2014 
Current Reggie and styling choices: I currently wash and DC 1-2 times per week and wear my hair in a wash'n'go with the occasional twist out. I'm doing henna once a week until March. I will be tea rinsing and using herbs to make my own moisturizing spritz. I do the LOC/LCOB method to moisturize my hair.
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I started inversion this month and got almost an inch of growth by day 7 so I will start doing this monthly. I will be using sulfur oil at least 3 times a week and I will be using JBCO on my edges nightly. I'm going to start baggying overnight on the days my hair feel really dry and start m&s in between wash days. I plan to start taking vitamins/supplements but I don't know which one yet. I'm also going to be eating healthier and exercising regularly.
Post a beginning picture


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2014)

My scalp has been really sore in the crown area and its not from growth. I think it may be stress related thinning or breakage. The thought of losing hair stresses me even more


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jan 10, 2014)

Phaer said:


> I just noticed your twist out in your avi, GORGEOUS, it is so chunky!.


 

Thanks!  That was the first twistout I did that I truly loved.  Good ole Original Moxie Hair Bling.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My scalp has been really sore in the crown area and its not from growth. I think it may be stress related thinning or breakage. The thought of losing hair stresses me even more



My scalp is sore as well. I was associating it with wearing this wig all week.  This is my last day of it though and I will be putting in flat twist extensions to give my scalp a break. Maybe I need to do 2 weeks in extensions 1 week in a wig. My scalp complains when it is too dry and too moist.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been having soreness in my crown area too and it is NOT growth.  I'm not stressed about anything but have noticed breakage in that area.  It is stressful indeed and heartbreaking.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 10, 2014)

Interesting... My crown is sore as well!

ETA... My hair is prone to breakage right where it's sore! It's the least healthy section on my hair!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2014)

hmm, I wonder if there is a common denominator. I'm not stressed, so it isn't stress. My scalp isn't dry. I have been moisturizing and sealing daily. I haven't noticed any breakage. Not more than usual anyway.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2014)

Im glad yall can relate. I did do a scalp massage yesterday, but I wonder why the crown is the only sore spot. I did just have a baby 4 months ago. It could be related to my hormones. Lets get to the root of this (pun intended)


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been applying JBCO mixed with peppermint oil to that section... Maybe it's too harsh for my scalp. I do focus on the crown when I apply it.

I'm clueless... This section actually makes me want to shave my head bald! Before my hair journey/color corrector mishap my crown was the strongest section of my hair. It hasn't been the same since then.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 10, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> I've been applying JBCO mixed with peppermint oil to that section... Maybe it's too harsh for my scalp. I do focus on the crown when I apply it.
> 
> I'm clueless... This section actually makes me want to shave my head bald! Before my hair journey/color corrector mishap my crown was the strongest section of my hair. It hasn't been the same since then.



I think we're onto something….I was applying JBCO to that area too because it was thinning---now it's sore and broken off    I'm thinking the JBCO might be too strong for my scalp.  

I also just had a baby too (well...it's been a year lol) but I just finished breast feeding so it could be hormonally related.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 10, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> I think we're onto something….I was applying JBCO to that area too because it was thinning---now it's sore and broken off    I'm thinking the JBCO might be too strong for my scalp.
> 
> I also just had a baby too (well...it's been a year lol) but I just finished breast feeding so it could be hormonally related.



I couldn't use jbco solo either....I had to mix it with some other oils


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 10, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> I couldn't use jbco solo either....I had to mix it with some other oils



I learned my lesson lol---never doing that again.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 11, 2014)

I didn't apply JBCO last night and my crown is no longer sore.


----------



## ronie (Jan 11, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> I didn't apply JBCO last night and my crown is no longer sore.



Interesting. I think the JBCO might be over stimulating to some of us. Maybe you should try 2-3 times a week instead of every day application. I don't remember a sore scalp, but all of these growth stimulating oils/products gave me EXCESSIVE shedding. I now leave my scalp alone. I do apply my DCs from root to tips, and i make sure to rinse well while rubbing the scalp.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally taking out these twists but I'm only doing the kitchen and then retwisting it 

Pretty sure I'm just going to keep it twisted up for the rest of the year


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 11, 2014)

My scalp isnt sore anymore although I slept in satin covered foam rollers. Im going to be home all day so I will keep my rollers in until tomorrow. If its uncomfortable for me to sleep I can put pincurls in place of each roller. 

Dh gave me the ok to buy a couple lace wigs. Ive been doing research on youtube and various sites. I think I found 2 that I love! One is yaki straight and the other is a long curly fro. Cant wait to wear them both. But first I have to make this blowout last another week... straight hair problems lol


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 11, 2014)

ronie said:


> Interesting. I think the JBCO might be over stimulating to some of us. Maybe you should try 2-3 times a week instead of every day application. I don't remember a sore scalp, but all of these growth stimulating oils/products gave me EXCESSIVE shedding. I now leave my scalp alone. I do apply my DCs from root to tips, and i make sure to rinse well while rubbing the scalp.


  The JBCO is also supposed to be good for inflammation and sore joints. It works on my feet after standing all day.   But I always mix it with coconut oil so its thinner and a little less potent. It still thickens and grows out my edges nicely. 

ETA: I looked for hydrolyzed keratin in all my products and came up with very few (doing my TU tomorrow).  I found this Palmers strengthening LI and moisturizing hair milk. They worked nicely together on dry hair. They left my NG moisturized instead of the usual crunchy, tangly mess and my relaxed strands looking and feeling plump and strong. 

 I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 11, 2014)

Still in a sew in from 11/30/13
I plan to take out 02/28/14.


Sigh...


----------



## ronie (Jan 11, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> *The JBCO is also supposed to be good for inflammation and sore joints. It works on my feet after standing all day.*   But I always mix it with coconut oil so its thinner and a little less potent. It still thickens and grows out my edges nicely.
> 
> ETA: I looked for hydrolyzed keratin in all my products and came up with very few (doing my TU tomorrow).  I found this Palmers strengthening LI and moisturizing hair milk. They worked nicely together on dry hair. They left my NG moisturized instead of the usual crunchy, tangly mess and my relaxed strands looking and feeling plump and strong.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!


I agree.
Castor oil is an all over remedy at my house. We use the pure haitian black castor oil, handmade by my grandmother and grand auties from the country side of Haiti. We get our supply whenever one of us travel back home.
Uses: sore joints, back pain, cold, stuffy nose, fever, inflammation, hair growth, skin furuncle (boil), constipation. As a child, i remember my mom pulling out the bottle of castor oil for everything. As a teenager, i laughed at her, and refused to use it. Now as a mother myself, i do not let myself run out. When my baby gets a cold or fever, i rub some castor oil on her chest, back, nose, head, and the next day fever is gone, stuffy nose is gone and the mucus starts to run out.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't been keeping up in here since I finally put some braids in a few weeks ago. they are not lasting as long as I wanted them too, but they look okay. I may have to rebraid in February instead of march.. that's ok. 

I desperately need to tend to my ends, but I'm waiting because I don't want to straighten until july and I want to use a split ender. we'll see if I regret waiting so long before I clip. its better than clipping every time I look at it. I'm trying to stretch my clippings. 

I've decided to straighten just one time this year... in July because I'm going someplace and, though I'm likely going to wear it up, I want to tend to the ends and for it to be straight just because. 

Then, it's staying braided up until the end of the year when I hope to be grazing if not fully BSL.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 12, 2014)

My nape is approaching APL. I didn't think it was quite that long. I am about 20 months post BC, but I am also only 5'0. My hair is between 8-9 inches in length. I guess being short has its advantages sometimes.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Take your time. Taking care of a love one takes a lot out of you, so be loving to yourself. Ease your way back into everything. There is no need to rush, even small steps take you towards your goals.



Thanks faith! It was an adjustment but think I did okay for my first week back. 

OAN I tried out 3 strand twists yesterday and will take down in the morning. Can't wait to see the results bc I've never done these b4.  I thought it would be difficult to do but it really wasn't all that bad. I do however need to get someone to cornrow my hair so I can start wigging it.


----------



## ronie (Jan 12, 2014)

Current hair length: *SL*
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *Natural*
Goal Month: *APL-september. Not worrying about BSL this year*
Current Reggie and styling choices: *Shampoo and DC once a week. Two strand twist with my own hair during the week, and twist/braid out on the week end.* *Trim every 10-12 weeks*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *I want to do more long term PS, stick to my staples, and stop trying too many new stuff.*
Post a beginning picture
First picture is my length as of today. The others are my end of year braid out done on damp/wet hair. My out styles are now as long as the style in my profile picture. Profile picture style was done in April of 2013 on blow dried hair.


----------



## ronie (Jan 12, 2014)

I am such a proud mama. My 3 year old daughter got braid checked. We had some family over, and my brother in law's girlfriend (spanish), asked me if my daughter isn't a little young to be wearing extensions. I told her that my daughter was not wearing any extensions, and that i 2 strand twist her hair my self every 2 weeks. She gave me the: yeah right look. I kept it moving, cause i did not want to discuss hair or my daughter with her. Then i saw her getting closer, and closer to my daughter, trying to touch her hair. It was hilarious. I mean she just turned 3, and she's getting checked. Seriously? 
As much as i wanted to undo one of the twist for her, i did not. If she's still around in 2 years i will let her see what WL look like on a black 5 year old girl.
 I was kind of happy too. I started her journey along with mines, 2 years ago. She only had hair on her crown then, and now she is almost bsb stretched. Here's a picture of what her twists looked like


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't checked in for a while. But I'm still here. Since the new year, I'm just trying new things to see if it will work. I really want to be APL by June. So I gave up combs, only finger detangle which takes time but I lose less hair. I've also started diluting the shampoo and alternating with co-wash on wash day.


----------



## Funmiloves (Jan 12, 2014)

Applied my sulfur mix to my scalp and sprayed scurl onto my cornrows


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2014)

I threw my hair in a bun today. Otherwise my 4 month old would have his little hands all tangled in my hair and pulling it out lol.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm doing GHE right now but, I might end up co-washing tonight.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 12, 2014)

I texturized today at 15 weeks post!  I covered the length of my hair with Palmer's coconut strengthening conditioner, sealed it in with safflower oil and twisted loosely in small sections. I added some oil and SAA powder to the texturizer and used the Palmer's again for the mid-protein step. After rinsing and neutralizing, I still have a very nice, slight wave.

 Im DCing now with ORS hair masque and my fenugreek paste from the freezer. Next, I will tea rinse and DC again with AOHSR.  Not sure if I retained anything but I feel like Im getting off to a good start for the new year. Planning to redo my yarn braids in about 3 weeks for the C&G challenge. Until then, I will cowash, trim and DC religiously to combat chronic split ends. 

 I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 12, 2014)

Today, I put a bun on for the week. I will be doing GHE Monday and Wednesday.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 13, 2014)

Definitely APL in the back now I want the front and sides to catch up


----------



## bronxchick (Jan 13, 2014)

Checking in:

I finally got to do my co-wash and LOC with GHE yesterday. Since my hair was flat ironed for the start of the challenge, I saturated my wet hair with coconut oil. I knew it really needed it. I'm thinking of getting braids but an still on the fence. Anyway, I'm glad to have my hair curly again. When it was straight, I felt kind of guilty. Lol


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 13, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> Definitely APL in the back now I want the front and sides to catch up



I think that you are almost BSL in the back as well. Congrats!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 13, 2014)

My hair has been feeling so short lately. *sigh*


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> My hair has been feeling so short lately. *sigh*



Mine too. I just sprayed some dry shampoo on it to freshen it up and soak up the excess oil. Now I have swang again and it smells great


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 13, 2014)

Did a corrective today and I might make APL by mid April my next relaxer!!!

My hair feels and looks so healthy


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 13, 2014)

brownb83 congrats!!! What have you been doing?


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 13, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> brownb83 congrats!!! What have you been doing?



Thank you!! I rollerset twice a week. Dc with heat for a hour once a week. 
Gallon of water a day. And I take fish oil every day.

I have also been working out 5 days a week.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 13, 2014)

brownb83 that's a great regimen!  Very simple but effective..


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 13, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> brownb83 that's a great regimen!  Very simple but effective..



Lol for me simple is best. I went through a stage where I tried so much funky stuff,trying to increase growth.

I stopped and said it had to be a better way. I don't want to cook up concotions to put on my scalp.

I just want clean flowing fresh smelling hair. Those things work for others and that's cool but for me? Lol no


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm thinking about cutting my hair some more.  I'll decide next month when I flat iron.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 13, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> I'm thinking about cutting my hair some more.  I'll decide next month when I flat iron.



I cut mine last night. I needed a trim but ended up cutting nearly 2".  My hair feels great now.  ..Unfortunately that means that I'm no longer grazing APL


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 13, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> I cut mine last night. I needed a trim but ended up cutting nearly 2".  My hair feels great now.  ..Unfortunately that means that I'm no longer grazing APL



I cut about 2" a couple weeks ago! Maybe I'll do an inch more  off the length and add layers. 
#healthoverlength


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is a current pic of my hair after a blowout. I'm almost eight weeks post. I'm not sure when I'll make APL but hopefully by Summer.


----------



## BlaqKitty (Jan 13, 2014)

Just an update on my hair.

I've decided to stop using unnecessary products in my regimen.

I'm gonna start mud washing when I run out of my conditioner. 

Cowash
AVG as a leave in
Shea butter as my Sealant and Styler 

So far this is working really well for me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 13, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> I'm thinking about cutting my hair some more.  I'll decide next month when I flat iron.



I just choked!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 13, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> I cut mine last night. I needed a trim but ended up cutting nearly 2".  My hair feels great now.  ..Unfortunately that means that I'm no longer grazing APL



Okay y'all are trying to kill me...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 13, 2014)

BlaqKitty said:


> Just an update on my hair.  I've decided to stop using unnecessary products in my regimen.  I'm gonna start mud washing when I run out of my conditioner.  Cowash AVG as a leave in Shea butter as my Sealant and Styler  So far this is working really well for me.



That's the problem I have...trying everything under the sun! Sigh I have a solid regi but my products keep growing. Like dcs I don't mind but stylers and leave ins I have to cut it out!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 13, 2014)

I did my first 3 strand twists on Saturday for a twist out for work today. I must admit I'm extremely happy with the results! I'm definitely going to try this on my girls so their twist outs will last. It really wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. Still waiting on someone to braid my hair so I can wig it. I may end up just doing it myself this weekend but I'm being lazy.













Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow that is beautiful. How long did it take u to twist your hair?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> HairPleezeGrow that is beautiful. How long did it take u to twist your hair?



Thanks, I want to say about 45 min to an hour be I wanted to make sure I was doing it right. Plus doesn't help when you sitting in front of the TV and keep stopping lol.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow Your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Jan 14, 2014)

Loving my sew-in...so is hubby 

Tried curly hair this time around, and it gives me a different look LOL


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks, I want to say about 45 min to an hour be I wanted to make sure I was doing it right. Plus doesn't help when you sitting in front of the TV and keep stopping lol.



Where's the tutorial? I want to try....your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jan 14, 2014)

I've been wearing my hair out a lot lately and decided to get back on my twisting game.  Just completed a set and pinned them up.  I've totally missed this style even though it takes me FOREVER to do.  I'll be wearing a twistout this weekend and then redoing these twists to keep in for a couple weeks.  

I think I like the whiskey soak from BASK.  Definitely can tell a change in my breakage.  I'm going to try the Hairveda Methi in the next couple weeks.  I have high hopes since I'm now in love with the Sitrinillah DC.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 14, 2014)

Last night I twisted my bangs in preparation to flat iron it this morning... The waves were cute so, I didn't flat iron them.  My hair is super soft from last nights combo! My client gave me some Wen to try out and now I want to purchase it. I just started a 40 day fast with my church yesterday and I gave up spending on things outside of necessities... I think this will be harder than giving up FB, IG and poultry!


----------



## steffiejoe (Jan 14, 2014)

I would like to join . Here is my most recent length check. I'm natural and I had a Dominican blow out on 1-11-14. She had to cut 2 inches due to my dry split ends.  I deep condition once or twice a month . I MS a few times a week . I wear half wigs 99% of the time .   I need to up my hair game because the last few years I've been focusing on my fitness goals .


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 14, 2014)

steffiejoe Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## ronie (Jan 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I did my first 3 strand twists on Saturday for a twist out for work today. I must admit I'm extremely happy with the results! I'm definitely going to try this on my girls so their twist outs will last. It really wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. Still waiting on someone to braid my hair so I can wig it. I may end up just doing it myself this weekend but I'm being lazy.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


Very pretty, and your hair hangs lower everytime I see it. Great job. Products used ?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> HairPleezeGrow Your skin is gorgeous!



OMGosh I just laughed out loud...I'm sorry I've never had anyone tell me that. I actually use clarisonic spin brush and Purity from qvc to wash my face. Been using it for almost a year now. Thank you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

Anticipatience08 said:


> Loving my sew-in...so is hubby
> 
> Tried curly hair this time around, and it gives me a different look LOL



Did you already share a pic of this sew in?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> Where's the tutorial? I want to try....your hair is gorgeous!



Thanks...I saw it on YT...lmc if I can find the link.

ETA- here's the video...I don't braid it at the root though I just started twisting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx6nsbyPMj0


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

steffiejoe said:


> I would like to join . Here is my most recent length check. I'm natural and I had a Dominican blow out on 1-11-14. She had to cut 2 inches due to my dry split ends.  I deep condition once or twice a month . I MS a few times a week . I wear half wigs 99% of the time .   I need to up my hair game because the last few years I've been focusing on my fitness goals .



Look at that gorgeous hair! Sigh just pure hair porn!!!

ETA- how long have you been natural?  Would love to see a pic of it in its natural state


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

ronie said:


> Very pretty, and your hair hangs lower everytime I see it. Great job. Products used ?



Thanks ronie...ummm I THINK I used pink stuff from HH (trying to use up my products from this line so they don't go bad on me...long story) and QB alma heavy cream. Girl i have so many products I'm putting myself on a no buy unless it's a gr8 sale bc this is just ridiculous!


----------



## MissAn (Jan 14, 2014)

I am joining in!! I would like to stop cutting my hair and get back to my APL from 2010 (in my album)

Current hair length -- SL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning -- Relaxed
Goal Month -- December 2014
Current Reggie and styling choices -- 
No heat except 1x per month max, protective styles or buns otherwise, wash or co-wash with Giovanni & DC once a week with AO mixed with EVOO, protein treatments with Aphogee 2-step as needed. Trying to keep it simple.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? No heat. No scissors. Stretching between relaxers.

1/13/14 on wash day:


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm joining since I didn't make apl last year. 

Current hair length: collar bone
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural
Goal Month: giving myself to dec 14 to be full APL
Current Reggie and styling choices: cleanse weekly, dc weekly, Baggie nightly, moisturizer and seal daily, lo manipulation, lo heat
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Taking vitamins, working out at least twice a week, increase water intake
Post a beginning picture


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 15, 2014)

Ladies when you join the challenge please send me a PM so that way I know I haven't added you already. There's some that I added b4 and just getting around to doing stats so I don't need a PM from them. But if you are barely joining please PM me.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi! I'm Alex and I'm joining this challenge. I'm not yet APL, but I would like to hope that by December 2014, my hair hits BSL.

Current hair length-- Below Shoulder, not quite APL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning-- Texlaxed/Transitioning
Goal Month-- I give myself all year to get to BSL, so December 31, 2014
Current Reggie and styling choices--
I protective style with cornrows under wigs and hats for 2 weeks at a time.
I steam every couple of weeks, for 20 minutes with DC or leave in.
Using the Shea Moisture line and Komaza Care line for moisture, protein, conditioning, , and Sulfur 8 to reduce itching while in braids. 
I baggy or GHE 2-3x per week to combat the dry winter air.
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
I think I have finally found my perfect moisture/protein balance-- my hair was breaking like crazy at all of my lines of demarcation (relaxed to texlaxed, texlaxed to less processed texlaxed, and less processed texlaxed to natural hair) But for the last 3 weeks, I started using a moisturizer with a good amount of silk protein, even though it’s primarily a moisturizer, and everything just stopped. My hair has felt tooooo good, and when I run my hands down my braid to check for dry spots or anything amiss, nothing comes off on my hand. I thought there was no help for my relaxed ends!
Post a beginning picture
I’ll take one when I come out of these cornrows.[/I][/I]


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 16, 2014)

UPDATE:









I'm claiming FULL CBL. I think I'm on track to make it by Spring!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I'm claiming FULL CBL. I think I'm on track to make it by Spring!



That's gr8!


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 16, 2014)

I think I'm going to just take these twists out and start from scratch. My hair needs a good protein treatment and I can't do that with the twists. They've been in for 3.5 months now


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 16, 2014)

Time to wash and retwist......guess that'll be my weekend project along with my dd's hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2014)

My new wig is here! Im going to wear my lace wig on weekends (for work) and special occasions. When im around the house I will wear my hair in cornrows. I can cowash as needed and I will redo my braids every other week. My wig regimen will last for 2 months. I start missing my hair after a while


----------



## Mjon912 (Jan 16, 2014)

Checking in... I started early today so hopefully I'll be finished at a decent time tonight... Currently prepooing with oils and conditioner, I didn't realize I ran out of honey so we will see how this wash day goes...17 months post relaxer!!! Soon to be fully natural, can't wait!!!


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Jan 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Did you already share a pic of this sew in?



Not the best pic, but here it is! This is the longest weave I've ever had, but you can't tell me nuthin' now


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 16, 2014)

Gonna start using NJoy's oil during the week to try an get a boost of growth before my relaxer.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 16, 2014)

Time to wash and retwist......guess that'll be my weekend project along with my dd's hair


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Anticipatience08 said:


> Not the best pic, but here it is! This is the longest weave I've ever had, but you can't tell me nuthin' now



Ooh very pretty!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My new wig is here! Im going to wear my lace wig on weekends (for work) and special occasions. When im around the house I will wear my hair in cornrows. I can cowash as needed and I will redo my braids every other week. My wig regimen will last for 2 months. I start missing my hair after a while



Yes y'all need to check it out in the wig thread. Just gorgeous ...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## steffiejoe (Jan 16, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> steffiejoe Your hair is gorgeous!



Thank you
It's been a long road to get here but it has been worth all the hard work!!


----------



## steffiejoe (Jan 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Look at that gorgeous hair! Sigh just pure hair porn!!!
> 
> ETA- how long have you been natural?  Would love to see a pic of it in its natural state



Thanks. I have have been natural 5 years. I have had two major set backs but I never gave up on my hair journey.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

steffiejoe said:


> Thanks. I have have been natural 5 years. I have had two major set backs but I never gave up on my hair journey.



Thanks for sharing. You give me so much hope bc I think your hair density is like mine so it gives me an idea of what my hair will be. Such an inspiration...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Ugh my whole post just deleted...  Anyway I was saying I went ahead and did a perimeter braid and then two French braids down the back. I left some hair out I. The front. Don't y'all laugh at my pics bc I hate taking pictures...this is an old FL unit I bout years ago.    View attachment 242537 View attachment 242539 View attachment 242541  Sent from my iPad using LHCF

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Jan 17, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> UPDATE:  I'm claiming FULL CBL. I think I'm on track to make it by Spring!


  You and I are about the same length. , except my front is shorter. We have similar texture as well. Hoping for full SL by summer, and APL by September. 
Are you planning yo flat iron anytime?


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 17, 2014)

Bday weekend so I am currently pre poo with Jbco. I will wash n condition with Vo5 and Aussie moist. Than blow dry, flat iron using coconut milk serum. Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2014)

I need to stop being lazy and cornrow my hair tonight under my wig. If only DH knew how to braid...


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 18, 2014)

Checking in: I prepooed overnight with coconut oil and milk.  Cowashed this morning with Suave and currently deep conditioning under the steamer for 30 minutes.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2014)

I went ahead and cornrowed my hair last night. Then I sprayed my aloe juice and saturated the braids with keracare humecto and olive oil. My hair will be drenched in moisture for the next 2 months. Last time my hair broke during my wig regimen  I aint having that this time


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 18, 2014)

I think my hair is closer to APL than I think. I also think that I thought APL will feel longer.  So now I need to reconsider my final hair goal (BSL), to see if that will "feel" like a lot of hair like I think it will.  A lot of this is because my hair is fine.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## CharlieEcho (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm doing a dc with coconut oil, almond oil and shea butter.  I spend the week in cornrows. As I go to the gym I rinse the sweat out daily and then moisturise my cornrows usually with almond oil or castor oil . I find about 3-5 crescent shaped broken hairs when I run the mixture down the ends of my cornrows. I trimmed at the end of December. Anyone experience  the same thing? Note I've always had this problem even when I didn't rise my hair daily  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

Eta - I found my answer for those of you experiencing the same thing -: check out this blog. The author is a scientist by trade. Very informative
http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2011/06/tiny-wisps-of-hair-is-kinky-hair-weak.html?m=1

. Here is a pic of the type of breakage I'm referencing. This image is from the blog.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jan 18, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I think my hair is closer to APL than I think. I also think that I thought APL will feel longer.  So now I need to reconsider my final hair goal (BSL), to see if that will "feel" like a lot of hair like I think it will.  A lot of this is because my hair is fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Yeah Apl is not where it's at Bsl here we come!!!!!.(I'm a bit tipsy ) teehee


----------



## alex114 (Jan 19, 2014)

Update:
Here are my pictures-- I tried to get a good shot of the back but I'm alone at home so yeah lol
And I just took out some two week old cornrows, so I'll probably wear it around today, wash it with my terresentials and Shea moisture, and then have someone re braid it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2014)

alex114 said:


> Update:
> Here are my pictures-- I tried to get a good shot of the back but I'm alone at home so yeah lol
> And I just took out some two week old cornrows, so I'll probably wear it around today, wash it with my terresentials and Shea moisture, and then have someone re braid it.



Your hair is looking so good!  I'm getting my beehive done today so I can start wigging it.


----------



## Phaer (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is a picture I took today, my hair is right above my bra, I think in a couple of months it would be full bsl (I hope).


----------



## CharlieEcho (Jan 19, 2014)

Congratulations. How long did it take you to get to this point?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 19, 2014)

I finally made time for a wash and DC session today, my scalp is thanking me. I shampooed with GVP hydrating poo and DC'd with ORS replenish. Not sure if I'll have time to cowash later in the week so I'll try not to get too much build before wash day next weekend.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm switching up my regimen a tad bit. Gonna try decreasing my deep conditioning from 2x a week to once every 7-10 (maybe 14  ) days. 
I work out 4-5 times a week so I'm already cowashing at least twice. I think all the extra moisture is making my ends weak. 

Oh and I'm also giving up combs for a while to see if a finger detangling only routine makes a difference. Only time I'll break out a comb is if I do a curlformer set, use heat, or something like that.

I dont know, we'll see how this goes


----------



## alex114 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you! HairPleezeGrow I'm really just trying to tiptoe around these two textures-- I don't need any tantrums from my hair right now lol. Cornrows are just amazing (when done correctly) for keeping my hair tucked away! And I recently bought a men's active sports cap with mesh at the top instead of the usual wig cap to keep my hair from being too dried out. I've seen a pretty noticeable difference. I hope your wiggling goes well ^_^


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 19, 2014)

Today Im trying a catnip tea rinse for the first time. Its supposed to condition the hair, prevent split ends, reduce breakage, promote growth and shine. Guess I will cowash it out in the shower.  I added some peppermint eo and a plastic cap prob for about 30 mins. 

I wore a faux high bun yesterday. It was really cute and easy to do. Im doin another one tonight but BIGGER and in a donut shape.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 19, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Today Im trying a catnip tea rinse for the first time. Its supposed to condition the hair, prevent split ends, reduce breakage, promote growth and shine. Guess I will cowash it out in the shower.  I added some peppermint eo and a plastic cap prob for about 30 mins.  I wore a faux high bun yesterday. It was really cute and easy to do. Im doin another one tonight but BIGGER and in a donut shape.  I LOVE this HHJ!!



What kind of hair did you use for your bun? Track hair, braid hair, etc?


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jan 19, 2014)

I relaxed today at 12.5 weeks post.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 20, 2014)

ronie said:


> You and I are about the same length. , except my front is shorter. We have similar texture as well. Hoping for full SL by summer, and APL by September. Are you planning yo flat iron anytime?



I was going to flat iron in April because that's my re-chop 1 year anniversary, but I probably won't. I want to flat iron when I make full APL though. .which might be by April. .so idk lol.   I'll probably end up doing some kind of heatless blowout/rollerset to mimic the look.

Oh yeah. Here's my wash & go update:





I'm going to wear my hair wet all summer. I think that contributed heavily to my retention.


----------



## snoop (Jan 20, 2014)

Pressed my hair a week and a half ago and got a trim.  Just washed it out yesterday and put them in two strand twists.  My hair feels so much shorter now than I remember if feeling 2 weeks ago.  Tried using the same technique I did a month ago where I roller set then twisted.  That time my twists came out super fluffy and long.  This time they were shrunken, the twists were super skinny, but my hair feels so silky and smooth.  I don't think that I suffered any heat damage, not sure what was different this time around.


----------



## sisters248 (Jan 20, 2014)

Baggy my hair last night. This morning I plan on cowashing my hair with suave naturals.


----------



## Phaer (Jan 20, 2014)

That sounds great, where did you get it? 





mshoneyfly said:


> Today Im trying a catnip tea rinse for the first time. Its supposed to condition the hair, prevent split ends, reduce breakage, promote growth and shine. Guess I will cowash it out in the shower.  I added some peppermint eo and a plastic cap prob for about 30 mins.
> 
> I wore a faux high bun yesterday. It was really cute and easy to do. Im doin another one tonight but BIGGER and in a donut shape.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 20, 2014)

Finally took the twists out, shrinkage is the devil


----------



## Phaer (Jan 20, 2014)

CharlieEcho said:


> Congratulations. How long did it take you to get to this point?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I am not sure if this question was addressed to me, but in case it was, this is 3 years worth of growth, breakage and set backs.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 20, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> I was going to flat iron in April because that's my re-chop 1 year anniversary, but I probably won't. I want to flat iron when I make full APL though. .which might be by April. .so idk lol.   I'll probably end up doing some kind of heatless blowout/rollerset to mimic the look.  Oh yeah. Here's my wash & go update:  I'm going to wear my hair wet all summer. I think that contributed heavily to my retention.



Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 20, 2014)

snoop said:


> Pressed my hair a week and a half ago and got a trim.  Just washed it out yesterday and put them in two strand twists.  My hair feels so much shorter now than I remember if feeling 2 weeks ago.  Tried using the same technique I did a month ago where I roller set then twisted.  That time my twists came out super fluffy and long.  This time they were shrunken, the twists were super skinny, but my hair feels so silky and smooth.  I don't think that I suffered any heat damage, not sure what was different this time around.



Did you do a dc with protein and then moisture?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## alex114 (Jan 20, 2014)

I just had my hair put back into cornrows-- for the next 2 weeks, I'll be moisturizing and sealing daily, with no added manipulation! I do have a question though-- I noticed a bit of breakage (2 or 3 little pieces of 1/2-1 inch lengths) which I treated by adding some Aubrey GBP to just my ends. My relaxed ends need protein more than my texlaxed or natural areas so I'm just trying to see what else I could've done, or if it's advisable to leave a protein treatment on my hair, or if I should rinse it out in the next couple hours.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm going to switch up to a bob in a week or 2 so I think I'm going to leave this challenge.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 20, 2014)

alex114 said:


> I just had my hair put back into cornrows-- for the next 2 weeks, I'll be moisturizing and sealing daily, with no added manipulation! I do have a question though-- I noticed a bit of breakage (2 or 3 little pieces of 1/2-1 inch lengths) which I treated by adding some Aubrey GBP to just my ends. My relaxed ends need protein more than my texlaxed or natural areas so I'm just trying to see what else I could've done, or if it's advisable to leave a protein treatment on my hair, or if I should rinse it out in the next couple hours.



I wouldn't leave the PT in your hair unless it's states it's for that purpose. Look for some strengthening sprays/LIs you could use. I know a lot of the ladies rave about aphogee spray. Or have you tried like your own tea mix to spray on your hair daily if needed?  Check out the ayurvedic, coffee,  tea thread if you haven't already.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 20, 2014)

FemmeCreole said:


> I'm going to switch up to a bob in a week or 2 so I think I'm going to leave this challenge.



FemmeCreole Dang, you can't just get a bob sew in?!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 20, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> FemmeCreole Dang, you can't just get a bob sew in?!



Damn... now I feel like I'm on the short bus.  I didn't think of that hehehehe


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 20, 2014)

FemmeCreole said:


> Damn... now I feel like I'm on the short bus.  I didn't think of that hehehehe



lol Get it together. No cutting of the hair ma'am


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 20, 2014)

Im loving my carefree wig regimen. I think I will cowash tonight with hellp hydration. I just hope my braids dont get too frizzy


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2014)

snoop said:


> Pressed my hair a week and a half ago and got a trim.  Just washed it out yesterday and put them in two strand twists.  My hair feels so much shorter now than I remember if feeling 2 weeks ago.  Tried using the same technique I did a month ago where I roller set then twisted.  That time my twists came out super fluffy and long.  This time they were shrunken, the twists were super skinny, but my hair feels so silky and smooth.  I don't think that I suffered any heat damage, not sure what was different this time around.



Maybe you used a different set of products.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 20, 2014)

Phaer said:


> That sounds great, where did you get it?



Phaer
Oh, the catnip tea I got from vitacost. And BTW, its true that the catnip is like a conditioner. I did cowash with VO5 after rinsing but when I took off the tea bag, my hair was ultra conditioned!  It was laid like new born baby hair.  I always have tangles but not last night :no no: 

Catnip is now my newest staple. Im gonna use it to condition when Im in braids

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 20, 2014)

After 5 years I have finally mastered my flat iron routine!!  I was always getting really dry tangled hair with every flat iron. I initially thought it was because my flat iron sucked, but it was my technique.

Last night I...
1. Shampoo'd with aphogee poo for damaged hair
2. Mixed aphogee 2min reconstructor and silk elements DC and saturated my strands and covered my hair with a plastic cap for 2 hrs (I fell asleep )
3. I rinsed the product out and then conditioned again with Sally's GVP Nexxus Humectress
4. I detangled my hair in 4 quadrants and sprayed aphogee pro vitamin leave-in and aphogee (I love their products. Can't you tell?!) keratin and green tea restructurizer on each quad. I lightly blow dried my hair on cool and then misted my hair with a silk elements heat protectant. 
5. I flat ironed each section using the comb-chase method and when I tell you my hair was silky, it was SILKY! My 4b hair looked and felt like the best of the best remy out there.  It was shiny and have lots of movement.  My SO couldn't stop running his fingers through it 

I'm so excited! Can't wait to flat iron (IN 6 MONTHS) again


----------



## snoop (Jan 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Maybe you used a different set of products.


 
Unless I DC, I basically have the same product lineup in my routine everyday/each week.

The things that I did differently this time were:
- no DC with mayo
- additionla cocoa powder and coconut milk in my mud wash (I used the thicker part of the milk too, since I didn't realize that I needed to shake the can first)
- warmed up a wash cloth and put it on my head to help with the steam treatment.

I'll have to try the whole process again next week then decide whether I prefer long and fluffy-soft hair or shrunken and silky hair.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 21, 2014)

Is this APL?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2014)

LexiDior said:


> Is this APL?



It looks like cbl in the front, but we cant see the back


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 21, 2014)

^^^^^I second that. It looks like CBL.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you ladies, that actually is a strain from the back, I just pulled it forwards.


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 21, 2014)

Had to dust a little last night. But my hair feels so much better.


----------



## angie4ever (Jan 21, 2014)

Current hair length :          Shoulder length
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning.      Transitioning
Current Reggie and styling choices.      Hot oil, leave in, cow ash, deep treatment , braids, flexi rods, Bantu knits


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 21, 2014)

LexiDior said:


> Is this APL?



I agree ... CBL


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 21, 2014)

LexiDior said:


> Thank you ladies, that actually is a strain from the back, I just pulled it forwards.



A good way to check the length accurately when pulling hair from the back is to turn your head looking to the left or right depending on what side you are measuring. So like in the pic you posted since you have the right side pulled to front look to the left and take the picture.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 21, 2014)

havent posted in here in a while.  i decided to flat iron just to see what i was working with..(no pics, its nothing special, i suck at flat irons lol)  looks like im between shoulder and collarbone...if that makes sense.  im happy with my progress thus far.  didnt think id make it to this point so fast after my last chop.  i just have a lot of shrinkage, so maybe it's not as much as i think it is, it just feels that way.  i think maybe 3-4 inches until i get to the top of my armpit...which is baffling because last time i made it to APL, it took me a bazillion years to get there.  heh...good techniques and care pay off...that or my hair is fickle and does what it wants.  

i can actually make a decent ponytail...so yay to that.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> A good way to check the length accurately when pulling hair from the back is to turn your head looking to the left or right depending on what side you are measuring. So like in the pic you posted since you have the right side pulled to front look to the left and take the picture.




hmm.  i didnt know this trick.  ill try it next time i check up on my length and see how accurate ive been lol


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 22, 2014)

Flat ironed


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 22, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> Flat ironed



Looking good and your ends look really healthy, you're close to APL


I really want to steam tonight but I'm out of distilled water and there is no way I'm going out again in this cold. So, I'll apply conditioner to dry hair, put on a shower cap and a scarf and let it sit for an hour. Rinse off, apply oil and cowash with Aussie 3MM. This cold weather is beginning to dry out my hair


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally got around to washing my hair! Well actually cowashing..I pre-pooed.with aobc and my hair felt amazing when I rinsed. I even had definition in my curl pattern. I didn't want to lose that, so I decided to use ssi honey rinse instead of shampoo. It took away a little of the definition but it was super soft. It was easy to detangle....really didn't use the comb. I moisturized with qb ctdg and plaited it up...i will start twisting tomorrow morning.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 23, 2014)

DCd with the new Shea Moisture smooth & repair masque but first I applied the hair & scalp weekly therapy (keratin 2nd ingredient) like a conditioning prepoo. I let that sit under a plastic cap and skully hat for an hour then added the masque for another hour.  I cowashed it out with VO5 pomegranate grapefruit.   

These products really smoothed my roots a significant amount. I left quite a bit of texture in the crown area (ETA: from my last texturizer TU) and my hair feels strong, soft and healthy. Cant wait to try this again using the entire line.   Then I flatironed lightly and pincurled it up for the night.  I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 23, 2014)

My first successful ponytail/puff . This is from a 2-day twist out. Please disregard the 3" of roots in the front


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 23, 2014)

Need to DC with some moisture this weekend, I've been heavy on the protein lately.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Ladies,
New to challenge. Just rejoined LHCF after a long hiatus. Had a second child and let my hair go. I cut back to neck length last year as I went natural and cut off last bit of relaxed ends. Fast forward to August 2013, I threw in the towel and relaxed. My stretch ends this Friday and I will relax again. I think I'm almost knocking on APL. 

Will post better photo post relaxer.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 23, 2014)

Its been almost 3 weeks since I got my dominican blowout and my hair still hasnt reverted completely. I wet it almost daily with aloe juice, but im thinking the curls wont come back until I use shampoo


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 23, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Its been almost 3 weeks since I got my dominican blowout and my hair still hasnt reverted completely. I wet it almost daily with aloe juice, but im thinking the curls wont come back until I use shampoo



i hope thats its not heat damage


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 23, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Its been almost 3 weeks since I got my dominican blowout and my hair still hasnt reverted completely. I wet it almost daily with aloe juice, but im thinking the curls wont come back until I use shampoo



Did you protein treat it? Can't remember uf I asked this b4...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 23, 2014)

I've been extra tired this week...haven't done anything to my hair but retwist it at night in like 6 twists. Here's how I wore my hair today. 


View attachment 243577


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 23, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Did you protein treat it? Can't remember uf I asked this b4...



I always use protein before the blowout, but I havent used anything after except keracare humecto. I basically used it as a leave in on my braids. Maybe I should cowash and see what hapoens. But not tonight its gonna freeze. I dont wanna get sick


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 24, 2014)

MsKikiStar said:


> My first successful ponytail/puff . This is from a 2-day twist out. Please disregard the 3" of roots in the front



Sweet color.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jan 24, 2014)

Washed and set my hair a few days ago... I'm about CBL and hop to be APL by May and BSL by oct... I need to take a length shot pic so I can compare



Best length shot I have right now


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 24, 2014)

I had to do a mean trim last night. But I'm ok with it because my hair looks so much better!


----------



## back2relaxed (Jan 24, 2014)

Getting my relaxer after 14 weeks today!!!  Sitting under the dryer as I type.  It was a long stretch for me, I've always relaxed at 10-12 weeks.  This year I will be committed to 14-15 weeks.  I'll post an after pic but get into those edges.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2014)

The city shut down because we are not used to cold weather lol. Ive been home all day in my bonnet. These kids r on my last nerve too. I think im gonna baggy my hair overnight with olive oil


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> The city shut down because we are not used to cold weather lol. Ive been home all day in my bonnet. These kids r on my last nerve too. I think im gonna baggy my hair overnight with olive oil



Yep we not either here in San Antonio lol. Girl these people can't even drive right in normal weather so shoot dont let it rain, storm, or freeze...plus it was ice on the roads early this morning...you think I went out there, I think not! So today I coach and dcd and put my hair back in 3 strand twists. I did go to Target 30 minutes ago (felt safe) and was looking for a Remington curling wand but I didn't see it...boo....


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 24, 2014)

I really can't deal with this cold anymore  . I promise to not complain when it hits triple digits this summer lol. I've increased my cowashing and DC'ing and I'm still experiencing some dryness, even though I m&s twice a day


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2014)

SugarRush said:


> I really can't deal with this cold anymore  . I promise to not complain when it hits triple digits this summer lol. I've increased my cowashing and DC'ing and I'm still experiencing some dryness, even though I m&s twice a day



I feel you. Im ready for the Houston heat! It gets so hot I can dc while im driving the kids to school.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 24, 2014)

Posting my official start pic. Coming off a 5 month stretch. Stylist was scissor happy and got me for about an inch. I'm really going to try and learn to self relax for next time.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 25, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> FemmeCreole Dang, you can't just get a bob sew in?!



Ok so I got the bob sew in instead of chopping.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 25, 2014)

Sitting under my soft bonnet dryer with ORS Replenish (the one with the banana on the front) on my dry hair.  Gonna shampoo with Kiehls Olive shampoo, then DC for 5 - 10 mins with AOHSR.  Then rollerset and flat iron.  Pretty much my staple Saturday routine lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 25, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Posting my official start pic. Coming off a 5 month stretch. Stylist was scissor happy and got me for about an inch. I'm really going to try and learn to self relax for next time.



Your hair looks great


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Fiiinnnaaalllyy got my hair braided up. Starting wigging it tomorrow. 


View attachment 243889



View attachment 243891


----------



## Mjon912 (Jan 26, 2014)

Finally got a min to post a good starting pic. I cut my hair, clearly not for evenness lol, a few weeks ago and I instantly regretted it so this yr I'm just focusing on length. Once I get to my BSL goal I'll even it back up but it doesn't bother me that much since I always wear it up


----------



## Phaer (Jan 26, 2014)

I think my hair has fully reverted to the pre amino acid treatment. My camera has been fuzzy since I dropped it in the snow, so these pictures are not as clear as I would like.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 26, 2014)

Phaer said:


> I think my hair has fully reverted to the pre amino acid treatment. My camera has been fuzzy since I dropped it in the snow, so these pictures are not as clear as I would like.



That's gr8!

ETA- not the camera part lol


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2014)

Some beautiful hair up in here.
Planning a blow out on Thursday night. I can't wait to see what my hair looks like. Might do some twists or braid for a blow out twist/braid out this weekend.
This winter is a beast yo.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2014)

Its supposed to freeze tomorrow so im gonna spend my day inside drinking hot chocolate, bundled up with my babies and doing an all day baggy with aussie moist and olive oil


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 27, 2014)

ronie said:


> Some beautiful hair up in here. Planning a blow out on Thursday night. I can't wait to see what my hair looks like. Might do some twists or braid for a blow out twist/braid out this weekend. This winter is a beast yo.



Please post pics of the blowout.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 27, 2014)

I am so disappointed in myself. I've been deep conditioning, moisturizing, and sealing religiously, but it wasn't until today that I realized why my hair has been acting crazy. The shampoo I've been using to wash my hair almost twice a week is a clarifying shampoo...and I always shampoo twice! That explains sooooo much. Ive been using this for a few months and had no idea why my hair was misbehaving. Hopefully after I put this aside my hair will stop shedding and breaking so much. Anyone have any good shampoo recs????


----------



## BrownGirlLawyer (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't update in a while. Did a quick wash day on sunday.

Shampoo'ed-2X with Mizani Milk Bath (Best sulfate shampoo I've ever had)
Protein-Joico K-Pak DPR for 5-7 while I handle my other shower biz-ness
D'C-Joico Intense Hydrator under steamer for 25 minutes

Air-dried my hair and that's it. Really elaborate I know but my wrestling PPV was coming on and my hair was not getting in the way. But all talk aside my hair is lion mane fluffy and soft so its a win. I'm bunning for the weak and then on saturday I'm going to the salon for a flat iron/length check, which I will post. I'm 8 weeks post right now with no plans of relaxing. The primary reason for the hated salon visits is a trim. I plan on get my hair put some braid style and I can't do that in good conscious without having my end on point! Or my $200+ is waisted.


----------



## ronie (Jan 28, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I am so disappointed in myself. I've been deep conditioning, moisturizing, and sealing religiously, but it wasn't until today that I realized why my hair has been acting crazy. The shampoo I've been using to wash my hair almost twice a week is a clarifying shampoo...and I always shampoo twice! That explains sooooo much. Ive been using this for a few months and had no idea why my hair was misbehaving. Hopefully after I put this aside my hair will stop shedding and breaking so much. Anyone have any good shampoo recs????


 Glad you caught this before further damage. I love the following shampoos. They all leave my hair soft, easy to separate, ready for DCng. 
Joico moisture recovery- has sodium laureth sulfate as second ingredient
Silk dreams go moist- sodium myreth sulfate (allegedly milder than the SLS). 
Elucence moisture benefit- The sodium myreth sulfate is far down the list
 They are all ph balanced which is important for my hipo natural hair.


----------



## theRaven (Jan 28, 2014)

I am going back to my first love, skinny twists and twists outs. I recently discovered that rosewater and grape seed oil to seal my hair is a great combination.


----------



## ronie (Jan 28, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Please post pics of the blowout.


I sure will


----------



## Phaer (Jan 28, 2014)

With it being so cold and me being too lazy to do anything but buns, I started moisturizing my hair at night and covering it with a plastic cap then my satin cap. I wake up with soft hair, I finger detangle and bun. I will try to do this all winter. I may have to skip a day or two if it seems like I am over moisturizing. But so far so good.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 28, 2014)

Phaer

I've been doing the same thing since last month! I really think it's helped keep my hair (especially my ends) really moisturized in this cold weather.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 28, 2014)

Been wearing my hair straight this week and part of last week. I love how that new SM masque and weekly therapy (along with my last two henna gloss treatments) has conditioned, smoothed and repaired my hair. Havent seen any new split ends since my last Split Ender session. 

Tonight I am doing a scalp massage with JBCO, coconut oil, hemp oil and lemongrass EO. I used to do this 3x a week but have recently fallen off. I love how the JBCO has thickened up my edges but I need to step up the consistency.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## ronie (Jan 29, 2014)

I am so lazy to go rinse out this MHC molasses hydrating treatment out of my hair. 
I decided to do a quick cowash and DC today cause my hair got so dry from being out so long in the cold. It turned out into an all day session.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 29, 2014)

Can't wait until the summer so I can get that  growth spurt!!!

Picture time!

















I apologize if I seem to be posting a lot of pictures. I'm just trying to keep track of everything.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> Can't wait until the summer so I can get that  growth spurt!!!
> 
> Picture time!
> 
> I apologize if I seem to be posting a lot of pictures. I'm just trying to keep track of everything.



Your hair looks gr8 pinky...don't apologize for posting pics. We love pics!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2014)

Im afraid of overmoisturizing my hair so im gonna pick up some chi keratin mist. I can spritz it once a day and moisturize and seal as needed


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been MIA for almost a month now. Work has been kicking my booty! Anyhoo, I broke down and went and got my hair flat ironed (I know, I know after I signed up for the bun challenge and no heat etc). I went a month though lol---that's the longest I've ever gone without flat ironing my hair (usually I do it every 2 weeks). So here is what the results looked like---I think it' safe to say I'm officially BSL? What do ya'll think?


----------



## Phaer (Jan 29, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> I have been MIA for almost a month now. Work has been kicking my booty! Anyhoo, I broke down and went and got my hair flat ironed (I know, I know after I signed up for the bun challenge and no heat etc). I went a month though lol---that's the longest I've ever gone without flat ironing my hair (usually I do it every 2 weeks). So here is what the results looked like---I think it' safe to say I'm officially BSL? What do ya'll think?



nice! I think you are bsl.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 29, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> I have been MIA for almost a month now. Work has been kicking my booty! Anyhoo, I broke down and went and got my hair flat ironed (I know, I know after I signed up for the bun challenge and no heat etc). I went a month though lol---that's the longest I've ever gone without flat ironing my hair (usually I do it every 2 weeks). So here is what the results looked like---I think it' safe to say I'm officially BSL? What do ya'll think?



I think you are BSL as well. Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> I have been MIA for almost a month now. Work has been kicking my booty! Anyhoo, I broke down and went and got my hair flat ironed (I know, I know after I signed up for the bun challenge and no heat etc). I went a month though lol---that's the longest I've ever gone without flat ironing my hair (usually I do it every 2 weeks). So here is what the results looked like---I think it' safe to say I'm officially BSL? What do ya'll think?



Yep what the other ladies said! Or pretty close to it. Congrats!

ETA- your hair is gorg!


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you ladies sooo much! This forum has been a God-send for my hair.  I've learned so much from all you lovely ladies.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2014)

I ordered the Q-Redew and it shipped. Can't wait to try it out. I want to not only use it to refresh my curls but to maybe steam with oil. I hate dragging my steamer out. I wonder if I can steam with dc in my hair using this.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 29, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I ordered the Q-Redew and it shipped. Can't wait to try it out. I want to not only use it to refresh my curls but to maybe steam with oil. I hate dragging my steamer out. I wonder if I can steam with dc in my hair using this.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I want to try this too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2014)

2 more weeks until I take down my cornrows, dc and redo them. Im looking forward to seeing how much my hair has thickened. My first goal is thickness and then I will focus on length. It amazes me how strong my natural hair is compared to when I was relaxed.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 30, 2014)

I washed my hair last night with a moisturizing shampoo for the first time in months. Never making that silly clarifying mistake again. I can already feel the difference. Since I wash twice a week I think I will give my hair a break from bunning and try out little twisted and braided updos that will keep my hands out of my hair for a few days and just redo it every wash day. Headed to Pinterest now..


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 30, 2014)

Might Make it to apl by the end of summer. I colored my hair twice last year and my ends were terrible. 

I guess I will just stick to rinsing my hair. It was just the back though. 

I'm not really upset. My hair was breaking and shedding like crazy. 

Clipped those ends and no shedding or breakage. I'm not going to trim again until Nov. I prob cut 3 inches.


----------



## ronie (Jan 30, 2014)

Prepoing with a nice oil mix and a MHC honey hair mask in preparation for my blow out tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2014)

Steamed with HQ coconut lime oil using my Q-Redew. This isn't a full review yet but I steamed until my resivor (sp?) was empty. Took maybe 10-15 minutes. DO NOT get it too close to your scalp. That ish comes out hot...I didn't think it would be that much steam coming from this little thing but yeah it was lol. It works nicely moving it throughout my hair.  My hair felt really good afterwards but next time I'm going to steam and then not add any products afterwards...just let my naked hair air dry and see what I get. I already applied my leave ins though but my hair isn't dry yet. Anyway I may wear a wash n go tomorrow since that's how my hair is styled right now and use my Q-Redew in the morning to refresh my curls.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 31, 2014)

So I measured my hair today. It's 7 inches long in the front, back, and sides. I'm 9 months post my last big chop. My hairs growing about 3 months ahead of the avg rate! Yay


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay here's my Q-Redew results. First pics are from last night after I did my wash n go, then from this morning bed head, and last after I used my Q-Redew to refresh my curls. I mean it doesn't look like fresh hair to me but I guess it's okay. I sweat especially my head at night so I think I should have pineapples last night. Next time I will. 





























Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow--I think it turned out nice.  I've been reluctant to buy a Q Redew because I don't want to spend $60+ for something that I'm not sure is going to work. Your refreshed curls look fab though.  I bought a Hair Therapy Wrap/Cordless Heating cap yesterday.  I'll let you know how it all works out.  It was $25 lol so I hope I didn't just waste my money.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 31, 2014)

I was excited to try some products from Root2Tip after seeing it recommended on FreshLengths blog, but they lost me at the $25 shipping charge from the UK....
Back to searching for the perfect moisturizing mist. I know this sounds silly, but moisturizing and sealing by hand may be too much manipulation for my hair. I would rather just spray it on.


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 31, 2014)

PlainJane Have you tried the Shea moisture hold & shine mist? On my hair it provides zero hold but I find it to be quite moisturizing. It's not sticky plus it plays nice with my other leave-ins and I've not noticed any buildup.

I've not being doing much to my hair lately. Just cowashing or wash/DC as needed. I've been bunning a lot, stopped wearing 'out' styles due to the weather. I think I'll just bun till April or May and go back to twist-outs in spring/summer.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 31, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I was excited to try some products from Root2Tip after seeing it recommended on FreshLengths blog, but they lost me at the $25 shipping charge from the UK....
> Back to searching for the perfect moisturizing mist. I know this sounds silly, but moisturizing and sealing by hand may be too much manipulation for my hair. I would rather just spray it on.



Have you tried komaza's califia spray? Really great stuff!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 31, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> HairPleezeGrow--I think it turned out nice.  I've been reluctant to buy a Q Redew because I don't want to spend $60+ for something that I'm not sure is going to work. Your refreshed curls look fab though.  I bought a Hair Therapy Wrap/Cordless Heating cap yesterday.  I'll let you know how it all works out.  It was $25 lol so I hope I didn't just waste my money.



Thanks for me it's worth it bc I'm using it to steam my dcs and oil not just refreshing curls. I hate having to pull my steamer out. But now I can steam 2 heads at a time with my girls.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NefertariBlu (Feb 1, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I was excited to try some products from Root2Tip after seeing it recommended on FreshLengths blog, but they lost me at the $25 shipping charge from the UK....
> Back to searching for the perfect moisturizing mist. I know this sounds silly, but moisturizing and sealing by hand may be too much manipulation for my hair. I would rather just spray it on.


I have used root to tip and personally l wasn't that impressed. I haven't used her moisture mist but one of the twist butters. My main moisturising spray is the taliah waajid protective mist bodifiyer spray. Its affordable and very moisturising.  There are lots of yt vids about it. Or you can try  s curl spray.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks ladies! I have never heard of either of these. I'm definitely going to try the taliah wajid and shea moisture products since they can be found locally and are inexpensive. I am desperate so I'm going to buy them this weekend. I have bought the Komaza spray but honestly I remember putting it away to switch it to a better spray bottle and never got around to trying it and that was a year ago  and I haven't seen it since so I will place an order for that as well.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 1, 2014)

Dusted my ends, less than 1/4 an inch.  They were looking rough so I just cleaned them up.  My ends look thin because I have so much new growth.  

I want to try a flexi rod set soon.  Seems like it would take a long time to try under the dryer though.  I hate sitting under the dryer lol.

I bought some coconut oil from Trader Joes.  Its not like typical coconut oil, its so creamy almost like a moisturizer.  I love it.  I used it to pre-poo before I washed my hair today.  DCd while working out with AOHSR.  Airdried 90% then blowdried the rest.  Flat ironed just to get my hair straight enough to trim/dust.  Hair feels pretty good, a little dry but I really think my hair hates airdrying..

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SugarRush (Feb 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Steamed with HQ coconut lime oil using my Q-Redew. This isn't a full review yet but I steamed until my resivor (sp?) was empty. Took maybe 10-15 minutes. DO NOT get it too close to your scalp. That ish comes out hot...I didn't think it would be that much steam coming from this little thing but yeah it was lol. It works nicely moving it throughout my hair.  My hair felt really good afterwards but next time I'm going to steam and then not add any products afterwards...just let my naked hair air dry and see what I get. I already applied my leave ins though but my hair isn't dry yet. Anyway I may wear a wash n go tomorrow since that's how my hair is styled right now and use my Q-Redew in the morning to refresh my curls.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow is the Q-Redew distilled water only or can you use tap water?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2014)

[USER=23817 said:
			
		

> tapioca_pudding[/USER];19607107]Dusted my ends, less than 1/4 an inch.  They were looking rough so I just cleaned them up.  My ends look thin because I have so much new growth.
> 
> I want to try a flexi rod set soon.  Seems like it would take a long time to try under the dryer though.  I hate sitting under the dryer lol.
> 
> ...



One thing I learned last night when I did my flexi rod set is to use long enough flexi rods so the hair can travel up the rod without overlapping. It will allow it to dry faster. You may already know that but I just learned that last night.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 1, 2014)

SugarRush said:


> HairPleezeGrow is the Q-Redew distilled water only or can you use tap water?



Girl idk it doesn't say in my instructions. It just say fill with water but not what kind, however I use distilled water in mine.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 1, 2014)

Prepooing now with Hair Trigger oil and some garlic infused olive oil added. Feels sooo good on my scalp. I massaged and let that sit under a cap for a while then covered with Loreal Triple Resist conditioner. Hope this helps with the little breaks Im seeing. I think its bc I didn't do a moisture DC after the new shea moisture weekly treatment and masque last week. Should have cowashed mid-week. I also need a small trim. 

Anyway, i will poo tonight with my shikakai-tulsi poo bar and apply my henna before bed. I plan to take out some and mix it with some indigo for the grays on my edges. 

Tomorrow I will roller set to try out my new Laila Ali soft bonnet dryer. I got it on clearance for $22. Thats half off!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## ronie (Feb 2, 2014)

.............


----------



## ronie (Feb 2, 2014)

Here are the other pictures i mentioned in above post. I wasn't able to upload everything.
There you see how the bottom part got frizzy. So i will probably just do tuck buns until i wash again.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't know what I'm doing with my hair this week. I was considering flat iron but now I'm thinking about curlformers..maybe curlformers on blown out hair...but I've been loving my braid outs...I have no idea. I'm sure I need to trim or dust soon though

I do know that for my wash day I'll be trying this fenugreek mask as a prepoo and DC'ing with either jessicurl DT or BASK vanilla whiskey. Hoping I can get everything done and party food on the table by game time!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 2, 2014)

ronie your hair is lookin good, and you are rockin that blue patterned dress!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 2, 2014)

ronie said:


> Here are the other pictures i mentioned in above post. I wasn't able to upload everything.
> There you see how the bottom part got frizzy. So i will probably just do tuck buns until i wash again.



Your hair looks great!  I've never done a blowout then twists b4... I've seen it done plenty of times on YT


----------



## ronie (Feb 2, 2014)

^^ thanks ladies.


----------



## BlaqKitty (Feb 2, 2014)

Just an update pic. Sorry, I don't really stretch my hair enough for you guys to see how long it truly it, I'm not BSL yet but I'm super duper close and I have been retaining my length since I have had my hair in medium-mini twists this past month. I'm addicted to keeping my hair twisted lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 3, 2014)

BlaqKitty said:


> Just an update pic. Sorry, I don't really stretch my hair enough for you guys to see how long it truly it, I'm not BSL yet but I'm super duper close and I have been retaining my length since I have had my hair in medium-mini twists this past month. I'm addicted to keeping my hair twisted lol.



That is some beautiful gorgeous hair. So healthy looking and nice shine.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm really annoyed. That fenugreek masque yesterday was torture trying to get out because of the seeds. I usually just finger detangle in the shower but I had to use a comb to get them out. I don't even want to think about all the hair I lost doing that. At one point I wanted to just leave them but they were looking like huge dandruff flakes! 

Due to my frustration I ended up blow drying and cutting off about an inch. I started flat ironing but got sick of it after a section lol. Still hoping I can make APL by the end of the year...but idk.


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 3, 2014)

long time no update it feels like... all these nice heads of hair in here 

i'm in braids. i dont remember when i first put them up. i think it was somewhere around christmastime. i need to take them down, but i'm going to keep them up until i get my tax refund check. then, i'll take them down. i'm thinking of retracting my no heat idea and going to a salon for a blow-out and flat iron for march, june, september, and december. i'll straighten four times this year. that's so that i can keep up with my ends. i'll keep braids for the months of january (check), april, july, and october if not the months afterwards. then, i'll keep it natural for the other months. 

thats all i got.

i'm going to buy a "split-ender" when i get my refund check. any bad experiences?


----------



## felic1 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am switching over to fenugreek tea. I just cannot deal with the seeds.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2014)

I bought some aphogee keratin and green tea spray today. I think ive been using too much moisture (aloe, glycerin and aussie moist) so im trying to strengthen my hair and stop the breakage before it gets out of control. I only lost a few strands thank goodness


----------



## veesweets (Feb 3, 2014)

I feel like I have to come back and write a mandatory positive now that I've had time to cool down from my rant and remembered its just hair  So on a better note, my hair feels great, super smooth from the blowout. Gonna see how long I can make this last with my workout schedule


----------



## ronie (Feb 3, 2014)

veesweets said:


> I feel like I have to come back and write a mandatory positive now that I've had time to cool down from my rant and remembered its just hair  So on a better note, my hair feels great, super smooth from the blowout. Gonna see how long I can make this last with my workout schedule



Happy you feel better now. Hang in there, we will make it. Even if we dont get to APL. We ll sure be dang closed.


----------



## ronie (Feb 3, 2014)

BlaqKitty your hair is


----------



## SingBrina (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is my hair 5 months later on the left. I initially started with a short bob in May 2013. I also trimmed my sides to slowly get rid of the align. I'm a slow grower


----------



## CharlieEcho (Feb 5, 2014)

SingBrina said:


> Here is my hair 5 months later on the left. I initially started with a short bob in May 2013. I also trimmed my sides to slowly get rid of the align. I'm a slow grower


That's not slow growth! Gurrrl, slow growth is waiting 3  years to  get to your length, it takes most ppl 1-2 years to get to SL and you got there from neck length in less than a year. If that's slow growth then I'll swap places with you no problem.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 5, 2014)

Used the Njoy oil on my scalp last night.  Tryna get some growth during these cold months and hope for a growth spurt during summer.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Feb 5, 2014)

Started baggying my ends more often. With Coconut oil. As slow as my hair grows, I need to retain everything.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2014)

SingBrina said:


> Here is my hair 5 months later on the left. I initially started with a short bob in May 2013. I also trimmed my sides to slowly get rid of the align. I'm a slow grower
> 
> View attachment 245199



 You are not a slow grower. If you were, your hair would probably just be passed the first orange stripe.

Congratulations on your progress. It looks great.

ETA: Yeah, it looks like you have gone from shoulder length to grazing APL, if not APL in 5 months.


----------



## SingBrina (Feb 5, 2014)

CharlieEcho said:


> That's not slow growth! Gurrrl, slow growth is waiting 3  years to  get to your length, it takes most ppl 1-2 years to get to SL and you got there from neck length in less than a year. If that's slow growth then I'll swap places with you no problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Really?  My hair can't even get half an inch per month it seems.  But thanks though. You make me feel better :^)


----------



## SingBrina (Feb 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You are not a slow grower. If you were, your hair would probably just be passed the first orange stripe.
> 
> Congratulations on your progress. It looks great.
> 
> ETA: Yeah, it looks like you have gone from shoulder length to grazing APL, if not APL in 5 months.



Thank you! !


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 5, 2014)

put braids in my hair while it was still straight on sunday.  decided to wash them last night.  itd been 2.5 weeks since id washed/dc'ed since i had flat ironed it.  thought it was time.  ill try to keep these braids in for a while.


----------



## snoop (Feb 5, 2014)

So as promised, I'm posting picks of my attempt at a two strand twist updo, based on this video.  

I definitely need to practice doing two strand twists more.

As for moisturizing it, I spritzed this morning and then slathered on some hair cream then baggyed under my winter hat.  I figured that if any of the cream wasn't rubbed in properly, it would get steamed in from baggying.  It worked, so I'll just do that every morning.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2014)

Next wash day im going to wash in sections. I got the idea from the 4c regimen thread. I will detangle on dry hair with my fingers, part my hair into about 8 sections and shampoo/condition each braid. Then towel dry and unravel and detangle each braid with a comb and braid it back. I hope it helps with tangles and shedding


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 6, 2014)

at first i wrote that i'm going to take my braids down, but now i don't know what i'm going to do with it. i dont like seeing my hair too much because then i don't think its growing. if i only see it straight once or twice a year, i can see how much its grown all together. its better for me.... so, i will probably wash, dc and rebraid.


----------



## naija24 (Feb 6, 2014)

Has anyone here gone from neck length to APL in 6 months? I'd love to be around that by summer. 

I have 4 inches to go  feels like forever


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Has anyone here gone from neck length to APL in 6 months? I'd love to be around that by summer.
> 
> I have 4 inches to go  feels like forever



I went fron nl to apl in 8 months. Maybe sooner but the 8th month is when I noticed I was aplm I also got a trim that month...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2014)

My wigs were home when I came home from work! The one without bangs I need to figure out how to make it look less wiggy...I'm feeling the red one most. The one with blonde I like also.


View attachment 245477



View attachment 245479



View attachment 245481



View attachment 245483



View attachment 245485



View attachment 245487

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 7, 2014)

All of them are so pretty HairPleezeGrow. Where did u get them?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> All of them are so pretty HairPleezeGrow. Where did u get them?



Thanks from hairsisters.com  when I can't find something I like in my local BSS.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 7, 2014)

decided to go a whole new route. im sick of looking rachet. I don't do anything with my hair. I've decided to try to have it blown out and flat ironed once a month. i'll try it. it will only stay for about a week and a half... maybe two. i'll still try to put a little avocado oil on the ends for moisture. I don't wrap because I think the stress on my strands is unnecessary. I just put it in pin curls and tie it up when its straight. 

ALSOO.... I'm coloring. ombre red.... tomorrow. that's the plan at least. 

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/64/e1/2d/64e12d3bde9c983285a898220222962f.jpg


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 8, 2014)

My Sabina wig should be here tomorrow

I'll probably do wigs for the next three months as my protective style


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 8, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> My Sabina wig should be here tomorrow  I'll probably do wigs for the next three months as my protective style



IslandMummy oooo I have Sabina  I cut her to just above APL and as she started to look worn, I kept cutting. My Sabina is around SL and she is still fab. I've had her about 2 yrs now.


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 8, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> IslandMummy oooo I have Sabina  I cut her to just above APL and as she started to look worn, I kept cutting. My Sabina is around SL and she is still fab. I've had her about 2 yrs now.



I love her!! This color is so pretty too


----------



## veesweets (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks like I'll be using henna this year after all. I need to thicken up my fine strands. Theyre annoying


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 9, 2014)

Today was a wash day. So I prepood with KeraVada brahmi oil using steam (I love this darn Q-Redew), then dcd with SD vanilla. I cowashed with SSI blueberry cowash. Now I'm just sitting here with my turbi on my head. Going to apply soultanicals knot sauce as a LI and then SSI juicy berry buttercream, let my hair air dry so I can braid it up for my wig.


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 9, 2014)

Tonight was my wash night  It has been three weeks since I've washed my hair and three weeks since I've had heat on my hair (yay!!).  Tonight,  I decided to do a deep conditioning treatment.  I spritzed my hair with water and than did a honey/coconut oil/global keratin conditioner treatment. After I slathered the mixture all over my hair, I left a baggy on for about 4 hours.  My hair was incredible afterwards--silky smooth and very easy to detangle and the curls were amazingly defined.  I usually do the mixture with olive oil---but my hair obviously loves coconut oil.  I think this one's a keeper!


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 11, 2014)

My split ender should be arriving soon!

Quick/sad update: I put my hair in 5 plaits last night and I'm still in awe at how thin my hair is from protein overload. The plaits were so thin that they were barely the width of a pencil and the sections for them were huge. That being said, I'm going to start wearing my hair in protective braided/twisted updos for real now so I won't have to touch my hair. My hair is still growing and retaining length but not thickness. I'm hoping to reach BSL by the end of the year so I can maintain that length until the rest of my hair catches up!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 11, 2014)

Having one of those days where I feel like my hair is doomed to be the same length forever, so what's the point of all this work I'm putting in.  Just having one of those days, that's all.  Maybe for my next touchup I'll notice a difference in length.


----------



## ronie (Feb 11, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Having one of those days where I feel like my hair is doomed to be the same length forever, so what's the point of all this work I'm putting in.  Just having one of those days, that's all.  Maybe for my next touchup I'll notice a difference in length.


I get those days way too often... Story of a slow grower, and poor retainer.


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 11, 2014)

Checking in... I'm still bunning! I'm currently doing GHE and I'll heavy seal my hair in the morning!


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 11, 2014)

Checking in: I have been extremely busy with work (working 48+ every week), the kids after school activities and the school's PTA BUT I have been faithfully keeping up with my regimen even if it means cutting my sleep time. I want that APL by June 30 and BSL by December. Honestly, finger detangling is time consuming but I'm hanging there.

HHJ!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2014)

I stretched my braided out hair to see if my hair has grown any. It looks like I should be bsb in a couple months. Bsl by my bday in June would be wonderful


----------



## snoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Are any of you regular bunners?  I'm thinking of switching up my two strand twist routine, but I'm not sure how I will handle moisturizing my hair.  Usually, I moisturize daily (twice daily in this weather), but I don't want to take down my hair everyday because that seems like it would be a lot of manipulation.  Any suggestions?


----------



## ronie (Feb 13, 2014)

This snow is really messing up my valentine weekend plans. I was really excited about flat ironing my hair tomorrow. But with this weather i may just do  roller set, and flat iron for my birthday in april. 12+ inches expected in my area by tomorrow morning.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 13, 2014)

snoop said:


> Are any of you regular bunners?  I'm thinking of switching up my two strand twist routine, but I'm not sure how I will handle moisturizing my hair.  Usually, I moisturize daily (twice daily in this weather), but I don't want to take down my hair everyday because that seems like it would be a lot of manipulation.  Any suggestions?



I'm a regular bunner and bun for the week on Sunday night, spray every night with my water mix. I would love to co-wash Wednesday nights but it's been nearly impossible between work, the kids and their activities. I tried baggy for a few weeks but it only give my hair that impression of being moisturized when it's actually not. Other than that, my hair stays tucked in and I don't touch it till I take it down on wash days.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm patiently waiting for our first length check. By that time I will have finished my GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails Program and will have started my Ultra NourishHair vitamins. I've already noticed a difference in my nails and have noticed an increase in body hair  but I'm not sure what the hair on my head in doing. I've also noticed that my curly hair now touches my shoulders when it is wet so that could be a good sign.  APL by April would be great  but after doing a little trimming, I'm not sure how realistic that is. erplexed


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 13, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> *I'm patiently waiting for our first length check.* By that time I will have finished my GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails Program and will have started my Ultra NourishHair vitamins. I've already noticed a difference in my nails and have noticed an increase in body hair  but I'm not sure what the hair on my head in doing. I've also noticed that my curly hair now touches my shoulders when it is wet so that could be a good sign.  APL by April would be great  but after doing a little trimming, I'm not sure how realistic that is. erplexed


 

 Me too! I haven't straightened my hair since last May, so I'm ready for a true length check!


----------



## veesweets (Feb 13, 2014)

Henna turned out great yesterday. My hair had so much more definition after and it felt much stronger. DC'ed for 20 minutes then just sealed/styled with a butter, no leave in. I see a few pieces here and there got nice color uptake, the rest I'll have to see after the 48 hours. 

Not sure how often ill do this. Maybe every two weeks until summer? That tub cleanup is no joke lol


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 13, 2014)

veesweets said:


> Henna turned out great yesterday. My hair had so much more definition after and it felt much stronger. DC'ed for 20 minutes then just sealed/styled with a butter, no leave in. I see a few pieces here and there got nice color uptake, the rest I'll have to see after the 48 hours.
> 
> Not sure how often ill do this. Maybe every two weeks until summer? That tub cleanup is no joke lol



i found a asian store with henna, i have to look up the brand to see if it's 100% natural. but it says keep in three hours so it should be right?


----------



## veesweets (Feb 14, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> i found a asian store with henna, i have to look up the brand to see if it's 100% natural. but it says keep in three hours so it should be right?



I would double check just to be sure. Sometimes they can have other additives that would still be considered "natural." Or it might not be BAQ.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 14, 2014)

veesweets said:


> I would double check just to be sure. Sometimes they can have other additives that would still be considered "natural." Or it might not be BAQ.



I agree. To be on the safe side,  I get mine at Lush.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 14, 2014)

braids out.  pre-pooing now.  conditioner and oil.  hair is quite dry.  will detangle, wash & dc tomorrow.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 14, 2014)

Today was my first successful wash day in quite some time. I used my split ender for the first time and I'm in love!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 14, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Today was my first successful wash day in quite some time. I used my split ender for the first time and I'm in love!



The split ender is wonderful!  Think I broke mines trying to clean it a few months ago  :-(


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> The split ender is wonderful!  Think I broke mines trying to clean it a few months ago  :-(



Why do you think it's broken?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> The split ender is wonderful!  Think I broke mines trying to clean it a few months ago  :-(



I cant find the little cover that helps contain the cut hairs. I thought I could just put some tape over it but there's a little black pin sticking out. The cover presses the pin down to make it 
work 

Ive looked everywhere!  I need to call the company to ask for a new one.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> I cant find the little cover that helps contain the cut hairs. I thought I could just put some tape over it but there's a little black pin sticking out. The cover presses the pin down to make it
> work
> 
> Ive looked everywhere!  I need to call the company to ask for a new one.
> ...



You should definitely do that. It wouldn't take long for them to send it to you.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Why do you think it's broken?



I took it apart to clean it as I usually do and when I put it back together it doesn't spin at all.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I took it apart to clean it as I usually do and when I put it back together it doesn't spin at all.



Maybe something is loose. I would try taking it apart again and putting it back together. Have you also tried new batteries?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Maybe something is loose. I would try taking it apart again and putting it back together. Have you also tried new batteries?



I've done both and still nada...I will have hubby look at it for me when he gets home from work if he isn't too tired.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Feb 15, 2014)

I got my creta girl 2 weeks ago. I've worn her daily. I ordered a second one cause the first is getting ratty looking. I'm a little annoyed I waited so long to get in the wig game! 

I told my hubby I'm gonna save for a couple months and buy a human hair curly wig so I don't have to replace a synthetic so often. 

I moisturize and seal twice daily and wash and deep condition every Sunday.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 16, 2014)

Taking my weave out this week. I've had it in since Nov 30...... Almost at 3 months lol


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 16, 2014)

lol.  i was about to post a picture, then i remembered there were certain dates for length checks.  i'll just do one next month. 

yesterday i washed, dc'ed, detangled and did all that stuff.

i banded my hair over night and i just got done tension blowdrying.  the banding and drying overnight stretched my hair so that i wouldnt have to use as much heat during the tension blowdry process. 

i didnt do any styles yet.  i put hair bands on the roots (a bunch of ponytails) and then pinned around my head them to keep my hair stretched - just banded the 2 back ponytails.  not even sure what i want to do with it as far a style this time around.  might just do twists tomorrow night.  keep it protective and easy.


----------



## snoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Washed my hair this morning without detangling/twisting/braiding first.  Still trying to decide what I want to do with my hair.  Feeling lazy so maybe ceilie braids until tomorrow morning.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 16, 2014)

I tried DC'ing on dry hair today and it worked out nicely. Wash day went quicker which is always nice. I cowashed with HV amala cream rinse so I'm not sure how it would work if I was shampooing. I'm going to try it again to see what happens. I did use twice as much product as I usually do but since I'm not DC'ing twice a week anymore that might still be okay.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

I did a curlformer set yesterday. So here's my set. I really never know how to style my hair when doing a curlformer set. The last pic is the styled pic. 

View attachment 246599



View attachment 246601



View attachment 246603



View attachment 246605

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 17, 2014)

Doing my relaxer this week, hoping to see some length.  My bf said my ponytail looked longer over the weekend, so that was nice.  Trying not to obsess over length tho.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 17, 2014)

Did an impromptu blowout on two back sections of my hair. I appear to be about 1- 1 1/2 inches from APL. I'm going to try the inversion method the first week of March, along with getting back into the gym to help push out as much growth as possibly by the end of March.


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 17, 2014)

trying to decide if i want to do my hair before or after school work.  haha.


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 17, 2014)

my hair has been straight for a week (blow out and flat iron). i love it. its still a couple of inches shy of apl... but not much. i should have it by Spring or at least the end of Spring .... alanaturelle and i are about the same length. @alanaturelle we can do it!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 17, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I did a curlformer set yesterday. So here's my set. I really never know how to style my hair when doing a curlformer set. The last pic is the styled pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



it looks so natural the more you seperated it


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 17, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow cute! I never really know how to style the front when I do curlformers either... The curls just kinda hang out like, "heyyyy...."   When they fall they look better, though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> it looks so natural the more you seperated it



I agree totally!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> HairPleezeGrow cute! I never really know how to style the front when I do curlformers either... The curls just kinda hang out like, "heyyyy...."   When they fall they look better, though.



I didn't want to show the front lol but I pinned it to the side


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 17, 2014)

doing minitwists...these are staying in for a gooood lonnnnnng time.


----------



## ronie (Feb 17, 2014)

Blow out and flat iron for valentine weekend. Last picture is after the curls fell. It looks like i am a solid 2-3 inches away from APL. If all goes well, with my current growth/retention rate, i will make it in September in time for DH birthday. I got my 4b/c hair this straight with one pass on 340 thanks to the carols daughter new anti frizz smoothing products. I used the whole line for this straightening process, and i love the results. My hair is still very soft and smooth although it is slowly reverting.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 17, 2014)

ronie That came out nice and straight. Looks really good. You did a great job.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 17, 2014)

apple_natural said:


> my hair has been straight for a week (blow out and flat iron). i love it. its still a couple of inches shy of apl... but not much. i should have it by Spring or at least the end of Spring .... alanaturelle and i are about the same length. @alanaturelle we can do it!!!



I'm also a couple of inches from APL. My goal is to be APL by June 30th and BSL by Dec. I know we can do it, .


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 18, 2014)

donnnne  

yeah, these are staying in for a while.  might do a 6 week deal with these.  cant believe i got this done all today.  i almost quit and was gonna leave it to finish tomorrow, but knowing me, i would have gotten lazy and not done it...so i forced myself to finish. glad i did.  i took breaks to write a paper, took a break to make food, took a break to just fart around on the computer...and i still managed to get these super minitwists done before midnight.


----------



## ronie (Feb 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ronie That came out nice and straight. Looks really good. You did a great job.


Froreal3 yes I was surprised. Last time I did 2 passes in some spot, and still had to bump ends before leaving the house.   
I'm done with heat for a while now except for a soft bonnet dryer with roller setting. Straight hair is overrated, lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 18, 2014)

ronie said:


> Froreal3 yes I was surprised. Last time I did 2 passes in some spot, and still had to bump ends before leaving the house.
> I'm done with heat for a while now except for a soft bonnet dryer with roller setting. *Straight hair is overrated,* lol.



ronie Girl I know. I was kinda over it on the second day. Part of it is because this pj loves to use her stuff and I can't with the straight hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2014)

I ran out of aloe spray so I whipped up another batch this morning. Dh saw my celie braids and asked if I was wearing my hair like that today. Absolutely not!! I just hadnt put on my wig yet


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 18, 2014)

I need to get over my heat addiction so I can see some length. Im relaxing tomorrow so we will see what my hair looks like.  I need to figure out how to get really good with flexi rods and curlformers and braid outs.


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 19, 2014)

my hair is still straight and im loving it. i've been using avocado oil on my ends and actually wrapping it isn't difficult. i've been wrapping it. it looks pretty moisturized. i got a clip last time and i've clipped my bangs a little more. i'm satisfied with my ends right now.


here's my question: what do you do with your hair when you exercise?


----------



## PinkyPromise (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm in mini twists until further notice. My mane and I are on strike until Spring.


----------



## snoop (Feb 20, 2014)

I had a dream last night that I was able to comb out my shrunken cottony texture into something like a soft press...and even better my hair was at least bsl!  Ah!  I can't wait.  Hoping to reach there by the end of this year, though beginning of next is more likely.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 20, 2014)

Did my relaxer last night, left it in a few minutes too long.  Hoping I don't have a setback. :Nono:


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 20, 2014)

Got a corrective yesterday, beautician did a bit of trimming, but I'm happy with the results, still pushing for APL by May (wishful thinking), but def think I can get full APL close to bsl by dec. realistic or nah?


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 20, 2014)

SingBrina said:


> Here is my hair 5 months later on the left. I initially started with a short bob in May 2013. I also trimmed my sides to slowly get rid of the align. I'm a slow grower



Looks good! Do you wear your hair down a lot?   SingBrina


----------



## bronxchick (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi ladies!

I haven't been checking in much due to an issue I created for my hair. I over processed my hair trying to color it then tried to use color remover and my hair got SUPER porous. 

I think I'm still working that porosity thing out.  I tried DCs, protein treatments and nothing worked. When I put coconut oil on my hair it sat on top and turned my hair hard. Coconut oil used to be my hair's savior! 

Two things that really helped was the ACV rinse I did and yesterday I used the Baba de Caracol Intensive Treatment and left it in my hair for a couple of hours. I'm not back 100 percent but my curls have returned. I'm just taking things day by day and researching what can help with my hair. I was doing so well and I'm angry with myself for even trying the color.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 21, 2014)

I need to be more consistent with ACV rinses and oil rinsing. Did both yesterday and ended up with hand in hair syndrome for a few minutes.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been wigging it and enjoying my wigs this week. Here's a pic of the red one I got. Sorry for so may pics I was trying to get a good angle of the color and of the lace. I didn't feel like leaving out any of my hair. Excuse the double chin lol. 



View attachment 247275



View attachment 247277



View attachment 247279



View attachment 247281



View attachment 247283



View attachment 247285



View attachment 247287

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I've been wigging it and enjoying my wigs this week. Here's a pic of the red one I got. Sorry for so may pics I was trying to get a good angle of the color and of the lace. I didn't feel like leaving out any of my hair. Excuse the double chin lol.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



@HPG
That is absolutely adorable. It looks so natural!!  Did you have to do anything to it out of the package?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> @HPG That is absolutely adorable. It looks so natural!!  Did you have to do anything to it out of the package?  I LOVE this HHJ!!



Thanks, I just cut the lace in the front. I think I might add more layers to this one though...I dk yet.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I've been wigging it and enjoying my wigs this week. Here's a pic of the red one I got. Sorry for so may pics I was trying to get a good angle of the color and of the lace. I didn't feel like leaving out any of my hair. Excuse the double chin lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Looks really natural!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 21, 2014)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Got a corrective yesterday, beautician did a bit of trimming, but I'm happy with the results, still pushing for APL by May (wishful thinking), but def think I can get full APL close to bsl by dec. realistic or nah?



Your hair looks very healthy!  You'll definitely be there by December :--)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Looks really natural!!



Thanks Jace 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok. So I just took out my sew in. I had it in since November 30.   I shampooed, conditioned and deep conditioned for a few hours.  Then I kinda sorta blowdried.. In order to do a Bantu knot out or a braid out. I haven't decided.  Just a few more inches to APL!!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 22, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Ok. So I just took out my sew in. I had it in since November 30.   I shampooed, conditioned and deep conditioned for a few hours.  Then I kinda sorta blowdried.. In order to do a Bantu knot out or a braid out. I haven't decided.  Just a few more inches to APL!!!



Look at all that pretty and thick hair!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 22, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Ok. So I just took out my sew in. I had it in since November 30.   I shampooed, conditioned and deep conditioned for a few hours.  Then I kinda sorta blowdried.. In order to do a Bantu knot out or a braid out. I haven't decided.  Just a few more inches to APL!!!



So thick and lovely. You are almost there to APL like real close 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks!!!! At this rate I'll be BSL by the end of the summer. 

Obviously the less manipulation I do, the more I retain.

Sew ins for the rest of the year.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 22, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Ok. So I just took out my sew in. I had it in since November 30.   I shampooed, conditioned and deep conditioned for a few hours.  Then I kinda sorta blowdried.. In order to do a Bantu knot out or a braid out. I haven't decided.  Just a few more inches to APL!!!



Your hair looks great. I will have to ask everyone when I think I'm APL, because to me you are APL.  What am I missing here?


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been drinking bamboo tea since the beginning of the week. I made homemade hairdrenalin last night. I will start that tonight. I'm also a big smoothie person. Started them for health reasons and started adding in ingredients to benefit both health and hair. 

I saw on Hey Fran Hey, how she keeps her greens from going bad by blending and making ice cubes. I've done it a few times, but this time added some supplements I had sitting around that will probably expire in a few months: wheat germ oil and biotin.


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 22, 2014)

got some magnetic rollers...on a whim, really.  lets see what i can get out of these


----------



## SugarRush (Feb 22, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Your hair looks great. I will have to ask everyone when I think I'm APL, because to me you are APL.  What am I missing here?



She looks APL to me too, actually a little past APL. Nice hair Adiatasha


----------



## destinyseeker (Feb 22, 2014)

SugarRush said:


> She looks APL to me too, actually a little past APL. Nice hair Adiatasha



I thought she looked past APL too! If she isn't APL I'm certainly a lot further away than I thought.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So thick and lovely. You are almost there to APL like real close   Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Okay I had to go back and look at the pic again...you are definitely passed APL. Idk what I thought I saw earlier maybe I was just consigning what OP said.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2014)

Guys I am really feeling this wig. I braided my hair down and left a tiny bit of leave out. Put some PM super skinny serum, and CD macadamia heat protectant serum and flat iron my LO. It blends well just not the same color lol. Anyway I love this wig. I have yet to try on the longer one. I may play around with it today.



View attachment 247535



View attachment 247537



View attachment 247539



View attachment 247541



View attachment 247543

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 23, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Guys I am really feeling this wig. I braided my hair down and left a tiny bit of leave out. Put some PM super skinny serum, and CD macadamia heat protectant serum and flat iron my LO. It blends well just not the same color lol. Anyway I love this wig. I have yet to try on the longer one. I may play around with it today.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I like it! Now I wanna try a wig!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I like it! Now I wanna try a wig!



Thanks! It's easier for me to just wig it instead of manipulating my hair. The only thing is I'm going to have to find someone to rebrand my hair down bc I suck at braiding my own hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 23, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I like it! Now I wanna try a wig!



Me too. Where do you buy your wigs? Online I hope?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Me too. Where do you buy your wigs? Online I hope?



I know you werent talking to me. I got mines from Friday Night Hair! This was my first order with them.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is my relaxer update.  Nothing special lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 23, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Here is my relaxer update.  Nothing special lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



It looks healthy!! Very nice


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 23, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> It looks healthy!! Very nice



Thanks so much!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 23, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Guys I am really feeling this wig. I braided my hair down and left a tiny bit of leave out. Put some PM super skinny serum, and CD macadamia heat protectant serum and flat iron my LO. It blends well just not the same color lol. Anyway I love this wig. I have yet to try on the longer one. I may play around with it today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



It looks really nice.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Feb 23, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Guys I am really feeling this wig. I braided my hair down and left a tiny bit of leave out. Put some PM super skinny serum, and CD macadamia heat protectant serum and flat iron my LO. It blends well just not the same color lol. Anyway I love this wig. I have yet to try on the longer one. I may play around with it today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Cute!!
I'm trying to decide if I should get a wig or put in some braids. Just need to hide my hair so I can keep my hands out of it lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Here is my relaxer update.  Nothing special lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Nothing special! ?! That's looks great!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> It looks really nice.



Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2014)

MsKikiStar said:


> Cute!!
> I'm trying to decide if I should get a wig or put in some braids. Just need to hide my hair so I can keep my hands out of it lol.



Thanks...yeah that's why I prefer to wig bc I cannot leave my hair alone and too much manipulation for my hair makes retention harder for me.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 24, 2014)

I noticed today that my crown is really broken. I trimmed the ends to get rid of splits, but it's about half the length of my nape, which looks SO awkward when my hair is down.  So I think I need to relax my crown every other time instead of every time.  I let go of buns and only do updo's to get rid of the tension from the ponytail holder.  It's kinda frustrating because my nape is retaining fairly well but then my crown is all broken.  Ah well, it's a part of the hair game.  Just have to figure out what works, keep it  moisturized and healthy.


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm still having crown AND nape issues! I flat ironed for the first time since my relaxer/trim at the end of Dec. it looks like my sides have grown at least an inch but the middle section has not grown at all... So there's a gap in the middle. I'm going to hold off until my next relaxer before I make a decision on whether or not to cut... I feel like it's a vicious cycle... My hair grows, the middle section doesn't, I cut it into a bob, the style grows out, the middle section doesn't, I cut into a bob! I've been doing this the last 4-5 yrs! Maybe I should just shave my head!  I'm going to nix bunning... That doesn't help with the issues I'm having. I like wearing my hair pinned over to the side but, that requires flat-ironing. Maybe I need to re-visit roller setting...

Eta: Here is the terrible pic:


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 24, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> I'm still having crown AND nape issues! I flat ironed for the first time since my relaxer/trim at the end of Dec. it looks like my sides have grown at least an inch but the middle section has not grown at all... So there's a gap in the middle. I'm going to hold off until my next relaxer before I make a decision on whether or not to cut... I feel like it's a vicious cycle... My hair grows, the middle section doesn't, I cut it into a bob, the style grows out, the middle section doesn't, I cut into a bob! I've been doing this the last 4-5 yrs! Maybe I should just shave my head!  I'm going to nix bunning... That doesn't help with the issues I'm having. I like wearing my hair pinned over to the side but, that requires flat-ironing. Maybe I need to re-visit roller setting...
> 
> Eta: Here is the terrible pic:



All4Tris, is it that your hair isn't growing or is your hair breaking off? If you are bunning or wearing the same style in the same spot, it's causing stress in that area and the hair is breaking...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 24, 2014)

^^What she said. I think that's what is happening to me.


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 24, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> All4Tris, is it that your hair isn't growing or is your hair breaking off? If you are bunning or wearing the same style in the same spot, it's causing stress in that area and the hair is breaking...



Honestly, it could be a combination of both... I have scalp issues too. I compared it to the pic from then end of Dec and that section is about the same length.  But, I know the bunning isn't helping. I've only been bunning recently so, I know it's not just that because this issue has been going on for years... I might need to see a dermatologist again... Maybe it's from relaxing... I don't know.  

ETA... The crown area breaks easily and the nape doesn't grow in the middle (that's where my scalp issue is).


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 24, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> Honestly, it could be a combination of both... I have scalp issues too. I compared it to the pic from then end of Dec and that section is about the same length.  But, I know the bunning isn't helping. I've only been bunning recently so, I know it's not just that because this issue has been going on years... I might need to see a dermatologist again... Maybe it's from relaxing... I don't know.
> 
> ETA... The crown area breaks easily and the nape doesn't grow in the middle (that's where my scalp issue is).



I know some protective styles are counter productive at times because they can actually cause setbacks due to breakage. Bunning, ponytails, top knots or anything similar can cause the breakage you are experiencing.

Definitely get it checked out. There is nothing wrong with taking a break from relaxing if that is what it takes to keep your hair and ends in optimal shape.


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 24, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> I know some protective styles are counter productive at times because they can actually cause setbacks due to breakage. Bunning, ponytails, top knots or anything similar can cause the breakage you are experiencing.
> 
> Definitely get it checked out. There is nothing wrong with taking a break from relaxing if that is what it takes to keep your hair and ends in optimal shape.



Thanks! I definitely agree with  some protective styles being counter productive as well! I feel like I need to see my ends to examine whether or not my hair is progressing.

I went through the middle section with the split-enter a few times as I would like to hold off on cutting/trimming until I relax again... Whenever that is. I skipped relaxing my nape and edges the last time so they are over 20 weeks post! One day, I will get this hair thing!


----------



## theRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

I have decided to stick with mini twists for my hair to keep my hands out my  hair for a while. I will moisturize with rosewater and grape seed, jojoba, or coconut oil every few days.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey everyone 

Hoping to make it to APL this year.

1) My hair is SL I think. 

2) I'm relaxed but considering transitioning depending on how my first real stretch goes. 

3) Hoping to have APL or close to it by Dec 14

4) I was prepoo/wash/DC I bun with a claw almost every day.

5) I just bought a huge tub of humecto and am going to start baggying my ends. I get way too many splits.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 25, 2014)

I havnt updated here in a while... I'm still in between SL and APL but I have started applying a mix of MN/Sulfer 8 hair grease and hair trigger growth Elixer. I'm hoping this will bring me to APL by May, we'll see! I just trimmed some sections that were driving my crazy and I won't be touching my scissors until July/aug, hopefully.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 26, 2014)

Im going to henna on friday so I decided to cleanse today. The CURLS creamy cleanser was on sale for $5 at my target so I grabbed some. Ehhh that might have been a mistake. The claim of "gently cleansing" was a dead lie for me. Stripped my hair completely like a clarifying shampoo. My hair felt okay after conditioning. Not sure if I'll return it or just use it as my clarifying shampoo. 

Oh well, my hair is twisted up and will be under a beanie until Friday


----------



## bronxsoloist (Feb 27, 2014)

Good day all
I joined this challenged and have just been sitting back
watching everyone's growth
as well as taking pointers and tips as they come along
and you all have been so helpful without even knowing it.
With that being said, I have yet to post a true length photo
So last night I took one of my braids down, and let my wife snap a few pics
I attached it below

Long story short of my HHJ, I have been natural off and on for years and color free for officially 2 years April1 (My Hairnerversary). K.I.S.S. has been my method for the last year and it's been working for me. 
My goal is to have the front at APL by the end of this year but the back has obviously surpass that. I will post a pic of the front as soon as I can.

Thank you in advance for any feedback or replies


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 27, 2014)

Checking in:

My hair is still cane rowed under my wig; I'm taking them out and washing this weekend


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm still here and still bunning. Keeping it simple,


----------



## lindseyerinc (Feb 27, 2014)

Did my first cowash with aussie 3 min moist. Hair feels really great now.


----------



## Funmiloves (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey all

Haven't updated in a while.  Renewed my subscription a few days ago.

My biotin pills from iHerb where a no show :'(  I got a refund, but would have preferred to receive the biotin.  

Anyway, I've decided to try out silica instead. Been taking them for just a week, so far too early for feedback.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 27, 2014)

My roll , tuck and pin


----------



## PinkyPromise (Feb 28, 2014)

Just ordered hairfinity


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2014)

I want to shampoo my hair today, but first I need to take off this textured nail polish. It makes me so mad when my nails snag my hair 

I think I might organize my nail polishes today too so I can have more room for hair stuff. Right now everything is under the same cabinet

Eta length check pics


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 28, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I want to shampoo my hair today, but first I need to take off this textured nail polish. It makes me so mad when my nails snag my hair
> 
> I think I might organize my nail polishes today too so I can have more room for hair stuff. Right now everything is under the same cabinet



I know what you mean. I take off my nail polish before washing my hair. It makes no sense to lose unecessary hair. The other day I took off the Polish and my nail needed to be fiked, it got stuck in between my thumb nail and broke a hair, you can't tell me it wasn't the end of the world Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2014)

Now I love my nails, but I love my hair more lol! Other random things that snag my hair: peoples raggedy headrests, my glasses, anything velcro...


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Now I love my nails, but I love my hair more lol! Other random things that snag my hair: peoples raggedy headrests, my glasses, anything velcro...



The fabric on the ceiling of the car for us big hair natural girls. Drives me crazy. 

I was at a restaurant that had a bench seat with a fabric cover. My hair kept getting caught on that. I need all my little strands.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 28, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I want to shampoo my hair today, but first I need to take off this textured nail polish. It makes me so mad when my nails snag my hair
> 
> I think I might organize my nail polishes today too so I can have more room for hair stuff. Right now everything is under the same cabinet



I keep saying wear gloves when you have on polish. Get some vinyl gloves. Vinyl not nitrile, or latex. No nails snagging hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> The fabric on the ceiling of the car for us big hair natural girls. Drives me crazy.
> 
> I was at a restaurant that had a bench seat with a fabric cover. My hair kept getting caught on that. I need all my little strands.



I had on a hoodie on valentine's day and for the first time with this hoodie, it snagged on to one or my strands. You should of seen me sitting down waiting outside of a restaurant looking all stiff trying to detach my hair without breaking it. It came a loose and I seriously tool off my hoodie to see if I really did break a hair. I couldn't find the strand so I assumed it just tugged but didn't come out. I felt so lucky lol like that was close faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

^^I'm sure if they caught us on camera we look crazy


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 28, 2014)

Did an impromptu LC,and I'm about 2-3 inches from full APL in the back and sides.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Did an impromptu LC,and I'm about 2-3 inches from full APL in the back and sides.



The piece you are pulling is APL. Do you mean you will be APL when the hair higher up reaches?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2014)

charmtreese you are my hair twin!! I dont see too many 4bs. Usually its 3c/4a or 4a/4b. Do u get a lot of ssks? What products do u use? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> The piece you are pulling is APL. Do you mean you will be APL when the hair higher up reaches?



The last layer is scraping APL, but I think with 2-3 more inches all over I can claim full APL, even though I will still have layers. 




Prettymetty said:


> charmtreese you are my hair twin!! I dont see too many 4bs. Usually its 3c/4a or 4a/4b. Do u get a lot of ssks? What products do u use? Sorry for all the questions



Yayyyy, hair twin! I do get ssks, but they're not uncontrollable.   My favorite products are: JBCO (the one from Sally's), joico reconstructor spray, TIGI serious conditioner, Paltas, and AVJ.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> The last layer is scraping APL, but I think with 2-3 more inches all over I can claim full APL, even though I will still have layers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just bought some jbco from sally's. I got the rosemary one. So far I love it. My hair is easy to please though lol. I just spray it with aloe juice/glycerin and seal with evoo every other day


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 28, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just bought some jbco from sally's. I got the rosemary one. So far I love it. My hair is easy to please though lol. I just spray it with aloe juice/glycerin and seal with evoo every other day



That's pretty much my regimen, but I m&s daily because I where my hair out daily.  My moisture spray consist of:  George's aloe vera juice, oyin juice, and joico spray and I seal w/ castor oil.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 28, 2014)

My hair has been in celies all week as I have been wigging it. I've been applying almond oil and I love this stuff. My hair feels wonderfully soft.


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 28, 2014)

still in the mini twists. this upcoming monday will mark 2 weeks. i did decide to condition wash them the other night.  right now they're just pinned back to keep them stretched.  ive been wearing scarves on my head the past few days.  will probably continue to wear scarves into next week.  trying to keep my manipulation to a minimum.  feel like ive been doing too much lately.  

also, i feel like every part of my hair is growing except for the front.  hmmmm.  i dunno. last i checked, i had noticed growth in every other area.  ((shrugs))  i guess we'll see how things end up when i get these twists out...which, hopefully wont be for another 4 weeks or so.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My hair has been in celies all week as I have been wigging it. I've been applying almond oil and I love this stuff. My hair feels wonderfully soft.



Gotta love them celies. Thats my go to style now. Its easy, fast and fits under my wigs


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 1, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Now I love my nails, but I love my hair more lol! Other random things that snag my hair: peoples raggedy headrests, my glasses, anything velcro...



"people's raggedy headrests" LOL!!! This had me rolling!!


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Currently DCing after my weekly wash. While I was shampooing in the shower I noticed that my hair felt a little heavier. Not sure what that means, if anything. I hope it means that I have a shot at APL by early summer


----------



## bronxchick (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey ladies, just checking in. Only one month until my first length check of the challenge. I hope I retained at least an inch after I trim. Tomorrow is wash and DC day for me which reminds me that I need more conditioning caps.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 1, 2014)

Pre-pooing with heat right now. Used my homemade hairdrenalin on my scalp and a mix of molasses, amla oil and Trader Joes nourish spa conditioner. Will wash and DC with something I picked up at the Indian grocery. Plan to dry overnight and dust off my Caruso rollers in the AM. If I'm not lazy might use the steamer to DC.


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 1, 2014)

My hair been in a bun last two days, wash day is usually on Saturday but felt the need to wash sooner(thursday). Have to visit gnc store to buy oils, grapeseed, jojoba, peppermint. A few good spritz of this mixture after washing and conditioning then pinned up in twists gets my hair soft moisturized and flowing when twists dries at take down. Hair has been suffering from dryness without it. Gnc store asap


----------



## BlaqKitty (Mar 2, 2014)

Update! My hair has grown a lot, and I have still been living in my mini medium twists! Did a very light trim last night and everything is looking good. I'm feeling confident about hitting bsl. 

Hopefully, I will be able to give a length check something this month.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 3, 2014)

Im going to have to drop out of this challenge, as I've decided to transition for a year.  I will likely hit APL at some point, but I plan to do trims along the way.  I hope you ladies reach your goals!!!


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 3, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Im going to have to drop out of this challenge, as I've decided to transition for a year.  I will likely hit APL at some point, but I plan to do trims along the way.  I hope you ladies reach your goals!!!



Awww, I thought you recently just relaxed. I think you should stick around here and stalk the relaxed thread. Maybe you might find helpful tips to guide you.


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 3, 2014)

My new wig, perfect length for spring/summer


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 3, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> Awww, I thought you recently just relaxed. I think you should stick around here and stalk the relaxed thread. Maybe you might find helpful tips to guide you.



Yeah I relaxed like one or two weeks ago.  Im just not happy with my relaxed hair and not really a fan of the straight look etc.  Plus I think as a whole my fine hair just can't handle a relaxer.  And finally (  ) I think I just love my natural hair more than I do my relaxed hair.  So Im just gonna transition for a year and call it a day.  Im a curly girl at heart.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 3, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Im going to have to drop out of this challenge, as I've decided to transition for a year.  I will likely hit APL at some point, but I plan to do trims along the way.  I hope you ladies reach your goals!!!



I'm wishing you all the luck! You should still stick around though.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 3, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow I might stick around and when/if I hit APL still celebrate!


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm so bored with my hair! I've been doing wigs for a few weeks. I then switched to a phony pony because the wig was making my head sore. I'm considering braids this weekend but those don't sound great either. I don't want to fidget with my hair too much either. 

End rant.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 3, 2014)

so... yea.. we colored my hair. it looks great and i was so ecstatic until i realized that I don't know what the heck to do with it. how do i keep colored hair healthy? we trimmed the ends a good bit.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2014)

apple_natural said:


> so... yea.. we colored my hair. it looks great and i was so ecstatic until i realized that I don't know what the heck to do with it. how do i keep colored hair healthy? we trimmed the ends a good bit.



If you didn't do a keratin protein treatment after coloring, you need to do a keratin protein treatment within a week to 10 days. You may want to find a shampoo for color treated hair to help prevent the hair from fading and from drying out. Or at least dilute the shampoo. Make sure you DC regular to keep your moisture up.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> If you didn't do a keratin protein treatment after coloring, you need to do a keratin protein treatment within a week to 10 days. You may want to find a shampoo for color treated hair to help prevent the hair from fading and from drying out. Or at least dilute the shampoo. Make sure you DC regular to keep your moisture up.



Moisture moisture and more moisture. Colored hair dries out faster than uncolored hair. But you can keep your hair with color, I colored my hair like a year and a half ago and I kept my strands. But the good thing is I had healthy hair practices so I didn't need to change anything up. I washed weekly,  list urine and sealed daily a d deep conditioned every week even before I had color.  Everyone kept say they were scared to color their hsir, especially with being relaxed but I was good


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 4, 2014)

I posted this in my other challenge thread---but I broke down and applied heat today.  Wanted to do a length check after my nightmare visit to the Scissor Happy Stylist a few weeks ago.  So far--I'm a few inches away from BSL.  Hope to reach by July!


----------



## alex114 (Mar 5, 2014)

So for the last week in a half, I've had my hair in about 25-30 medium twists-- for the whole time before this that I've been transitioning, my hair has been in cornrows for 2-3 weeks at a time. I just really hope my hair isn't tangling and matting as I speak, but then I'm also afraid that I'm manipulating it too much by re-twisting and detangling a few at a time each day. I've been transitioning for about 8 months.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm thinking about staying in my mini twists until Lent is over as part of my sacrifice.


----------



## Adiatasha (Mar 5, 2014)

Bantu knot out on dominican blowout


----------



## BlaqKitty (Mar 5, 2014)

Length check! 

I stand at about 5'7" lol, so I definitely wish I was shorter so I could be BSL already lol. Nonetheless, I am very happy!!! I'm thinking my BSL is closer to MBL.

Sorry, it's not pin straight as I got really lazy towards the top but I think it looks really nice. Going to have fun styling on straight hair.


----------



## bronxchick (Mar 6, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Bantu knot out on dominican blowout



It looks really nice.   I can't wait to take update pics.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 6, 2014)

bronxchick said:


> It looks really nice.   I can't wait to take update pics.



Me too, Im sooo excited for the end of March!!


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 6, 2014)

^^^Me neither, lol. We have 25 days till March 31st, !!!!


----------



## bronxchick (Mar 6, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> ^^^Me neither, lol. We have 25 days till March 31st, !!!!



With that in mind, I want to finish strong. I'm going to GHE/LOC every night, scalp massage daily and try out the inversion method to see if I can squeeze out an additional centimeter or two.


----------



## Mjon912 (Mar 6, 2014)

Checking in... Still roller setting!!!! Wash the other day... I'm guessing I'll be APL in May/June  

Eta... Woops... I didn't realize length check was at the end of the month! And it won't let me remove the photos =\


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am itching to length check so bad! I know I'm not APL yet, or least I don't think so, but I'm close. I can feel it  I haven't texlaxed since Aug 2013 so I can clearly see the mass of ng that is sittin on my head...I just need to know how long it is. 

C'mon March 31!


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 6, 2014)

Another participant here feeling good about length check this month! I washed with a moisturizing shampoo, first time tea(camomile) rinse with dc. Threw on plastic cap and turbie, rinse out later today. I believe I retained good growth since Bc, can't wait to see it when I flat iron. Holding back till the 31st


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2014)

Im so anxious to get my hair blown out for this month's length check. I might get it done next week since my anniversary is coming up. I know dh is tired of seeing my satin bonnet and celie braids 

Last time I got my hair done I was able to kee it straight for almost 4 weeks! I just hope it doesn't rain


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 6, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im so anxious to get my hair blown out for this month's length check. I might get it done next week since my anniversary is coming up. I know dh is tired of seeing my satin bonnet and celie braids   Last time I got my hair done I was able to kee it straight for almost 4 weeks! I just hope it doesn't rain



Had to chuckle at your post. My dh asked me the other evening if I would take my bonnet off. Answer...no. Luckily the end of month straightening coincides with our anniversary.


----------



## BlaqKitty (Mar 6, 2014)

Omg I ruin everything I had no idea we wait to length check! 

Guess I'll have to do another at the end of the month, huh?


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 6, 2014)

BlaqKitty said:


> Omg I ruin everything I had no idea we wait to length check!
> 
> Guess I'll have to do another at the end of the month, huh?


Don't feel bad! Length checks are always exciting, .


----------



## mshoneyfly (Mar 6, 2014)

Okay, so I kinda miss 'doing' my hair...but then again I dont 

Been paying more attention to my nails and skin lately. Saturday will make me 8 weeks post texturizer and Friday will be 2 weeks in my yarn braids. I'll try to keep them up until mid-April but its hard fir me not to mess with my hair. I hope to have some sort of growth spurt by then. 

 I have stopped restyling them everyday and just wearing my high bun for the whole week to cut down on manipulation (or at least a few days). Im oiling and massaging my scalp with JBCO and Vatika oil and spritzing with a blend of horsetail, catnip and licorice tea. This time Im just cleansing with an acv rinse instead of washing and it works just fine. 

I cant wait to do a LC; everyone is looking good on the progress side!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## snoop (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been enjoying doing my two strand twists on hair that has been roller set.  Problem is that I'm always reluctant to wash in twists on wash day because of the shrinkage.   There's no winning.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been bunning the past few months and I'm thinking of switching to two strands twists for a while. But I'll need to stretch my hair first because the twists shrink to a pathetic level on wet hair, :-D.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 7, 2014)

almost on week 3 with these minitwists. 

been covering them for the past week and will probably cover them next week as well.  

maybe wear them out again the week after. 

i did shampoo wash them yesterday...i tried so hard to not wash them, but i just cant.  i guess i'll deal with whatever consequences there are when i take them down.  hopefully it wont be too bad.


----------



## ronie (Mar 7, 2014)

My hair has been feeling so soft and pliable this week. It might be that the weather hasn't been as  horrible. I also have been playing around with some new products. We ll see.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 7, 2014)

I want a puff cuff, but I think the 5 inch may be too big. Im going to use it to make massive buns


----------



## Phaer (Mar 7, 2014)

I have been wigging it. I hope to continue until April. I have to remind myself, where I am is not my end goal. I was having too much fun playing with my hair and no psing.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

So I rcvd my order yesterday from Anabelles when I got home from work. Some of the items have more of a strong perfummy smell to me rather than a sweet smell. Anyway I cowashed with the coffee cowash and it smells good. It cleanses very well for a cowash. It didn't leave my hair feeling coated or rough. Actually it was very nice and soft. It has some slip but I didn't detangle with it yet. I will do that next time. The consistency is kind of on the thicker side. I really like this stuff. After I left my hair on my turbie to soak up the water for 20 minutes. I applied the honey almond LI and then the honey almond moisturizing lotion and it had my hair nice. Like I said it has a strong perfume smell to me but it works wonders. My curls were so nice and defined...and get this here's the kicker...elongated! My hair shrinks up something bad especially with a wash n go. This LI and lotion hand my hair very much elongated. 


View attachment 249363



View attachment 249365


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 8, 2014)

^^yummy  Annabelle is doing the dang thing! I definitely will add her to my Easter/Mothers day list!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> ^^yummy  Annabelle is doing the dang thing! I definitely will add her to my Easter/Mothers day list!



Yes this was my first order with her and so far I'm liking it. I've found my replacement for HH...


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes this was my first order with her and so far I'm liking it. I've found my replacement for HH...



Ok. Now that is saying something because HH was hard to replace.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Ok. Now that is saying something because HH was hard to replace.



Tell me about it lol...especially after I spent all that darn money just to have to throw it all out shm.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I rcvd my order yesterday from Anabelles when I got home from work. Some of the items have more of a strong perfummy smell to me rather than a sweet smell. Anyway I cowashed with the coffee cowash and it smells good. It cleanses very well for a cowash. It didn't leave my hair feeling coated or rough. Actually it was very nice and soft. It has some slip but I didn't detangle with it yet. I will do that next time. The consistency is kind of on the thicker side. I really like this stuff. After I left my hair on my turbie to soak up the water for 20 minutes. I applied the honey almond LI and then the honey almond moisturizing lotion and it had my hair nice. Like I said it has a strong perfume smell to me but it works wonders. My curls were so nice and defined...and get this here's the kicker...elongated! My hair shrinks up something bad especially with a wash n go. This LI and lotion hand my hair very much elongated.



Your curls look great! My order shipped yesterday. Can't wait to try the products.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Your curls look great! My order shipped yesterday. Can't wait to try the products.



Thanks Joi...I'm warning you though her scents are really strong perfummy smell mixed in with whatever scent it's supposed to smell like. It works good though but if you are sensitive to strong smell or even perfume smell you may get a head ache.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks Joi...I'm warning you though her scents are really strong perfummy smell mixed in with whatever scent it's supposed to smell like. It works good though but if you are sensitive to strong smell or even perfume smell you may get a head ache.



Thanks for this--I'm still awaiting my products to arrive but I'm very sensitive to "scenty" things.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 9, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks Joi...I'm warning you though her scents are really strong perfummy smell mixed in with whatever scent it's supposed to smell like. It works good though but if you are sensitive to strong smell or even perfume smell you may get a head ache.



Oh no! I can't stand perfummy scents. They tend to give me a headache over time. I got mostly dessert scents, so I hope they are not perfummy too.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Oh no! I can't stand perfummy scents. They tend to give me a headache over time. I got mostly dessert scents, so I hope they are not perfummy too.



That's what I got and yes they are lol. They work gr8 though but man it lingers as well. Which I don't mind if it was just a dessert smell but it's like a dessert smell and strong perfume smell. It could just be mines.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 9, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's what I got and yes they are lol. They work gr8 though but man it lingers as well. Which I don't mind if it was just a dessert smell but it's like a dessert smell and strong perfume smell. It could just be mines.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Guess I'll be taking a Zyrtec prior to using my hair creams...


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 9, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's what I got and yes they are lol. They work gr8 though but man it lingers as well. Which I don't mind if it was just a dessert smell but it's like a dessert smell and strong perfume smell. It could just be mines.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I will report back...


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey ladies....been MIA - life happens. At any rate, just washed and conditioned...had more shedding than usual, not sure if I'm on the back end of post partum shredding or what. Installed mini twists and they should last for 3 weeks.


----------



## Adiatasha (Mar 9, 2014)

I just want y'all to take a look at the little girl watching my head in the back. LMAO

This y'all is my 4c hair. 

My wash and no.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I just want y'all to take a look at the little girl watching my head in the back. LMAO
> 
> This y'all is my 4c hair.
> 
> ...



That's funny. Looks like her mouth is wide open isn't it?


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 9, 2014)

I didn't twist my hair and ended up with my regular bun. I was just too lazy to bother with the twists.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 10, 2014)

i think i'm staying ahead of my hair getting too dry, but it definitely gets dryer than it did pre-color. i kind of wish i didn't color it, but at least i got it out of my system. i think it will be okay. i don't think i'm going to keep it up, though. i'm going to let it grow out. 

i need to find a way to hide my hair.


----------



## Funmiloves (Mar 10, 2014)

apple_natural said:


> i think i'm staying ahead of my hair getting too dry, but it definitely gets dryer than it did pre-color. i kind of wish i didn't color it, but at least i got it out of my system. i think it will be okay. i don't think i'm going to keep it up, though. i'm going to let it grow out.
> 
> i need to find a way to hide my hair.



Have you tried dc'ing more?


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 10, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I rcvd my order yesterday from Anabelles when I got home from work. Some of the items have more of a strong perfummy smell to me rather than a sweet smell. Anyway I cowashed with the coffee cowash and it smells good. It cleanses very well for a cowash. It didn't leave my hair feeling coated or rough. Actually it was very nice and soft. It has some slip but I didn't detangle with it yet. I will do that next time. The consistency is kind of on the thicker side. I really like this stuff. After I left my hair on my turbie to soak up the water for 20 minutes. I applied the honey almond LI and then the honey almond moisturizing lotion and it had my hair nice. Like I said it has a strong perfume smell to me but it works wonders. My curls were so nice and defined...and get this here's the kicker...elongated! My hair shrinks up something bad especially with a wash n go. This LI and lotion hand my hair very much elongated.



Those curls!! Just wow!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2014)

[USER=302023 said:
			
		

> apple_natural[/USER];19767941]i think i'm staying ahead of my hair getting too dry, but it definitely gets dryer than it did pre-color. i kind of wish i didn't color it, but at least i got it out of my system. i think it will be okay. i don't think i'm going to keep it up, though. i'm going to let it grow out.
> 
> i need to find a way to hide my hair.



Try diluting your shampoo more. I have found with color it was the shampoos causing my dryness. When I switched that up my hair was just fine.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 10, 2014)

apple_natural said:


> i think i'm staying ahead of my hair getting too dry, but it definitely gets dryer than it did pre-color. i kind of wish i didn't color it, but at least i got it out of my system. i think it will be okay. i don't think i'm going to keep it up, though. i'm going to let it grow out.
> 
> i need to find a way to hide my hair.



Have you tried HOTs? May be worth a try along with the advice given above to dc more (with steam if you can) and dilute your poo.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 10, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Those curls!! Just wow!



Thank you North...I'm still trying to learn what to do with my hair. I do the same old styles and they are getting boring. So is wigging it. I'm very style challenged when it come to my own hair.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 10, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow

Your hair looks so good!! How many months post relaxer are you?


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 10, 2014)

My scalp has been itching, but my laziness has prevented me from doing anything about it 

I won a visa gift card at work this weekend so im gonna go to sally's and get some hair goodies. I need a banana clip, hood dryer and a leave in conditioner. Dh and I are gonna be working out hardcore this week and we are probably going swimming too so im gonna postpone my blowout until the last week of the month. We gotta get fit on them boys lol!!


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 10, 2014)

ohhhh...im getting the itch to remove these twists.  yikes.  i was so hoping id last at least 6 weeks, but im not so sure thats gonna happen.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 10, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Your hair looks so good!! How many months post relaxer are you?



Thank you tapioca

My last perm was 7/2011 and I big chopped 9/2011. Then big chopped again for no reason in 9/2012. So im a year and hakf post 2nd big chop and hope I dont cut again bc I have hairnorexia.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Mar 11, 2014)

Lol I had a dream last night that I was pulling my hair from the back and it was APL. I'll take that as a premonition!


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 11, 2014)

So I am back to growing my hair out again after chopping it into a bob last week. I wants my hair back Just trimmed my hair after a long time not trimming it. It was much needed so I am starting with a clean slate.

*Current hair length:* *CBL Stretched (9.5-10 inches in back) (13 inches all around)*
*Goal Length: APLish/BSLish(not paritcular about this)15 inches*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* *Natural *

*Goal Month:* *December 2014*

*Current Reggie and styling choices:*
Buns, buns, and buns. I may be getting long braids this summer
Weekly
--Wash, DC every two weeks
--Moisturize, seal with oil and bun
--Protein treatment every two weeks
--Baggy buns every night
--Do LC or LLC and style in twists
--No direct heat


*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Nothing but maybe wear my hair out more often


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 11, 2014)

I went to sallys and got a few hair toys. I got a few headbands, some hairsticks and a banana clip. Im gonna rock buns during spring break


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 11, 2014)

Almost time for check in LCs everyone! Can't wait for all the hair porn!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Mar 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Almost time for check in LCs everyone! Can't wait for all the hair porn!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow isn't our LC in june? Did i miss a post?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 11, 2014)

ronie said:


> HairPleezeGrow isn't our LC in june? Did i miss a post?



Yes but I did state those who want to LC quarterly can. There are some that have some progress to show I'm sure lol. I don't but may participate in this LC...not sure yet.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 11, 2014)

haha.  twists are out.  i lasted 3 full weeks.  i took them out and then just turned them right into larger twists, so we're still protected.   


also still wearing em covered.  

will do neater twists in a couple of weeks or so. 

do think my hair grew a bit...so yay for that.  i think i'm gonna skip the upcoming length check.  i was gonna participate, but maybe i'll wait until the june check in.


----------



## ronie (Mar 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes but I did state those who want to LC quarterly can. There are some that have some progress to show I'm sure lol. I don't but may participate in this LC...not sure yet.



I will seat this one out. Can't wait for the progress pics though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 12, 2014)

ronie said:


> I will seat this one out. Can't wait for the progress pics though.



Girl me too...I'm going to wait until June but I love looking at hair pics...


----------



## Phaer (Mar 12, 2014)

^^ me three. I want to wig it for a while and I don't want to straighten my hair yet.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah. I'm waiting until June too because I'm not taking my twists down until Easter.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Mar 13, 2014)

I have been MIA for a min, but i am back / I just did some mirco two strand twist to my hair... (so i can keep my hands out of it) lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Just hendigo'd and cowashed. Placed my hair in 20 three strand twists. Will take down in morning. 



View attachment 250211


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 13, 2014)

I had a dream that I got my hair blown out and it was almost bsl!! Too bad that was just a dream. Im sure I only grew an inch in the last 3 months


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I had a dream that I got my hair blown out and it was almost bsl!! Too bad that was just a dream. Im sure I only grew an inch in the last 3 months



Aww! :-(  turn that frown upside down  you will get there...I always hear people say patience is key. And it really is bc what can you do besides wait.


----------



## Funmiloves (Mar 14, 2014)

Checking in!

My hair is braided up, ready for crochet braids install, so I'll do a June length check also.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Mar 14, 2014)

Currently doing twist outs and braid outs . Having a bit of a breakage problem and thinking of getting a sew-in soon .


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Aww! :-( turn that frown upside down  *you will get there*...I always hear people say patience is key. And it really is bc what can you do besides wait.


 
ITA

You will get there

Before my last bob cut, I made it to BSL and NEVER thought I would ever get there.  You will. Patience and consistancy is key.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 14, 2014)

Im still in buns!

With the weather break I am itching to wear my hair out, but I will wait. The weather is not consistantly warm yet. So I will keep bunning.

I will try to do a no heat personal challenge as well.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 15, 2014)

Did my hair on Friday. Prepoo'd overnight with a mix of molasses, hemp oil, and cheapie conditioner. Shampoo, reconstructor, black tea rinse, DC w/AOHSR and avocado oil, then final rinse with porosity control. 

Minus the black tea rinse, I think this will be my regimen going forward. I will switch up DC with Vatika egg protein mask on some weeks as needed. 

My flat iron results.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Did my hair on Friday. Prepoo'd overnight with a mix of molasses, hemp oil, and cheapie conditioner. Shampoo, reconstructor, black tea rinse, DC w/AOHSR and avocado oil, then final rinse with porosity control.
> 
> Minus the black tea rinse, I think this will be my regimen going forward. I will switch up DC with Vatika egg protein mask on some weeks as needed.
> 
> My flat iron results.



Looks really good!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2014)

Here's my results from the 3 strand twistout...I did leave the twist in unintentionally for these two days. Just took them down bc we are going out to eat for my sisters bday. My hair is a little frizzy so yeah. I also tried to get the best shots since I didn't have my picture takers aka the kids here to help me lol. Got a close up of my eye make up...nothing special just because haha!



View attachment 250387



View attachment 250389



View attachment 250391



View attachment 250393



View attachment 250395



View attachment 250397

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 15, 2014)

^^ looks good!  quite pretty.  

you prompted me to try a 3 strand twist on my hair....just did one section.  it's actually not as hard or awkward as i though it would be.  that might be my next style.  i'll do em next weekend.

actually, i really like that the 3 strand twist is tighter.  seems like it might stay a bit better than a regular 2 strand.  hmmm.  might have to adopt this twisting method permanently lol.  we'll see how it goes.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2014)

youwillrise said:


> ^^ looks good!  quite pretty.    you prompted me to try a 3 strand twist on my hair....just did one section.  it's actually not as hard or awkward as i though it would be.  that might be my next style.  i'll do em next weekend.  actually, i really like that the 3 strand twist is tighter.  seems like it might stay a bit better than a regular 2 strand.  hmmm.  might have to adopt this twisting method permanently lol.  we'll see how it goes.



Thanks and yes it isn't as hard as it looks. Please post your results when you do them. Yep they give gr8 definition and to maintain them I just do two strand twists at night like maybe 6 or 7 throughout my head and it helps stretch my hair during the week. I feel like I'm the only one here doing them though lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## destinyseeker (Mar 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my results from the 3 strand twistout...I did leave the twist in unintentionally for these two days. Just took them down bc we are going out to eat for my sisters bday. My hair is a little frizzy so yeah. I also tried to get the best shots since I didn't have my picture takers aka the kids here to help me lol. Got a close up of my eye make up...nothing special just because haha!  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



So cute!!! Amazing job


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2014)

destinyseeker said:


> So cute!!! Amazing job



Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 16, 2014)

Things I've learned since joining this challenge in October...
1. I cannot touch, detangle, style my hair when it is wet. It has to be 90% dry.
2. Air drying with a scarf gives me better/healthier results than blow drying. Blow drying is just more convenient. 
3. No. Hair. Ties. Ever. 
4. Self relaxing was nothing to be afraid of and the best change I've made so far. 
5. I should've purchased the split ender a year ago. 
6. Finger combing during the week is easy (I'm just lazy, ugh). 
7. Not only does wearing protective styles and updos that I find on YouTube/Pinterest/lhcf stop my breakage, but it helps me be on time for work. 
8. I haven't been enjoying my hair 
9. A rushed wash day is never worth it in the end. Plan ahead and give yourself enough time to properly baby your hair.
10. Don't tell others you're in the process of growing your hair out to MBL/WL. 

Hopefully I can stay focused and be grazing BSL by December!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 16, 2014)

I cowashed with mizani thermasmooth and aussie moist, then I sealed with evoo and redid my celie braids. I got dh to stretch a section of my hair in the back and he says its an inch away from my brastrap. Im so excited, because there is hope that I can be bsl by my bday in June


----------



## PinkyPromise (Mar 16, 2014)

Washed my hair. Re-twisted my twists.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Mar 16, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Things I've learned since joining this challenge in October... 1. I cannot touch, detangle, style my hair when it is wet. It has to be 90% dry. 2. Air drying with a scarf gives me better/healthier results than blow drying. Blow drying is just more convenient. 3. No. Hair. Ties. Ever. 4. Self relaxing was nothing to be afraid of and the best change I've made so far. 5. I should've purchased the split ender a year ago. 6. Finger combing during the week is easy (I'm just lazy, ugh). 7. Not only does wearing protective styles and updos that I find on YouTube/Pinterest/lhcf stop my breakage, but it helps me be on time for work. 8. I haven't been enjoying my hair  9. A rushed wash day is never worth it in the end. Plan ahead and give yourself enough time to properly baby your hair. 10. Don't tell others you're in the process of growing your hair out to MBL/WL.  Hopefully I can stay focused and be grazing BSL by December!



Good idea. I'll go next.

1. My hair loves water.
2. My hair grows faster in warmer weather.
3. I cannot detangle my hair when it is dry.
4. My hair LOVES coconut oil and castor oil.
5. My signature style is mini twists.
6. My hair likes low-no manipulation.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> Washed my hair. Re-twisted my twists.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250587



They turned out very nice.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 16, 2014)

My hair has been quite dry these days---so I went out and purchased a steamer.  Tonight is my first session---hoping to keep this up weekly.  I'm sitting under the steamer trying out Annabelle's Perfect Blend White Chocolate Intense Moisture Mask…this is my first time using it--so I'll have to report back.  It's smells delicious though---so much so, my husband walked around the house sniffing my hair after I got out of the shower


----------



## veesweets (Mar 16, 2014)

Adding henna back to my regimen was definitely the right choice  I no longer need as much protein weekly, I'm able to use my moisture DC's again without fear of breakage. Finally, I have some balance! My drains probably arent happy but I dont care lol


----------



## ronie (Mar 16, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> Washed my hair. Re-twisted my twists.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250587



Very pretty missy



veesweets said:


> Adding henna back to my regimen was definitely the right choice  I no longer need as much protein weekly, I'm able to use my moisture DC's again without fear of breakage. Finally, I have some balance! My drains probably arent happy but I dont care lol



l
Love the new avi picture. Your hair looks super thick.



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks and yes it isn't as hard as it looks. Please post your results when you do them. Yep they give gr8 definition and to maintain them I just do two strand twists at night like maybe 6 or 7 throughout my head and it helps stretch my hair during the week. I feel like *I'm the only one here doing them though lol.
> *
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


The technique is intimidating to me. I still cant properly flat twist after washing tons of videos. It took me forever to put in about 12 on my hair the first (and last time). Thats why i never attempt to learn the 3 strand
 twist although different technique.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 17, 2014)

ronie said:


> l
> Love the new avi picture. Your hair looks super thick.



Thank you!


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 17, 2014)

I've been lurking here, but I haven't posted in a little while.

I took a look at my hair last night, and I'm noticing some pretty significant thinning in the back and in the crown of my hair.  

I know it's stress related, so hopefully, some TLC for me and my hair will help to turn this trend around.

I don't know if I will make APL this year, I'm going to keep trying, but I'm not very optimistic.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 17, 2014)

put some three strand twists in.  i'm horrible at styling/making my hair look good...so it doesnt look all fancy and spectacular, but i like the whole three strand twist thing.  maybe i'll leave these in 2-3 weeks or so and then wear a twist out from it on a friday...and put a new set in that same weekend. i like the tightness of them.  seems like they'll stay longer than regular twists.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 17, 2014)

My puff cuff is here! Cant wait to try it out


----------



## Mjon912 (Mar 18, 2014)

March 31 length check day! I'm excited! I've been applying my Sulfer 8/MN/hair trigger growth Elixer mix every few days and not looking at my length since the beginning of the month so hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## snoop (Mar 19, 2014)

I've been so unmotivated with my hair after doing my start of year length check.  It was the longest it's ever been (CBL) but I was hoping for APL.  I trimmed around an inch off, so I'm hoping to at least get that back by now.  Looking forward to Monday's LC.


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 20, 2014)

Dusted ends for spring equinox (cutting by the moon)Thank God no trim necessary! Last trim was by the moon in Sep 2013 and gained almost an inch in 20 days. Hoping it works this time around


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 20, 2014)

I think I'm not going to wear my hair down so often anymore.

This is a critical length. I don't want to jeopardize it by letting it down all the time.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 20, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> Dusted ends for spring equinox (cutting by the moon)Thank God no trim necessary! Last trim was by the moon in Sep 2013 and gained almost an inch in 20 days. Hoping it works this time around



i dusted at 12am


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 21, 2014)

Funny my was around this same time


----------



## PinkyPromise (Mar 21, 2014)

Yay! I've had my twists in for a month now.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm trying to stop manipulating my hair so much by starting to wash twice a month. Today makes one week from my last wash and my hair smells, feels, and looks fine. However, washing my hair is all I can think about!! I will wait and see how the next week goes.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone using a sulfur mix? How is it working for you? I know there is a challenge, but I just want to hear about results. Amazon recommends that I buy sublimed sulfur based on my other purchases lol. I have tried massages, inversion, ghe and hairfinity and nothing can get me more than 1/2 inch per month. My normal growth rate is 1/4 or 1/3 inch per month. Im trying to step it up and meet my goal of bsl before the end of this year. Sorry that was so long


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 21, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Anyone using a sulfur mix? How is it working for you? I know there is a challenge, but I just want to hear about results. Amazon recommends that I buy sublimed sulfur based on my other purchases lol. I have tried massages, inversion, ghe and hairfinity and nothing can get me more than 1/2 inch per month. My normal growth rate is 1/4 or 1/3 inch per month. Im trying to step it up and meet my goal of bsl before the end of this year. Sorry that was so long



I do but I use NJoys oil. I get almost an inch per month (well the last moth or so) with this and hairfinity and inversion. I'm a sloooow grower so I will even take 1/2 inch lol.


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 21, 2014)

My current length is shoulder length. My texture is natural. I hope to make APL by August. (One can hope) my regimen consists of washing and deep conditioning once a week. I also moisturize and seal 2xs a day. I plan to change my diet (at some point ugh), work out more, and drink LOTS of water.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 21, 2014)

Had my daughter do a length check for me and I was pleasantly surprised. My bottom layer of hair is nearly bsl. I just need the rest to catch up. I am happy with the length considering my two year natural anniversary is at the end of May.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Had my daughter do a length check for me and I was pleasantly surprised. My bottom layer of hair is nearly bsl. I just need the rest to catch up. I am happy with the length considering my two year natural anniversary is at the end of May.


Your curls are beautiful!!


----------



## snoop (Mar 21, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> Your curls are beautiful!!



Yes they are!!!


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 22, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> Your curls are beautiful!!


  Thank you pearlific1 and snoop. Very much appreciated as I try to grow out of this awkward length.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 22, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Had my daughter do a length check for me and I was pleasantly surprised. My bottom layer of hair is nearly bsl. I just need the rest to catch up. I am happy with the length considering my two year natural anniversary is at the end of May.



Joigirl

Wow, those curls are popping! Nice job.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 22, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Had my daughter do a length check for me and I was pleasantly surprised. My bottom layer of hair is nearly bsl. I just need the rest to catch up. I am happy with the length considering my two year natural anniversary is at the end of May.



Wow your hair is beautiful...my hair wants to be like yours when it grows up!


----------



## felic1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I had a press and length check in February. I retained length in the back and the sides are a bit shorter. I still look like I have a lot of hair to some people but not to me. I think that my hair is probably doing well considering all the death we had in the immediate family. (mom and dad). This year should be a better growth year!


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Wow your hair is beautiful...my hair wants to be like yours when it grows up!


  Thank you! I love your curls, wish I had your hang time.


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 23, 2014)

felic1 said:


> I had a press and length check in February. I retained length in the back and the sides are a bit shorter. I still look like I have a lot of hair to some people but not to me. I think that my hair is probably doing well considering all the death we had in the immediate family. (mom and dad). This year should be a better growth year!



I believe you have hair anorexia. When people you see on the regular notice your hair longer you must believe them. Sorry for your lost. Hope you do have a better year


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 24, 2014)

I took down my celies and used my puff cuff for the first time. I shouldve detangled first, but I was just trying to get an idea of how it would look. Im getting my blowout tomorrow so I will be back with more pics


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Haven't been doing much to my hair .. Weekly schedule : Wash day , straighten , light moisture and seal daily , wrap ; and by the end of the week I'm in a braid out or bun . 

Not really looking to achieve any style with my hair , just leaving it alone, I guess lol... 6 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I took down my celies and used my puff cuff for the first time. I shouldve detangled first, but I was just trying to get an idea of how it would look. Im getting my blowout tomorrow so I will be back with more pics



Cute thanks for sharing what the puff cuff looks like.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is my length check as of March 24th. I lightly straightened my hair over the weekend and was pleased to reach my hair from the back. I was never able to do that, . Number 4 puts me at APL but I want it to be there without pulling so I think I can be fully APL by June 30th,


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> Here is my length check as of March 24th. I lightly straightened my hair over the weekend and was pleased to reach my hair from the back. I was never able to do that, . Number 4 puts me at APL but I want it to be there without pulling so I think I can be fully APL by June 30th,



Very nice thick hair. Congratulations on making APL. Will be checking for your progress pics in June.


----------



## ronie (Mar 25, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Had my daughter do a length check for me and I was pleasantly surprised. My bottom layer of hair is nearly bsl. I just need the rest to catch up. I am happy with the length considering my two year natural anniversary is at the end of May.


Your curls are so beautiful, they look fake. The thickness is sick. Congrats on your progress.


----------



## ronie (Mar 25, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> Here is my length check as of March 24th. I lightly straightened my hair over the weekend and was pleased to reach my hair from the back. I was never able to do that, . Number 4 puts me at APL but I want it to be there without pulling so I think I can be fully APL by June 30th,


Congrats on making APL. I would love a non- pulling APL by December as well. Congrats on your progress.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 25, 2014)

ronie said:


> Your curls are so beautiful, they look fake. The thickness is sick. Congrats on your progress.


 Thank you Lol...I am very happy about this thick hair as I enter my 40s. My density might actually be normal after thinning later in life. My hair has always made hair dressers cringe even when I was relaxed. I understand their reluctance now that I have a dd with 4a hair that is thicker than mine and with baby fine strands...:look.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 25, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> Here is my length check as of March 24th. I lightly straightened my hair over the weekend and was pleased to reach my hair from the back. I was never able to do that, . Number 4 puts me at APL but I want it to be there without pulling so I think I can be fully APL by June 30th,



Congrats on making APL! I will take stretched APL right about now lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Very nice thick hair. Congratulations on making APL. Will be checking for your progress pics in June.


Thank you so much!!!! It's taken me so long to get there but consistency did help a lot this time around.



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Congrats on making APL! I will take stretched APL right about now lol.
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



In other circumstances, I would but I really, really want the true length,


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Mar 26, 2014)

Been attempting flexi-rod curls in an attempt to keep my hair off my shoulders ...not sure if I like the style but it does the job !


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 26, 2014)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> Been attempting flexi-rod curls in an attempt to keep my hair off my shoulders ...not sure if I like the style but it does the job !



it looks cute on you


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm not going to be able to flat iron to do a proper LC until after mid April. Between traveling for work and painting my bedroom I'm not going to have the time. So I decided to just do a pull and see LC.  first pic is from January 1 and second pic is from today.  If you look at my collar bone it looks like I've retained about an inch or so since January.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Your hair has definitely grown charmtreese!  Looking great!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey ladies!! I'm still in the challenge, even though I haven't posted much. Nothing much to report except that someone needs to hide my flat iron . Last I checked I'm right above APL . Will definitely come back to post pics next week.


----------



## ronie (Mar 27, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I'm not going to be able to flat iron to do a proper LC until after mid April. Between traveling for work and painting my bedroom I'm not going to have the time. So I decided to just do a pull and see LC.  first pic is from January 1 and second pic is from today.  If you look at my collar bone it looks like I've retained about an inch or so since January.


Love your hair charmtreese. Great progress girl. Have you been protective styling since January?


----------



## snoop (Mar 27, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I'm not going to be able to flat iron to do a proper LC until after mid April. Between traveling for work and painting my bedroom I'm not going to have the time. So I decided to just do a pull and see LC. first pic is from January 1 and second pic is from today. If you look at my collar bone it looks like I've retained about an inch or so since January.


 
Loving your hair.  That's quite a bit of growth.

^^Waiting for your reply to the above.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Mar 27, 2014)

Can I still join??

Current hair length: bottom of neck
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: transitioning

Goal Month: Full APL by December 2014

Current Reggie and styling choices: shampoo and DC. Protein treatment every 4-6 weeks, same with clarifying. Oil w scalp massage every few days. Blow dry and flat iron every other week 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Stick with my joico moisturizing conditioner and washing every two weeks along With flat ironing only 2x a month. 

Starting pic


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I'm not going to be able to flat iron to do a proper LC until after mid April. Between traveling for work and painting my bedroom I'm not going to have the time. So I decided to just do a pull and see LC.  first pic is from January 1 and second pic is from today.  If you look at my collar bone it looks like I've retained about an inch or so since January.



You have definitely retained. It looks like you have retained more than an inch in the front because it's hanging


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 27, 2014)

ronie said:


> Love your hair charmtreese. Great progress girl. Have you been protective styling since January?



Thanks!

No, I haven't been protective styling just low manipulation.  I was wearing stretched out puffs a lot, for the last week or so I've been wearing more buns than puffs.  I do want to figure out a PS that I can wear at least 3 days a week.  I ordered a wig...not sure how that's going to work for me though.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Mar 27, 2014)

Its been a while ladies hair is doing fine just need it to grow faster lol, well here is some style I've been wearing over the last month.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Mar 27, 2014)

And another one a braidout


----------



## Kentmane (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Guys

I am new to Lhcf, you guys are great. Please keep up the good work.
I have been a lurker for a while, but I have learnt a lot from you guys.
Thank you

Current hair length - various collar bone at the crown. Touching APL below the crown
My sides are another story, one side is bare but is filling in slowly. Once I realised blow drying, was blowing away my edges


Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning -  I am relaxed (Kids Oraganix regular)


Goal Month - Full APL by June


Current Reggie and styling choices

I henna weekly
DC twice a week
Co Wash 2/3 a week
I GHE every night (well since my last touch up in Feb) it has really helped
Megatek on my  scalp every night since the 4th of March (one side has filled in, just the temple area to go now. That is filling in nicely too.


What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
I plan on staying heat free for this stretch. This I hope will thicken hair.
I plan to keep up on my vitamins

HHG


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 27, 2014)

Welcome Kentmane! I hope you find this challenge useful to you


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 27, 2014)

Sooo, I am just bunning along. No desire to wear it out yet. I need to retain every inch,lol.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 28, 2014)

RegaLady said:


> Sooo, I am just bunning along. No desire to wear it out yet. I need to retain every inch,lol.



I love bunning. I'm already putting so much time in keeping my hair moisturized and healthy that I don't have time to style it, lol.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 28, 2014)

Kentmane said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new to Lhcf, you guys are great. Please keep up the good work.
> I have been a lurker for a while, but I have learnt a lot from you guys.
> ...



Welcome!!! The ladies are super helpful; you sure will learn a lot.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Mar 28, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> it looks cute on you








Thank you !!!


----------



## Kentmane (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you ladies..... All my hair knowledge is now being passed down to DD's 1&2


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 29, 2014)

Well I have box braids now. Trying to get a regimen going with them.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't know how I missed your photos, but charmtreese your hair looks great! Can't wait til I get some hang time in the front like yours


----------



## miraclediva (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey ladies! Checking in for March 31 (a couple days early).  
My hair hasn't changed much since the start of the challenge so I'll post a picture in June.  
I'm still trying to find my regimen, but currently I am washing and deep conditioning every 3 weeks. I twist or use curlformers to air dry, then flat iron using grapeseed oil or sabino moisture block.  
To maintain, I use coconut oil and twist or roll nightly. 
I wear it in a bun 3-4 days a week. 
Wash, rinse, and repeat....


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 30, 2014)

i hope I'm apl when i relax in 3 months.  when its soak and wet it stretches to apl but not when dry


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's my March LC...it's not an official one as I did not str8en but it will do since I don't plan to str8en until June. I haven't noticed an increase in growth but I have noticed more fullness.



View attachment 252591

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 31, 2014)

Going on 10 weeks with my sew in so I won't do a length check for another 2 weeks.


----------



## ronie (Mar 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my March LC...it's not an official one as I did not str8en but it will do since I don't plan to str8en until June. I haven't noticed an increase in growth but I have noticed more fullness.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


Your hair has gotten so much fuller. It looks like you hit #4 on your LC shirt which is APL.  Congratulations.   
I was at #2 last time I checked. Hope to make it by September.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my March LC...it's not an official one as I did not str8en but it will do since I don't plan to str8en until June. I haven't noticed an increase in growth but I have noticed more fullness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see a growth though because your siggy has you between 1 & 2 and now you are at #4 which seems to be APL. You should go and claim it,  Do you mind me asking you how tall are you? I'm 5'4" and that's where APL is for me.


----------



## bronxchick (Mar 31, 2014)

Here are my LC pics. 

I do see some progress, but my ends still have issues. I am able to see that the ponytail holders have caused MAJOR damage. I've got to get a Puff Cuff. 

Anyway, here it is. I need a trim badly.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 31, 2014)

Honey and I joined the gym today and I went so hard that my blown out roots have reverted. I guess ill just go back to my wig regimen for the next few months. Hopefully all the working out abd healthy eating will give me a growth spurt. Im trying to lose about 20 lbs by my bday in June


----------



## PinkyPromise (Mar 31, 2014)

Are yall ready for those growth spurts!?! Here they come! I'm taking my twists out right before Easter. They've been in since Feb


----------



## PinkyPromise (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm gonna be APL this summer. I can feel it . .


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 31, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> Are yall ready for those growth spurts!?! Here they come! I'm taking my twists out right before Easter. They've been in since Feb



Growth spurt sounds really good now, :-D!!!! I think I'll track monthly,


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2014)

ronie said:


> Your hair has gotten so much fuller. It looks like you hit #4 on your LC shirt which is APL.  Congratulations.
> I was at #2 last time I checked. Hope to make it by September.



Thanks ronie! But no not APL just quite yet. I think number 5 or 6 would be APL for me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> I can see a growth though because your siggy has you between 1 & 2 and now you are at #4 which seems to be APL. You should go and claim it,  Do you mind me asking you how tall are you? I'm 5'4" and that's where APL is for me.



Thanks girl but not there just yet. I'm 5'6


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2014)

bronxchick said:


> Here are my LC pics.
> 
> I do see some progress, but my ends still have issues. I am able to see that the ponytail holders have caused MAJOR damage. I've got to get a Puff Cuff.
> 
> Anyway, here it is. I need a trim badly.



You do have some gr8 growth! I see progress and make sure your trim is exactly that...A trim lol


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 31, 2014)

Picked up an shift at work till 11p. LC coming late tonight


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Mar 31, 2014)

My 3/31 lc. No major growth since the start of the charge. I did a trim a month ago. Got rid of .5-1.0 inch.


----------



## Mjon912 (Apr 1, 2014)

My Length Check... I'm so anxious to get rid of these ends and finally be fully natural but I'm focusing on length this year so no cuts until may at the earliest!








19 months into my transition to natural, I'm thinking I'll be APL by May. I going to continue applying my Sulfur 8/MN/Hair Trigger Growth Elixer every few days because looking at my end of Jan pics in my fotki I can definitely see I got a good amount of growth in these 2 months.


----------



## earlybird (Apr 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay ladies the time has come to start our new APL/BSL 2014 Challenge. I normally don't start actual challenges but I was forced lol. I don't mind though bc we are all here for the same thing. As before lets continue to encourage one another. I know some of us do get frustrated with our hair but lets remember, it's just hair and we will get there! I just copied the rules from BeautyU2U 2012 thread. We can do this ladies!!!
> 
> The Guidelines
> 
> ...


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 1, 2014)

I need to straighten my hair to do a length check. I've been wearing it curly lately. see yall Friday!


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 1, 2014)

earlybird, I am interested in joining or staying in this challenge. I will post a starting picture next week when I flat iron my hair.


----------



## earlybird (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,

It's my first day on this challenge. I hope everyone is having a marvelous day 

Hopefully, you can see the pic attached. I don't have anything to measure with right now, but the goal is to get my hair where you see my birthmark/top of bra strap, by last day of 2014. I did not pull or stretch the hair, so it should hang loosely on my birthmark by then, that's the dream. 

I do wear a wig most of the time, but I'll have to find another method of hiding my hair as it gets too hot around here to wear that! Consistently moisturizing, sealing, not keep hair out loose so it won't tangle and get SS knots is the plan. Sounds easy? Not to me cause I forget to do it.

Happy growing.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Apr 1, 2014)

Checking in! Here's my comparison: left is the starting pic. Now that I have a length check shirt it'll be easier to track my retention progress.

Btw...happy Spring ladies!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry for not posting much. I promise I am here every day lurking on the thread. 

I'm having issues with my hair at the moment. If it's not one thing, it's another. My hair is getting healthy again and growing, but now i'm noticing my right edge is getting noticeably thinner than the left side. Even when i stretch for up to 7 months, nothing changes. I don't know what to do. 

Here is my length check for March. 







The first one is my update, the second one was from my relaxer in November. Hopefully the pictures are visible. I'm on my phone


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 1, 2014)

earlybird said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's my first day on this challenge. I hope everyone is having a marvelous day
> 
> ...



Welcome! You will get tons of advice and support here.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 1, 2014)

Being lazy, was suppose to flat iron. Missing that sleekness since two months ago. Any who hopeful to hit apl in upcoming months. My LC, not the best pic so please bare with me


----------



## veesweets (Apr 1, 2014)

No LC for me this time, I'm going to wait until the June date. Everyone's progress is looking awesome though!


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 2, 2014)

I probably won't do a length check until I straighten my hair again for Easter. I believe I've gained length, but my hair is so thin it makes me sad to look at it.
I know this is going to sound like something from the "Famous words before a setback" thread, but I really think my hair breaks and sheds less when it is flat ironed. Does anyone else feel like this? Or is breakage and shedding less noticeable when hair is straight? 
Also, I tried washing in sections for the first time my last wash day but I braided the sections too loose so it wasn't very beneficial. I was so nervous my hair wasn't going to get clean, but it definitely can in sections.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 2, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I probably won't do a length check until I straighten my hair again for Easter. I believe I've gained length, but my hair is so thin it makes me sad to look at it.
> I know this is going to sound like something from the "Famous words before a setback" thread, but I really think my hair breaks and sheds less when it is flat ironed. Does anyone else feel like this? Or is breakage and shedding less noticeable when hair is straight?
> Also, I tried washing in sections for the first time my last wash day but I braided the sections too loose so it wasn't very beneficial. I was so nervous my hair wasn't going to get clean, but it definitely can in sections.



i forgot to do a length check,  oh well it will be curly now and i don't like stretching my curls and messing my hair up lol


----------



## Adiatasha (Apr 2, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I probably won't do a length check until I straighten my hair again for Easter. I believe I've gained length, but my hair is so thin it makes me sad to look at it. I know this is going to sound like something from the "Famous words before a setback" thread, but I really think my hair breaks and sheds less when it is flat ironed. Does anyone else feel like this? Or is breakage and shedding less noticeable when hair is straight? Also, I tried washing in sections for the first time my last wash day but I braided the sections too loose so it wasn't very beneficial. I was so nervous my hair wasn't going to get clean, but it definitely can in sections.



Raises hand .... 
I feel like I have less breakage when I have a blow out and flat iron..

Everything you said in your post I agree with


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 2, 2014)

This is a cross post from another thread.

After 9 years of being free, I'm texlaxing my hair this weekend. I've weighed the pros and cons and decided to go ahead and do it. Over the past three months, I realized that I absolutely need to finger detangle and have to be extra careful with my hair. My usual wash day takes anywhere from 4 to 6hrs including finger detangle which on its own is 2-3 hrs. 

Between a very demanding job, two active boys and their school's PTA, I just don't have that kind of time, and texlaxing is my way of saving my sanity, 

I won't leave the relaxer in for too long just long enough to tame my mane, lol. I'll post pictures of before and after, so stay tune, . I'm still planning on being fully APL by June and hoping to be BSL by December.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 2, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> This is a cross post from another thread.
> 
> After 9 years of being free, I'm texlaxing my hair this weekend. I've weighed the pros and cons and decided to go ahead and do it. Over the past three months, I realized that I absolutely need to finger detangle and have to be extra careful with my hair. My usual wash day takes anywhere from 4 to 6hrs including finger detangle which on its own is 2-3 hrs.
> 
> ...



Have you looked into the pros and cons of getting a Keratin Treatment by chance?


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my March LC...it's not an official one as I did not str8en but it will do since I don't plan to str8en until June. I haven't noticed an increase in growth but I have noticed more fullness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair looks awesome---and wow…has it grown!!  Very nice!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 2, 2014)

Kentmane -- welcome!


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 2, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Have you looked into the pros and cons of getting a Keratin Treatment by chance?



I did but honestly it's not worth it because I do workout at least 3 times a week and it doesn't seem to go hand by hand.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 2, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> I did but honestly it's not worth it because I do workout at least 3 times a week and it doesn't seem to go hand by hand.



I work out about that often too…and I don't have issues with reversion. Having said that however,  I've had three treatments thus far and have noticed that my hair is more 'tamed.'  I do recall the first time I received the Keratin Treatment…my hair reverted a good deal.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 2, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Your hair looks awesome---and wow…has it grown!!  Very nice!!



Thanks Jace!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 3, 2014)

I just sprayed my hair with Aphogee keratin amd aloe juice/glycerin and did some celie braids. Im going wig shopping tomorrow. Yay! I kinda want something short since I work out so much


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 3, 2014)

.5" to APL! I will be there first week in May, lol!

Then it is on to BSL!
This is around the milestone I cut my hair from. I was on my way to MBL, but the ends looked a mess. So I will be shooting for BSL the right way this time around. Heat caused many setbacks the last time, so my strategy is to bun straight through. And when I need to stretch my hair, I will use either Curlformers or rollersets instead 

Cowashed today, wash and DC and back to bunning tomorrow.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 3, 2014)

RegaLady said:


> .5" to APL! I will be there first week in May, lol!
> 
> Then it is on to BSL!
> This is around the milestone I cut my hair from. I was on my way to MBL, but the ends looked a mess. So I will be shooting for BSL the right way this time around. Heat caused many setbacks the last time, so my strategy is to bun straight through. And when I need to stretch my hair, I will use either Curlformers or rollersets instead
> ...



Congrats!!! Healthy hair is always better than raggedy hair.  At least, that's what I tell myself every time I have to suck it up and dust the ends.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 3, 2014)

You ladies get this a day early and all.  My starting point as of right now.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Apr 4, 2014)

I've def been following this challenge from the shadows 
I have my own LC dates which don't really coincide 
so my before photos are pretty off

*Early apologies for the photo quality and my busted/ghetto LC shirt
(Some of the lines are completely off but its all I could put together quickly. I've vowed to buy a brand new one so I won't continue to embarrass myself.)

I lightly flat ironed a small chunk of the back. the rest of my hair is up in my usual twists. Thank you to my wife for being patient enough to take these photos for me 

My longest layer is SLIGHTLY past the 8. Photo taken yesterday
On October 7th my longest layer was at the 5. 
3 inches in 6months sounds about right to me
Edit: I finally found more recent LC that I did, but they're videos and I'm not sure how to capture a still. Date Feb 9 SLIGHTLY past line 7

June 30th is the next check in date I'm sure to have my shirt by then! 

Regimen: KISS
*LCO &GHE during the day +Covered, Muslim style (no offense I just love and appreciate the covering but that's another story for another post)
*Silk Scarf at night
*Medium 2 strand twists or braids
*Co wash every 1-2 weeks
*Refresh braids every 2 weeks
*Full on wash (ACV) every 4-8 weeks depending (going for 8 this time, at 6 weeks right now)


----------



## snoop (Apr 4, 2014)

So, I did a length check last night and my hair is pretty much the same length it was at the beginning of the year pre-trim.  I've come to realize (a little hard to accept) that my hair grows slow, so it'll take me to the beginning of summer to reach apl.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Apr 4, 2014)

Took a pic on my iPad will post it Sunday


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 4, 2014)

I was trying to wait until the 18th but I want to take my twists out now


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

I i got a curling wand in the mail today. My sis in law blow dried my hair on high and then I used my wand. It's not as poofy as I wanted (I was going for the curly fro look so I didn't str8en it first) but I'm hoping it will get bigger. For some reason I always do my hair most of the time with my lc shirt on lol....like it's going to make a difference hahaha.



View attachment 253451



View attachment 253453



View attachment 253455



View attachment 253457



View attachment 253459



View attachment 253461


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I i got a curling wand in the mail today. My sis in law blow dried my hair on high and then I used my wand. It's not as poofy as I wanted (I was going for the curly fro look so I didn't str8en it first) but I'm hoping it will get bigger. For some reason I always do my hair most of the time with my lc shirt on lol....like it's going to make a difference hahaha.



separate it everyday and it gets bigger


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I i got a curling wand in the mail today. My sis in law blow dried my hair on high and then I used my wand. It's not as poofy as I wanted (I was going for the curly fro look so I didn't str8en it first) but I'm hoping it will get bigger. For some reason I always do my hair most of the time with my lc shirt on lol....like it's going to make a difference hahaha.



HairPleezeGrow

It looks beautiful.


----------



## ronie (Apr 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I i got a curling wand in the mail today. My sis in law blow dried my hair on high and then I used my wand. It's not as poofy as I wanted (I was going for the curly fro look so I didn't str8en it first) but I'm hoping it will get bigger. For some reason I always do my hair most of the time with my lc shirt on lol....like it's going to make a difference hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous. Love the curls, love the fro.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I i got a curling wand in the mail today. My sis in law blow dried my hair on high and then I used my wand. It's not as poofy as I wanted (I was going for the curly fro look so I didn't str8en it first) but I'm hoping it will get bigger. For some reason I always do my hair most of the time with my lc shirt on lol....like it's going to make a difference hahaha.



Very cute!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Apr 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I i got a curling wand in the mail today. My sis in law blow dried my hair on high and then I used my wand. It's not as poofy as I wanted (I was going for the curly fro look so I didn't str8en it first) but I'm hoping it will get bigger. For some reason I always do my hair most of the time with my lc shirt on lol....like it's going to make a difference hahaha.



Looks great. What brand wand did you use?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> separate it everyday and it gets bigger



Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> It looks beautiful.



Thank you Roz


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

ronie said:


> Gorgeous. Love the curls, love the fro.



Thanks ronie! Me too


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Very cute!



Thank you Joi


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Looks great. What brand wand did you use?



Thanks North...I used Remington salon collection pearl digital ceramic wand in 1/2in-1in


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks so pretty. It grows as it gets older HPG!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Looks so pretty. It grows as it gets older HPG!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Thanks Hana..I hope so.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey Ladies!
I'm joining in on all the fun !

Current hair length 
Somewhere between SL and APL 

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning 
Texlaxed
Goal Month 

Dec 2014Longest layer BSL/ DEC 2014 front part full APL 

Current Reggie 
Wash 1x per week DC with every wash. M&S minimum 4x a week
Massage edges and scalp 3x a week. inversion method 5to7 days once a month (when I  Remember)Relax every 12 week. Castor oil and coconut oil ev.Adding gelatin to the mix and silica gotta get these strands to thicken up.

and styling choices 
Been wearing a lot of twist out lately gotta get back to PS thinking about trying crotchet braids 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
I am noticing that I have a issue with the back of my head In the center, there always seems to be a lil set back that goes on back there.
Gotta find solution 
 Post a beginning picture

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!

Beginning pic


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

Hyacinthe said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I'm joining in on all the fun !
> 
> Current hair length
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi ladies, i'm still in the challenge. I'm just a few inches shy from BSL i think but i know i will definitely make it for June/August. 

I will post my LC pic by or before Monday as i will be washing and straightening tomorrow.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 4, 2014)

i can't wait to make it to bsl, I'm almost apl though lol.  i will be satisfied with bsl but having it longer will be a bonus!


----------



## ronie (Apr 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow make sure to post pictures of the evolution of the style. I can tell it will look better and better as the days go by.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 4, 2014)

hopefully having longer hair won't make it a nightmare


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 4, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> i can't wait to make it to bsl, I'm almost apl though lol.  i will be satisfied with bsl but having it longer will be a bonus!



Lilmama1011 I'm aiming for WL yup i'm Greedy and i think i may get there by Dec 2015.

I'll be getting back on track with my inversion this month, scalp massages (even when i get last) and consistency with my vitamins. Hoping to ne on my way to MBL by Dec 2014


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a week's worth of Hairfinity pills left. I'm gonna take my hair down when I'm down with this bottle.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks HairPleaseGrow.

So lets me get right into it.
My hair is at the longest its ever b

Ooops double post!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks HairPleaseGrow.

So lets me get right into it.
My hair is at the longest its ever been in my life, Thanks to the help of you ladies.

But its thin not unhealthy overprocessed thin. Im guessing Genetics but I love thick hair and I am on a mission. 
Im thinking of cutting it again like about 3" off. The longest layer is right in the center at the back of my head. I feel like I should pay more attention to it,it looks so wispy like im having a setback in the same place over n over again. Im only now realizing this. Started adding castor oil back in reggie. My stylist suggested a layers cut but Im wary about that.
I just dislike how it looks straight, It looks better with curls. Im hoping that as my hair gets longer that this will no longer be an issue

Whoo I kinda rambled everything out 

Any advice or suggestion Ladies?


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 5, 2014)

Hyacinthe said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I'm joining in on all the fun !
> 
> Current hair length
> ...



Welcome!!!! You would love it here, . Let's grow healthy and long hair together!!!!


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 5, 2014)

I texlaxed yesterday and this is how it went:

Thursday night: I took my bun down, lightly sprayed my hair with Water-Aloe Vera Juice, applied coconut oil, lightly finger detangled and African hair thread my hair to stretch it a little bit more.

Friday: 

Prep: I used the ORS No Lye Relaxer. I added two Tbsp of Shea Moisture anti-breakage deep conditioner and 1 Tbsp extra virgin olive oil to the relaxer. 
I applied more coconut oil in between the threads and took each thread down which I twisted. I applied coconut oil all over my edges, the sides and the nape. 

Application: Because the roots are low porosity, the middle normal porosity and the end has high porosity, I applied the cream to the roots first, the middle second and the ends last. I started from the top of my head to the back. From the start to finish, took me 10 minutes. Also I barely applied any cream to my ends.

Rinse: As soon as I was done applying to my ends, I rinsed the cream off. I didn't let it sit any longer. After rinsing, I applied Aphogee 2-min reconstructor, covered my hair with a plastic cap and let the conditioner work for 15mins. 

I rinsed that off, shampooed three times to make sure that the relaxer was completely out, applied a deep conditioner, sat under the steamer for 40 mins, rinsed the deep conditioner out, finger detangled, conditioned. After that I moisturized using the LCO method, braided my hair and let it air dry overnight.

Surprisingly, I only used 1/4 of the box. I'll keep that in mind next time to not waste the product. Overall, I don't regret my decision and will definitely keep texlaxing my hair. My hair still has a lot of texture and the curls are a lot loosened. 

Here are the before and after pictures. The before pictures were taken on Thursday after I took the 2-day old bun down and the after pictures were taken this morning after I unraveled the braids.

Here are the before and after pictures. The first two are before and the last two are after. I had hubby taken them in the sunlight to show the difference in texture. I'm not sure if you can see the difference but I see and feel it.


----------



## BlaqKitty (Apr 5, 2014)

I added teal(after bleaching) to my hair and it came out fabulous, and my hair is fine. Spritzing daily and using my shea butter mix, and using ORS hair mayo to dc. 

I only added it to the front of my hair, so it's not all over... I wouldn't do that lol.  Also, getting closer and closer to bsl.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 5, 2014)

Hyacinthe said:


> Thanks HairPleaseGrow.
> 
> So lets me get right into it.
> My hair is at the longest its ever been in my life, Thanks to the help of you ladies.
> ...



I'm not sure what you can do...try the castor oil and see if that helps. We do have a low density hair thread. Maybe post in there and see what advice the ladies have for you. Have you tried henna? and yes I agree with you on spending more careful time to the area.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Apr 6, 2014)

My hair is thinning in the back ( I don't want to cut it yet , but the middle part in the back is very damaged . Any tips ?


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 6, 2014)

decided to flat iron.  i know my hair has grown, but oddly...it doesnt look much like it when my hair is down, but i can see a noticeable difference now that ive put it in a ponytail...f i can put it in an actual good looking ponytail!  as ive mentioned before (many times, im sure lol) i cut my hair down to like 2.5 inches in august 2013...now my ponytail measures around 5 inches...yay...cant wait to get back to apl!


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is my length check. One pic is from October when I first joined this challenge. The other is from today. It looks like I am retaining, but my hair is extremely thin from my setback. Protein overload is no joke and took me months to figure out what was wrong and fix it.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 7, 2014)

PlainJane Great growth!


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 7, 2014)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> My hair is thinning in the back ( I don't want to cut it yet , but the middle part in the back is very damaged . Any tips ?



How do you wear your hair often? Is there a lot of tension in that spot?


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Apr 7, 2014)

RegaLady said:


> How do you wear your hair often? Is there a lot of tension in that spot?




I'm thinking it's because of my buns , I either wear them in the middle of my head or do a low bun . It's not so much shorter than it is thin in the back-middle area


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 7, 2014)

I wanna be apl by October. I'm SL


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't wait to remove this sew-in. I broke a personal record... I'm on week 11 with this sew-in. The longest I've lasted with a weave was 8 weeks and that was back in the year 2000. I need to get this weave out by this weekend!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 9, 2014)

I want to join this challenge. I didn't even realize I was already shoulder length headed to APL. When I take out these twists I will post pics. I will come back and answer the other questions. I want to be APL by the end of the year.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 9, 2014)

I tried bantu knots  I don't love it but I think with more practice I can get it to my liking. Might look better on blown out hair or something. 
I need to call out shea moisture for that deep treatment masque though. I used it as a styler and um YES! (I know, I'm late ) Its too heavy for me to use everyday, but it left my hair so fluffy and shiny!


----------



## ronie (Apr 9, 2014)

veesweets said:


> I tried bantu knots  I don't love it but I think with more practice I can get it to my liking. Might look better on blown out hair or something. I need to call out shea moisture for that deep treatment masque though. I used it as a styler and um YES! (I know, I'm late ) Its too heavy for me to use everyday, but it left my hair so fluffy and shiny!



I think it s cute veesweets. You could apply some edge products to the sides I to make it look a bit more polished. I personally never use any edge tamer. I usually leave my styles wild and free. I may pin one side with a pin using my fingers only. So to me your hair looks great.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Apr 9, 2014)

Where I am


----------



## veesweets (Apr 9, 2014)

ronie thank you! I thought about adding some edge tamer, but I've been trying to just let my edges "be" more often since they're still recovering a bit from a year of non-stop wigs. I dont really know what I expected it to look like..I'm going to try making them smaller then maybe bigger and see what I end up with


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 9, 2014)

veesweets said:


> I tried bantu knots  I don't love it but I think with more practice I can get it to my liking. Might look better on blown out hair or something. I need to call out shea moisture for that deep treatment masque though. I used it as a styler and um YES! (I know, I'm late ) Its too heavy for me to use everyday, but it left my hair so fluffy and shiny!



Girl I don't have it either lol. I may revisit them

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 9, 2014)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Where I am



Looking good! Did you get a trim? Your ends look great.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Ladies,
I took down my braids and did a much needed henna treatment. It stayed up for 6 weeks. I got a nice amount of NG but IDK how these bone straight relaxed ends held up. 

Doing a protein and moisture treatment tonight and texturizing on Friday. I will attempt a protective style instead of flat ironing, too.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Apr 9, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Looking good! Did you get a trim? Your ends look great.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Yes. They were doing that strange sticking thing, where when you run your fingers through they pop so I snipped until it stopped. Thanks


----------



## ronie (Apr 10, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I want to join this challenge. I didn't even realize I was already shoulder length headed to APL. When I take out these twists I will post pics. I will come back and answer the other questions. I want to be APL by the end of the year.



Welcome NaturallyATLPCH.


----------



## pearlific1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Unofficial length check from my phone. 





My hair was freshly washed and air-dried. I think I have about 2" to go before APL. Hoping to claim it by the end of the summer.


----------



## flirtytrixx88 (Apr 10, 2014)

This mornings' LC, 2 weeks post after a 12 week stretch


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 10, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> Unofficial length check from my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look APL to me!


----------



## MissC320 (Apr 10, 2014)

I would like to join. Here is my starting pic


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 10, 2014)

Yesterday I saw a new Herbal Essences conditioner (Tea lightfully Clean) with tea trea oil. It can be used to cowash hair without buildup. I tested it out on my 3 kids today. It has a nice smell, great slip and it really seemed to cleanse their hair and scalp. It even lathered a bit. The only con is that there is a strong hint of menthol that burns my eyes. I will use it on my hair probably tomorrow after my workout.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 10, 2014)

I took my hair down. It grew about an inch. . .


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 11, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> I took my hair down. It grew about an inch. . .



How long did u have it up?


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 11, 2014)

Took my weave down, i realllllly missed my hair. It definitely grew, my curls are elongated. Gonna relax soon though (when I get the funds for a trustworthy person to do a virgin relaxer)  
Got my reggie ready


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 11, 2014)

Relaxed today I think I might be at APL or very close. Looks like I retained about 2 inches from December till now. I thought this was a really slow growth period especially w ith the harsh winter we had but I'll take 2 inches.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm applying Henna and Indigo this weekend. Pictures will be posted when I'm done.


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hope to do a length check before the end of this month! Feels like I've got a good bit of growth (still wearing my sew-in).


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 12, 2014)

Just took my weave down and I'm going to my stylist early tomorrow to get a deep conditioning treatment.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 12, 2014)

I picked up some Wild Growth Hair Oil yesterday!


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 12, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> How long did u have it up?



About six weeks


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 12, 2014)

Again not a roller set but I did my two older girls hair with my wand for their birthday party today. They are 12 and 11....


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 12, 2014)

I decided to treat myself to the hair dresser today. Been years since my last visit, and could of did a better job myself. She was rough with my tresses and that soo HOT blow dryer omg! I get tired doing my hair, so I will be in hard search for gentle stylist. Hair looks decent though, hope no set backs


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 12, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> I decided to treat myself to the hair dresser today. Been years since my last visit, and could of did a better job myself. She was rough with my tresses and that soo HOT blow dryer omg! I get tired doing my hair, so I will be in hard search for gentle stylist. Hair looks decent though, hope no set backs



i really think no one handles my hair the way i handle. even when SO helps I'm giving him the evil eye and that starts an argument.  oh well don't help me. i can feel my hair getting tugged at the root


----------



## ronie (Apr 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Again not a roller set but I did my two older girls hair with my wand for their birthday party today. They are 12 and 11....
> 
> 
> View attachment 254571
> ...



HairPleezeGrow such pretty girls with pretty hair. Happy birthday to them. I'm an april baby too, so i am sure they are perfect little girls. You did an amazing job



MissC320 said:


> I would like to join. Here is my starting pic
> 
> View attachment 254303



MissC320 welcome to the challenge. Girl that fro has me . Love everything about it. Please post more pics of your hair.



Rozlewis said:


> Relaxed today I think I might be at APL or very close. Looks like I retained about 2 inches from December till now. I thought this was a really slow growth period especially w ith the harsh winter we had but I'll take 2 inches.



Rozlewis girl your hair looks so healthy. I love the shine, and the clean hemline.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm getting the summer hair cut itch


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Again not a roller set but I did my two older girls hair with my wand for their birthday party today. They are 12 and 11....
> 
> 
> Lovely girls and they both have some thick beautiful hair. Happy Belated Birthday to them both. I celebrate mine tomorrow. HairPleezeGrow


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 13, 2014)

gonna attempt to install havana twist tomorrow.
realized my hair is a bit too short to relax and do anything with it. 
studying youtube all night


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 13, 2014)

ronie said:


> HairPleezeGrow such pretty girls with pretty hair. Happy birthday to them. I'm an april baby too, so i am sure they are perfect little girls. You did an amazing job




Thanks ma'am and yea it's crazy because my 3 oldest (2 girls and 1 boy), my mom, and myself are all April babies lol. It's a fun month for us.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 13, 2014)

CafedeBelleza said:


> I'm getting the summer hair cut itch



We don't do those here ma'am! Lol I will not let you have any peace until you get that itch out of your system...just buy a short wig.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks PS! Woot woot April birthdays in full effect. Happy Birthday to you too!


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 13, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> i really think no one handles my hair the way i handle. even when SO helps I'm giving him the evil eye and that starts an argument.  oh well don't help me. i can feel my hair getting tugged at the root



Yes no one will be as careful as we are on our heads, but I need someone that will put in afford. She even wanted to cut my hair, I just got a trim a week ago lol. I'm closing in on Apl


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Again not a roller set but I did my two older girls hair with my wand for their birthday party today. They are 12 and 11....



Soooooo pretty!!!!! They have beautiful, healthy hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 13, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> Soooooo pretty!!!!! They have beautiful, healthy hair.



Thank you Pinky!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 13, 2014)

I did my TU on Friday at 12 weeks post after taking down yarn braids a few days earlier.  I was underprocessed from the previous TU so I had a LOT of NG. The problem?

Only the underprocessed part got straight and my ends were protein overloaded. Before the TU, I hennaed and did a keratin protein treatment. I have also been taking biotin with keratin pills, vitamin D, calcium and Hair Density vitamins. My bone straight ends were stuck together and full of tangles. 

I added salt to my conditioner and that seemed to help a whole lot. I think I need to do it one more time on my next wash day to get completely back to normal though. I have no idea what shape my hair is in from all the combing and pulling and tangles bc I cant wear it out yet. Thinking of chopping off the ends and just going natural 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## alex114 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry,
I've been in a protective style 100% of the time, from cornrows to cornrows, and my transitioning hair just hasn't been allowing me to do length checks-- if I pull and really stretch the natural part, I see it's growing, but right now it all literally looks above shoulder length. I'll try to post a length check pic after this most recent PS comes down.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 14, 2014)

I was really inspired by the curlformer results HairPleezeGrow posted  (you did a great job on their hair!). So I blow dried my hair with its a 10 leave in, then set my hair with a little hair cream from APB. First is the initial takedown, then after I separated the hair a bit. Hoping my hair doesn't puff up too much since its raining all day


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2014)

veesweets said:


> I was really inspired by the curlformer results HairPleezeGrow posted  (you did a great job on their hair!). So I blow dried my hair with its a 10 leave in, then set my hair with a little hair cream from APB. First is the initial takedown, then after I separated the hair a bit. Hoping my hair doesn't puff up too much since its raining all day



Awe thanks vee! And your hair came out great.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 14, 2014)

I should probably cowash tonight... sigh. If I have time after feeding and bathing my rugrats I can give my hair some tlc


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Apr 14, 2014)

I finally made BSL and I can't show off my length because my ends look raggedy. I pinned curled it and wore it out at work to disguise my ends (it worked a lil) but hopefully I can trim it periodically til Dec '14 to get a more blunt/even/healthy look.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2014)

TamaraShaniece said:


> I finally made BSL and I can't show off my length because my ends look raggedy. I pinned curled it and wore it out at work to disguise my ends (it worked a lil) but hopefully I can trim it periodically til Dec '14 to get a more blunt/even/healthy look.



Congrats on making BSL. Hopefully your ends will get better over time.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 14, 2014)

I completely forgot to take pictures yesterday after rinsing out the indigo but here are some shots today after a whole day in bun.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 14, 2014)

TamaraShaniece said:


> I finally made BSL and I can't show off my length because my ends look raggedy. I pinned curled it and wore it out at work to disguise my ends (it worked a lil) but hopefully I can trim it periodically til Dec '14 to get a more blunt/even/healthy look.



Congratulations on making BSL!!!!! You should probably join the ladies over at BSL/MBL for the rest of the year,


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 16, 2014)

I brought two short wigs today. I am one to cut her hair for summer fun. Not this time nope.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 16, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> I completely forgot to take pictures yesterday after rinsing out the indigo but here are some shots today after a whole day in bun.



Love it!!!


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's my hairfinity update/impromptu length check. 









I'm like 3 inches away from APL now. The right side is slightly longer than the left which is kind of annoying lol so I have to figure that out.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 16, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> Here's my hairfinity update/impromptu length check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOOWWW!!!!  I'm so stoked for you PinkyPromise !!  You're giving me hope for my LC tomorrow after also being on Hair Infinity for a month.  What is your normal monthly growth without HF?


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 17, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> WOOWWW!!!!  I'm so stoked for you PinkyPromise !!  You're giving me hope for my LC tomorrow after also being on Hair Infinity for a month.  What is your normal monthly growth without HF?


  Thank you!!! Idk. .maybe a little faster than the normal rate? Like 3/4 of an inch?  It always grows faster in the summer, and the front grows faster than the sides and back. I had my mini twists in since early February too so I know that contributed a lot.  I also exercise every day, juice and eat healthy.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 17, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> Here's my hairfinity update/impromptu length check.
> 
> I'm like 3 inches away from APL now. The right side is slightly longer than the left which is kind of annoying lol so I have to figure that out.



Amazing results!


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 18, 2014)

I am so mad at myself. I purchased some of those silk ribbon hair ties like the picture below thinking that would be the answer to my prayers. I should've known that my hair just can not handle hair ties at allllllllllll. I started using them for a few weeks and breakage, breakage, breakage. Back to the bobby pins. If it ain't broke don't fix it. 

Also, I'm toying with the idea of transitioning and I'm only 16 weeks in and I can already tell this will be quite the battle. Currently sitting under the dryer with a raw honey/Aubrey DC. This is a first...


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 18, 2014)

My Hair Infinity Length Check after being on it for a month!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> My Hair Infinity Length Check after being on it for a month!



I definitely see a difference


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 19, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I definitely see a difference



Ty!  It feels so much better.  My hair finally feels somewhat healthy.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kittitian_QT (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi, I would like to join the challenge. Here are my stats:

Current hair length- about 2 inches above APL
*Relaxed*/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Goal Month- September
Current Reggie and styling choices- newly relaxed so relearning my hair, currently rollersetting and wrapping
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?- protein treatments every month, daily vitamins


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 19, 2014)

Kittitian_QT said:


> Hi, I would like to join the challenge. Here are my stats:
> 
> Current hair length- about 2 inches above APL
> Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
> ...



Welcome! Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 19, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> My Hair Infinity Length Check after being on it for a month!



I see the growth!! I was gonna try out Manetabolism but I think I'll stick with Hairfinity!


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 19, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> I see the growth!! I was gonna try out Manetabolism but I think I'll stick with Hairfinity!



I'm definitely pleased with my growth and the overall health of my hair.  My hair barely sheds now which was my major issue before Hair Infinity.  I attribute it to the MSM.  I don't think I've ever retained a months worth of hair until now.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 19, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Love it!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 19, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> Here's my hairfinity update/impromptu length check.
> 
> I'm like 3 inches away from APL now. The right side is slightly longer than the left which is kind of annoying lol so I have to figure that out.





Jace032000 said:


> My Hair Infinity Length Check after being on it for a month!



That is an amazing progress in just a month. I'm almost sold on getting the Hair Infinity, . Great job ladies!!!!


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 19, 2014)

Kittitian_QT said:


> Hi, I would like to join the challenge. Here are my stats:
> 
> Current hair length- about 2 inches above APL
> Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
> ...



Welcome!!!!


----------



## LovelyRo (Apr 19, 2014)

I haven't posted here in a while! I just did a touch-up! I'll post an updated picture shortly!


----------



## ronie (Apr 19, 2014)

Kittitian_QT said:


> Hi, I would like to join the challenge. Here are my stats:
> 
> Current hair length- about 2 inches above APL
> *Relaxed*/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
> ...





welcome, you have beautiful hair.




Jace032000 said:


> My Hair Infinity Length Check after being on it for a month!



Nice progress.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 19, 2014)

Ty!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kittitian_QT (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you HairPleezeGrow. I've been a long time lurker. Prior to relaxing my hair was a few inches shy of BSL but the hairdresser took more than I expected so I'm back to fighting for APL.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 21, 2014)

Kittitian_QT said:


> Hi, I would like to join the challenge. Here are my stats:
> 
> Current hair length- about 2 inches above APL
> *Relaxed*/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
> ...



Welcome to the challenge! Your hair is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## MissC320 (Apr 21, 2014)

Impromptu length check. I'm coloring my hair


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 21, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> Impromptu length check. I'm coloring my hair



Lovely! Can't wait til my hair grows up


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 21, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> Impromptu length check. I'm coloring my hair
> 
> View attachment 256141



Oooh! Your hair is down to your booby!   LOVELY Work!!!!


----------



## MissC320 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Oooh! Your hair is down to your booby!   LOVELY Work!!!!



Jace0320000 Lol! Close but not yet.


----------



## MissC320 (Apr 22, 2014)

HairPleaseGrow your whole family has great hair! I've seen MOST of your pics lol


----------



## alex114 (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow your results ARE amazing-- I was ready to write Hairfinity off as just another trend-- if I may ask, Jace032000 were you taking other vitamin supplements before Hairfinity?


----------



## alex114 (Apr 22, 2014)

Also, I'm stuck on ideas for my next protective style-- I recently did one of my first wear-outable sets of cornrows, rather than just a beehive pattern to go under wigs. I want a nice cornrow style for the summer. Or should I just do a weave/braids?? UGHHH lol Oh and is this off-topic, or can we ask questions like these here?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 22, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> HairPleaseGrow your whole family has great hair! I've seen MOST of your pics lol



Lol thanks


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 22, 2014)

alex114 said:


> Wow your results ARE amazing-- I was ready to write Hairfinity off as just another trend-- if I may ask, @Jace032000 were you taking other vitamin supplements before Hairfinity?


 
alex114  thank you so much!  I thought HairInfinity was just another trend too...but I watched my baby sister's hair grow right before my eyes...so I just had to give it a try.  I think it's safe to say that it really does work.  Before HairInfinity I had been taking biotin and MSM...the biotin made my nails grow but nothing else and the MSM made me nauseous and gave me bad dreams . 

 I was also on pre natal vitamins before Hair Infinity but that wasn't because of Hair Growth.


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Apr 22, 2014)

Here's my update...so far so good!

I cut off 3 1/2 inches in January. Hope to grow it all back by August. My ends are looking great, though! No need for a trim after taking down my install.







As a reminder, before and after the cut:






My hair is in a sew-in again. I'll be taking this one down in June, but won't do a length check again until August so I don't torture myself


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Apr 22, 2014)

I think i will start carrying around portable hair scissors lol I hate seeing split ends !


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 22, 2014)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> I think i will start carrying around portable hair scissors lol I hate seeing split ends !


LOL I just started snipping off my own split ends today…I'm sick of them!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 23, 2014)

I've noticed more splits since I've been using the tangle teezer last few months and not retaining. It detangles like a dream but I've learned the hard way there's a price to pay. I will not be using this thing anymore...ugh frustrating


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey Ladies,

This is my 2nd week wearing a wig and Im loving the freedom.  Yesterday, I decided its better not to put in cornrows under the wig cap. They are too bulky and make the fit wonky. Friday, I tried on and bought another BSS wig  and my hair was loose and I like the fit better. Its more natural looking. Besides, Im DCing weekly and M&Sing almost daily so all that up and down is prob too much manipulation. 

OAN: Im going back to my cassia gloss treatments. I think they were working for my hair. Also, I plan to cut off these bone straight ends gradually so I can be fully texturized by September. I feel like my ends are stunting my growth. I might as well since Im wearing wigs. 

Anyone know of a nice virgin Brazilian wig online thats not too skimpy looking?  I want like a deep wave. Wish I had the guts to make my own.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Funmiloves (Apr 23, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I've noticed more splits since I've been using the tangle teezer last few months and not retaining. It detangles like a dream but I've learned the hard way there's a price to pay. I will not be using this thing anymore...ugh frustrating



The tangle teezer is a huge no no for me.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 23, 2014)

Funmiloves said:


> The tangle teezer is a huge no no for me.


That thing looks so intimidating.  SO uses it to work in products while wet I would never


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 23, 2014)

Today I cowashed with Hello Hydration Tealighfully clean (cleansing conditioner). Once again I am impressed by the Herbal essences line. The conditioner is thick, creamy and has a clean scent. After my cowash I detangled my hair and redid my celies. I used aussie moist as a leave in and sealed with evoo. My hair feels amazing right now!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 24, 2014)

Basic bun updo with my hair today. 

View attachment 256451



View attachment 256453


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 25, 2014)

You know you're hair obsessed when one of the best things about your new job means you can wear buns alllllllll the time  
No more heat for me! 
I used my split ender today but I think my past few weeks of using heat calls for a real trim.  lesson learned.
Also, I finally tried spin pins today and I'm hooked. 
17 weeks into this transition...a million more to go....


----------



## MissC320 (Apr 26, 2014)

GO SPURS GO!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 26, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> GO SPURS GO!!!!!!!! :-D



Oh yeah baby!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 26, 2014)

MissC320
You AND your hair are gorgeous!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 27, 2014)

I got a new wig yesterday. Its a synthetic kinky straight. Everyone at work thought it was my natural hair blown out. I like it!


----------



## MissC320 (Apr 27, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> MissC320 You AND your hair are gorgeous!  I LOVE this HHJ!!


mshoneyfly thank you *blush
Spurs lost at the last second!!!


----------



## Kentmane (Apr 27, 2014)

Had to trim my hair drastically. My ends were horrendous and it seems I will be need another trim.

I had been doing back to back weaves and not strengthening my hair, so it was long but thin. But I have now started some good hair practices (my stylist thinks I should go back into weaves!!!! I said no....) so I will nurse it back to health.

Hope to be at APL by August....


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 28, 2014)

Im headed to the gym. Im doing a full head baggy while I workout and sit in the sauna. I sprayed my hair with Aphogee green tea and aloe vera juice. Then I sealed with evoo

Edited for typos


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im headed to the gyn. Im doing a full head baggy while I workout and sit in the sauna. I sprayed my hair with Aphogee green tea and aloe vera juice. Then I sealed with evoo



I was like why is she telling us she is baggying at the gyn?   But after I read it, I was like oh, ok. She meant gym.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 28, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im headed to the gyn. Im doing a full head baggy while I workout and sit in the sauna. I sprayed my hair with Aphogee green tea and aloe vera juice. Then I sealed with evoo



I have a sauna as well but I'm embedded to go in there with a plastic back and I don't wear hats or have one


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 28, 2014)

Bought a few new products this weekend  I got the Oyin Hemp Honey conditioner and the Hair Dew. Haven't used them yet but since they're on store shelves now, I decided to see what all the hype is about.   I got the Aphogee Curlific LI spray and texture treatment (its like a DC). I really like the LI. I used it after t-shirt drying last night and the moisture was great. I didnt seal bc I wanna see how it works alone. It sprays out sorta like a serum. I will update when I take off my wig tonight.

ETA:  I shoulda used at least a sealant last night and I think this LI would be nice. My hair is still soft but the moisture is trying to seep away. I will scalp massage with JBCO and vatika oil tonight though. 

 I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## BlaqKitty (Apr 29, 2014)

I've got an aphogee treatment scheduled soon!  Also, my colored portion of my hair is doing just fine and I'm loving the teal, but I miss my all black hair. Ohh, whishy washy me!!!  I'm glad I didn't do the whole thing though lol. 

Also, still rocking my mini twists and letting them down only when I have somewhere important to go.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 29, 2014)

I've been having thoughts about doing a two step indigo so I can get black hair. I gotta figure out if black hair suits me first though, I dont wanna look crazy 

I did a komaza treatment saturday mixed with some curl junkie repair me. Somehow I forgot after I rinsed out the moisture DC and added some aphogee green tea so my hair is a little dry, but I've only noticed 2-3 broken hairs since then so for now its okay. Will DC again tomorrow.


----------



## pearlific1 (Apr 29, 2014)

BlaqKitty said:


> I've got an aphogee treatment scheduled soon!  Also, my colored portion of my hair is doing just fine and I'm loving the teal, but I miss my all black hair. Ohh, whishy washy me!!!  I'm glad I didn't do the whole thing though lol.  Also, still rocking my mini twists and letting them down only when I have somewhere important to go.



BlaqKitty Teal?! Did I miss the pics? That sounds beautiful


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 30, 2014)

Today's wash n go...
I cowashed with AS I AM cowash and then applied avocado oil to soaking wet hair. I applied cantu leave in and Anabelles cotton candy butter. Then shea moisture CES (hate this stuff but gotta use it up) and shea moisture souffle then eco styler argon gel on top. First pic is wet hair the rest are 70% dry



View attachment 257759



View attachment 257761



View attachment 257763


----------



## BlaqKitty (Apr 30, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> BlaqKitty Teal?! Did I miss the pics? That sounds beautiful


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 30, 2014)

I love your curls HairPleezeGrow


----------



## pearlific1 (May 1, 2014)

BlaqKitty Yaassss honey! I love it


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 1, 2014)

Doing an O/N dc with Giovanni SAS deeper moisture mixed with some AOHSR and a little Eden bodyworks jojoba monoi conditioner to deal with this underprocessed, tangled mess. It smoothed my roots out upon contact with the dc. Hopefully, the shed hairs will just rinse down the drain when I rinse.

IDK if I should do a corrective or just keep wearing wigs. Im tempted to cut off my bone straight ends and end the transition to texturized hair  its been exactly a year sometime this month. This month also marks my HHJ anniversary 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I love your curls HairPleezeGrow



Thanks...I wish they would clump together more like everyone else's but I know we all have different styling techniques so any tips would be great!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 2, 2014)

3 day old wash n go still going strong. I'm actually surprised it lasted this long. And I didn't even pineapple last night.



View attachment 258265



View attachment 258267


----------



## LexiDior (May 2, 2014)

Just flat ironed my hair, it was floored!!! Such a big change from last year this time. Pics are from 5/19/13 and 5/2/14.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 3, 2014)

I just steamed my hair with aloe juice, hello hydration and olive oil. My hair and scalp feel great. Before the steam treatment my ends were drier than normal


----------



## gvin89 (May 3, 2014)

I've had my hair blown out and trimmed. Back to APL, but I'm good with it because pregnancy and laziness did a number on me. Tonight I will ATTEMPT a bantu knot out...fingers crossed. I really want to try some different things...2 stands are easy and convenient but getting boring.


----------



## BlaqKitty (May 3, 2014)

I planned to do a protein treatment today and touch up my teal - no bleaching just the color. But I fell asleep! :<


----------



## gvin89 (May 4, 2014)

Uhmmmmm.....bantu knot out didn't turn out too well. My ends are still straight. I think the fresh blunt trim worked against me. Although the blow out is a week old, my hair was still too straight...it was initially curled with a flat iron. I will try again on stretched hair.

Any tips for those that wear this style? Do you use gel to set it?

OAN: I big chopped 3 years ago today! Best decision ever!


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 4, 2014)

I never really joined this challenge, but this is where I am. I'm kind of a slow grower, but I'm preggo this year, so I hope to make it to APL by the end of the year. This'll be my 2nd time to APL after a major setback with hard water. 

I don't know why the pic is coming out sideways, but you can still see where I am.


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 4, 2014)

I don't know why I can only upload one pic per post, but here is a straightened piece with my arms down. I roller set and never straighten my hair, so it's always kinds curly.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 4, 2014)

topnotch1010 said:


> I never really joined this challenge, but this is where I am. I'm kind of a slow grower, but I'm preggo this year, so I hope to make it to APL by the end of the year. This'll be my 2nd time to APL after a major setback with hard water.
> 
> I don't know why the pic is coming out sideways, but you can still see where I am.



Omgosh congrats on baby! And your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 4, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> Uhmmmmm.....bantu knot out didn't turn out too well. My ends are still straight. I think the fresh blunt trim worked against me. Although the blow out is a week old, my hair was still too straight...it was initially curled with a flat iron. I will try again on stretched hair.
> 
> Any tips for those that wear this style? Do you use gel to set it?
> 
> OAN: I big chopped 3 years ago today! Best decision ever!



Congrats on your hairversary


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 4, 2014)

Yeah see next post...doesn't let me edit my pic.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 4, 2014)

I went ahead and did a quick LC since I'm still applying my NJoy oil and inverting every month. 
First pic taken 9/9/2012
2nd pic- 11/12/2013
3rd pic- 12/21/2013
4th pic- 1/1/2014
5th pic- 3/31/2014
6th pic 5/4/2014


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Omgosh congrats on baby! And your hair is gorgeous!!!



Thank you ma'am!! HairPleezeGrow


----------



## ezina (May 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow
Great progress! When did you start using the Njoy oil?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 5, 2014)

ezina said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> Great progress! When did you start using the Njoy oil?



Thanks...oh wow over a year ago. But I'm an extremely slow grower and I don't retain as much as I'd like. Think I'm going to go back to trimming once per month bc my hair is fine and fragile and prone to splits.


----------



## IslandMummy (May 5, 2014)

Long time no check in but I'm still here

I've been wearing cornrows under a full wig as my protective style and will continue that so I can retain length


----------



## gvin89 (May 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow, awesome growth.  How are you using the oil?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 5, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> HairPleezeGrow, awesome growth.  How are you using the oil?



Thanks...I apply it nightly or if I'm going to dc I apply to my scalp first then my dc. Sometimes I forget to apply at night but I always apply 4 times or more per week.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (May 6, 2014)

I've been MIA. Too much working, my subscription expired, and a slew of other things but I'm back  I blew my hair out to get twists with extensions. It's been 1 week, and I'm already ready to take them out. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 7, 2014)

I went crazy in the dollar store today. They had silk scarves and a bunch of hair goodiesn there were 3 aisles of haircare! I also got a new spray bottle for my homemade leave ins.


----------



## Shavonn (May 7, 2014)

Not doing as much of the protective styles as I should and I really should because split ends come super easily for me. I got a lot trimmed last time. However, hair is growing. Pic soon. No BSL any time soon I don't think.


----------



## LexiDior (May 8, 2014)

Well I had a failed twist out today so bun for me. Works better because then my hair isnt rubbing on my clothes.


----------



## alanaturelle (May 8, 2014)

Hi ladies, just a quick checking in. I'm still here and still bunning. Not much going on with my hair. I found a routine that I think is working. Wash day is on Saturdays and co wash on Tuesday night. So far, I like the simplicity of it.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 8, 2014)

I'm box braiding my hair weekly


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2014)

Today's wash n go...my style only lasted 3 days. I had to redo it today. I think it was bc i didn't apply eco like I did last week. Don't have a pic of the one I did Monday but here's todays.



View attachment 259411



View attachment 259413



View attachment 259415



View attachment 259417


----------



## bluenvy (May 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yeah see next post...doesn't let me edit my pic.



Your hair is growing, you go girl


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> Your hair is growing, you go girl



Thank you blue!


----------



## bluenvy (May 8, 2014)

LexiDior said:


> Well I had a failed twist out today so bun for me. Works better because then my hair isnt rubbing on my clothes.



I am just getting a better grip on flat twist outs. I was having this same problem as you, mines was falling some was perfect but mostly hanging low on my shirt collar. This time around I let my natural hair air dry from wng, next day I sectioned it off flat twist with some grape seed oil/jojoba oil(what I normally add after w/d) and applied Camille Rose moisture milk to roots and dry spots throughout. Next day at take down I was and still satisfied (day3) with my results, sits above my collar, nice volume and moist. I think if I added foam curls to ends I would of seen even better results, was kind of lazy


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> I am just getting a better grip on flat twist outs. I was having this same problem as you, mines was falling some was perfect but mostly hanging low on my shirt collar. This time around I let my natural hair air dry from wng, next day I sectioned it off flat twist with some grape seed oil/jojoba oil(what I normally add after w/d) and applied Camille Rose moisture milk to roots and dry spots throughout. Next day at take down I was and still satisfied (day3) with my results, sits above my collar, nice volume and moist. I think if I added foam curls to ends I would of seen even better results, was kind of lazy



I love it!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 9, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Today's wash n go...my style only lasted 3 days. I had to redo it today. I think it was bc i didn't apply eco like I did last week. Don't have a pic of the one I did Monday but here's todays.



OMG your hair is so pretty HairPleezeGrow


----------



## bluenvy (May 9, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow  Thank you


----------



## Rozlewis (May 9, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick checking in. I'm still here and still bunning. Not much going on with my hair. I found a routine that I think is working. Wash day is on Saturdays and co wash on Tuesday night. So far, I like the simplicity of it.



Hi alanaturelle

I wash and Cowash on the same days. What is your routine or regimen on these days?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 9, 2014)

I just realized I have been wearing my bra improperly for pretty much my whole life. Now that I am wearing my bras correctly my boobs look soooo much better. My whole figure looks better. The downside is that bsl is further away now. Now im pushing my goal date to September. Grow baby grow!!


----------



## bluenvy (May 9, 2014)

Lol Prettymetty well at least you got them fitting you better. Lol that's funny. What did it set you back to?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 9, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> Lol Prettymetty well at least you got them fitting you better. Lol that's funny. What did it set you back to?


 
I need 2.5 more inches. Originally I needed 1.5. I had been tightening the straps too much and the clasp would ride up in the back. I did my last length check in March so September will be 6 months of growth. 2.5 inches seems like an attainable goal I think


----------



## bluenvy (May 9, 2014)

You may luck up and get early summer growth spirt. Fingers crossed


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 10, 2014)

Looks pretty bluenvy!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 10, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> OMG your hair is so pretty HairPleezeGrow



Thank you Lilmama


----------



## BlaqKitty (May 10, 2014)

As you all know, I've been wearing mini twists as a protective style since winter - yeah, i take them down and redo them every several weeks, but this time...

MY HAIR WAS SO MATTED LIKE DREADLOCKS IT WAS TERRIBLE. I literally had to tear through my hair with a comb and not as much hair as I thought would come out, came out. It was a lot of matted hair and I wanted to cry. I thought I was gonna have a setback, but my hair still looks good. The worst thing is that I had to comb it so viciously, but there was no other way without excessive cutting. I'm gonna lay off the mini twists for awhile.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 10, 2014)

BlaqKitty said:


> As you all know, I've been wearing mini twists as a protective style since winter - yeah, i take them down and redo them every several weeks, but this time...
> 
> MY HAIR WAS SO MATTED LIKE DREADLOCKS IT WAS TERRIBLE. I literally had to tear through my hair with a comb and not as much hair as I thought would come out, came out. It was a lot of matted hair and I wanted to cry. I thought I was gonna have a setback, but my hair still looks good. The worst thing is that I had to comb it so viciously, but there was no other way without excessive cutting. I'm gonna lay off the mini twists for awhile.



Oh I'm sorry you had to go through that. Make sure you baby your hair for a bit...


----------



## bluenvy (May 10, 2014)

Thank you topnotch1010


----------



## alanaturelle (May 11, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Hi alanaturelle
> 
> I wash and Cowash on the same days. What is your routine or regimen on these days?



I'm just seeing your mention now. I'm sorry about that - I'm usually mobile either using my phone or my tablet so I don't get mention on them.

To answer your question, this is how Tuesday evening goes:
- Apply conditioner mix (honey, coconut oil, conditioner, tea tree oil and peppermint oil) on slightly damp hair and lightly finger detangle. 

- Then I'll cover my hair with a plastic cap and a scarf and go take care of evening duties in the house such as helping the kids with homework and fixing dinner. So I keep the conditioner in my hair for anywhere between 1.5 to 2 hrs. 

- As soon as I'm done with everything, I get in the shower and rinse out the conditioner, cowash with Tresemme Naturals. On those nights, I use a protein conditioner after cowash. Since the beginning of the year, I have been using Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor which my hair likes. 

- Then I moisturize and seal using the LCO method: Liquid is water from the shower, Cream is Shea Moisture Thickening Milk mixed with Cantu Shea Butter leave in and Oil is Extra Virgin Coconut Oil. That seems like a lot of products but I'm really light handed with them. Also during the entire process, I'm lightly finger detangling. I don't use comb and don't towel dry either.

- I let my hair dry overnight in 6 single braids and the next morning, I just bun for the rest of the week. At night, I don't take the bun down; I just sprayed with my water mix, seal with homemade butter mix and tie with scarf and a satin bonnet. 

I hope I've answered your question,


----------



## snoop (May 12, 2014)

Checking in:  Last week I wore my hair loose for the week.  I think my ends ended up suffering because I wasn't braiding it at night and the ends were snagging on my clothes.  So what am I doing today?  A big puff on my head.   

Yesterday when I washed I banded my hair, which I think went well.  I'm hoping that tonight I can try doing a flat twist updo of some sort and maintain that for the remainder of the week.  I think with care for my ends I can confidently claim APL within the next 2 months.


----------



## ronie (May 13, 2014)

Putting this hair away in twist extensions. I will not make the june 1st length check, so here's my hair as of yesterday.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 13, 2014)

BlaqKitty said:


> As you all know, I've been wearing mini twists as a protective style since winter - yeah, i take them down and redo them every several weeks, but this time...  MY HAIR WAS SO MATTED LIKE DREADLOCKS IT WAS TERRIBLE. I literally had to tear through my hair with a comb and not as much hair as I thought would come out, came out. It was a lot of matted hair and I wanted to cry. I thought I was gonna have a setback, but my hair still looks good. The worst thing is that I had to comb it so viciously, but there was no other way without excessive cutting. I'm gonna lay off the mini twists for awhile.



Sorry this happened BlaqKitty
The same thing happened after taking out my 2nd set of yarn braids last month. Im texturized but was severely underprocessed the last few times I did it. Even after detangling each piece as I took down the braids, i still had clumps of hair come out when I washed the next few times.  NG was sticking out 2 inches away from my head. I know my ends are prob in bad shape. 

Only thing that worked to soften and detangle was Giovanni SAS deeper moisture. I wanna do some small single braids with curly human braid hair but Im afraid of the same thing again.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 13, 2014)

I got a new sink attachment from sally's today. I think im gonna cowash just because lol. It'll give me a reason to take down my celies and do an unofficial length check. I love buying hair stuff

I also got a really cool bronzer/illuminator. It makes my skin glow. I'm going to mix it with my sunscreen for a sheer glow


----------



## alanaturelle (May 13, 2014)

I cowashed and because it's been really hot this week, I went ahead and wet bunned to keep the moisture in as long as possible. Here is a pic of the bun.


----------



## Adiatasha (May 14, 2014)

Still in a sew in since April 1


----------



## IslandMummy (May 14, 2014)

Still rocking my wig, I love this thing but can't find anymore at the BSS. 

Washing, protein, and deep condition this weekend


----------



## SugarRush (May 14, 2014)

I really need to stop with my endless trims and dustings, otherwise I won't make BSL by December. I don't even think my end are bad , I just need to put the scissors down.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PinkyPromise (May 18, 2014)

Wearing my hair like this today:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 18, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> Wearing my hair like this today:



Cute! 

10 char


----------



## Jace032000 (May 18, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> Wearing my hair like this today:



I like it!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 18, 2014)

Still wearing wigs. I had a mind to cowash with Wen today (my only off day) and straighten so I could clip my ends but it just didnt happen. Besides, my hair and scalp are still feeling moisturized from my JBCO and coconut oil massage and rosewater spritz 2 days ago. I did a lazy detangle and got out most of the tangles  (fingers only) too. 

I gotta use that rosewater more often.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## PinkyPromise (May 18, 2014)

I can finally wear them! I can't wait until my puffs get huge.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (May 20, 2014)

Last week or two I have been SUPER lazy with my hair , so straight hair and pinned up hairstyles it is .. I'm seeing this as a protective style since my hair is not on my shoulders so much and still can rock a cute side bang (; but keeping it simple til next sew-in !


----------



## PinkyPromise (May 20, 2014)

I think I'm about to do mini twists again. I really don't want to wear my hair out until it's long.


----------



## bluenvy (May 20, 2014)

Checking in for the week. Been in high buns last few days, writing it here so I won't get lazy. So I will pre poo, wash and dc tonight, m/s than back in a bun. It looks like my front grew 1/2 inch since last month, happy about that


----------



## PlainJane (May 21, 2014)

So I've officially gone a month without heat and I'm aiming for three more months. Co washing and bunning has been going pretty well as long as I keep incorporating protein every now and then. I'm not sure if I posted this here but I decided to transition and am currently five months post. I've done long term stretches before so I thought this would be easy but every time I stretched in the past it was with weave and heat. So this is all very new to me but I'm enjoying seeing my texture. I'm hoping to be full APL by August and grazing BSL by the end of the year but that might not happen unless I get better with dealing with two textures.


----------



## pearlific1 (May 21, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> So I've officially gone a month without heat and I'm aiming for three more months. Co washing and bunning has been going pretty well as long as I keep incorporating protein every now and then. I'm not sure if I posted this here but I decided to transition and am currently five months post. I've done long term stretches before so I thought this would be easy but every time I stretched in the past it was with weave and heat. So this is all very new to me but I'm enjoying seeing my texture. I'm hoping to be full APL by August and grazing BSL by the end of the year but that might not happen unless I get better with dealing with two textures.



The longer you go, the easier it gets. I'm now 9 mos post and problems dealing with my two textures are nonexistent. Once you start transitioning, you'll see your hair goals seemingly come quicker because you're not length checking often and shrinkage is deceiving


----------



## veesweets (May 21, 2014)

Ive been slacking on checking in! 
My routine has been pretty much the same. I might add in another midweek wash because the sweat from working out has been taking a bigger toll on my hair lately. 
I'm starting to narrow down all my staple products which is good. Boring but good lol. Not sure what I'm going to do as far as henna is concerned. I havent done one in weeks and no plans to do one anytime soon.


----------



## PlainJane (May 21, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> The longer you go, the easier it gets. I'm now 9 mos post and problems dealing with my two textures are nonexistent. Once you start transitioning, you'll see your hair goals seemingly come quicker because you're not length checking often and shrinkage is deceiving


That's so great to hear! How do you usually style your hair? I'm having a hard time imagining how I would style my hair with 9 months of  growth


----------



## LexiDior (May 21, 2014)

Im feeling super lazy, i think its the heat. I need to step my DC game up again because ive slacked on doing them. Ive mostly done buns this month.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2014)

Today is wash day!! Im going to shampoo with Crean of Nature Argan oil, then steam with generic Nexxus Humectress. Afterwards Im going to remove shed hairs and redo my celie braids. Im gonna finally use my sink attachment to wash my hair


----------



## snoop (May 21, 2014)

I have been slacking big time.  I'm trying to psych myself up for a really good detangling session this weekend.


----------



## pearlific1 (May 21, 2014)

snoop said:


> I have been slacking big time.  I'm trying to psych myself up for a really good detangling session this weekend.



Those sessions are always nice. I had one last weekend and I was shocked to see all the hair I lost but I realized that it had been a looooong time since I had detangled really well.


----------



## PlainJane (May 21, 2014)

Oil rinsing with grape seed oil was a big fail last week. And today a hot oil treatment with coconut oil was a big straw mess. I guess my hair doesn't like anything with oil. Back to searching old threads on how to remove shed hairs. I might have to go back to using my denman...


----------



## Funmiloves (May 25, 2014)

Currently dc'ing with ORS replenishing condish, with added coconut oil.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

My miss for 2nd day hair on a wash n go. My crown is my problem area and just frizzes like crazy. I will figure this out bc I'm sticking to wash n gos probably until end of August. 



View attachment 262227



View attachment 262229



View attachment 262231



View attachment 262233


----------



## lindseyerinc (May 26, 2014)

Freshly relaxed hair. Dont think I'll make it to APL by December but still half of the year left, who knows.


----------



## bluenvy (May 27, 2014)

I revisited Vo5 and so glad I did. Moisture Milks Strawberry and Cream conditioner is what I used to cowash with. It laid my tresses nice, silky and curls popping! 
   I moisturize n seal, rocking a curly pony tail which is still shining with good moisture. 
   I think before due to not knowing protein/moisture balance, cause me moisture and protein overload. Thank You lhcf! 
And vo5 now has new and improved formula, so it could be a combination of the two. 
   Anyhow I stacked up on this baby for 84 cents a bottle at Walmart. Love love love


----------



## Phaer (May 27, 2014)

I think I have to stick to finger detangling, no matter how wide the comb or how gentle I am, I'm always losing a bunch of hair. This weekend I did a treatment with hydrolyzed wheat protein, a banana, olive oil, coconut milk and aloe gel and put it on my hair, I finger detangled with it only hair before I washed and I did not lose as much hair as I usually do, so I think that in addition to just gently finger detangling I will add this treatment to my regimen so that I can reach my goal at the end of the year.


----------



## ezina (May 27, 2014)

I don't think I've officially joined this challenge (I don't know why I can never keep track of my challenges), though I do definitely lurk here. Anyway, I just came on to say that I've reached BSL as a natural. I'm psyched! 

Happy hair growing, ladies!


----------



## Adiatasha (May 27, 2014)

ezina said:


> I don't think I've officially joined this challenge (I don't know why I can never keep track of my challenges), though I do definitely lurk here. Anyway, I just came on to say that I've reached BSL as a natural. I'm psyched!   Happy hair growing, ladies!




Congrats.... What about the pic?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 28, 2014)

I think my hair is slightly overmoisturized. I got some stretchy broken strands during my last detangling session. Since then I have used aphogee green tea and keratin spray to add some protein. The breakage only happens when my hair is wet so I will access my hair again next time I wash it.


----------



## ezina (May 28, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Congrats.... What about the pic?



I guess in my excitement, I forgot to post it yesterday lol.


----------



## IslandMummy (May 28, 2014)

What are the naturals using for a daily moisturizer? I think this is my biggest pitfall and a big barrier to retaining length


----------



## IslandMummy (May 28, 2014)

ezina said:


> I guess in my excitement, I forgot to post it yesterday lol.



 Fantastic job!! Your hair looks gorgeous


----------



## Prettymetty (May 28, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> What are the naturals using for a daily moisturizer? I think this is my biggest pitfall and a big barrier to retaining length


I use aloe vera juice and glycerin as a moisture spray. Creamy leave is Aussie Moist or Hello Hydration. Then I seal with evoo


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 28, 2014)

ezina said:


> I don't think I've officially joined this challenge (I don't know why I can never keep track of my challenges), though I do definitely lurk here. Anyway, I just came on to say that I've reached BSL as a natural. I'm psyched!
> 
> Happy hair growing, ladies!



Congrats! 

10 char


----------



## veesweets (May 28, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> What are the naturals using for a daily moisturizer? I think this is my biggest pitfall and a big barrier to retaining length



Oyin hair dew is still the best I've tried


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 28, 2014)

Checking in. Been high bunning lately. It's getting hot, so I doubt ill do much more than that. Moisturizing and sealing daily.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 29, 2014)

I want to wear my hair out more and ditch the wigs for a while, but how in the heck will I style my hair? I work in a restaurant so it gas to be pulled up at all times. Can yall give me some ideas/pics of how u style your apl hair?


----------



## veesweets (May 31, 2014)

June is going to be my growth aid month. I have half a jar of LG green magic, about 2 oz of pomade shop's peppermint pomade, and I ordered 4oz of JBCO. The pomade and green magic will be for my hairline/nape, the JBCO for the rest of my scalp. Might up my cowashing too depending on how my scalp reacts.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 1, 2014)

My sister in law just finished my tree braids. I was running out of hair the closer she got to the center but that's okay. She made it work. Excuse my under eye circles I hate them with a passion lol!


----------



## Funmiloves (Jun 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My sister in law just finished my tree braids. I was running out of hair the closer she got to the center but that's okay. She made it work. Excuse my under eye circles I hate them with a passion lol!



What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 1, 2014)

Funmiloves said:


> What kind of hair did you use?



I used this synthetic hair...I had it for like a year and didn't use it so finally got around to it.


----------



## Wanderland (Jun 1, 2014)

I've been weaving it up and totally thought I was probably at BSL. I'm apl. Ah well. I'll keep on keeping on.  Maybe by my birthday in October.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 2, 2014)

Wanderland said:


> I've been weaving it up and totally thought I was probably at BSL. I'm apl. Ah well. I'll keep on keeping on.  Maybe by my birthday in October.



Oooh thick and gorgeous!  APL is a gr8 starting point


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 2, 2014)

I did a relaxer this past weekend. Not too far from APL. I'm a slow grower, so I hope I can be there around the fall. I don't like to length check too often, so I won't do an official one until the beginning of July. I'm just praying I can clear APL by the end of the year and make BSL my goal for next year.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 2, 2014)

topnotch1010 said:


> I did a relaxer this past weekend. Not too far from APL. I'm a slow grower, so I hope I can be there around the fall. I don't like to length check too often, so I won't do an official one until the beginning of July. I'm just praying I can clear APL by the end of the year and make BSL my goal for next year.



Ooh! topnotch1010, I'm telling on you for not posting your relaxer results in the Relaxer Reveal Thread.  

sunnieb

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## MissMariee (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey ladies! Super late but Id like to join  [*]Current hair length 
-SL 
[*]Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning 
-natural  
[*]Goal Month  
-I'm hoping by the end of the year.  
[*]Current Reggie and styling choices   
-Co washing and buns   
[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? 
-Keeping simple seems to be working for now


----------



## MsSonya (Jun 5, 2014)

I would like to join as well. I have been neglecting my hair for the last few months and its starting to show. So hopefully joining instead of lurking will help.
Current hair length *SL*
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning *Natural*
Goal Month *December*
Current Reggie and styling choices 
Co wash daily. Deep condish 1-2x a week henna weekly molasses treatment 1xwk
moisturize and twist nightly vitamins
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? 
Sticking to the regimen no bandwagons
Post a beginning picture 
hopefully I will have one by length check date


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome Ladies!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 6, 2014)

I didn't know we could still join, I'd also like to officially join.
Current length: SL
Relaxed/Natural/Transitioning: Relaxed
Goal Month: APL by December 2014
Current Reggie: Protective styling most of the time
What do you plan on changing to get to APL: Nothing for now since I've only just discovered LHCF so I'm still learning hair care.
Post starting pic: Currently in a weave, last pic in my avatar.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 6, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> I didn't know we could still join, I'd also like to officially join.
> Current length: SL
> Relaxed/Natural/Transitioning: Relaxed
> Goal Month: APL by December 2014
> ...



Yes ma'am you can...welcome


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jun 6, 2014)

Tried As I Am coconut cowash. Made my hair so crazy dry.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 6, 2014)

lindseyerinc said:


> Tried As I Am coconut cowash. Made my hair so crazy dry.



Thought I was the only one. Everyone else seems to love it.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 6, 2014)

Philippians413 said:


> Thought I was the only one. Everyone else seems to love it.



Hated it...


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jun 6, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Hated it...



I was so excited to try it but its the first product i've returned.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 6, 2014)

Im glad I didn't buy it (As I am Coconut cowash) That would've been a waste of money...

Oan I decided to change my regimen a bit. It used to be wig for 3 months then blowout hair and repeat. My edges are starting to break and I think my wig cap is to blame. Im going to start wearing my hair for a month then wig for a month so I will be getting blowouts every 2 months now. Im gonna give it a go and see if it helps with my front edges. I hope all is well with everyone


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 6, 2014)

lindseyerinc said:


> Tried As I Am coconut cowash. Made my hair so crazy dry.



Really? I love it...but as with any product it isn't going to work for everyone.


----------



## MsSonya (Jun 8, 2014)

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I didn't do anything to my hair this weekend, I had so much planned for it I will make up for it this week. I really want to make it to APL


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2014)

I did a wash n go yesterday and this is my 2nd day hair in attached pics. Tonight though instead of pineappling I did some flat twists with APB caramel crunch creme.


----------



## veesweets (Jun 8, 2014)

I think I might have found a new shampoo. Elucence moisture benefits. My hair gets completely clean but it isnt left frizzy or too squeaky/stripped. I can see why it gets such positive reviews. I still want to try the CON argan oil poo though.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I did a wash n go yesterday and this is my 2nd day hair in attached pics. Tonight though instead of pineappling I did some flat twists with APB caramel crunch creme.



rooling:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> rooling:



Lol thanks Lilmama1011 you always make me laugh!


----------



## naija24 (Jun 9, 2014)

has anyone here gone from NL to APL in a year?


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 10, 2014)

naija24 said:


> has anyone here gone from NL to APL in a year?


 I did. It took me about 10 months. I'm not claiming full APL tho. Just touching.


----------



## ronie (Jun 10, 2014)

veesweets said:


> I think I might have found a new shampoo. Elucence moisture benefits. My hair gets completely clean but it isnt left frizzy or too squeaky/stripped. I can see why it gets such positive reviews. I still want to try the CON argan oil poo though.


veesweets staple shampoo here.  I love love this shampoo. The con argan oil does not compare. Well the con argan oil left my hair dried and hard.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2014)

naija24 said:


> has anyone here gone from NL to APL in a year?



I know MzMomo has. She is on her way to BSL now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 10, 2014)

I took down my celie's today. Im going to let my hair breathe until I get my blowout on Friday. Here is a pic

Eta I got tired of the braidout so I put it up into a messy bun


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 10, 2014)

Okay, so my last post was pretty woe is me, but I have started bunning, got a great LM reggie, and my hair is fine.  

Here are some progress pics:

December 2013






June 2014





Sometimes it really helps to see photos.  I measured my hair and I have about 5 inches until I'm APL


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 10, 2014)

ronie said:


> veesweets staple shampoo here.  I love love this shampoo. The con argan oil does not compare. Well the con argan oil left my hair dried and hard.



This is the only shampoo I use


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I took down my celie's today. Im going to let my hair breathe until I get my blowout on Friday. Here is a pic
> 
> Eta I got tired of the braidout so I put it up into a messy bun



I love this!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2014)

prettybyrd said:


> Okay, so my last post was pretty woe is me, but I have started bunning, got a great LM reggie, and my hair is fine.
> 
> Here are some progress pics:
> 
> ...



Yes I can see the difference. Looks great and you don't much to go


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's my wash n go this morning from yesterday after pineappling last night.



View attachment 264595


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been following this challenge unofficially and gave myself til summer to hit APL from SL. I'm APL (stretched hair) now and I'm giving myself, hopefully by the end of the year to be BSL on my middle layers.
Since I got such good results with my first half of the year, imma be ambitious now.
I measured 5&1/2 inches on my bottom layer in DEC after my big chop and I'm at 9 inches on that layer, after trimming an inch or so last month.
So BSL by dec/jan on my middle layer is the goal. 

I will have some comparison pics next time I post.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 11, 2014)

I have to really detangle my hair before I go to the salon on Friday. Last time the shampoo girl balled it all up and it matted like crazy. This time I will be prepared. Im gonna get a bottle of vo5 and get all the tangles out myself


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 11, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I have to really detangle my hair before I go to the salon on Friday. Last time the shampoo girl balled it all up and it matted like crazy. This time I will be prepared. Im gonna get a bottle of vo5 and get all the tangles out myself



Let's hope she still doesn't ball your hair up again still Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 11, 2014)

She better not! She was new so I was nice about it. I won't be so nice next time...


----------



## veesweets (Jun 11, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> This is the only shampoo I use





ronie said:


> @veesweets staple shampoo here.  I love love this shampoo. The con argan oil does not compare. Well the con argan oil left my hair dried and hard.




Thanks ladies. Maybe I'll just stick to this and not try anything else. If it aint broke dont fix it, right? It really is a nice shampoo. I love the smell too.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 11, 2014)

veesweets said:


> Thanks ladies. Maybe I'll just stick to this and not try anything else. If it aint broke dont fix it, right? It really is a nice shampoo. I love the smell too.



This is my motto from now on. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!! I might do a minor tweak here and there, but I'm not trying and new products or methods. It's too risky and my hair takes too long to grow back and recover.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

3rd day hair after pineappling with one pony. I'm telling y'all my hair NEVER lasts this long in a wash n go...



View attachment 264747



View attachment 264749


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 12, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> 3rd day hair after pineappling with one pony. I'm telling y'all my hair NEVER lasts this long in a wash n go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

prettybyrd said:


> Very nice!!



Thanks PB!


----------



## Phaer (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't know whether to be cute this summer and do the amino acid treatment or if I should wait for December when I have a little more length.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 12, 2014)

2 weeks until sew in from april1 comes out


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jun 12, 2014)

Phaer said:


> I don't know whether to be cute this summer and do the amino acid treatment or if I should wait for December when I have a little more length.



What is the amino acid treatment?


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> 3rd day hair after pineappling with one pony. I'm telling y'all my hair NEVER lasts this long in a wash n go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply beautiful! I want those yummy curls.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> 2 weeks until sew in from april1 comes out


Mine too yay, can't wait to see my hair, will be doing a TU the following week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Simply beautiful! I want those yummy curls.



Thanks!

10 char


----------



## Phaer (Jun 12, 2014)

Phaer said:


> I wanna join. The only pic I have is from October when I did a amino acid treatment on my hair. I will try to do a strand/pull test later today. For my starting length. I think I am a little past apl when stretched.



This is the pics from my last treatment. I don't remember the brand my hair dresser used, it wasn't design essentials.


----------



## Phaer (Jun 12, 2014)

Couldn't attach to previous message.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

Phaer said:


> Couldn't attach to previous message.



Just gorgeous!  It outta be a sin to have such beautiful hair...what's this treatment you speak of? Is it like keratin treatment?


----------



## Phaer (Jun 12, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Just gorgeous!  It outta be a sin to have such beautiful hair...what's this treatment you speak of? Is it like keratin treatment?



-Blushing- thank you kindly ma`am. This natural journey has turned me into a hair pervert. I stare at everyone's  hair enthralled.  When I get caught I have to excuse myself. Lol. The treatment is like the Design Essentials or Arocsi "smoothing" treatment. It is supposes to last up to 12 weeks although mine lasted quite a while longer. It made my hair silky smooth. I was so afraid of getting heat damage that I only wore it straight one other time after I got it done. Otherwise, I was rocking wash and gos and Bantu knot outs.  It did make detangling and wash days faster, but I missed my kinks after a while. I am ok with doing it once a year.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 13, 2014)

It's my bday!! I got my hair blown out


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 13, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> It's my bday!! I got my hair blown out



Happy birthday Prettymetty


----------



## Phaer (Jun 13, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> It's my bday!! I got my hair blown out



Happy BIRTHDAY! Very pretty.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday Prettymetty! Girl, you are well on your way to BSL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 13, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> It's my bday!! I got my hair blown out



Happy birthday and your hair looks gr8!


----------



## angie4ever (Jun 13, 2014)

I thanked the post 

Current length :shoulder length 
 Hair status: natural 
Goal: mid back 
Changing up my styles with adding buns to protective styling


----------



## ronie (Jun 13, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> It's my bday!! I got my hair blown out



Happy birthday. Your hair looks very pretty. Closing on BSL I see. Great job.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jun 13, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> It's my bday!! I got my hair blown out



Happy birthday. Hope your having an awesone one &Lovely hair.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks ladies. Im a little hungover from last night, but other than that I am having a great day!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 13, 2014)

Very pretty Prettymetty!! Happy Birthday hun!!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 13, 2014)

angie4ever said:


> I thanked the post
> 
> Current length :shoulder length
> Hair status: natural
> ...



Hi Angie, I'm an Angie too!  Welcome to the challenge! angie4ever


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 13, 2014)

angie4ever said:


> I thanked the post
> 
> Current length :shoulder length
> Hair status: natural
> ...



Thanked your post but forgot to say welcome!


----------



## naija24 (Jun 14, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I did. It took me about 10 months. I'm not claiming full APL tho. Just touching.



PlainJane what was you regimen?


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 14, 2014)

I just BC'd after a 16.5 month transition. I'm CBL and hope to be APL by December. That gives me 6 months. 

I'll be in protective styles the entire time of wigs or crochet braids. My first crochet braids will be July 1.

I'll be alternating growth aids of Alma, sulfur and MN that I'll apply 3x weekly.

My starting pic June 11. I'll post length pics again Sept and Dec.




HairPleezeGrow please add me to the list. I couldn't send a pm.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 14, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> I just BC'd after a 16.5 month transition. I'm CBL and hope to be APL by December. That gives me 6 months.
> 
> I'll be in protective styles the entire time of wigs or crochet braids. My first crochet braids will be July 1.
> 
> ...



Welcome! And done


----------



## IslandMummy (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm going to try my hand at box braids wish me luck


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 14, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> I'm going to try my hand at box braids wish me luck



Can't wait to see them


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 15, 2014)

I am in love with my flexirods. I slept in the orange ones last night and woke up to full bouncy curls. Im adding flexirods to my regimen. I plan to roll my hair overnight a few times a week. The curls usually last a day or 2. I already have my satin scarf on, but I will post curl pics next time


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am in love with my flexirods. I slept in the orange ones last night and woke up to full bouncy curls. Im adding flexirods to my regimen. I plan to roll my hair overnight a few times a week. The curls usually last a day or 2. I already have my satin scarf on, but I will post curl pics next time



Say what! ?! Post pics next time....hmfffftttt...


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jun 15, 2014)

So I tried to be cute and wear that afro and it set me back. Like 2 inches of my hair broke off. #fail


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 15, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> So I tried to be cute and wear that afro and it set me back. Like 2 inches of my hair broke off. #fail



Damn damn damn


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 15, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> So I tried to be cute and wear that afro and it set me back. Like 2 inches of my hair broke off. #fail



Pinky sorry...what happened?


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am in love with my flexirods. I slept in the orange ones last night and woke up to full bouncy curls. Im adding flexirods to my regimen. I plan to roll my hair overnight a few times a week. The curls usually last a day or 2. I already have my satin scarf on, but I will post curl pics next time



How did you do them? Using foam and end paper?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 16, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:
			
		

> So I tried to be cute and wear that afro and it set me back. Like 2 inches of my hair broke off. #fail



How on earth? 2 inches? That is a lot.  Did a stylist trim your hair? Because they are usually full of it and usually cut too much for no good reason. 


I am sorry that happened.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 16, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> So I tried to be cute and wear that afro and it set me back. Like 2 inches of my hair broke off. #fail


How did that happen? Shocked!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 16, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> How did you do them? Using foam and end paper?


I put my hair in 5 big sections. I moisturized each section with Hello Hydration and rolled it up. Then I put on my satin bonnet. Im actually still wearing the flexirods from last night. I will take pics once I take them out


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 16, 2014)

This mornings set


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> This mornings set



So pretty!!!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> This mornings set


It's amazing to know you can achieve curls like that with just a few flexi rods. I thought you had to put in at least 20.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 16, 2014)

I forgot to post my hair from yesterday. We went to church and then to the movies for our son's 3 year old birthday. We then went to my hubby's uncle's house for father's day bbq. Didn't really know what to do to my hair so I cowashed it the night b4 and pineappled it but when I took pineapple down it wasn't cooperating so I pinned the side with a flower. 



View attachment 265431


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been seriously MIA =( so sorry, I'm in the middle of a move and it's stressful... But I put box braids, without fake hair, in my head and I love them! I'm 22 months into my transition to natural and always wore straight hair but I couldn't do it with a 1 and 3 yr old, running an online business, and buying a house I didn't have the time! I'm so happy j out in braids, it's really giving my hair a break from everything and I'm thinking i will be on my way to BSL, if not BSL in sept when I take them out! When I put then in I was about an inch and a half from APL, I'm still using my Sulfur8/Hair Trigger Growth Elixer/MN mix about 3 times a week so fingers crossed this year I will finally reach BSL! When I do I'm getting some color lol! Happy Hair Growing Ladies


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jun 17, 2014)

Man I deep conditioned, washed and wore a blow out for like two days. My hair shrunk but I guess my hair just can't handle ANY kind of dryness/heat at all. I even spritzed my fro with my water mix to try and keep it moisturized and that didn't help. I'm back to just touching my collarbone now. But it's cool because in December I'll have stronger and longer hair. My hair is still about 7 inches but damn.


----------



## ronie (Jun 18, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I forgot to post my hair from yesterday. We went to church and then to the movies for our son's 3 year old birthday. We then went to my hubby's uncle's house for father's day bbq. Didn't really know what to do to my hair so I cowashed it the night b4 and pineappled it but when I took pineapple down it wasn't cooperating so I pinned the side with a flower.


Lovely. Your curls are always on point.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone using coconut oil? I have used it in the past, but right now I am having a love affair with evoo (my first love). No matter what else I try I always keep evoo in the regimen.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 18, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Anyone using coconut oil? I have used it in the past, but right now I am having a love affair with evoo (my first love). No matter what else I try I always keep evoo in the regimen.



I use it after I go to the Dominican Salons... And I Bantu knot my hair.

I just put it on the ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 18, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I use it after I go to the Dominican Salons... And I Bantu knot my hair.
> 
> I just put it on the ends.


Im wearing a blowout right now...maybe I should get a jar. If I remember correctly it was light enough to use on straight hair


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 18, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Anyone using coconut oil? I have used it in the past, but right now I am having a love affair with evoo (my first love). No matter what else I try I always keep evoo in the regimen.



I mix my coconut & olive oil together. Coconut oil's molecules are small enough to moisture and penetrate the hair shaft, but I like that olive oil is a bit heavier, lasting a bit longer on my dry hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 18, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Anyone using coconut oil? I have used it in the past, but right now I am having a love affair with evoo (my first love). No matter what else I try I always keep evoo in the regimen.



I use it but as a pre poo and add to my dcs from time to time.


----------



## MissC320 (Jun 19, 2014)

My wash n 'fro...
Checking out the Spurs Championship Parade


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2014)

ronie said:
			
		

> Lovely. Your curls are always on point.



HPG has those sassy curls!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 19, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Anyone using coconut oil? I have used it in the past, but right now I am having a love affair with evoo (my first love). No matter what else I try I always keep evoo in the regimen.


I use it religiously when my hair is out of a weave. It's my go to oil for sealing.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> My wash n 'fro...
> Checking out the Spurs Championship Parade



Nice...I didn't go. Watched it on tv. I'm so proud of my city and Spurs!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> HPG has those sassy curls!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Lol Hana you crazy girl!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 19, 2014)

Much love to San Antonio and the Spurs, I've always liked how humble yet driven they are. 

It's been a minute since I've chimed in as well. My hair is in box braids. When I blew out my hair to prep for braiding, the back of my hair is about an inch from being armpit length. The shortest part is chin length (in the front). 

Slow growing hair SUCKS. I do have to remind myself I did have a set back where I had to get a cut (1 1/2 inches last August).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Much love to San Antonio and the Spurs, I've always liked how humble yet driven they are.
> 
> It's been a minute since I've chimed in as well. My hair is in box braids. When I blew out my hair to prep for braiding, the back of my hair is about an inch from being armpit length. The shortest part is chin length (in the front).
> 
> Slow growing hair SUCKS. I do have to remind myself I did have a set back where I had to get a cut (1 1/2 inches last August).



I know tell me about it. My hair grows slow to me. If it weren't for my NJoy oil, inversion and hairfinity I probably wouldn't even get 1/2in a month.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 19, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Nice...I didn't go. Watched it on tv. I'm so proud of my city and Spurs!


I was tempted to drive there and celebrate (from Houston). I love San Antonio


----------



## MissC320 (Jun 19, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Nice...I didn't go. Watched it on tv. I'm so proud of my city and Spurs!



That's awesome that you live here!!!


----------



## MissC320 (Jun 19, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I know tell me about it. My hair grows slow to me. If it weren't for my NJoy oil, inversion and hairfinity I probably wouldn't even get 1/2in a month.



I've never tried NJoy oil but inversion is the TRUTH.


----------



## MissC320 (Jun 19, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I was tempted to drive there and celebrate (from Houston). I love San Antonio



You should've come! It was a fun parade and the Spurs are really nice guys.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2014)

So I'm going to New York City with my 11 y/o daughter for the IMTA convention and trying to decide how I want my hair. I know i'm getting a sew in but trying to think of what hair to get. I can't have my dew looking all busted lol. Any suggestions?  I was looking at the yummy hair (tight curls) but dang they need a sale or something lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 19, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> I've never tried NJoy oil but inversion is the TRUTH.


Please tell me how you are doing it... I haven't had much success with it. You and HairPleezeGrow get consistent results so please give me a play by play of wgat you do lol


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm incredibly dissapointed.  I had a major setback last week and I'm now not going to meet my July goal of BSL.  I went in last week for my monthly rollerset.  Usually I do the set myself but was feeling like I needed a break.  Huge mistake. I never have a problem rolling my APL on white perm rods but my stylist complained the entire time.  She kept telling me the hair was too long for the rollers.  I took it as a compliment and let her groan and complain.  The set came out nice but as the weeks past I noticed my ends were breaking off terribly and my entire head was full of SSKs.   Needless to say I've been setback I've lost two months worth of growth.  I'm really really sad....

I'm not sure what caused the massive breakage...maybe not using end paper? The tension she used in rolling???  Who knows.  

Below is my before and after picture (after on right).  Even stretching my curled hair---it barely reaches to arm pit length.  





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> I'm incredibly dissapointed.  I had a major setback last week and I'm now not going to meet my July goal of BSL.  I went in last week for my monthly rollerset.  Usually I do the set myself but was feeling like I needed a break.  Huge mistake. I never have a problem rolling my APL on white perm rods but my stylist complained the entire time.  She kept telling me the hair was too long for the rollers.  I took it as a compliment and let her groan and complain.  The set came out nice but as the weeks past I noticed my ends were breaking off terribly and my entire head was full of SSKs.   Needless to say I've been setback I've lost two months worth of growth.  I'm really really sad....
> 
> I'm not sure what caused the massive breakage...maybe not using end paper? The tension she used in rolling???  Who knows.
> 
> ...



 I'm sorry about your setback. What did she comb your hair with?

I had a setback on my last rollerset and I think the culprit is the tool she used to detangle my hair.

My recommendation is to do a keratin protein treatment as soon as possible and start doing search and destroys as soon as possible to keep the splits from taking any more hair with it than is necessary.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> I'm incredibly dissapointed.  I had a major setback last week and I'm now not going to meet my July goal of BSL.  I went in last week for my monthly rollerset.  Usually I do the set myself but was feeling like I needed a break.  Huge mistake. I never have a problem rolling my APL on white perm rods but my stylist complained the entire time.  She kept telling me the hair was too long for the rollers.  I took it as a compliment and let her groan and complain.  The set came out nice but as the weeks past I noticed my ends were breaking off terribly and my entire head was full of SSKs.   Needless to say I've been setback I've lost two months worth of growth.  I'm really really sad....
> 
> I'm not sure what caused the massive breakage...maybe not using end paper? The tension she used in rolling???  Who knows.
> 
> ...



Sorry Jace...hopefully with the advice faith suggested you will recover from this. :-(


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry about your setback Jace. I hope your hair recovers quickly.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 19, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> I'm incredibly dissapointed.  I had a major setback last week and I'm now not going to meet my July goal of BSL.  I went in last week for my monthly rollerset.  Usually I do the set myself but was feeling like I needed a break.  Huge mistake. I never have a problem rolling my APL on white perm rods but my stylist complained the entire time.  She kept telling me the hair was too long for the rollers.  I took it as a compliment and let her groan and complain.  The set came out nice but as the weeks past I noticed my ends were breaking off terribly and my entire head was full of SSKs.   Needless to say I've been setback I've lost two months worth of growth.  I'm really really sad....
> 
> I'm not sure what caused the massive breakage...maybe not using end paper? The tension she used in rolling???  Who knows.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to be very scared of stylists from all the horrific setback stories I hear here. Sorry about your setback Jace, but to comfort you, you may have lost some length but you haven't lost your thickness. Your hair is still beautiful and I'm sure it will grow back before the year is over.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2014)

Ugh so this is my twistout in this darn humid Texas heat. So yeah back to my wash n gos it is. I will cowash with Wen (cant think of the name of the winter one but smells like mint patties) and go from there


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2014)

Whoops pics...


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2014)

^^You are the only one that knows that wasn't the look you were going for. Your hair is so curly, it looks good anyway.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> ^^You are the only one that knows that wasn't the look you were going for. Your hair is so curly, it looks good anyway.



Lol Girl it is so freaking hot and humid and the sun ain't even really fully out lol. Myself, my hair and heat don't mix well. My hair frizzed up so much and it's not as much definition when I initially took it down this morning. Yes I am the only one who knows but it bothers me...haha


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 19, 2014)

I went to Target today (I had a bday giftcard). I got some Loreal extreme repair creme for split ends, Loreal instant Shock treatment mask, some goody spin pins and goody ouchless bands. I also got a bottle of red Moscato so that I can relax and unwind later tonight. These summer days are long and hectic. My kids are just so full of energy.

I will review my new products once I try them out. I still have another week or 2 with this blowout so im going to use my new condish on my daughter's hair first


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 20, 2014)

T minus 7 days until sew in take down...

It will be 3 months.

And I go straight back into another sew in


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 20, 2014)

I am also taking mine down next weekend but will wait a week before I get a TU. I can't wait to see if I have gained anything since starting my HHJ in April. I must say it hasn't been easy for me since I never even washed my own hair myself so I've struggled quite a bit.


----------



## snoop (Jun 20, 2014)

Last night I took out my small twists and combined the hair to make chunky twists.  I figure that if the twists are bigger that they'll be easier to freshen up on a weekly basis.  Also, it will make my hair look fuller since they'll hopefully be fluffier.  I've been afraid to do any real length checks lately because if feels like my hair has stopped growing.  I did experience some breakage a couple of weeks ago for about 2 weeks, but I think that it's under control now, but still.  UGH.  Maybe I'll do an unofficial length check this weekend.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 20, 2014)

What's the difference between an official and unofficial length check?


----------



## snoop (Jun 20, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> What's the difference between an official and unofficial length check?



Me just tugging at it and sizing it up and comparing it to where I last remember it being vs taking out my length check bra and photographing the heck out of my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh Yeah I forgot to report I'M exactly apl now: )


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 20, 2014)

This is a lazy day for me. Im still wearing my satin scarf. I have no plans to leave my house today anyway lol


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> This is a lazy day for me. Im still wearing my satin scarf. I have no plans to leave my house today anyway lol



That's how I was three days ago.  I'm always unsure whether I should take my scarf off and let my hair breath lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Oh Yeah I forgot to report I'M exactly apl now: )



What you mean you forgot! ?! That's gr8!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What you mean you forgot! ?! That's gr8!!!



I should have ran in here but I seriously forgot.  Catch me in the bsl challenge now. I know next relaxer I won't be there but that's why it's a challenge: )


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay so I know LCs aren't due just yet (I think) but tomorrow is date night for me and the hubby and I was planning on using my curling wand on my hair but flat ironed it instead.  Then I went to Walmart to get a much needed trim. I dk why my nape grows faster than the rest of my hair but there's a noticeable gap that I do not like. Oh and I didn't put anything in my hair except mixed chicks hair silk and a little chi 44 iron guard. Anyway on to the pics.


My hair b4 str8ening
View attachment 265885


While str8ening
View attachment 265887

Once finished


View attachment 265889



View attachment 265891



View attachment 265893



View attachment 265895



After trim






Sorry it didn't post my before trim pics...




View attachment 265937



View attachment 265939



View attachment 265941


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry about your setback. What did she comb your hair with?
> 
> I had a setback on my last rollerset and I think the culprit is the tool she used to detangle my hair.
> 
> My recommendation is to do a keratin protein treatment as soon as possible and start doing search and destroys as soon as possible to keep the splits from taking any more hair with it than is necessary.




Thank you all soo much or your words of encouragement and advice.  I felt so much better venting to you ladies about things.  My husband doesn't know why I spend so much time loving and stressing over my hair lol.  faithVA-I'm going to take your advice about doing a keratin protein treatment for my hair.  I've did a search and destroy last night and probably lost about another half inch but at least I caught it before it got out of control right?

  **le sigh**


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Thank you all soo much or your words of encouragement and advice.  I felt so much better venting to you ladies about things.  My husband doesn't know why I spend so much time loving and stressing over my hair lol.  faithVA-I'm going to take your advice about doing a keratin protein treatment for my hair.  I've did a search and destroy last night and probably lost about another half inch but at least I caught it before it got out of control right?
> 
> **le sigh**



You can and will recover Jace! And no the hubby's don't seem to understand at all lol


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Thank you all soo much or your words of encouragement and advice.  I felt so much better venting to you ladies about things.  My husband doesn't know why I spend so much time loving and stressing over my hair lol.  faithVA-I'm going to take your advice about doing a keratin protein treatment for my hair.  I've did a search and destroy last night and probably lost about another half inch but at least I caught it before it got out of control right?
> 
> **le sigh**



Glad you caught it early. I had my roller set last October an  I'm still clipping splits   but I'm done trimming and I'm just snipping as I find them. I dust monthly and then do a protein treatment afterwards. I'm finally able to finger detangle again.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so I know LCs aren't due just yet (I think) but tomorrow is date night for me and the hubby and I was planning on using my curling wand on my hair but flat ironed it instead.  Then I went to Walmart to get a much needed trim. I dk why my nape grows faster than the rest of my hair but there's a noticeable gap that I do not like. Oh and I didn't put anything in my hair except mixed chicks hair silk and a little chi 44 iron guard. Anyway on to the pics.
> 
> 
> My hair b4 str8ening
> ...


Wow, amazing growth HPG!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 21, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Wow, amazing growth HPG!



Thanks!  It's slowly but surely getting there.


----------



## BlaqKitty (Jun 21, 2014)

My hair is gettin' really long, but my middle patch is such a stubborn grower. -_- I'll be WL one day and the middle patch will still be ear length lol.

Has anyone used HE Naked cleansing conditioner?


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 21, 2014)

June 28th is no longer take down day 

Sigh.

I will be in this sew in for 3 months..... 
 Anyone keep a sew in for more than 3 months?


----------



## MissC320 (Jun 21, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> June 28th is no longer take down day   Sigh.  I will be in this sew in for 3 months..... Anyone keep a sew in for more than 3 months?



Are you sure you want to do that?... What if your hair dreads underneath?....


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 21, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> Are you sure you want to do that?... What if your hair dreads underneath?....



  I've had my sew ins for 3 months before... And nothing happened.  I think my take down is the reason for successful growth with sew ins.

I'm just not looking forward to the process..,it takes me HOURS and I keep putting it off. I'm wondering if it's just me that feels this way.


----------



## BlaqKitty (Jun 21, 2014)

I just checked and my lowest layer is BSL. :O


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 21, 2014)

BlaqKitty said:


> I just checked and my lowest layer is BSL. :O



Pics pics pics!!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so I know LCs aren't due just yet (I think) but tomorrow is date night for me and the hubby and I was planning on using my curling wand on my hair but flat ironed it instead.  Then I went to Walmart to get a much needed trim. I dk why my nape grows faster than the rest of my hair but there's a noticeable gap that I do not like. Oh and I didn't put anything in my hair except mixed chicks hair silk and a little chi 44 iron guard. Anyway on to the pics.  My hair b4 str8ening  While str8ening  Once finished  After trim  Sorry it didn't post my before trim pics...




Amazing progress!!!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Amazing progress!!!!!



Thanks Jace!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2014)

Well I'm back to wigging it lol. Need to hide my hair for a bit. I was going to get a sew in but I got all these darn wigs lying around I better use them lol. So my hair is braided up and wig applied.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 22, 2014)

Im debating whether I should get a new lace wig or do a self install... I am not getting my hair blown out again til August so I need a style to last a few weeks


----------



## flirtytrixx88 (Jun 22, 2014)

LC after 6/19 texlax. Creeping up on something I guess


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 22, 2014)

I made a length check T shirt today.....


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 22, 2014)

flirtytrixx88 said:


> LC after 6/19 texlax. Creeping up on something I guess



You might want to move on over to the BSL/MBL challenge flirtytrixx88
IJS...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> You might want to move on over to the BSL/MBL challenge flirtytrixx88
> IJS...



I'm not one to kick a sister out and thangs but uh yeah


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2014)

flirtytrixx88 said:


> LC after 6/19 texlax. Creeping up on something I guess



Great progress!


----------



## Frizzyb (Jun 22, 2014)

BlaqKitty said:


> I just checked and my lowest layer is BSL. :O




Jealousy!!! I'm slowly burning up, just straightened for the first time in forever and I need a 2-3 inch trim!!! Was really close to apl. Oh well it's just hair...don't want a raggedy apl or any length.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 23, 2014)

My length seems to be at a standstill bc of my recent setback. I finally texlaxed and got the texture right. My hair is a lot stronger and Ive found some products that are working.  I dont wanna do LC right now for these reasons. 

Ive been wearing a faux high bun for the last two weeks  I washed tonight and I will move the bun to a low point for a few days. Im prob gonna get braids this coming week for the rest of the summer as I don't have a lot of time for styling. 

When I take down the braids, I'm gonna get that silk top wig and also think seriously about a sew-in. I love wearing wigs bc I can still DC, henna and protein treat on a reg basis.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 23, 2014)

flirtytrixx88 said:


> LC after 6/19 texlax. Creeping up on something I guess
> 
> View attachment 266133


Definitely creeping up on full bsl and towards mbl. Congratulations, your hair is beautiful!


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 23, 2014)

Checking in...
I won't be able to length check until I'm done with my no heat challenge. I'm still bunning and occasionally cowashing. I'm still transitioning. I recently bought some hair grease and I'm giving it a try. I don't really enjoy my hair or wear it out so I'm going to try something new over the holiday, most likely a Bantu knot out. 

Also, I've become so obsessed with ponytails lately. I can't wait until I have a ponytail like this! *i found this pic on google so sorry if it's yours


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi! I am a new, old member. I originally joined in 2009. I was a semi-active poster for a while, but then life happened and I stopped my hair journey. I did pretty well with maintaining the health of my hair up until 6 months ago when I gave birth to my son. I have been starting to notice some breakage and I am determined to regain my hair health. 


Current hair length-- APL-ish


Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning-- natural


Goal Month--- December. 


Current Reggie and styling choices-- I. Still working out the Reggie details, but bi-weekly wash/dc and two strand twists


What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?--- being more consistent. 


Post a beginning picture


Flat ironed braid out from a wedding we went to in the beginning of June.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 23, 2014)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> Hi! I am a new, old member. I originally joined in 2009. I was a semi-active poster for a while, but then life happened and I stopped my hair journey. I did pretty well with maintaining the health of my hair up until 6 months ago when I gave birth to my son. I have been starting to notice some breakage and I am determined to regain my hair health.
> 
> Current hair length-- APL-ish
> 
> ...



Welcome and congrats on the birth of your son. You will get plenty of advice from everyone. Your hair is beautiful btw.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 23, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Checking in...
> I won't be able to length check until I'm done with my no heat challenge. I'm still bunning and occasionally cowashing. I'm still transitioning. I recently bought some hair grease and I'm giving it a try. I don't really enjoy my hair or wear it out so I'm going to try something new over the holiday, most likely a Bantu knot out.
> 
> Also, I've become so obsessed with ponytails lately. I can't wait until I have a ponytail like this! *i found this pic on google so sorry if it's yours



That pic is crazy! So she went from *neck length relaxed* to *fully natural BSL* in 3 years???? shocked:


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 23, 2014)

Checking in for 6 mo. Update. I had to trim away about 1-1.5 inches so I'm not as close as I would like to be to APL.  hHopefully I will make it by the end of DecmberHere are my pics. First 2 pics are from the end of May (hair was blown out, trimmed, and curl w flat iron) 3rd pic is just of partial blow out (same day), and 4th pic is beginning of January (partial stretched hair).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 23, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Checking in for 6 mo. Update. I had to trim away about 1-1.5 inches so I'm not as close as I would like to be to APL.  hHopefully I will make it by the end of DecmberHere are my pics. First 2 pics are from the end of May (hair was blown out, trimmed, and curl w flat iron) 3rd pic is just of partial blow out (same day), and 4th pic is beginning of January (partial stretched hair).



Your hair is beautiful and thick!  Love it...I'm sure you will make your version of APL by December.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 23, 2014)

I've been playing in my hair. Those Goody spin pins are so cool! I have been experimenting with different buns and updos. It's hot out so I gotta keep this hair off my neck and out of my face.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 24, 2014)

July 1 can't come soon enough! That's when I get my crochet braids of Senegalese twists. I am so tired of wigs and soooo hair lazy right now.


On another note, over the last 2 weeks I dropped my biotin dose from 10K to 5K and my nail growth has picked up - noticeable growth even though it's only been 2 weeks.  Hopefully my hair is fairing the same.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 24, 2014)

So yeah the curls are back...its too darn hot for me and my wigs! My kids are such photo bombers...lol you don't want to take my pic but be in it  :-/



View attachment 266385



View attachment 266387


----------



## MissC320 (Jun 24, 2014)

Posting my June 30th length check pics a little early. I think I can safely say I'm APL...








My hair is damp in these pics. I think one side is a little longer than the other. :-/


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jun 24, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> Posting my June 30th length check pics a little early. I think I can safely say I'm APL...
> 
> 
> View attachment 266413
> ...



Yay! Gorg!!!! You are well within the APL range. Congrats


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 24, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> Posting my June 30th length check pics a little early. I think I can safely say I'm APL...
> 
> My hair is damp in these pics. I think one side is a little longer than the other. :-/



Congrats!  Your hair is sooo thick!!!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jun 24, 2014)

Tonight is wash night for me. This is my first wash day since I flatiron my hair about 3 weeks ago.   Here's a quick rundown:  Pre-poo with whipped coconut and grapeseed oil Rinse Acv rinse Washed with KC Come clean.  DC with CD Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie   I'm going to let it airdry overnight in some Felicia braids and tomorrow two strand twist. I'll have to remember to take pics for my June check in, as my starting picture is kind of wack.

Eta: pic


----------



## bluenvy (Jun 24, 2014)

MissC320. Your hair is def past apl, I'm sure if you stretch that pretty hair to the back you more close to Bsl


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 25, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> MissC320. Your hair is def past apl, I'm sure if you stretch that pretty hair to the back you more close to Bsl


Most definitely. Congrats.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> Posting my June 30th length check pics a little early. I think I can safely say I'm APL...
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is damp in these pics. I think one side is a little longer than the other. :-/





QUEENJAMES231 said:


> Tonight is wash night for me. This is my first wash day since I flatiron my hair about 3 weeks ago.   Here's a quick rundown:  Pre-poo with whipped coconut and grapeseed oil Rinse Acv rinse Washed with KC Come clean.  DC with CD Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie   I'm going to let it airdry overnight in some Felicia braids and tomorrow two strand twist. I'll have to remember to take pics for my June check in, as my starting picture is kind of wack.



Congratulations Ladies on your great progress.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 25, 2014)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> Tonight is wash night for me. This is my first wash day since I flatiron my hair about 3 weeks ago.   Here's a quick rundown:  Pre-poo with whipped coconut and grapeseed oil Rinse Acv rinse Washed with KC Come clean.  DC with CD Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie   I'm going to let it airdry overnight in some Felicia braids and tomorrow two strand twist. I'll have to remember to take pics for my June check in, as my starting picture is kind of wack.
> 
> Eta: pic



Very nice growth


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 25, 2014)

Im going to dry shampoo my hair today and try to squeeze anotherweek out of this blowout.I am going on 2 weeks and other than the roots my hair is still straight.


----------



## veesweets (Jun 25, 2014)

I've been avoiding this thread cause I'm too scared to measure my hair for the LC  but I'm loving all the progress pics!


----------



## MissC320 (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't be scurred.
Lol :-D


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 25, 2014)

naija24 said:


> PlainJane what was you regimen?



Sorry I'm just seeing this. Nothing special, just washed and DC weekly, M&S about every other day and kept my hair off of my shoulders in a bun or updo at all times except if I was going somewhere special. 
its funny because even though I was in protective style mode and self conscious about my hair, updos and top knot buns became sort of my signature style and people always complimented my hair (even tho i secretly hated it  )


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 26, 2014)

Hubby acting brand new calling my grays out! Guess I will be hendigoin tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow I found a gray about a year ago. I tried my best to hide it, but it would creep back out. I can't find it anymore so maybe it shed. I wasn't ready!! Lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> HairPleezeGrow I found a gray about a year ago. I tried my best to hide it, but it would creep back out. I can't find it anymore so maybe it shed. I wasn't ready!! Lol



Lol yeah I hear you


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 27, 2014)

heeeey. havent been in here in a while.  still not at apl, but getting closer...slowly lol.  

recently, ive been finding that acv has been really helping my hair retain moisture.  ive revisited coconut oil (well, i revisited it not too long ago, but i'm re-revisiting it again) and ive been finding that these past couple of times, my hair has liked it...whereas years ago, my hair could not stand coconut oil. dont remember how i was using it back then, but it always made my hair hard.  

i've been wearing my hair "out" more recently and back to doing more conditioner washes....went back to using tresemme naturals for this and i've missed this conditioner so much.  dont know why i stopped buying it.  trying to enjoy my hair more, but at the same time trying to take care and be gentle. keeping it in twists when i'm home and not doing anything.  

tried a couple of new conditioning treatments...tried palmer's coconut oil protein pack for the first time yesterday because i'd remembered hearing really good reviews on it on the forum a while back....when i rinsed, at first I was unsure...for some reason, even though i knew it was a protein pack, i was thinking the results would be softer...i thought i had remembered reading people say it left their hair soft...but i was able to easily get the "hardness" out of my hair by using loreal oleo therapy deep recovery mask for about 5 minutes in the shower w/ steam.  i was expecting it to be muuuuch harder to get the softness back into my hair...thought i was gonna have to straight up use a long moisturizing deep conditioner.  lol.  I think I will do the treatment again.  

in august it'll be the 1 year anniversary of my most recent chop...so i'm hoping i can get back to APL by then.  in november, i will celebrate 9 years being natural.  holy wowzas.  time flies! ...by then, i hope to be where i was before my most recent cut...which was past APL (but not quite BSL, still had about an inch and a half or so to go).  

anyway.  this is so dang long.  hope everyone is having a fun hair time.


----------



## krissyc39 (Jun 27, 2014)

Real late entry but I'll join

*Current hair length:* layered hair ranging from APL to almost BSL
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* natural
*Goal Month:* by December I want to get a blunt cut that is at least 2 in below APL
*Current Reggie and styling choices:* I'm currently in the summer bun challenge and putting a huge focus on deep conditioning and babying my ends

*Generally though:*
- aphogee 2 min reconstructor 1-2x weekly
- deep condition 2x weekly
- setting hair in braids/keeping hair stretched
- exercising and fruit smoothies (hoping to make this consistent!)

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *I'm 2 months post cut so I think this is a really good time to really learn what works for my hair and what can keep my ends feeling great. I'm looking to switch out my pattern of frequent S&D sessions with more deep conditioning/strengthening/protecting.

*Post a beginning picture:* This was 2 months ago on partially reverted roots. My hair has grown around an inch since then but I'm not planning to straighten again for a while.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 27, 2014)

I just did a braidout with sponge rollers on the ends. I did 4 big cornrows (2 in front, 2 in back). I am going to take it down later tonight and post pics. Unless it's super ugly 

Eta pics. It turned out ok, but those sponge rollers suck and the curls already dropped so im wearing a braidout bun


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 27, 2014)

Welcome krissyc39

Never too late to join!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just did a braidout with sponge rollers on the ends. I did 4 big cornrows (2 in front, 2 in back). I am going to take it down later tonight and post pics. Unless it's super ugly



Prettymetty Don't you hate promising to post a pic and you take a pic and go "eww I'm not postings that " lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 27, 2014)

^^^yeah girl. Some of my experiments are not worth sharing


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 27, 2014)

Finally my hair is 90% dry and I was expecting a darker tone on my grays since I did one part henna two parts indigo but it still came out the way it always does. The golden color does make me appear to have highlights so I guess...
For some reason though my front section has loosened. 



View attachment 266727



View attachment 266729



View attachment 266731


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 27, 2014)

Taking my sew in down... It's been 3 months.

Took an hour to take the weave off.

Now my braids are soaking in olive oil and I'm going under the dryer for 15 min.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 28, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Taking my sew in down... It's been 3 months.  Took an hour to take the weave off.  Now my braids are soaking in olive oil and I'm going under the dryer for 15 min.



I just shampooed with tea tree shampoo. I shampooed about 3 times it's a kind if clarifying shampoo. My hair was in need.

Then I deep conditioned with Queen Helens cholesterol. I've tried so  many deep conditioners but I never get the "my hair is so soft and I can feel the difference" feeling. So this time I decided to use more product. Maybe that's the issue?

I'm under the dryer for 20 min. I will then rinse out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 28, 2014)

I bought my daughter two bundles of Mercy ' s hair kinky curly in 3bc 14 & 16 inches. It came yesterday and was extremely dark for her hair color. When she was younger her hair used to be a #6-8 (color in weave) but as she got older it has darken a tad and is a number 4. Anyway hair came out really nice. I used 4 box dyes (2 med brown and 2 ash brown) mixed them together. I used my own 30 volume developer (poured the box ones out) and let the hair sit for about an hour. The one that came out a bit darker actually sat longer than the other bundle so I'm not sure how that happened. Also i hate the smell when you use color bc it lingers and I dk how to get rid of it.

Before and after


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry I've been MIA, but between work, turning 30 and familial issues I haven't been on social media too much. Now that I've gone through the 2 months worth of posts I missed I see you ladies are killing this challenge! 

So...early last month I colored my hair blue. I still have green at the ends of my bangs. I was flat ironing, doing twist outs and flexi rod sets to keep my hair stretched. Now that it's crazy humid out here (yay summer!!!), I've preparing to do a self-install this weekend. I'll be sure to come back and post a LC, but attached are pics of the color. I don't have any (good ones ) with my natural texture.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 28, 2014)

MsKikiStar said:


> Sorry I've been MIA, but between work, turning 30 and familial issues I haven't been on social media too much. Now that I've gone through the 2 months worth of posts I missed I see you ladies are killing this challenge!
> 
> So...early last month I colored my hair blue. I still have green at the ends of my bangs. I was flat ironing, doing twist outs and flexi rod sets to keep my hair stretched. Now that it's crazy humid out here (yay summer!!!), I've preparing to do a self-install this weekend. I'll be sure to come back and post a LC, but attached are pics of the color. I don't have any (good ones ) with my natural texture.



Oooh so pretty.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you! HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 28, 2014)

Movie night with hubby and kids. Going to see Transformers...2nd day hair. I did two flat twists in the front.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jun 28, 2014)

MsKikiStar said:


> Sorry I've been MIA, but between work, turning 30 and familial issues I haven't been on social media too much. Now that I've gone through the 2 months worth of posts I missed I see you ladies are killing this challenge!  So...early last month I colored my hair blue. I still have green at the ends of my bangs. I was flat ironing, doing twist outs and flexi rod sets to keep my hair stretched. Now that it's crazy humid out here (yay summer!!!), I've preparing to do a self-install this weekend. I'll be sure to come back and post a LC, but attached are pics of the color. I don't have any (good ones ) with my natural texture.




Love that color. I would have the balls but you are  rocking it well!


----------



## quirkydimples (Jun 28, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow

Hair is cute, but I need the details on that makeup...lol...all the details.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2014)

quirkydimples said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Hair is cute, but I need the details on that makeup...lol...all the details.



Haha thanks, nothing special Quirk...I actually use foundation and concealer from Clinique in my local mall. I've learned to use a brush to apply instead of sponges and it has changed my world!  My foundation and concealer I got match to at Clinique. I went in one day and asked them to help me find my tone and they did.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jun 29, 2014)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> Love that color. I would have the balls but you are  rocking it well!



 thank you! It helps that my job has no dress code lol. Even the COO of the company refers to me as "the girl with the cool hair" now.


----------



## veesweets (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay I'm back  

March 1st my hair measured between 5 inches (bangs and sides) to 7 inches (nape and crown). 
Yesterday my hair measured between 6.25 inches (bangs and sides) to 8 inches (nape is 7.5, crown is a little over 8). 

I am somewhere around 21-22 months post, so I have not retained all my growth. But counting trims and all the trial and error breakage, I'm still happy. Especially since I haven't done a protective style at all since last year when I was still wigging. I'm thinking all the high puffs messed with my nape retention and excessive manipulation during the week trying to have fun with my hair messed with the rest. I did my first P.S. last night though! I washed my hair, twisted it with APB pudding and hairveda almond glaze, pulled it back into a ponytail and wrapped some kanekelon hair around it so it actually looked like somethin lol. I'll leave it like this until next weekend.


----------



## Funmiloves (Jun 29, 2014)

Sneak pic, getting closer but yet the elusive apl seems so far! And I need a trim. 
Apologies in advance if the picture comes out sideways, attached from my phone.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 29, 2014)

Took out sew in after 3 months.... Whew. That was some serious work.

I'm at APL! Who hoo. 

I'll be back in a sew in this weekend. 
I'm installing back to back sew ins until December 31. 

I should be BSL by then.  I hope I'm BSL By then


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 30, 2014)

a little spiel on the palmer's coconut oil deep conditioning protein pack that i mentioned before...i like it much better when done on DRY hair with heat.  did it yesterday and the results were much better than the first time when i used it on wet, freshly condition washed hair (no heat used).  no rough feeling after rinsing this time around.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 30, 2014)

Still wearing my high faux bun. I might start to cowash once in the middle of the week to keep the flyaways at bay. Def going to stop taking the bun down every night. That means I'll have to take my time and make sure its comfortable...that means minimal Bobby pins. 

Im gonna try taking out the pins and using one these hair tie elastics around the outside base to keep it in place. 





Hopefully then I can sleep in it with a scarf and just smooth the edges in the mornings. I want this to be a real PS where I don't need to do too much manipulating my ends. Maybe then I can see some retention.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 30, 2014)

I have worn my hair out for almost 3 weeks. Im over it. Im gonna look online for a new lace wig. My next blowout and trim is in August


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jun 30, 2014)

Finally getting around to twisting my hair. I am hoping to get 10-14 days out of them. Also, I need a trim like yesterday.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 1, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> View attachment 266931
> 
> 
> Took out sew in after 3 months.... Whew. That was some serious work.
> ...


Wow at least your weave take down was a success, mine was a pure disaster. I had so much product build up from moisturizing every day while in a weave that my hair looked like it had glue all over. I've lost so much hair cos I had to rip out some parts. I'm still trying to remove those things and am not even thinking about washing my hair at this point. And I measured my hair, it is still at 11 inches at the crown. I'll see where it will be after I eventually relax. I'll try to post a pic of the build up.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 1, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Still wearing my high faux bun. I might start to cowash once in the middle of the week to keep the flyaways at bay. Def going to stop taking the bun down every night. That means I'll have to take my time and make sure its comfortable...that means minimal Bobby pins.
> 
> Im gonna try taking out the pins and using one these hair tie elastics around the outside base to keep it in place.
> 
> ...



mshoneyfly  Have you tried the Spin Pins?  That's  what I use for my half wigs and faux buns.  You only need about 2-3 for a faux bun and they are very secure.  Just screw them in and screw them out!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 1, 2014)

HappyAtLast
No I haven't tried the spin pins yet. My hair is fine and somewhat low density so I might not have enough bulk to hold the pins. At least thats what I was thinking :shrug: i will have to pick some up. I see they have the smaller ones and bigger ones. 

I just took off my two scarves  and the bun survived!  Edges still smooth and bun still feels secure w/o the bobby pins. I used two of those elastics. I untied them, then retied one toward the front and one toward the back for good measure.

Im gonna do this every night and maybe cocleanse or wash on Thursday night. We'll see

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sometimes I forget I have damaged ends... Until I try to go more than half a week without deep conditioning. Le sigh


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 1, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Wow at least your weave take down was a success, mine was a pure disaster. I had so much product build up from moisturizing every day while in a weave that my hair looked like it had glue all over. I've lost so much hair cos I had to rip out some parts. I'm still trying to remove those things and am not even thinking about washing my hair at this point. And I measured my hair, it is still at 11 inches at the crown. I'll see where it will be after I eventually relax. I'll try to post a pic of the build up.



Sorry this happened to you. I had gunk and stuff in mine...Here are some things I learned from taking down weaves. How long did you have your weave in? Moisturizing daily might have been a little overkill 

Tips for weave takedown:
1. Set aside a day for it. Like all day. Like 8 am to 5 pm.
2. Take your time. When you get frustrated, take a break. 
3. Detangle, then detangle again and then again with oil. Do not put any moisturizer, water or anything water like. Only use oil. Try to only finger detangle the first time your detangling.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 1, 2014)

veesweets said:


> Okay I'm back   March 1st my hair measured between 5 inches (bangs and sides) to 7 inches (nape and crown). Yesterday my hair measured between 6.25 inches (bangs and sides) to 8 inches (nape is 7.5, crown is a little over 8).  I am somewhere around 21-22 months post, so I have not retained all my growth. But counting trims and all the trial and error breakage, I'm still happy. Especially since I haven't done a protective style at all since last year when I was still wigging. I'm thinking all the high puffs messed with my nape retention and excessive manipulation during the week trying to have fun with my hair messed with the rest. I did my first P.S. last night though! I washed my hair, twisted it with APB pudding and hairveda almond glaze, pulled it back into a ponytail and wrapped some kanekelon hair around it so it actually looked like somethin lol. I'll leave it like this until next weekend.



You have hair like me veesweets !!!

What texture do you consider yourself?


----------



## veesweets (Jul 1, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> You have hair like me @veesweets !!!
> 
> What texture do you consider yourself?



I think medium to high porosity, mostly fine strands, medium density . I've been considering myself just a generic type 4. Maybe a cottony 4a/b?


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 1, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Sorry this happened to you. I had gunk and stuff in mine...Here are some things I learned from taking down weaves. How long did you have your weave in? Moisturizing daily might have been a little overkill
> 
> Tips for weave takedown:
> 1. Set aside a day for it. Like all day. Like 8 am to 5 pm.
> ...


Adiatasha I had my sew-in for a full 2 months and am 5 months post relaxer, not transitioning though. I must confess I did use a water based moisturizer cos I was saving my coconut oil. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## youwillrise (Jul 2, 2014)

decided to measure my hair for the first time in a while.  im at almost 8 inches in most spots...(7.5 to 7.75 inches...some spots are even closer to 8...some spots are a bit shorter, though)...im kinda "eh" about it.  i guess its fairly average seeing as though i cut to about 2.5/3 inches in late august 2013...im just impatient lol.  get me back to apl, puhlease?  

im itching to be able to do one ponytail/puff again.  im so close...yet so far away.  hair's just not there yet.  maybe in a couple of months.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 2, 2014)

6 month update

Jan (when I first found out about my surprise baby!) on the left and today (8 months pregnant) on the right


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 2, 2014)

Progress!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 2, 2014)

I spritzed my hair with spring water and diluted conditioner. Then i split my hair into 2 sections (left and right). I detangled each section and braided it up. I wore my satin bonnet for a couple hours and then decided to unravel the 2 large braids. My hair was still damp, but I love the definition. Now that it's dry my hair is bigger and fluffier  

Slighly damp braidout


----------



## karmaslove (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey ladies, I've just joined the forum after being a lurker for the longest lol. Hopefully I can still join this challenge.
1. Current hair length
- about an inch below collarbone

2. Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning
- Newly Relaxed

3. Goal Month
- Hopefully by December 2014

4. Current Reggie and styling choices
- Prepoo and deep condition once a week for now and wear flat twists or twists outs
- Thinking about going back to wigs

5. What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
- using more protective styles to retain length, focus on using more protein to strengthen my fine strands

6.Post a beginning picture


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 3, 2014)

karmaslove said:


> Hey ladies, I've just joined the forum after being a lurker for the longest lol. Hopefully I can still join this challenge.
> 1. Current hair length
> - about an inch below collarbone
> 
> ...



Welcome! 
10 char


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jul 3, 2014)

I'll be back good by my birthday in December.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 3, 2014)

So I took Adiatasha's advice and calmed down and worked on my knots and tangles and finally got all of them out by this morning. Afterwards I washed and deep conditioned my hair. Saturday I will relax and post my June LC pic ( i.e if I can figure out how to do it, I'm struggling with that). You ladies are all so supportive. Hopefully we will all be at our goal lengths by December 31st.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 3, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> So I took Adiatasha's advice and calmed down and worked on my knots and tangles and finally got all of them out by this morning. Afterwards I washed and deep conditioned my hair. Saturday I will relax and post my June LC pic ( i.e if I can figure out how to do it, I'm struggling with that). You ladies are all so supportive. Hopefully we will all be at our goal lengths by December 31st.



I'm soooo happy it worked out.

Most women think they can just hop in the shower and it will just melt away... No no.

Time and patience


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 4, 2014)

Attempted yet another Bantu knot out on semi blowdried hair with trader joes conditioner and coconut oil...  We will see  ... Sigh

Here is one Bantu knot one hour in:


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 4, 2014)

I shampood with Creme of nature Argan oil. Did a dc with nexxus humectress and then I did a final rinse with vo5 kiwi lime for slip. Next, I added some chi silk and blowdried my hair. Here is a blowout pic

Im going to lightly flatiron so that it's easier to bun for the next week


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 5, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Attempted yet another Bantu knot out on semi blowdried hair with trader joes conditioner and coconut oil...  We will see  ... Sigh
> 
> Here is one Bantu knot one hour in:



I love it!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 5, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I shampood with Creme of nature Argan oil. Did a dc with nexxus humectress and then I did a final rinse with vo5 kiwi lime for slip. Next, I added some chi silk and blowdried my hair. Here is a blowout pic
> 
> Im going to lightly flatiron so that it's easier to bun for the next week



Very nice can't wait to see bun pics


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 5, 2014)

So ladies I went to the salon to relax my hair and what a disaster that turned out to be. She didn't base my scalp, put the relaxer all over my hair, combed my hair with a fine tooth comb and I had a LOT of NG and didn't use a heat protectant when she was blow drying my hair. Worse she had the nerve to show me a huge ball of hair that came out of my head from her small comb of course. She took back my progress and has made me more determined than ever to learn to self-relax.

So I'm definitely not at APL, I look far from it actually. Will keep pushing and learning how to take better care of my hair. I just have to get all my appliances together. I need to buy a hooded dryer for my DC's and a blow dryer with a comb attachment then I'll be set for my next relaxer in December.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 5, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> So ladies I went to the salon to relax my hair and what a disaster that turned out to be. She didn't base my scalp, put the relaxer all over my hair, combed my hair with a fine tooth comb and I had a LOT of NG and didn't use a heat protectant when she was blow drying my hair. Worse she had the nerve to show me a huge ball of hair that came out of my head from her small comb of course. She took back my progress and has made me more determined than ever to learn to self-relax.
> 
> So I'm definitely not at APL, I look far from it actually. Will keep pushing and learning how to take better care of my hair. I just have to get all my appliances together. I need to buy a hooded dryer for my DC's and a blow dryer with a comb attachment then I'll be set for my next relaxer in December.



Oh no...I am so sorry this happened.  Yes definitely learn to do it yourself. Lauren Mechelle actually has an informative video on how she realxes.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 6, 2014)

So I think I need to cut my ends off. They are so see-through and I feel like Im not making ANY progress. My hair seems even shorter than it was 6 months ago. I havent been using heat and have been PSing for months now. The rest of my hair feels stronger and thicker but those ends...  Maybe if I cut off an inch I can sort of start over... I wanna see some REAL progress six months from now  Warning:  hair looks healthier in pics than in person


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Did a length check today after what I thought was a massive setback with a disastrous rollerset.  Turns out the setback wasn't too bad.  Despite the massive amount of SSKs I had to clip out...my hair grew quite a bit in a month.  I didn't reach BSL this month like I intended but I will in August.  Feeling hopeful about MBL by the end of this year!





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks HPG, I will check it out right now and one lady from the relaxed hair thread actually suggested that I practice with a conditioner until I feel confident to do it with a relaxer which I'm gonna try as well. My next relaxer date is in December so I will definitely be ready by then.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 6, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> So I think I need to cut my ends off. They are so see-through and I feel like Im not making ANY progress. My hair seems even shorter than it was 6 months ago. I havent been using heat and have been PSing for months now. The rest of my hair feels stronger and thicker but those ends...  Maybe if I cut off an inch I can sort of start over... I wanna see some REAL progress six months from now  Warning:  hair looks healthier in pics than in person    View attachment 267745


Oh lawd! I also have the same problem but I'm thinking of babying mine to health with a lot of oil.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 6, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> So I think I need to cut my ends off. They are so see-through and I feel like Im not making ANY progress. My hair seems even shorter than it was 6 months ago. I havent been using heat and have been PSing for months now. The rest of my hair feels stronger and thicker but those ends...  Maybe if I cut off an inch I can sort of start over... I wanna see some REAL progress six months from now  Warning:  hair looks healthier in pics than in person



Sorry that you are going through this. You need to get down to the reason for you not retaining. Do you let your hair take a breather in between installs? What's your reggie like during PS and when you are not PSing?


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi ladies, I am trying to post a pic . Please bear with me. It's my first time posting a pic, it was easier than I thought. I don't know why it appeared upside down though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 6, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Did a length check today after what I thought was a massive setback with a disastrous rollerset.  Turns out the setback wasn't too bad.  Despite the massive amount of SSKs I had to clip out...my hair grew quite a bit in a month.  I didn't reach BSL this month like I intended but I will in August.  Feeling hopeful about MBL by the end of this year!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Jace that is some gr8 progress!  Lovely


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 6, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Hi ladies, I am trying to post a pic . Please bear with me.



You still have some nice length and baby your hair for a bit due to the setback. DC and M&S like crazy. Try prepoos as well. I hate when stylist mess up a good thing (our hair) this is why I stay leary. I know all are not like this but most are.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 6, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Jace that is some gr8 progress!  Lovely



Ty so much!  I was shocked because after that rollerset last month I just wanted to cry!!! I had been wet bunning all month and clearly that worked very well for my hair although I do need a trim.  

Below is a better pic with more light. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MissC320 (Jul 6, 2014)

^^^ Very lovely!!! ;-P


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 6, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Ty so much!  I was shocked because after that rollerset last month I just wanted to cry!!! I had been wet bunning all month and clearly that worked very well for my hair although I do need a trim.
> 
> Below is a better pic with more light.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes your hair looks amazing. I love your texture...are you relaxed?  If so you have some beautiful texture to your hair. If natural then you still have amazing texture when str8end.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks HPG will definitely use your advice. Another pic.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 6, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Ty so much!  I was shocked because after that rollerset last month I just wanted to cry!!! I had been wet bunning all month and clearly that worked very well for my hair although I do need a trim.
> 
> Below is a better pic with more light.
> 
> ...


Your hair is definitely beautiful Jace. I want that length right now lol!


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 6, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes your hair looks amazing. I love your texture...are you relaxed?  If so you have some beautiful texture to your hair. If natural then you still have amazing texture when str8end.



Thank you!  I'm not relaxed haven't been since 2009.  I get that question quite a bit because my hair when pressed looks very straight.  I'm actually a fine haired natural  and although it looks very nice when straightened it can often look "see through" because it's so fine.  Pros and cons.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Thanks HPG will definitely use your advice. Another pic.



Looking good!! Your hair is very silky!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 6, 2014)

Sew in installed .. 12 more weeks to go


----------



## alanaturelle (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

I had a touch up a couple of days ago and here is my length check up. The first picture is from December after I trimmed the uneven ends off and the second one is as of this weekend. And as you can see, I have more uneven ends - but I don't wear my hair out and bun all the time. So I'm not trimming them off, lol. However, knowing that they are uneven, I hope it won't bother me too much and I can leave the scissors alone.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 7, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sorry that you are going through this. You need to get down to the reason for you not retaining. Do you let your hair take a breather in between installs? What's your reggie like during PS and when you are not PSing?



Before that, I installed my own yarn braids. I made the mistake of borrowing too much between pieces of hair while braiding. So when I took it down I may have caused too much damage to the ends. 

Now I have some good products, stopped being lazy about DCing after henna and I'm PSing. I found a comfortable way to wear my faux bun so I can sleep in it. I keep it for three days before redoing. 

I wash and DC weekly, henna gloss monthly, m&s 3-4 days a week, baggie o/n 3-4 nights a week and protein every two weeks. 

Im also working on another PS with the X-pression braid hair (two flat twists on the side with a bun in the back). Have to make sure I don't do the twists too tight near my edges. Will post a pic as soon as I get it right. Wore it to work a few times and got a lot of complements 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 7, 2014)

Im going to ghe a few times a week to increase moisture and possibly boost my growth rate. Next month I am trimming during a new moon. I need all the growth I can get this year I have only grown a little over 2 inches. At that rate I should be able to grow another 2 by December and I will be bsl for sure. I can't wait!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh yeah my celies are back  I did them last night. Im just gonna wig it until next month. Dh was like "u need me to help?" He is really sweet, but the last time he "helped" my hair color got overprocessed and I had a lot of breakage 

I should teach him how to oil my scalp and do a massage for me. It seems more relaxing when someone else does it


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im going to ghe a few times a week to increase moisture and possibly boost my growth rate. Next month I am trimming during a new moon. I need all the growth I can get this year I have only grown a little over 2 inches. At that rate I should be able to grow another 2 by December and I will be bsl for sure. I can't wait!


At least you can do the GHE, if I do it I wake up with dripping hair. Maybe I over moisturize .


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 7, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> At least you can do the GHE, if I do it I wake up with dripping hair. Maybe I over moisturize .



Have you tried doing it for a shorter period of time? When I don't want my hair to be soaking wet I GHE in the evening then braid up for the night.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 7, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Have you tried doing it for a shorter period of time? When I don't want my hair to be soaking wet I GHE in the evening then braid up for the night.


Thanks for that tip, I thought you HAD to do it overnight. I'll try that.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 7, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Before that, I installed my own yarn braids. I made the mistake of borrowing too much between pieces of hair while braiding. So when I took it down I may have caused too much damage to the ends.
> 
> Now I have some good products, stopped being lazy about DCing after henna and I'm PSing. I found a comfortable way to wear my faux bun so I can sleep in it. I keep it for three days before redoing.
> 
> ...



Okay thanks...so it looks as if you know what caused it and your regi seems solid. Just be careful when styling like you said as to not put too much tension. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 7, 2014)

1.Current hair length:
-APL

2. Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:
-Texlaxed

3. Goal Month:
-November

4. Current Reggie and styling choices:
-wash&dc 1x/wk
-cowash 1x/wk
-m&s 1x/d

5. What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
-stay consistent 

6. Post a beginning picture

Picture taken 5/17/14


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey ladies! New/old member here checking in. I use to be really active with my hair care but fell off when I went to college (I found that I had less time on my hands, lol


----------



## MissC320 (Jul 7, 2014)

Welcome!!! ^^^ :-D


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 7, 2014)

I got a curling wand today. Im going to try some spiral waves on my lace wig tomorrow


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I got a curling wand today. Im going to try some spiral waves on my lace wig tomorrow



I need one for my weave


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 7, 2014)

I got it at Ross for 12.99! Couldn't pass up a deal like that


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 8, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Hey ladies! New/old member here checking in. I use to be really active with my hair care but fell off when I went to college (I found that I had less time on my hands, lol



Welcome!


----------



## PlainJane (Jul 8, 2014)

I just had the worstttttt wash day. I fell asleep with wet/uncovered hair last night by mistake and I woke up to a birds nest on my head this morning. I just lost so much hair detangling before I washed it. I'm 7 months post and from now on I will never lay down unless my hair is stretched into a bun or braid and DRY. 

Also, I was planning to do a length check in August but I'm afraid my hair has been breaking because it seems so thin. I don't think I will have the guts to straighten until December at the end.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 8, 2014)

I relaxed Saturday. I used the same relaxer (Linange) and the same method (half and half) as usual. I must have irritated my scalp because the back half was on fire pretty quickly, which normally doesn't happen. It came out well though. I decided that I'm not going to do a length check until the end of summer. 

I've started consistently taking my vitamins again and exercising, so I'm hoping that contributes to my summertime growth spurt. And I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised when I do my length check. It's been all buns and GHE over here, so we'll see.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 9, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I just had the worstttttt wash day. I fell asleep with wet/uncovered hair last night by mistake and I woke up to a birds nest on my head this morning. I just lost so much hair detangling before I washed it. I'm 7 months post and from now on I will never lay down unless my hair is stretched into a bun or braid and DRY.
> 
> Also, I was planning to do a length check in August but I'm afraid my hair has been breaking because it seems so thin. I don't think I will have the guts to straighten until December at the end.


So sorry to hear about this. We really have to be vigilant about our hair especially since we haven't reached our goals yet. If it's thin don't do anything to it that will make it worse. Try to nurse it by doing DC's and air drying. That'll thicken it up. You have our support.


----------



## snoop (Jul 9, 2014)

So I did a length check last weekend.  It doesn't feel like my hair has grown a lot since December(trimmed 1 inch in January), but it seems to have grown "a lot" since April.  I don't think I'll get BSL by December, but I'm definitely making progress!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2014)

snoop said:


> So I did a length check last weekend.  It doesn't feel like my hair has grown a lot since December(trimmed 1 inch in January), but it seems to have grown "a lot" since April.  I don't think I'll get BSL by December, but I'm definitely making progress!



That's some gr8 progress snoop!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 9, 2014)

snoop said:


> So I did a length check last weekend.  It doesn't feel like my hair has grown a lot since December(trimmed 1 inch in January), but it seems to have grown "a lot" since April.  I don't think I'll get BSL by December, but I'm definitely making progress!


Definitely and much thicker. Congrats.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jul 9, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I just had the worstttttt wash day. I fell asleep with wet/uncovered hair last night by mistake and I woke up to a birds nest on my head this morning. I just lost so much hair detangling before I washed it. I'm 7 months post and from now on I will never lay down unless my hair is stretched into a bun or braid and DRY.  Also, I was planning to do a length check in August but I'm afraid my hair has been breaking because it seems so thin. I don't think I will have the guts to straighten until December at the end.




I've done this more times than I care to admit.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jul 9, 2014)

snoop said:


> So I did a length check last weekend.  It doesn't feel like my hair has grown a lot since December(trimmed 1 inch in January), but it seems to have grown "a lot" since April.  I don't think I'll get BSL by December, but I'm definitely making progress!



Nice! I'm probably going to trim about an inch or so this month so I'm hoping to have similar progress. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jul 9, 2014)

Still rocking my two strand twists. I co-washed in them last night and I am hoping to keep them in for one more week, which will be hard since the mailman just dropped off my package from J Monique's Naturals and I'm itching to try everything out lol.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm still here, checking in, been in braids since the middle of may and won't take them out until sept 1! I'm missing check-ins, I know but hopefully I will be a few inches from bsl since I was about 1.5 inches from apl in the beginning of April! I can't wait to get these braids out!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 9, 2014)

Im thinking about going to dollar tree and stocking up on vo5 conditioner "just because". If I had more conditioner on hand I would probably cowash more


----------



## veesweets (Jul 10, 2014)

I haven't had any time to DC lately. Earlier this week I even simply shampoo'd, applied leave in, then styled  
This weekend I'll pamper my hair for sure!


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 10, 2014)

Did the aphogee 2 step last night with deep conditioner. Hair felt great this morning but my ends are kind of dry now (in a braid out)... Will deep condition my ends when i get home.

Question: How are you ladies tracking what exactly is BSL? In some bras on some days I'm scraping/solid the top part of my bra strap but other times I'm an inch or two off.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Did the aphogee 2 step last night with deep conditioner. Hair felt great this morning but my ends are kind of dry now (in a braid out)... Will deep condition my ends when i get home.
> 
> Question: How are you ladies tracking what exactly is BSL? In some bras on some days I'm scraping/solid the top part of my bra strap but other times I'm an inch or two off.



Im the same way. Some bras are thicker/lower than others. I'm trying to be consistent by using the same bra each time. I also try to use a bright color bra so that my hair doesnt blend in. Im between 1-2 inches away...and I need a small trim. Sigh


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 10, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Did the aphogee 2 step last night with deep conditioner. Hair felt great this morning but my ends are kind of dry now (in a braid out)... Will deep condition my ends when i get home.  Question: How are you ladies tracking what exactly is BSL? In some bras on some days I'm scraping/solid the top part of my bra strap but other times I'm an inch or two off.



I got a length check t shirt.. I actually made one and I write on the the dates I reach each tick mark.  

On another note....
Here's a pic from last week when I took down my install.   I'm already back in another install. September 4th is take down day. 3 months y'all... 3 months.



Yes yes.. My counter is cluttered.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jul 10, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Did the aphogee 2 step last night with deep conditioner. Hair felt great this morning but my ends are kind of dry now (in a braid out)... Will deep condition my ends when i get home.  Question: How are you ladies tracking what exactly is BSL? In some bras on some days I'm scraping/solid the top part of my bra strap but other times I'm an inch or two off.



I always wonder this too. I think I'm leaning more toward using my shoulder blades as a marker.


----------



## MissC320 (Jul 10, 2014)

I agree. I find BSL to be different based on how one wears their bra. I think BSB is below shoulder blade...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> I agree. I find BSL to be different based on how one wears their bra. I think BSB is below shoulder blade...


I think my hair is bsb. It's hard to see my shoulder blades through all the backfat, but I think I'm there


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 11, 2014)

Just wondering why are APL an BSL(BSB) together in this thread. Those lengths are quite far apart on me. I don't expect to be APL until Dec this year.
I need to see if there's a 2015 BSL/BSB thread.


----------



## MissC320 (Jul 11, 2014)

That's true HappyAtLast I think they combined some length goals because people didn't want to leave their friends behind once they reached the goal.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 11, 2014)

Or because it is possible to achieve both goals in one year. Example: nl/sl-sl/apl-apl/bsl-bsl/mbl, etc.

I dont think the 2015 challenge has started yet, but I would love to host it next year


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2014)

People were asked in the beginning if they wanted the goals combined and they did. Some people felt that they would reach APL and then would like to continue onto BSB/BSL. Somepeople were realy close to APl so they would be leaving sooner.

HappyAtLast I would just wait until October when the new challenges are created. There will probably be a thread created for what you want.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 11, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Or because it is possible to achieve both goals in one year. Example: nl/sl-sl/apl-apl/bsl-bsl/mbl, etc.
> 
> I dont think the 2015 challenge has started yet, but I would love to host it next year



Yes it is very possible to acieve two goals in a year. 
Gr8! Please start the thread challenge in like late October so I can join lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 11, 2014)

My newest protective style. I wanted to try a short wig. It's hot out there


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I think my hair is bsb. It's hard to see my shoulder blades through all the backfat, but I think I'm there


Prettymetty you are funny!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 12, 2014)

My first EVER sock bun, my hair has never been long enough for me to try it. Please excuse the ironing board lol, it's nasty I know.

Okay sometimes it comes out right, sometimes upside down, oh well!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My newest protective style. I wanted to try a short wig. It's hot out there



Very cute!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 12, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> My first EVER sock bun, my hair has never been long enough for me to try it. Please excuse the ironing board lol, it's nasty I know.
> 
> Okay sometimes it comes out right, sometimes upside down, oh well!



Your bun is everything!


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks Ladies! I think I've decided that I'll use one bra (my white one) to determine BSL at the height I normally wear when the cups are completely in line with the back. By this measure my longest layers are scraping BSL but I won't call it full until it hits the bottom.

Pics: (excuse my mirror)


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 12, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> That's true HappyAtLast I think they combined some length goals because people didn't want to leave their friends behind once they reached the goal.




This us true. I don't come to the hair side much, but when I do, I come straight to this thread to check up on everyone. I'm attached to this group. 




Prettymetty said:


> Or because it is possible to achieve both goals in one year. Example: nl/sl-sl/apl-apl/bsl-bsl/mbl, etc.
> 
> I dont think the 2015 challenge has started yet, but I would love to host it next year



Go for it! I'll be there!!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jul 12, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Thanks Ladies! I think I've decided that I'll use one bra (my white one) to determine BSL at the height I normally wear when the cups are completely in line with the back. By this measure my longest layers are scraping BSL but I won't call it full until it hits the bottom.  Pics: (excuse my mirror)



Awesome growth!


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 12, 2014)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> Awesome growth!



Thanks! Unfortunately hairexia is real so I'm not really satisfied with my length


----------



## MissC320 (Jul 12, 2014)

You look closer to BSL/BSB to me... Congrats! ^
:-D


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 12, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Thanks Ladies! I think I've decided that I'll use one bra (my white one) to determine BSL at the height I normally wear when the cups are completely in line with the back. By this measure my longest layers are scraping BSL but I won't call it full until it hits the bottom.  Pics: (excuse my mirror)



Ummmmm.... That is some beautiful length .
How have you been retaining ? (PS?, bunning?)  

Yeah you'll be in the BSL/MBL thread in 3, 2, 1


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 12, 2014)

I shampood with Creme of Nature Argan oil then I used vo5 Raspberry for slip. After i rinsed the conditioner, I detangled each braid to remove shed hair and braided it back. Then I sealed with evoo and argan oil.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Haven't been on here recently, but just relaxed from a 10 week stretch. Honestly my nape area has grown out but I don't really notice any growth in overall length :/ think I'll just PS for a while .


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 13, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Ummmmm.... That is some beautiful length .
> How have you been retaining ? (PS?, bunning?)
> 
> Yeah you'll be in the BSL/MBL thread in 3, 2, 1



Thank you!  I was at this length in February of this year but I definitely had WAY more splits than I do now. The biggest difference between what I'm doing now and then is bolded below.

Generally though:
- 2x week ApHogee 2 min reconstructor
- 1-2x+ week deep condition
- LOC method *(extra castor oil + shea butter on ends)*
- set hair to dry completely in braids
- *bun often (I'm in the summer bun challenge actually)*
- *MOISTURIZING ON DEMAND*
- *reduced S&D/trims*

The biggest difference in my hair has come from deep conditioning, M&Sing and GHEing when my ends feel like they need it and not to some schedule I made up... I have 2-4 ends of dry (but not split) hair and when those ends are properly moisturized and strengthened they literally feel like silk, but almost anything will set them off (a passing breeze, a bun, an odd numbered day of the month etc.). Responsive moisturizing and conditioning has kept a lot of this integrity intact.

I am worried about the effects of daily manipulation though. Do you ladies have any tips??


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 13, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Did the aphogee 2 step last night with deep conditioner. Hair felt great this morning but my ends are kind of dry now (in a braid out)... Will deep condition my ends when i get home.
> 
> *Question: How are you ladies tracking what exactly is BSL? In some bras on some days I'm scraping/solid the top part of my bra strap but other times I'm an inch or two off.*



The longest I've been is just shy of MBL and all along that journey,  I've preferred BSB (below shoulder blade) because its an absolute fixed point on your body just like NL, EL, SL, APL, WL.

BSL is just way too subjective to me - that length point changes every time I put on a different bra! No thanks!


----------



## alanaturelle (Jul 13, 2014)

I did a hendigo treatment this weekend, and now I'm letting my hair air dry. I will bun tonight.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jul 13, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> I did a hendigo treatment this weekend, and now I'm letting my hair air dry. I will bun tonight.



Don't forget pics


----------



## alanaturelle (Jul 13, 2014)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Don't forget pics



Here you go, . ETA I had to fix the pictures - they were sideways.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 13, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> Here you go, . ETA I had to fix the pictures - they were sideways.



Your bun is awesome!


----------



## alanaturelle (Jul 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your bun is awesome!



Thank you!!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey Ladies,
Finally mastered these 2 strand flat twists with braid hair added. I hope to keep it up until Thursday night so I can prepoo, wash and DC.  Its pretty close to a PS without being too much stress on my edges and nape. 









I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm ordering manetabolism on Friday.


----------



## Funmiloves (Jul 16, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> I'm ordering manetabolism on Friday.



Ohh do let us know the results, I've been seeing the growth pictures on their instagram


----------



## alanaturelle (Jul 16, 2014)

I prepooed overnight, cowashed and wet bun this morning!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 16, 2014)

My daughter's twistout. Her hair has been in twists since Sunday night so I took them down bc we are going to a birthday party. Why doesn't my twistouts ever look this gr8! I just love her 4b hair 



View attachment 269253



View attachment 269255



View attachment 269257



View attachment 269259



View attachment 269261


----------



## MissC320 (Jul 16, 2014)

^^^ wow!!!! That looks great!!! Lovely hair!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jul 16, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> I'm ordering manetabolism on Friday.



Keep us updated!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jul 16, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Ladies, Finally mastered these 2 strand flat twists with braid hair added. I hope to keep it up until Thursday night so I can prepoo, wash and DC.  Its pretty close to a PS without being too much stress on my edges and nape.  I LOVE this HHJ!!



This is super cute. Your hair is shining


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jul 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My daughter's twistout. Her hair has been in twists since Sunday night so I took them down bc we are going to a birthday party. Why does my twistouts ever look thus gr8! I just love her 4b hair



She is adorable! Her hair looks so thick and heathy. Great job momma!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 16, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> ^^^ wow!!!! That looks great!!! Lovely hair!



Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 16, 2014)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> She is adorable! Her hair looks so thick and heathy. Great job momma!



Thanks Queen and yes her hair is very thick. Actually all of my girls and the boys for that matter have extremely thick hair. I just don't get it bc I do not lol.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jul 16, 2014)

I finally took my twists down. I'm going to wear this twist out today and tomorrow and then have wash day tomorrow night. I also plan to do a much needed trim. Here's my massive fro after taking my twists down


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 16, 2014)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> I finally took my twists down. I'm going to wear this twist out today and tomorrow and then have wash day tomorrow night. I also plan to do a much needed trim. Here's my massive fro after taking my twists down



Omgosh I looooove it. Your hair is just beautiful!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jul 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Omgosh I looooove it. Your hair is just beautiful!



Thank you.


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 16, 2014)

I think it's save to claim Apl


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 17, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My daughter's twistout. Her hair has been in twists since Sunday night so I took them down bc we are going to a birthday party. Why doesn't my twistouts ever look this gr8! I just love her 4b hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 17, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> I think it's save to claim Apl


Yep, looks like it. Your hair is nice too, congrats!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> I think it's save to claim Apl



Yes it is and gorgeous


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> So beautiful!



Thanks

10 char


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 17, 2014)

I have been doing a full head baggy everyday this week. Mostly out of boredom, but my hair feels really moist and strong. I either spray it with Aphogee keratin or aloe/glycerin/argan oil spray. I will shampoo this weekend. Im a weekly washer now. I used to only wash once a month  but I love the snell of freshly washed hair


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you Fotchygirl.  
Thanks HairPleezeGrow. All you ladies are great! Now for the challenge to keep it, and get to Bsl by December


----------



## alanaturelle (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm prepooing overnight with a hot oil treatment. Tomorrow, I'll mud wash, deep condition under the steamer and air dry in braids, .


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey Ladies,
I am loving all the latest LC photos!  Keep up the good work. 

So in the name of embracing PSing, I got my first sew in on Friday!  Its Peruvian deep wave from the BSS. Hopefully I can do a legit LC and post a pic when I take this down at the end of September. I did do a solid prep session before the install. 





I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## MissMariee (Jul 21, 2014)

This is my best attempt at doing a length check right now, but I think I'm APL?? I need to catch my edges up, and a trim desperately.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow your daughters hair is awesome! GJ!!

mshoneyfly love the hair! How long are you leaving it in?

MissMariee looks like APL to me! I know what you mean about the trimming, I needs the same.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey ladies! Quick check in.. I texlaxed today after 9wks. I used just for me texture softener. The results were a little too straight but I'm expecting it revert after a couple of weeks. I do have a minor set back, my ends look like they got caught in a shredder. I decided to remove some of the damage (trimmed off about an inch) & I'll let the remainder grow out as I do small trims over time. 



My hair grows in a V shape. I'm not worried about having super even ends right now as long as they aren't split or damaged I'm good.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jul 21, 2014)

I ordered my manetabolism vitamins on Friday and they're already here! Yay!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 21, 2014)

I just washed my hair and redid my braids. I used evoo and argan oil to seal my ends. I love this weekly washing schedule. My hair and scalp seem healthier. 

Im due for a trim next month, but I might just wait until zoctober or December. Im in no rush. My ends still look and feel great. I just wanted to clean up my layers a bit.


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 21, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just washed my hair and redid my braids. I used evoo and argan oil to seal my ends. I love this weekly washing schedule. My hair and scalp seem healthier.
> 
> Im due for a trim next month, but I might just wait until zoctober or December. Im in no rush. My ends still look and feel great. I just wanted to clean up my layers a bit.



How long has it been since your last trim? My ends were doing okay but one setback too many really made it necessary for a S&D


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 22, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> How long has it been since your last trim? My ends were doing okay but one setback too many really made it necessary for a S&D


Last trim was in October 2013. It has been 9 months, but my ends haven't thinned. I rarely have any breakage unless I am too rough or the Dominicans are too rough with my hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 22, 2014)

Luscious850
You are so so close to APL!  It looks nice and thick too. I hope to be close when I take down my sew-in. Im only leaving it up two months. I dont wanna have no setbacks. I will let it rest for a week and then texturize my NG. 

I use the JFM texture softener too. My hair really likes it. I only leave it in for 15 mins and I dont do any smoothing to get the right amount of texture.  Enjoy your freshly relaxed hair 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 23, 2014)

MissMariee said:


> This is my best attempt at doing a length check right now, but I think I'm APL?? I need to catch my edges up, and a trim desperately.



You are definitely APL! Congrats!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 23, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> HairPleezeGrow your daughters hair is awesome! GJ!!
> 
> mshoneyfly love the hair! How long are you leaving it in?
> 
> MissMariee looks like APL to me! I know what you mean about the trimming, I needs the same.



Thanks Lush!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 23, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Hey ladies! Quick check in.. I texlaxed today after 9wks. I used just for me texture softener. The results were a little too straight but I'm expecting it revert after a couple of weeks. I do have a minor set back, my ends look like they got caught in a shredder. I decided to remove some of the damage (trimmed off about an inch) & I'll let the remainder grow out as I do small trims over time.
> 
> My hair grows in a V shape. I'm not worried about having super even ends right now as long as they aren't split or damaged I'm good.



You hair is beautiful!  I love the v-shape


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 23, 2014)

I am addicted to length checking. Every week after my wash I stretch my hair to see if anything has changed. I have a problem


----------



## veesweets (Jul 24, 2014)

I redid my braid out last night using shescentit brazilnut buttercream and silk dreams mocha bling butter. It actually held up pretty well throughout the day


----------



## snoop (Jul 25, 2014)

Last week I was tugging at my hair to see how far away from APL I was.  I figured that I was close but that it would take another month for me to make it to APL.  This morning, I decided to do some tugging again but this time take a picture.  Both sides are actually the same length, I was just able to straighten the left side a bit better for the pic and the perspective is a bit off in the two pics.

So have I made it or do I still have another month or so to go?


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 25, 2014)

That looks like APL to me. Congrats! Now on to BSL.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks like APL to me as well!  Congrats!!!


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 25, 2014)

veesweets said:


> I redid my braid out last night using shescentit brazilnut buttercream and silk dreams mocha bling butter. It actually held up pretty well throughout the day



This is so cute. I love twist/braid outs


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 25, 2014)

snoop yes you are Apl. You can happily change your status from SL to APL!


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 26, 2014)

My nape is APL and approaching BSL. I think this part of my hair will be waist length next year assuming I have no setbacks. I will probably get a Deva cut once I reach my hair length goal. I guess being short has one benefit


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 26, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> My nape is APL and approaching BSL. I think this part of my hair will be waist length next year assuming I have no setbacks. I will probably get a Deva cut once I reach my hair length goal. I guess being short has one benefit



Omg your curls are banging!!!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jul 27, 2014)

Checking in:: I didn't end up keeping the sew-in in. It literally lasted 2 hours . I don't know if him just not used to the weight or extra hair or maybe I did the braids too tight, but my scalp was annoyed with me. Instead I've been protective and low-manipulation styling.

I put all of my hair up in a bun and wrapped curly weave hair around it (I bleached and colored the hair blue). That lasted a week. Then for the next 2 weeks I had mini twists. Last week I tried wash & goes, which now I know I need to use heavier styling products to make my coils clump together (the attached photo is my hair with no product tho). It's been an enlightening hair month for me 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 28, 2014)

I just washed my hair with Creme of nature argan oil. Then I used mabe and tail conditioner for the first time since I have been natural. It gave my relaxed hair so much slip. It smells great and I need protein in my life, but there was no slip  I ended up using vo5 raz as a final rinse. Now im airdrying under a turbie towel. Im going to detangle qnd rebraid my hair later...
And yall know im gonna see if it grew this week #lengthcheckaddict


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 28, 2014)

Did some curlformers earlier today and planned to take them out tomorrow. ..
Soooo I took them out bc i just couldn't sleep in them....but it's so hot and humid that my hair is proofing up already and not in a good way lol. No sun out but still hot...smh. last pic is when I separated them



View attachment 270721



View attachment 270723



View attachment 270725



View attachment 270727



View attachment 270729


----------



## ronie (Jul 28, 2014)

All the lovely hair in here. You ladies (and your daughters, HairPleezeGrow) have some gorgeous hair.
veesweets child this braid out is bomb. I've always loved your hair. We have a similar texture from what i've seen in previous pics. I could be wrong. I'm 4b/c


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 29, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow
Your hair is soo pretty 

OAN: I washed my weave yesterday. Its only been a week and the itchies were driving me crazy!

I used the roots only app bottle and a color app bottle both filled with a mix of ACV, AVG and water from the tea kettle for my scalp. It was instantly soothed. Then I cowashed the hair with a moisturizing DC I got from Marshall's. I sat under the Laila Ali dryer to dry my braids.

Then today I M&S'd the hair with Shea Moisture Extra Moisture Transitioning Milk and Vatika coconut oil. Did my best to oil the scalp with a JBCO, coconut and safflower oil mix. Scalp feels good and clean now. The hair is much smoother. I'm still wearing in its natural state. Too lazy to flat iron it just yet.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 29, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Did some curlformers earlier today and planned to take them out tomorrow. ..
> Soooo I took them out bc i just couldn't sleep in them....but it's so hot and humid that my hair is proofing up already and not in a good way lol. No sun out but still hot...smh. last pic is when I separated them
> 
> 
> ...


I love those curls, so yummy!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 29, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow your curls look great. It is uncomfortable sleeping in those rollers. I have to toss and turn and just take the pain all in the name of beauty  im looking forward to getting my rollerset. This wig regimen is getting boring


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks ladies but it didn't even last through the night lol. Can't wait for my CWK plates to arrive.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 29, 2014)

Curls never last in my hair either. I wonder if I need to do heavy protein when wearing curls?


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 29, 2014)

Jobwright said:


> Curls never last in my hair either. I wonder if I need to do heavy protein when wearing curls?


You can go and lurk in the setting to success thread for tips and ideas. There is a wealth of info there.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey all 
I Love taking peeks in here and checking out everyone's progress
After some lurking I finally decided to post up

Anywho unfortunately as of recent I washed my ghetto homemade length check shirt so I've been relying on strictly measuring on the body until I can get myself an OFFICIAL shirt.  

I had my wife take a few photos today, I'm sure that I'm past APL, working on too hopefully BSL ( as unorthodox as this may be I do not wear a Bra so errrrrr.)

I'm pretty short, only 5 feet, and after my unofficial length check, I'm 6 inches away from my waist. I've a small torso  Is waist length in August 2015 actually possible!? ::GASPS:: 

As of recent I've been getting slightly frustrated with my hair. I usually just wash my hair and twist it up while wet, but I've been getting messy ends lately, so I decided not to braid to the end, this sort of worked. But as of late I've been considering heat stretching or just lightly blow drying after washing to avoid the ends getting tangled. Very nervous about this though I've been a no heat natural since I began my HHJ in April '12.  I'm not in the mood for heat damage, I'm also not in the mood for any setbacks due to a protective style thats not working out. 
Any ideas?

Thanks in advance
You ladies rock!


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jul 31, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> Hey all
> I Love taking peeks in here and checking out everyone's progress
> After some lurking I finally decided to post up
> 
> ...



You might be BSL. When I can reach my hair with my hand like that, my hair was to the top of my bra strap. I have a short torso also I'm 4`10


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 31, 2014)

I agree with the BSL already part. Move on to MBL and congrats on your rich, thick hair.


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 31, 2014)

I've decided that instead of undoing my hair to oil my scalp daily, I'm going to keep my hair in a protective style until the next wash/DC (2x weekly). Hopefully my net gain is the same... I might start taking vitamins internally.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jul 31, 2014)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> You might be BSL. When I can reach my hair with my hand like that, my hair was to the top of my bra strap. I have a short torso also I'm 4`10



Big ups to the shorties. And thank you !


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jul 31, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> I agree with the BSL already part. Move on to MBL and congrats on your rich, thick hair.



It's encouragement like that which keeps me going. Thank you for the positive feed back.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm feeling doubtful ladies. I'm still a few inches away from APL and it's getting closer to the end of the year. I'm a slow grower, so I'm doubtful that I'll make it there by 12/31. 
I may get 1.5" max in 4 months. I hate being a slow grower…


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 31, 2014)

topnotch1010 said:


> I'm feeling doubtful ladies. I'm still a few inches away from APL and it's getting closer to the end of the year. I'm a slow grower, so I'm doubtful that I'll make it there by 12/31.
> I may get 1.5" max in 4 months. I hate being a slow grower…


Don't doubt. Believe and you will achieve your growth goals. I too am a slow grower, but I am always hopeful. A summer growth spurt will get you there by December. Have you tried inversion, Ghe or any growth aids? Sulfur oil is cheap, easy to make and there are no known side effects if mixed properly.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 31, 2014)

topnotch1010 said:


> I'm feeling doubtful ladies. I'm still a few inches away from APL and it's getting closer to the end of the year. I'm a slow grower, so I'm doubtful that I'll make it there by 12/31.
> I may get 1.5" max in 4 months. I hate being a slow grower…


No, we can't afford to be demotivated, we still have a full 5 months and so much can happen in that time. Let's keep up the faith and hope to be at APL on the 31st of December. I am putting in a weave on Saturday for 2 months and another one for two more months and will do a TU in December. Formulate a protective styling plan for yourself for the remaining months as well.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jul 31, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> Big ups to the shorties. And thank you !



Np! And your hair is gorgeous


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2014)

I lightly str8end my daughters hair yesterday and threw it up in a top bun. This is the hair from her sew in I did a month ago. Then I did a lower bun earlier today just playing around with some styles. I eventually used my wand and curled it. I really like this hair. The test is going to be when I wash in in a few weeks to see if the curls return. This hair is very thick though. Only 2 packs I used but I like it and so does my daughter. 

Here's the hair when I rcvd it after washing and coloring it.





Here's the hair after I strened with her top bun





Here's the lower bun




Here's the wand curls


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jul 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I lightly str8end my daughters hair yesterday and threw it up in a top bun. This is the hair from her sew in I did a month ago. Then I did a lower bun earlier today just playing around with some styles. I eventually used my wand and curled it. I really like this hair. The test is going to be when I wash in in a few weeks to see if the curls return. This hair is very thick though. Only 2 packs I used but I like it and so does my daughter.
> 
> Here's the hair when I rcvd it after washing and coloring it.
> 
> ...



What kind of hair is it?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2014)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> What kind of hair is it?



It is Mercys hair extensions the Mongolian kinky curl 3bc. Thinking about getting some for myself. I'm definitely getting some for my oldest daughter as well b4 school starts.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been MIA but a little update: I've been itching to straighten so I attempted today. I didn't get it very straight but my bottom layer is APL I think        Please excuse the wedgie in the 2nd pic 

ETA: pics from blow out. I'm sure I could've gotten smoother results had I used higher heat at this stage but I was too afraid of damage. Sleeping with a few flexis for bounce


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I've been MIA but a little update: I've been itching to straighten so I attempted today. I didn't get it very straight but my bottom layer is APL I think
> 
> Please excuse the wedgie in the 2nd pic



You are very close. Good job!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow those buns are gorgeous! And the wand curls too. I need you to be my stylist  Is that asew in? You did a really good job


----------



## IslandMummy (Aug 1, 2014)

Taking out these twists. my dandruff is out of control and I need to treat my scalp.


----------



## snoop (Aug 1, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I've been MIA but a little update: I've been itching to straighten so I attempted today. I didn't get it very straight but my bottom layer is APL I think           Please excuse the wedgie in the 2nd pic



It looks like you're there with your bottom layer.  Great job!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 1, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I've been MIA but a little update: I've been itching to straighten so I attempted today. I didn't get it very straight but my bottom layer is APL I think     View attachment 271091 View attachment 271093  Please excuse the wedgie in the 2nd pic
> 
> ETA: pics from blow out. I'm sure I could've gotten smoother results had I used higher heat at this stage but I was too afraid of damage. Sleeping with a few flexis for bounce
> 
> ...


The bottom part yes, very nice and thick hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 1, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> HairPleezeGrow those buns are gorgeous! And the wand curls too. I need you to be my stylist  Is that asew in? You did a really good job



Thanks!  Yeah it's a sew in with all her perimeter left out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks!  Yeah it's a sew in with all her perimeter left out.


Im in Texas too. Let me find out we live in the same city lol. Im in Houston


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 1, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im in Texas too. Let me find out we live in the same city lol. Im in Houston



Lol girl I'm in San Antonio


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 1, 2014)

did a DC the other day and blew it out.

my hair looks weird because its been in a bun for a couple of days 

getting there...


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 1, 2014)

Stopped by a local (YT) salon and got my ends professionally trimmed since they haven't been done since November  she took off about 1/4-1/2". I picked up some nice oil/serum too: matrix silk wonder  Pic of after trim   

Edited to add: I think I'll leave the flat ironing to the professionals. I ended up in a bun all day because of the puffiness


----------



## ronie (Aug 1, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Stopped by a local (YT) salon and got my ends professionally trimmed since they haven't been done since November  she took off about 1/4-1/2". I picked up some nice oil/serum too: matrix silk wonder  Pic of after trim     Edited to add: I think I'll leave the flat ironing to the professionals. I ended up in a bun all day because of the puffiness


I love the thickness. That's how I like my flat iron hair. 
I remember your fade when I just join the forum. Your progress has been great.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 1, 2014)

I want to put a red rinse on my hair for the fall. Hopefully the color sticks this time. I tried a couple months ago and the color rinsed right down the drain  This time I will sit under the dryer with it


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 1, 2014)

ronie said:


> I love the thickness. That's how I like my flat iron hair. I remember your fade when I just join the forum. Your progress has been great.



Yes! Thank you...I made 2 years in June. It's crazy looking at this


----------



## alanaturelle (Aug 1, 2014)

Lately, I started using Hot oil as overnight pre-poo. This is just my second week doing it but it seems that my hair likes it. Previously, I was alternating hot oil with conditioner. Tomorrow, I'm doing an Aphogee 2-step treatment.


----------



## ronie (Aug 1, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Yes! Thank you...I made 2 years in June. It's crazy looking at this


Gorgeous. You should try a Bantu knot out on your stretched hair. I bet if will come out beautiful.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 2, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Yes! Thank you...I made 2 years in June. It's crazy looking at this
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271239


Unbelievable! Your hair has grown a LOT!


----------



## ronie (Aug 2, 2014)

First long term PS since BCing.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2014)

ronie said:


> First long term PS since BCing.



Cute chunky twists ronie.


----------



## pearlific1 (Aug 4, 2014)

I seem to be on track with making APL this Dec. I am transitioning from telaxed so technically that means nothing. My natural hair about neck length and my texlaxed hair is holding on pretty strong as I inch on to my goal. I will be 1 year post on the 21st  





Once I hit APL, I will start doing larger trims. I'm hoping to transition *at least* another year.


----------



## ronie (Aug 4, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> I seem to be on track with making APL this Dec. I am transitioning from telaxed so technically that means nothing. My natural hair about neck length and my texlaxed hair is holding on pretty strong as I inch on to my goal. I will be 1 year post on the 21st  http://s929.photobucket.com/user/chasturner/media/photo2_zps9ff6fe08.jpg.html  Once I hit APL, I will start doing larger trims. I'm hoping to transition at least another year.


I think you can claim it. Looks APL to me.


----------



## pearlific1 (Aug 4, 2014)

ronie said:


> I think you can claim it. Looks APL to me.



Hmmmm. I thought I had about an inch or so to go. Well, thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 4, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> I seem to be on track with making APL this Dec. I am transitioning from telaxed so technically that means nothing. My natural hair about neck length and my texlaxed hair is holding on pretty strong as I inch on to my goal. I will be 1 year post on the 21st
> 
> http://s929.photobucket.com/user/chasturner/media/photo2_zps9ff6fe08.jpg.html
> 
> Once I hit APL, I will start doing larger trims. I'm hoping to transition at least another year.




Definitely APL already!  Wonderful progress on your transition.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 4, 2014)

After a 16 week stretch, I'm an inch away from BSL, for the hundredth time.  Will post better quality pics next time I DC.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 4, 2014)

Onhergrind09 said:


> After a 16 week stretch, I'm an inch away from BSL, for the hundredth time.  Will post better quality pics next time I DC.



Your hair looks wonderful and yes you are almost there!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi ladies, I have been following this thread since the beginning. I've has setbacks due to me not fully understanding  my hair.  I had about an inch  cut off because of bad split ends.  I've noticed that the back part of my hair is super fragile and would break off all the time, never retaining. The slightest manipulation and it breaks. It's definitely different from the rest of my hair

So I have decided to protective style till the end of the year and possibly next year. I need to because my hair at the nape is so much more weaker. It needs to catch up.


I need about 2 inches in the nape to claim so I will be hoping to claim in December.

my son couldn't get my arms in the shot but I know I need 2 in the back.

It's taken me a year to get back to this length since my hair broke off badly and it's still not back to it's original length. Still being "patient" I suppose.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 6, 2014)

The house is clean. Dinner is in the fridge for dh. The boys r all ready for bed...now it's time for me to tie up my hair, shower and have a glass of wine.

 I bought a new wig today from the bss, because the owner made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I got a cute shoulder length full wig for 15.99. I also bought new combs for me and babygirl and some barettes and ribbons. Barettes seem to vanish into thin air around here 

Im not going to wear my new wig until next month. Im getting my blowout Tuesday and it should last until the end of this month.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Aug 7, 2014)

I finally got around to trimming my horrendous ends. I cut about an inch to an inch and a half in some places. I think I'm still at or near APL but I will have to do another official length check to be sure. I did manage a pretty awesome twist out. These pictures really don't do it justice. (Please excuse those postpartum edges. I'm working on those!)


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 7, 2014)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> I finally got around to trimming my horrendous ends. I cut about an inch to an inch and a half in some places. I think I'm still at or near APL but I will have to do another official length check to be sure. I did manage a pretty awesome twist out. These pictures really don't do it justice. (Please excuse those postpartum edges. I'm working on those!)


What beautiful hair! So rich and thick, my twist outs come out so thin, maybe it's because my hair is relaxed.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Aug 7, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> What beautiful hair! So rich and thick, my twist outs come out so thin, maybe it's because my hair is relaxed.



Thank you! When I was relaxed my twistouts were thin too! I had better success with braid outs.


----------



## ronie (Aug 7, 2014)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> I finally got around to trimming my horrendous ends. I cut about an inch to an inch and a half in some places. I think I'm still at or near APL but I will have to do another official length check to be sure. I did manage a pretty awesome twist out. These pictures really don't do it justice. (Please excuse those postpartum edges. I'm working on those!)


QUEENJAMES231 that IS an awesome twistout. My hair is natural and my twistouts never come out that full. Lowdensityproblem.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 7, 2014)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> I finally got around to trimming my horrendous ends. I cut about an inch to an inch and a half in some places. I think I'm still at or near APL but I will have to do another official length check to be sure. I did manage a pretty awesome twist out. These pictures really don't do it justice. (Please excuse those postpartum edges. I'm working on those!)



Just gorgeous and thick! Give me some lol


----------



## FancyGirl (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey ladies. I recently went to the salon and got a really good trim. The picture with the lime green bra was taken this morning,  a day after my trim. I'm giving myself until December to get to BSL, mainly because my hair can't live without split ends,  and every 8 weeks I'm in desperate need of a major trim (cutting majority of the progress). 

The picture with the peach bra was taken maybe 8 weeks ago, and as you can see,  I've cleaned the back up a bit with more layers since then. Although, I'm still the same length as 2 months ago due to trims and split ends,  I'm loving the look of things and my semi new cut from yesterday. 

Happy hair growing!



(2 months ago)



(Currently!)

****Sorry for small photos, I'm on my phone.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 7, 2014)

FancyGirl said:


> Hey ladies. I recently went to the salon and got a really good trim. The picture with the lime green bra was taken this morning,  a day after my trim. I'm giving myself until December to get to BSL, mainly because my hair can't live without split ends,  and every 8 weeks I'm in desperate need of a major trim (cutting majority of the progress).
> 
> The picture with the peach bra was taken maybe 8 weeks ago, and as you can see,  I've cleaned the back up a bit with more layers since then. Although, I'm still the same length as 2 months ago due to trims and split ends,  I'm loving the look of things and my semi new cut from yesterday.
> 
> ...



Your hair looks amazing!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 7, 2014)

Getting to APL is going to be the death of me! 

Here's the result of my light flat iron.  I'll throw some flexirods in tonight for some curls.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 7, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> Getting to APL is going to be the death of me!
> 
> Here's the result of my light flat iron.  I'll throw some flexirods in tonight for some curls.



You are almost there  can't wait to see your flexi rod results.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 7, 2014)

FancyGirl said:


> Hey ladies. I recently went to the salon and got a really good trim. The picture with the lime green bra was taken this morning,  a day after my trim. I'm giving myself until December to get to BSL, mainly because my hair can't live without split ends,  and every 8 weeks I'm in desperate need of a major trim (cutting majority of the progress).
> 
> The picture with the peach bra was taken maybe 8 weeks ago, and as you can see,  I've cleaned the back up a bit with more layers since then. Although, I'm still the same length as 2 months ago due to trims and split ends,  I'm loving the look of things and my semi new cut from yesterday.
> 
> ...



Your hair is beautiful. Makes me wanna dye my hair again...Are you natural?


----------



## FancyGirl (Aug 7, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your hair looks amazing!



Thanks!!!!



Prettymetty said:


> Your hair is beautiful. Makes me wanna dye my hair again...Are you natural?



Thank you! Yes, I'm natural. My entire head has been dyed for the past 7 months, and I'm really loving the color. The bottom half is dyed chocolate brown and the top half is light brown with blonde highlights. I haven't had any damage, except split ends that are mostly caused by my styling and maintenance techniques.  Other than that, my experience with the color has been pleasant!


----------



## ronie (Aug 7, 2014)

FancyGirl
Your hair is beautiful. It looks thick and healthy despite the color which I love btw.


----------



## ronie (Aug 7, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> Getting to APL is going to be the death of me!  Here's the result of my light flat iron.  I'll throw some flexirods in tonight for some curls.


crimsonpeach you are so close though. Please send pics of your flexi rods set.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes. She's very close. I feel the same way. It always seems like I get near then I have a set back.

I realise now that I need to leave my hair alone and I need to trim every 4 months. When I didn't I would get the most tangles and knots because my hair is so fine. I just need to dust regularly.

Hopefully by December I Will see the improvement.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Aug 7, 2014)

I did a super random length check today. Think I finally made APL


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 8, 2014)

MsKikiStar said:


> I did a super random length check today. Think I finally made APL



Past APL congrats!!!


----------



## alanaturelle (Aug 8, 2014)

MsKikiStar said:


> I did a super random length check today. Think I finally made APL



Congratulations, ☺!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a question: What is the longest you have gone without a trim? The longest time for me has been 10 months. Last year I got a trim in January and again in October (9 months later). This time it has been 10 months and im contemplating waiting another 2 months.


----------



## pearlific1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I have a question: What is the longest you have gone without a trim? The longest time for me has been 10 months. Last year I got a trim in January and again in October (9 months later). This time it has been 10 months and im contemplating waiting another 2 months.



The longest I've been without a professional trim has been a year. When I finally did go to the salon, the stylist only had to cut about an inch. I think that's pretty good but I protective style daily.


----------



## snoop (Aug 8, 2014)

I went about 2 years without a professional trim (from BC to this Jan), but I only had to chop about 1-1.5 inches as well.  I do dust occasionally.


----------



## IslandMummy (Aug 8, 2014)

I finally finished my box braids and just need to burn the ends now 

I really like them. They could be neater but it was my first time and I am terrible at parting


----------



## MsKikiStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you! APrayer4Hair alanaturelle

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 9, 2014)

Just finished washing and DC'ing my hair and I must say I love what I see. I have been on this HHJ for only 4 months but my hair is so much fuller thanks to air drying. I know that patience is key on this journey and I'm not gonna obsess about the length for now, I'm just happy learning from all of you ladies.


----------



## curls4daze (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm only two inches away from APL and I can't seem to get there


----------



## veesweets (Aug 9, 2014)

I did a blow out last weekend for a stretched braid out. Turned out nice, I loved how my hair felt throughout the week. Last night after my workout I realized I had enough hair for a bun! It's a struggle bun lol but I'm pleased. I've been waiting for this. May not even wash my hair this weekend, especially if I can find a way to lessen some of the frizz & flyaways


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 9, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I have a question: What is the longest you have gone without a trim? The longest time for me has been 10 months. Last year I got a trim in January and again in October (9 months later). This time it has been 10 months and im contemplating waiting another 2 months.


I trimmed in April and I just trimmed again today. They say relaxed heads are supposed to trim after every relaxer but I wait a month more. I did not have split ends but they were thin and see-through.


----------



## alanaturelle (Aug 9, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I have a question: What is the longest you have gone without a trim? The longest time for me has been 10 months. Last year I got a trim in January and again in October (9 months later). This time it has been 10 months and im contemplating waiting another 2 months.



The longest that I went was 9 months I believe. It might be more than that though. But it was a mistake and now I trim every three months.


----------



## alanaturelle (Aug 9, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> Getting to APL is going to be the death of me!
> 
> Here's the result of my light flat iron.  I'll throw some flexirods in tonight for some curls.



You are almost there, ☺!


----------



## alanaturelle (Aug 9, 2014)

curls4daze said:


> I'm only two inches away from APL and I can't seem to get there



Just hang in there and my only advise would be to just be consistent with your regimen. It took me forever to get to APL but it wasn't easy. In my case, consistency was the KEY, ☺!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 11, 2014)

Ladies please tell me, is there a difference between DC'ing under a hooded dryer and DC'ing under a steamer? And which one is better?


----------



## snoop (Aug 11, 2014)

curls4daze said:


> I'm only two inches away from APL and I can't seem to get there



One thing that I've read on here is that you need to keep your hair up (e.g. in a bun) st least until you get to that stage since your ends tend to rub against clothing if left loose.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 11, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Ladies please tell me, is there a difference between DC'ing under a hooded dryer and DC'ing under a steamer? And which one is better?



I'm not sure but I love my steamer!


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 11, 2014)

This week im preparing my hair for a dye job. I used Aphogee to give my hair some protein and then I did a DC, I may do antoher DC a few days before dying. Wish me luck, this is my first dye job since being on my HHJ.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Any tips on dealing with dry scalp? Products?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 12, 2014)

Weave Update: So last week I didnt wash this hair and it started shedding like crazy!  I pulled four balls of hair from the drain. I thought it would look a mess when I got out the shower. But it still looks just as thick and beautiful as ever.   

So Sunday night I sprayed it with Aphogee Pro vitamin leave-in...yes protein!  Then followed up with Giovanni 50:50 as a moisturizer. Also used sulfate poo this time.   After detangling, it stopped the shedding in its tracks and became sooo silky soft.  It tamed the frizz nicely and smells soo good too!  The softness lasted late into Monday night. (This has never happened). 

  I was shocked bc I thought that I would need to take it out early. I still haven't flat ironed it and I really don't have the desire. I love the wave pattern but the hair is pretty high maintenance.  May not be able to reuse but Im gonna MAKE this bad boy last for the full 8 weeks.   I just gotta learn to work with this BSS hair.  I might add a midweek cowash to keep it hydrated between washings.  

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 12, 2014)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> Any tips on dealing with dry scalp? Products?


There must be an old thread on it somewhere, personally I can't advise since I'm also still learning. I must add though that I used to have a dry, flaky scalp before my HHJ which I don't have now since I co-wash during the week and do a wash and DC on weekends. I also massage my scalp with castor oil three times a week and do pre-poos with different oils every Wash day.


----------



## snoop (Aug 12, 2014)

Years ago I read that you shouldn't oil your scalp.  Not sure how true, but I haven't in over 10 years (pre-HHJ) and the dry scalp hasn't been a problem since.  <shrug>


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 12, 2014)

snoop said:


> Years ago I read that you shouldn't oil your scalp.  Not sure how true, but I haven't in over 10 years (pre-HHJ) and the dry scalp hasn't been a problem since.  <shrug>


I also read that in old threads hey but if I don't, my scalp itches like hell. To each their own I suppose.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the compliments and suggestions!  To those asking for the flexirods pics:  I went out of town and didn't bring enough to do a proper set.  Just used about 8 to get a very soft curl.    I plan on washing this weekend and then going back to two strand twists as a protective style.  Hopefully I'll be at APL by the end of the year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 12, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> Thanks everybody for the compliments and suggestions!  To those asking for the flexirods pics:  I went out of town and didn't bring enough to do a proper set.  Just used about 8 to get a very soft curl.    I plan on washing this weekend and then going back to two strand twists as a protective style.  Hopefully I'll be at APL by the end of the year.



Your hair looks so soft...I could just play in it all day!


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 12, 2014)

Quick update:

- got a relaxer 3 weeks ago. Was suppose to texlax but ended up bone straight.

- did a hard protein treatment a week after my relaxer

- explores the exciting world of Bantu knots *side eye* ....I just need to find a Bantu knot style that fits me

- repurchased my original staple moisturizer and fell back in love with it (ORS brand). I was so busy being a pj I didn't keep up with my stock if this item.

- my hair is still shedding like MADD

- Good news! I just did my first black tea rinse yesterday which has significantly reduced my shedding


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 12, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Quick update:
> 
> - got a relaxer 3 weeks ago. Was suppose to texlax but ended up bone straight.
> 
> ...



What and no pics!?!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 12, 2014)

Im under the dryer at the Dominican salon. I detangled my hair this morning to get rid of shed hair, but I still lost a fistfull of hair in the detangling process. I want to cry, because I am a slow grower and my thickness is all I have. Lord please let me have more than 3 strands left. I will post pics when I am done


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im under the dryer at the Dominican salon. I detangled my hair this morning to get rid of shed hair, but I still lost a fistfull of hair in the detangling process. I want to cry, because I am a slow grower and my thickness is all I have. Lord please let me have more than 3 strands left. I will post pics when I am done



Oh I'm sorry Prettymetty...hopefully it isn't as bad as it seems.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 12, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> Thanks everybody for the compliments and suggestions!  To those asking for the flexirods pics:  I went out of town and didn't bring enough to do a proper set.  Just used about 8 to get a very soft curl.    I plan on washing this weekend and then going back to two strand twists as a protective style.  Hopefully I'll be at APL by the end of the year.


Wow, your hair is just beautiful!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im under the dryer at the Dominican salon. I detangled my hair this morning to get rid of shed hair, but I still lost a fistfull of hair in the detangling process. I want to cry, because I am a slow grower and my thickness is all I have. Lord please let me have more than 3 strands left. I will post pics when I am done


Prettymetty do you know what caused the shedding? Did you have a protective style?


----------



## krissyc39 (Aug 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im under the dryer at the Dominican salon. I detangled my hair this morning to get rid of shed hair, but I still lost a fistfull of hair in the detangling process. I want to cry, because I am a slow grower and my thickness is all I have. Lord please let me have more than 3 strands left. I will post pics when I am done



Aww! :hugs: You're a champ at retention though... did your hair look any thinner?


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks yall. Here are some pics before during and after. First pic is a braidout from 2 nights ago. Second pic is after she combed out my rollerset. Last pic is after the blowout. My scalp is sore from the detangling and the blowdryer, but itll get better. A good trim will give me the illusion of thick hair. I am just so discouraged about my hair type. No matter what I do it tangles near the roots, because shed hairs can't escape. Ugh. Well enough ranting for now...

Pics!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 12, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Prettymetty do you know what caused the shedding? Did you have a protective style?


I wear plaits under a wig, but I shampoo and detangle weekly. I recently started using sulfur oil and it caused some buildup and tangles near my roots. I just can't get a break (no pun intended). I have yet to find a growth aid, technique or vitamin that wows me with faster growth.


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks yall. Here are some pics before during and after. First pic is a braidout from 2 nights ago. Second pic is after she combed out my rollerset. Last pic is after the blowout. My scalp is sore from the detangling and the blowdryer, but itll get better. A good trim will give me the illusion of thick hair. I am just so discouraged about my hair type. No matter what I do it tangles near the roots, because shed hairs can't escape. Ugh. Well enough ranting for now...
> 
> Pics!!



Is this what it looked like after you left the salon because it turned out well!! Your hair looks great.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks yall. Here are some pics before during and after. First pic is a braidout from 2 nights ago. Second pic is after she combed out my rollerset. Last pic is after the blowout. My scalp is sore from the detangling and the blowdryer, but itll get better. A good trim will give me the illusion of thick hair. I am just so discouraged about my hair type. No matter what I do it tangles near the roots, because shed hairs can't escape. Ugh. Well enough ranting for now...
> 
> Pics!!



It looks gr8! I love it and it doesn't look thin to me.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 12, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> It looks gr8! I love it and it doesn't look thin to me.



Thanks girl.  If you could see the hair in the 3 combs though. Yes 3... I should've taken a picture of the combs. I for real almost cried


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 13, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks yall. Here are some pics before during and after. First pic is a braidout from 2 nights ago. Second pic is after she combed out my rollerset. Last pic is after the blowout. My scalp is sore from the detangling and the blowdryer, but itll get better. A good trim will give me the illusion of thick hair. I am just so discouraged about my hair type. No matter what I do it tangles near the roots, because shed hairs can't escape. Ugh. Well enough ranting for now...
> 
> Pics!!


Wow, your hair looks so sleek and shiny! Still beautiful, don't trim please.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow ok I brought in a pic this time. 

I wanted to show the over processed bone straight relaxed hair.. 

so while my hair was air drying I kept combing through my hair so that the texlaxed hair won't curl up and blend in with the over processed hair & you'd be able to see the difference between the two textures. 


 


So the plan is to eventually just grow out the over processed hair then clip them off. It just sucks that the two textures react differently to some products due to the difference in porosity. 

Eta: the hair 60% air dried in the pic


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 13, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> HairPleezeGrow ok I brought in a pic this time.
> 
> I wanted to show the over processed bone straight relaxed hair..
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing. Yes keep with the protein and moisture dcs. True about the porosity but try your best so you don't get breakage. Do you rollerset? Would love to see a set of yours. That may help you as well until you get rid of the bone str8 pieces.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow   Sometimes I want your screen name. It just says what I feel. I am going to gift myself with that Komaza hair evaluaton and see if I can improve
my hair care regimen. I hope I can do it before or in September. If I am having difficulties in reaching true APL then something I am doing is wrong. I am glad to face that.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 13, 2014)

felic1 said:


> HairPleezeGrow   Sometimes I want your screen name. It just says what I feel. I am going to gift myself with that Komaza hair evaluaton and see if I can improve
> my hair care regimen. I hope I can do it before or in September. If I am having difficulties in reaching true APL then something I am doing is wrong. I am glad to face that.



Yes I love Komaza (what I've tried). You will find what works for you and then stick with it. Do you do styles where your hair is protected like buns or updos and pinned back or up off the shoulders?  May e you're having too much friction with your clothes, etc. Crochet braids are also a gr8 protective style you can do to hide your hair for a bit.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 14, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> HairPleezeGrow ok I brought in a pic this time.
> 
> I wanted to show the over processed bone straight relaxed hair..
> 
> ...


My hair is also like yours but I ain't cutting my bone str8 pieces lol, just gonna be extra careful with them.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks for sharing. Yes keep with the protein and moisture dcs. True about the porosity but try your best so you don't get breakage. Do you rollerset? Would love to see a set of yours. That may help you as well until you get rid of the bone str8 pieces.




I try to keep my hair in styles that blend the two textures. I don't have a pic of my roller sets, I'll take a pic of my next set. Today I wore a braidout which is another curly style I love.      

Front View  

Side View


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 14, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> I try to keep my hair in styles that blend the two textures. I don't have a pic of my roller sets, I'll take a pic of my next set. Today I wore a braidout which is another curly style I love.
> 
> Side View
> 
> ...



Your braidouts are lovely. Such nice definition and your hair looks so soft.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 14, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> My hair is also like yours but I ain't cutting my bone str8 pieces lol, just gonna be extra careful with them.



Lol. It'll take some time before it grows out so I guess I'll have to do the same. I just hate the look.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Aug 15, 2014)

deleted. I meant to post this in a dif thread


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 15, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Lol. It'll take some time before it grows out so I guess I'll have to do the same. I just hate the look.


That is why I'm considering doing a weave or braids in the next few weeks because dealing with these diff textures is tiring. I'm scared for my already non-existent hairline though.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 15, 2014)

I bought some Neutrogena Silk touch leave in today. I have been using Hello Hydration as a moisturizer, but it is a little too heavy for my straight hair. I haven't used Silk touch since I was relaxed years ago. I hope it doesn't revert my hair. If I remember correctly it is a watery consistency


----------



## Mjon912 (Aug 16, 2014)

Still here, finally took out my braids, I had them In from the middle of May to the middle of August but my hair was fine, no extensions only my own hair and I wash/rebraided ever 2 weeks. Unfortunately all of my hair items are still in storage and I had to borrow a blow dryer and flat iron from my SIL, it looks like I'm past APL but I'm not sure =/ and since I never could get my hair straight without rollersetig I'm a poofy mess and will have to wait until I can wash and set to length check BUT... 
WHO ELSE IS EXCITED FOR FALL!!! 
Really tho, I washed and added a clear rinse and my hair feels so silky, smells like Heaven and looks so shiny. I totally forgot I used to do that when I was relaxed every month, I'm definitely going to start that back up


----------



## lindseyerinc (Aug 16, 2014)

Just tried shea moisture purification masque. Didnt make my hair feel great. But no hair came out when I was detangling. I'll have to use it again to see if I really like it.


----------



## pearlific1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mjon912 said:


> Really tho, I washed and added a clear rinse and my hair feels so silky, smells like Heaven and looks so shiny. I totally forgot I used to do that when I was relaxed every month, I'm definitely going to start that back up



What clear rinse do you use Mjon912?


----------



## Mjon912 (Aug 16, 2014)

pearlific1 ion it's from Sally's in a light purple bottle and it's like $4


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 17, 2014)

So starting today I've incorporated a homemade sulfur oil into my regimen. Hopefully that will boost my growth from APL to BSL by the end of the year.

Tonight I'm prepooing overnight with amla oil in preparation for my wash day tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 17, 2014)

It was super humid last night and dh and I were at a patio bar. My hair went from flat to frizzy to fro in about 2 hours. Im so sad, because I won't be getting my hair done again for a couple months. 

I wore a flexirod curled messy bun to work today. It was big. I got a lot of "is that all your hair" questions... Must have been a pretty bun


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sooo today was wash day!

I rinsed out my prepoo (Amla oil), shampooed twice with a moisturizing shampoo (design essentials), did a light protein (aphogee 2-min), then DCed with a ceramide dc (silicon mix). My leave-ins were aphogee, silicon mix, and chi silk infusion.

I'm air drying now.





My hair feels butter soft. All this TLC it's receiving is paying off.

I'll be moisturizing with ors moisturizing lotion and sealing with grapeseed oil. 

After I moisturize & seal I'll be massaging in my sulfur mix and starting day 1 of 7 of the inversion method.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> It was super humid last night and dh and I were at a patio bar. My hair went from flat to frizzy to fro in about 2 hours. Im so sad, because I won't be getting my hair done again for a couple months.  I wore a flexirod curled messy bun to work today. It was big. I got a lot of "is that all your hair" questions... Must have been a pretty bun


  I can't wait til my buns are that thick and lush  !! How long will you rock the rod set?


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Ladies!

I'm new to this challenge.  A little late but I want in.  I just came out of wearing weave for a good year or so.  Attached is my 'beginning" which is end of July.  

Current hair length
shoulder length

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Natural

Goal Month
December 2014

Current Reggie and styling choices
deep conditioning/daily moisturizing/coconut oil to seal/vitamins msm/biotin/silica/multi

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
not doing tight weaves. minimize heat

Post a beginning picture


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome Sweetg!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome Sweetg to a wonderful team of supportive ladies.


----------



## veesweets (Aug 18, 2014)

Only thing stopping me from trying to install some crochet braids is my lack of cornrow skills..can I just flat twist my hair or would that not be secure enough?


----------



## pearlific1 (Aug 18, 2014)

veesweets said:


> Only thing stopping me from trying to install some crochet braids is my lack of cornrow skills..can I just flat twist my hair or would that not be secure enough?


  I can't cornrow to save my life. Every set of crochet braids I've installed have been on flat twists. If you can do some pretty mean, small flat twists, it does work. My installs only last about 3 weeks because my twists start to loosen up a bit.


----------



## veesweets (Aug 18, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> I can't cornrow to save my life. Every set of crochet braids I've installed have been on flat twists. If you can do some pretty mean, small flat twists, it does work. My installs only last about 3 weeks because my twists start to loosen up a bit.



Thanks! Can't exactly say my flat twists skills are that great either lol but definitely better. Maybe I'll wait until Labor Day weekend to try so I have a full 3 days in case I need to take it down right away. If I can get two weeks out of them I'll be happy


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 18, 2014)

Luscious850 My curls have already fallen, but today is wash day anyway. At least it lasted the whole weekend 

I just left my fave bss and they have everything...including independent brands and Dominican products. Im glad my pj days are over lol. I got a bottle of old faithful Keracare Humecto and Keracare detangling shampoo.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 19, 2014)

Yesterday was wash day. I used Keracare detangling shampoo for the first time and I really liked it. The smell reminds me of the original creme of nature shampoo. Then I used humecto while I showered. I washed my hair in 4 sections. Then I detangled and braided my hair. Today I styled my (celie) braids in a bun. Pics below


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 20, 2014)

Prettymetty your hair thickness is so on point! Love it!


Quick update: still working on my shedding. I might break down and buy garlic supplements this weekend. My hair can't survive all this hair loss.

I was going back and forth trying to figure out whether or not I should length check this week (I'll be one mo. post) because I didn't want to apply heat to my hair. But with my hair in such a fragile state I think it's important I keep a record of how my hair is doing so I know what's working and what's not. On my relaxer day I was on line 6 on my length shirt. 

Honestly, with all the breakage and shedding I'm nervous.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 20, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Yesterday was wash day. I used Keracare detangling shampoo for the first time and I really liked it. The smell reminds me of the original creme of nature shampoo. Then I used humecto while I showered. I washed my hair in 4 sections. Then I detangled and braided my hair. Today I styled my (celie) braids in a bun. Pics below


I also did these braids in order to put them under my wig but my wig was just not having it. I need to buy a bigger wig.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 20, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Prettymetty your hair thickness is so on point! Love it!
> 
> 
> Quick update: still working on my shedding. I might break down and buy garlic supplements this weekend. My hair can't survive all this hair loss.
> ...


Buy them and do those tea rinses as well, anything to bring back the balance to your hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 20, 2014)

Luscious850 have you tried Alter Ego garlic conditioner for shedding? It has great reviews...im going to order it from amazon and use it on my next wash day


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 20, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Buy them and do those tea rinses as well, anything to bring back the balance to your hair.



Will do!!



Prettymetty said:


> Luscious850 have you tried Alter Ego garlic conditioner for shedding? It has great reviews...im going to order it from amazon and use it on my next wash day



Thanks! I'll order some this weekend. I've read up on it through searching the forum, it sounds promising. Hopefully it works for me!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok so I know Christmas is months from now, but I am already making my wishlist. I want Kerastase Chroma Riche masque, a new kinky straight lace wig, and a new storage rack for my hair accessories. I may get myself a few wig stands too. I have quite the wig collection 

So what's on your wishlist ladies?


----------



## ronie (Aug 21, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Ok so I know Christmas is months from now, but I am already making my wishlist. I want Kerastase Chroma Riche masque, a new kinky straight lace wig, and a new storage rack for my hair accessories. I may get myself a few wig stands too. I have quite the wig collection   So what's on your wishlist ladies?


APL hair that's all.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 22, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Ok so I know Christmas is months from now, but I am already making my wishlist. I want Kerastase Chroma Riche masque, a new kinky straight lace wig, and a new storage rack for my hair accessories. I may get myself a few wig stands too. I have quite the wig collection
> 
> So what's on your wishlist ladies?


My wishlist is to find a wig that can fit my natural looking hair even though it's relaxed, for my hair to grow thick and long and to find staple products cos right now I'm just using whatever I can get my hands on.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2014)

ronie said:


> APL hair that's all.



^^^This exactly lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 23, 2014)

I just washed my hair on Monday, but my scalp is already itchy...and sweaty. It is awfully hot here in Texas. I may have to wash as needed instead of on a schedule. I just hate all that extra manipulation 

I am going to try Naptural85's prepoo/cowash method. She uses 4 sections and saturates each section of hair with conditioner then clips it back. In the shower each section is rinsed, detangled and twisted.


----------



## krissyc39 (Aug 23, 2014)

Took a picture of my braidout today and compared it to old pictures... my longest layer is the same length as March but I'm seeing an overall change in my hair! Right now I have less splits and dry hair all around and my hair has grown a solid 1-2 inches in the middle (my problem area). I know I'm not amazing at retention yet but I think my hair is slowly but surely getting there 

Anywho... Peep the pics (cause isn't that what everyone cares about anyway??). March 18-August 23


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 24, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Took a picture of my braidout today and compared it to old pictures... my longest layer is the same length as March but I'm seeing an overall change in my hair! Right now I have less splits and dry hair all around and my hair has grown a solid 1-2 inches in the middle (my problem area). I know I'm not amazing at retention yet but I think my hair is slowly but surely getting there
> 
> Anywho... Peep the pics (cause isn't that what everyone cares about anyway??). March 18-August 23



That's gr8 news! And love the braidout.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 24, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Took a picture of my braidout today and compared it to old pictures... my longest layer is the same length as March but I'm seeing an overall change in my hair! Right now I have less splits and dry hair all around and my hair has grown a solid 1-2 inches in the middle (my problem area). I know I'm not amazing at retention yet but I think my hair is slowly but surely getting there   Anywho... Peep the pics (cause isn't that what everyone cares about anyway??). March 18-August 23



Pretty hair!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 24, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Took a picture of my braidout today and compared it to old pictures... my longest layer is the same length as March but I'm seeing an overall change in my hair! Right now I have less splits and dry hair all around and my hair has grown a solid 1-2 inches in the middle (my problem area). I know I'm not amazing at retention yet but I think my hair is slowly but surely getting there
> 
> Anywho... Peep the pics (cause isn't that what everyone cares about anyway??). March 18-August 23


Your hair is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Ok so I know Christmas is months from now, but I am already making my wishlist. I want Kerastase Chroma Riche masque, a new kinky straight lace wig, and a new storage rack for my hair accessories. I may get myself a few wig stands too. I have quite the wig collection
> 
> So what's on your wishlist ladies?


Another item on my wishlist Prettymetty is to feel my hair on my back when I wash it in the shower. I'm tired of feeling it on my neck and cheeks.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 24, 2014)

So I almost went to work wigless yesterday. I was already on the way to my car. Then a neighbor spoke and I thought "oh crap" and ran back inside. That would've been an interesting day. I was wearing my bonnet with the celies underneath 

I gotta be more careful


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> So I almost went to work wigless yesterday. I was already on the way to my car. Then a neighbor spoke and I thought "oh crap" and ran back inside. That would've been an interesting day. I was wearing my bonnet with the celies underneath   I gotta be more careful



Lol...back when I was relaxed I went to work with my Baggie on my bun (actually it was green plastic wrap).  No one said a word.  I was in my office and went to touch my hair and heard the crunch of the plastic!


----------



## krissyc39 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks ya'll! And Prettymetty I've almost embarrassed myself like that more times than I'd like to admit


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 25, 2014)

Update!

 I finally got my ends clipped so I did a length check to show my new length. My hair has grown  a bit since July. We ended u cutting over 2". Overall I'm happy with it because my ends were looking crazy. I have .5" of see through ends left but my stylist said it wasn't damaged or split so we will do mini trims to get rid of them over time.



Right now I'm in a protective style: crochet braids. This is my first DIY with extensions. I'll still be washing weekly & moisturizing daily. I'll be leaving it in for 4 weeks


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 25, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> So I almost went to work wigless yesterday. I was already on the way to my car. Then a neighbor spoke and I thought "oh crap" and ran back inside. That would've been an interesting day. I was wearing my bonnet with the celies underneath
> 
> I gotta be more careful


Lol, lol I go to work in those celies and they do laugh at me but I don't care since I still haven't found a fitting wig. What is your wig regimen, meaning how do you take care of your real hair? I'm currently spritzing my hair with water and a few oils every night and putting carrot oil and olive oil at the ends.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 25, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Update!
> 
> I finally got my ends clipped so I did a length check to show my new length. My hair has grown  a bit since July. We ended u cutting over 2". Overall I'm happy with it because my ends were looking crazy. I have .5" of see through ends left but my stylist said it wasn't damaged or split so we will do mini trims to get rid of them over time.
> 
> ...


Your hair definitely looks fuller, your braids look professional. Very nice.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 25, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Lol, lol I go to work in those celies and they do laugh at me but I don't care since I still haven't found a fitting wig. What is your wig regimen, meaning how do you take care of your real hair? I'm currently spritzing my hair with water and a few oils every night and putting carrot oil and olive oil at the ends.


I undo my braids every 2 weeks or so and wash y hair in sections with Keracare detangling shampoo, condition with Keracare humecto and then I rebraid it. I use Hello Hydration as a leave in when I do my braids. I spritz my hair with either my aloe mix (aloe juice, glycerin, argan oil) or Aphogee Keratin spray. That's pretty much it. If my ends feel dry or rough I add more Hello Hydration as needed.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay thanks.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 25, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Update!
> 
> I finally got my ends clipped so I did a length check to show my new length. My hair has grown  a bit since July. We ended u cutting over 2". Overall I'm happy with it because my ends were looking crazy. I have .5" of see through ends left but my stylist said it wasn't damaged or split so we will do mini trims to get rid of them over time.
> 
> Right now I'm in a protective style: crochet braids. This is my first DIY with extensions. I'll still be washing weekly & moisturizing daily. I'll be leaving it in for 4 weeks



Your hair still looks good. And the crochets are so nice! Gr8 job!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 25, 2014)

I finally found my amazon gift card...I got a bottle ofAlter ego conditioner and Purvana hair-skin-nail vitamins. I can't wait to try both things. I will review the Alter ego as soon as I use it. The vitamin review will take some time, but if I love it I will let you ladies know. It was $25 for a 90 day supply and Purvana has msm, biotin, silica and all the usual goodies


----------



## TaylorT (Aug 25, 2014)

I've been terrible with updating!! My goal was to reach APL by my birthday in May. I'm not there. I've been trimming quite a bit. Hopefully I can make it by the end of the year.




 

I'm 1.75 inches away. (Yes, I did an exact measurement. It's real out here.)


----------



## veesweets (Aug 27, 2014)

Not sure if I got the right hair for my crochet braids. I can't remember the name, I think it's freetress brazilian braid? The BSS I went to didn't have a really large selection. Oh well. I'm excited! I'll pick up the hook tomorrow


----------



## ronie (Aug 28, 2014)

veesweets said:


> Not sure if I got the right hair for my crochet braids. I can't remember the name, I think it's freetress brazilian braid? The BSS I went to didn't have a really large selection. Oh well. I'm excited! I'll pick up the hook tomorrow


Don't forget the pictures please.


----------



## Adiatasha (Aug 28, 2014)

Sew in went in on July 1

Take down is Oct 12

I'm not sure if I can make it another 6 weeks ....


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 28, 2014)

I did a full head baggy yesterday for a few hours with Aphogee Keratin, aloe vera juice and Aussie Moist. My hair felt so much better afterwards.


----------



## veesweets (Aug 29, 2014)

The "less than 2 weeks to go before I can do my celebratory 2 years post dance" bun lol


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 29, 2014)

veesweets said:


> The "less than 2 weeks to go before I can do my celebratory 2 years post dance" bun lol


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 29, 2014)

I can't wait for my hair to grow longer...my twistouts and things of the sort would look so much better. Bc my hair isn't dense it just looks so sparse and pathetic. Here's my flat twistout today. My sone wanted to photo bomb me lol. I need thickness in my life but will settle for length since I know I will always be low density.


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 29, 2014)

I haven't posted in forever and haven't been lurking that much either and just haven't been focused on hair at all. And now my ends are suffering. I need to trim this weekend. What type of scissors should I buy?


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 29, 2014)

Also, I've decided to maintain APL throughout my transition because the longer my hair gets, the more stringy and thin my relaxed ends are. 9 months down. 15 more to go!


----------



## IslandMummy (Aug 29, 2014)

He is too cute!

One more week and these braids are coming out; I have a wedding on the 13th and found a natural hair dresser who hopefully won't make me go postal on her


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 29, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I haven't posted in forever and haven't been lurking that much either and just haven't been focused on hair at all. And now my ends are suffering. I need to trim this weekend. What type of scissors should I buy?



You can find hair shears at your local BSS or Walmart.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 29, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> He is too cute!
> 
> One more week and these braids are coming out; I have a wedding on the 13th and found a natural hair dresser who hopefully won't make me go postal on her



Thanks and please post your experience. You are lucky to find a natural hair stylist.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 30, 2014)

My new wig. It's a synthetic indian wave and it is looooong. I can't wear it to work so it's basically for date nights with my sweetie


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 30, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My new wig. It's a synthetic indian wave and it is looooong. I can't wear it to work so it's basically for date nights with my sweetie



I'm really liking her...


----------



## felic1 (Aug 30, 2014)

I washed my hair two.days ago. I braided it up using an curl enhancing smoothie. It has never turned out this well before. Perhaps it is melted or I did not use enough previously. Will repurchase.


----------



## veesweets (Aug 31, 2014)

This has not been a good hair weekend for me 

Crochet braids were a fail. First, I should have flat twisted my hair the night before. Doing the flat twisting then installing the hair the same day required more patience than I had yesterday. So I was already tired. Then every time I would go to put more hair in, my own hair would loosen a little. After about 30 minutes and 1/16th of my hair being done, I called it quits and took it down. 
I'll try again at some point but I think I'll just go get my hair braided at a shop instead of trying to worry about it myself. The actual installing was easy, but I could tell the style would barely last since my hair would loosen up too quick. 

So then I rinsed my hair and decided to try a wash n go. I used SM curl enhancing smoothie and eco styler argan. I'm liking the argan oil much more than the clear or olive. So for definition, its awesome and my hair doesnt feel super hard. Problem is, I didn't use the right moisturizer under. My hair has white flakes ALL OVER THE FRONT  I hate it. My hair did have some white areas when I finished applying but everyone always says it goes away when your hair dries. WRONG! I need to rewash again but I'm really over it right now..


----------



## hairqueenny (Aug 31, 2014)

I am in this challenge!

Current hair length Grazing APL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning Natural 
Goal Month December 2014 
Current Reggie and styling choices I currently have no Reggie since I'm starting out but I'm going to start with co washing and dc every week and see how my hair responds
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Pay close attention to my hair while I start to get a Reggie. Protective styling by weaves and wigs for the remaining of the year.
Post a beginning picture


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 31, 2014)

hairqueenny said:


> I am in this challenge!
> 
> Current hair length Grazing APL
> Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning Natural
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## JosieLynn (Aug 31, 2014)

idk if i ever entered this challenge, but I was grazing BSL around this time last year then got a "trim" at a salon in January and they cut me back to just past SL. Well I'm finally back to 2in from BSL so I think I can make it by year's end! 

Current length: grazing BSL ~10in
Fully natural for 4+ years
Goal Month: December
Current Reggie: Wash/DC weekly, protein biweekly, M&S every other day, usually styled in flat-twist up-do, buns.
Plan on pretty much sticking to what works, contemplating a more protective style for the winter, maybe twist extensions so my hair won't have to deal with the weather for the next few months. 

Gonna come back and post a pic tomorrow when my hair dries and I can find my length check shirt lol


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm wearing this full with that has a part as my protective for now.  I do bantu knots in the front to blend it in & wear it as a 1/2 wig.

I dc on a regular.


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 1, 2014)

Update:

Crochet install is holding up pretty well. I've gotten so many compliments on it. Still moisturizing daily and oiling every other day. My first was day is tomorrow. I'll be washing with my hair one cleansing conditioner so that I get a 3 in one: shampoo, conditioner, and leave in (if it's not properly rinsed 100% it won't hurt it only helps).

I'm loving this style! I think I've found a protective style staple.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Sep 1, 2014)

Sweetg said:


> I'm wearing this full with that has a part as my protective for now.  I do bantu knots in the front to blend it in & wear it as a 1/2 wig.
> 
> I dc on a regular.


Very nice!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 1, 2014)

Sweetg said:


> I'm wearing this full with that has a part as my protective for now.  I do bantu knots in the front to blend it in & wear it as a 1/2 wig.
> 
> I dc on a regular.



I likey! 

10 char


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 1, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Update:
> 
> Crochet install is holding up pretty well. I've gotten so many compliments on it. Still moisturizing daily and oiling every other day. My first was day is tomorrow. I'll be washing with my hair one cleansing conditioner so that I get a 3 in one: shampoo, conditioner, and leave in (if it's not properly rinsed 100% it won't hurt it only helps).
> 
> I'm loving this style! I think I've found a protective style staple.



What kind of hair did you use? Sorry if you already mentioned b4...


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What kind of hair did you use? Sorry if you already mentioned b4...



It's bohemian braid by freetress


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 1, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> It's bohemian braid by freetress



Thanks girl yours look fab.


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks girl yours look fab.



Thank you!


Soooo as of yesterday 9/1/14 I've decided to get rid of all of my relaxed, texlaxed, overprocessed hair. My brother has agreed to do the shave-off this Saturday when we're both free. I'll be hiding my hair underneath full wigs until I get a twa I can style. I'm definitely not the transitioning type, I like to just get things over with. Lol. I'm super excited!


With that being said I'll be sitting off on the sidelines drooling over you ladies year end updates! HHJ!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 2, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Soooo as of yesterday 9/1/14 I've decided to get rid of all of my relaxed, texlaxed, overprocessed hair. My brother has agreed to do the shave-off this Saturday when we're both free. I'll be hiding my hair underneath full wigs until I get a twa I can style. I'm definitely not the transitioning type, I like to just get things over with. Lol. I'm super excited!
> 
> With that being said I'll be sitting off on the sidelines drooling over you ladies year end updates! HHJ!



Oh wow how exciting!  How long have you been thinking about going natural? Good luck and I'm sure you will look beautiful.


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oh wow how exciting!  How long have you been thinking about going natural? Good luck and I'm sure you will look beautiful.



It was nothing I sat down and really thought about until this week. I would look at natural hair on YouTube just as much as I did relaxed. But it wasn't til I took a good look through my old pictures & my fotki and really assessed my HHJ. I really has to stop, think, and make my decision. I love the idea of a fresh start!


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 2, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Thank you!  Soooo as of yesterday 9/1/14 I've decided to get rid of all of my relaxed, texlaxed, overprocessed hair. My brother has agreed to do the shave-off this Saturday when we're both free. I'll be hiding my hair underneath full wigs until I get a twa I can style. I'm definitely not the transitioning type, I like to just get things over with. Lol. I'm super excited!  With that being said I'll be sitting off on the sidelines drooling over you ladies year end updates! HHJ!



I'm excited for you!  Keep us updated with progress pics.  I love fresh starts.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Sep 3, 2014)

Ladies I'm happy to inform you that I finally got a nice wig cap that isn't tight around my edges at all so I was able to delay relaxing for 2 more weeks since my lace wig now fits my head. People can't believe it's a wig, they think I have a sew-in. I will relax next week Friday but not sure if I will post for the LC for end of September. I want to wait till end of December to assess whether the wig regimen works better than if my hair is in a sew-in.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 3, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Ladies I'm happy to inform you that I finally got a nice wig cap that isn't tight around my edges at all so I was able to delay relaxing for 2 more weeks since my lace wig now fits my head. People can't believe it's a wig, they think I have a sew-in. I will relax next week Friday but not sure if I will post for the LC for end of September. I want to wait till end of December to assess whether the wig regimen works better than if my hair is in a sew-in.



Fotchygirl

Which wig cap did you get? Also, which wig do you have? i am trying to get my wig game together for this winter. Thanks!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 3, 2014)

I hope my Alter ego conditioner comes today, because i really need to wash my hair. I want to see if Alter ego helps with my shedding and tangles.

My bob wig is starting to look rachet so i may end up bunning for the rest of the month. I am getting my hair done sometime next month so I have to look presentable until then. Between all my scarves, headbands, spin pins and my puff cuff I should be able to create some beautiful buns


----------



## Fotchygirl (Sep 3, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Fotchygirl
> 
> Which wig cap did you get? Also, which wig do you have? i am trying to get my wig game together for this winter. Thanks!


I'll take photos of both for you.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 5, 2014)

This week has been too long. I'm too tired to do anything to my hair  Hopefully tomorrow I have enough energy to wash and dc with Alter ego. Oan I found out that my beloved Keracare Humecto contains garlic also. No wonder why my hair barely sheds or breaks when I use it.


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 5, 2014)

One more week in these braids. I will definitely redo them after I go to my friends wedding


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks and please post your experience. You are lucky to find a natural hair stylist.



It has taken seven years to find and she's 30 miles away but I'm so desperate at this point I will take that drive based on another natural friends experience.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Today's twistout is already looking frizzy! :-/


----------



## iLurk (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi gals, um im sorta new to posting here I want to get my feet wet joining a challenge. can i join this one? 


Some info

Well I'm a relaxed head, I self relax and try to get at least  11 weeks minimum in before I do it again. I don't really know my official length because I fail every single time i try to straighten my hair myself and fear beauticians but when I stretch it I think I am apl and somewhere near my shoulder blades in the back. I wear my hair in braidouts most of the time but I wear wigs whenever I want to have some color in my hair. 

i dont have many pics cause like i said i suck at straightening my own hair and havent been to a salon in forever but this one is the closest ive had to straight







and this is how my hair looks


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 7, 2014)

iLurk said:


> Hi gals, um im sorta new to posting here I want to get my feet wet joining a challenge. can i join this one?   Some info  Well I'm a relaxed head, I self relax and try to get at least  11 weeks minimum in before I do it again. I don't really know my official length because I fail every single time i try to straighten my hair myself and fear beauticians but when I stretch it I think I am apl and somewhere near my shoulder blades in the back. I wear my hair in braidouts most of the time but I wear wigs whenever I want to have some color in my hair.  i dont have many pics cause like i said i suck at straightening my own hair and havent been to a salon in forever but this one is the closest ive had to straight  and this is how my hair looks



Oh my god  so thick


----------



## Fotchygirl (Sep 7, 2014)

iLurk said:


> Hi gals, um im sorta new to posting here I want to get my feet wet joining a challenge. can i join this one?
> 
> 
> Some info
> ...


Very nice and thick hair, looks natural.


----------



## iLurk (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks. I'm really curious about my length i hope to be at least near bsl by the end of the year


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2014)

Just got my sew in from my sister in law. I'll take better pics tomorrow but here it is. I'm going to have her add another track on the left side though where my bang is bc I like fuller hair. I don't like taking pictures y'all so bear with me please. 



View attachment 275813



View attachment 275815



View attachment 275817



View attachment 275819



View attachment 275821


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2014)

iLurk said:


> Hi gals, um im sorta new to posting here I want to get my feet wet joining a challenge. can i join this one?
> 
> Some info
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Sep 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Just got my sew in from my sister in law. I'll take better pics tomorrow but here it is. I'm going to have her add another track on the left side though where my bang is bc I like fuller hair. I don't like taking pictures y'all so bear with me please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you look so beautiful HPG! How long are you gonna rock it for?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Wow, you look so beautiful HPG! How long are you gonna rock it for?



Thanks! Until November 24th and then have her do it again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 10, 2014)

You look beautiful HairPleezeGrow! She did a great job on your hair


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> You look beautiful HairPleezeGrow! She did a great job on your hair



Thank you Pretty! I'm excited to be able to keep this in for a while and keep my hands out of my hair. I'm going to try playing around with heat free styles and things.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 10, 2014)

i believe i started at the beginning of this challenge and chopped my hair off in Feb...oh well.  i will never cut my hair again, unless i have to.  glad everyone is hanging in there and can't wait to see the end of the year progress.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 10, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thank you Pretty! I'm excited to be able to keep this in for a while and keep my hands out of my hair. I'm going to try playing around with heat free styles and things.


Will you be able to use your sulfur mix? I can't wait to see your next length check


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Will you be able to use your sulfur mix? I can't wait to see your next length check



Yes I can  yay


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 11, 2014)

Im pre pooing with Alter ego right now. I slathered it on my hair and scalp in 4 sections and covered it with a baggy. I sat under the dryer for 25 minutes. Now Im just letting it soak in some more. I am gonna wash it out once I put my baby boy in bed. Sigh. Hopefully the tangles melt and I get done quickly


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 12, 2014)

I did a flexirod set on my sew in. The ends I may use my curling wand on bc they didn't curl right. 



View attachment 276311



View attachment 276313



View attachment 276315


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice flexirod set HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 12, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> Nice flexirod set HairPleezeGrow



Thanks!


----------



## iLurk (Sep 12, 2014)

Well ladies I finally got in contact with the beautician I've been trying to reach. I am going to get my hair straightened out tomorrow. Kinda excited because I will finally see my hair at length but nervous. 

HairPleezeGrow your flexiset looks nice


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 12, 2014)

iLurk said:


> Well ladies I finally got in contact with the beautician I've been trying to reach. I am going to get my hair straightened out tomorrow. Kinda excited because I will finally see my hair at length but nervous.
> 
> HairPleezeGrow your flexiset looks nice



That's awesome iLurk...can't wait to see your pics. I hope you have a wonderful experience and please share it with us. And thanks girl


----------



## Fotchygirl (Sep 13, 2014)

iLurk said:


> Well ladies I finally got in contact with the beautician I've been trying to reach. I am going to get my hair straightened out tomorrow. Kinda excited because I will finally see my hair at length but nervous.
> 
> HairPleezeGrow your flexiset looks nice


Hope it goes well for you iLurk cos it didn't go that way for me at all. First I went to this trusted stylist for a consultation 2 weeks ago and I told her exactly what I wanted her to do on my touch-up day ( rollerset instead of direct heat, gentleness, no trimming since I had trimmed myself already etc,etc) and she agreed.

What happened when I got there was completely different, first she only applied Vaseline on my scalp and nothing on my previously relaxed hair. Secondly she was parting my hair so roughly and combing it with a fine brush( the hairs that came out!), thirdly she got the relaxer all over my hair and not on the NG only, then she used a different relaxer which burned my scalp. She then washed my hair and combed it so roughly before trimming 2 inches off, then came the blow dryer and the brushes for a blow out, I was just shocked to silence. She completely ignored everything I said and now my hair is shorter than it was in July and so thin.

I have to start afresh and my hair had made so much progress. No more stylists for me after this.


----------



## iLurk (Sep 13, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Hope it goes well for you @iLurk cos it didn't go that way for me at all. First I went to this trusted stylist for a consultation 2 weeks ago and I told her exactly what I wanted her to do on my touch-up day ( rollerset instead of direct heat, gentleness, no trimming since I had trimmed myself already etc,etc) and she agreed.
> 
> What happened when I got there was completely different, first she only applied Vaseline on my scalp and nothing on my previously relaxed hair. Secondly she was parting my hair so roughly and combing it with a fine brush( the hairs that came out!), thirdly she got the relaxer all over my hair and not on the NG only, then she used a different relaxer which burned my scalp. She then washed my hair and combed it so roughly before trimming 2 inches off, then came the blow dryer and the brushes for a blow out, I was just shocked to silence. She completely ignored everything I said and now my hair is shorter than it was in July and so thin.
> 
> I have to start afresh and my hair had made so much progress. No more stylists for me after this.



Wow smh.  Hang in there. This is part of the reason I started self relaxing. when I let others do it they would slap the relaxer on everywhere and not to mention just plain rough for no reason and have hairs breaking off before the relaxer even touched my hair. One thing I always did though before letting anybody try to put relaxer in though was pre-base my own scalp and hair before I would go in. So even if they did do a lazy base job I'd still have some layers of protection.

The stylist I go to I've known for years but just stopped going and haven't seen her in years. Doesn't make me any less nervous though she is sorta scissor happy and if she even see's 1 strand that's uneven she's ready to chop 5 inches off. And since I am 10 wks post I am taking precautions by combing out my hair a little now so she doesnt go to war with my head trying to detangle tomorrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 13, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Hope it goes well for you iLurk cos it didn't go that way for me at all. First I went to this trusted stylist for a consultation 2 weeks ago and I told her exactly what I wanted her to do on my touch-up day ( rollerset instead of direct heat, gentleness, no trimming since I had trimmed myself already etc,etc) and she agreed.
> 
> What happened when I got there was completely different, first she only applied Vaseline on my scalp and nothing on my previously relaxed hair. Secondly she was parting my hair so roughly and combing it with a fine brush( the hairs that came out!), thirdly she got the relaxer all over my hair and not on the NG only, then she used a different relaxer which burned my scalp. She then washed my hair and combed it so roughly before trimming 2 inches off, then came the blow dryer and the brushes for a blow out, I was just shocked to silence. She completely ignored everything I said and now my hair is shorter than it was in July and so thin.
> 
> I have to start afresh and my hair had made so much progress. No more stylists for me after this.



Omgosh you will recover I have no doubt. It is so hard to find good stylist that cares about our hair period. Sorry for your setback. Don't go back there again.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks ladies, there is just no ways I could ever go back there. It is really difficult to find someone who cares about hair where I stay since everyone here thinks a thin SL is very long. I really trusted this lady though, don't know why since her hair has been the same length since I've known her!


----------



## iLurk (Sep 13, 2014)

Just wrapping up my salon visit and I'm kinda impressed is the first time I've ever been the only person there so I am getting in and out.  And  my beautician hasn't pulled the scissors out although she did ask when the last time my ends were clipped.  Haven't seen the finished product yet but my hair feels so lightweight now


----------



## iLurk (Sep 13, 2014)

Alright so I'm back. looks like I'm at full apl but idk how happy I am about it because it seems like I haven't gained anything and been at this stage forever. She did give me an end dusting. She asked when I'll be back but for that i'll wait. i dont like heat being applied so often to my hair and I'm just not a fan on bone straight hair makes me feel fat x_x

but here's a pic


----------



## NefertariBlu (Sep 14, 2014)

Your hair looks lush. I'm  still protective styling  and my hair seems to be stuck between  10-11 inches. Last year I was nearer  to  Apl than this year. I'm not sure what's happening. My hair hasn't  grown much since the beginning  of this challenge. I've not retained  any growth.  I'm  feeling so discouraged right now.

The back  was 8 3/4   in January. Is now 9 inches. My sides  near my ears were 9 1/2 inches they are now 10. 

The middle was  10in  January and is now between 11 and 13 and the rest of my hair is between 10 and 11 inches.

Not sure what's going wrong


----------



## hairqueenny (Sep 14, 2014)

I went to get a weave installed yesterday and took a pic of my current length after being blow dried. The stylist said my hair looks healthy and my end are in good shape. I didn't clip my ends because she said they didn't need it but I'm considering getting them clipped in about 8 weeks when I take down this install. I'm excited because I like her and think I found a stylist!! Here are some pictures of my current length 









Here is my install


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 14, 2014)

iLurk said:


> Alright so I'm back. looks like I'm at full apl but idk how happy I am about it because it seems like I haven't gained anything and been at this stage forever. She did give me an end dusting. She asked when I'll be back but for that i'll wait. i dont like heat being applied so often to my hair and I'm just not a fan on bone straight hair makes me feel fat x_x
> 
> but here's a pic



Your hair looks so full and gorgeous!  APL is a gr8 accomplishment. You will surpass this hump and get to BSL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 14, 2014)

hairqueenny said:


> I went to get a weave installed yesterday and took a pic of my current length after being blow dried. The stylist said my hair looks healthy and my end are in good shape. I didn't clip my ends because she said they didn't need it but I'm considering getting them clipped in about 8 weeks when I take down this install. I'm excited because I like her and think I found a stylist!! Here are some pictures of my current length
> 
> Here is my install



Beautiful thick hair as well. Love your install and glad you found someone you can trust.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 14, 2014)

You ladies hair looks great! hairqueenny and iLurk


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 14, 2014)

NefertariBlu said:


> Your hair looks lush. I'm  still protective styling  and my hair seems to be stuck between  10-11 inches. Last year I was nearer  to  Apl than this year. I'm not sure what's happening. My hair hasn't  grown much since the beginning  of this challenge. I've not retained  any growth.  I'm  feeling so discouraged right now.
> 
> The back  was 8 3/4   in January. Is now 9 inches. My sides  near my ears were 9 1/2 inches they are now 10.
> 
> ...



Have you changed any good hair habits, washing, dc, moisturizing, hair handling etc? 
I been taking good care of my hair but got lazy putting silk scarf on before I sleep. My nape has fallen out, and I'm sure I need a trim. I will correct these issues, so I can meet bsl soon. 

It could be something you tried or not keeping up with that is preventing you from keep your ends. Or maybe an vitamin deficiency. I know I do, I'm anemic and take iron pills for it.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 14, 2014)

I still got time to make it!! Been away from this forum forever! I'm like less than 2 inches away from BSL.


----------



## iLurk (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks yall. When I used to go to this lady to get my hair done I used to go every 2 weeks now I think I'll go maybe once every 2 months which would probably be better for my hair and pockets. I am actually tempted to wash my hair out right now cause I miss my curly fro already. 

I'm still kinda concerned though if I will even be close to bsl this year I guess I'll aim for next spring..

An my hair just seems so short to me


----------



## quirkydimples (Sep 14, 2014)

I just finished blow drying my hair. I relaxed it this morning and I have to say, I'm clueless about how far I have until APL. Can someone clue me in?

I haven't had a trim in a year, so I'm about to go get one at Super Cuts. I'll post a pic of that later.


----------



## krissyc39 (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't care how I get there but I WILL be at the bottom of my bra strap by the end of the year.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 14, 2014)

quirkydimples
Girl, you're practically there already. Especially based on that last pic. After your trim you should be solid APL!

Congrats!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 14, 2014)

quirkydimples said:


> I just finished blow drying my hair. I relaxed it this morning and I have to say, I'm clueless about how far I have until APL. Can someone clue me in?
> 
> I haven't had a trim in a year, so I'm about to go get one at Super Cuts. I'll post a pic of that later.



You're there already!  Congrats and can't wait for update pics after your trim.


----------



## quirkydimples (Sep 14, 2014)

Really? Can I really claim it? Please tell me I can claim it! It's taken so long....

Anyway...after the trim


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 14, 2014)

quirkydimples said:


> Really? Can I really claim it? Please tell me I can claim it! It's taken so long....  Anyway...after the trim



Yes ma'am, you can claim it!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Sep 15, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> Have you changed any good hair habits, washing, dc, moisturizing, hair handling etc?
> I been taking good care of my hair but got lazy putting silk scarf on before I sleep. My nape has fallen out, and I'm sure I need a trim. I will correct these issues, so I can meet bsl soon.
> 
> It could be something you tried or not keeping up with that is preventing you from keep your ends. Or maybe an vitamin deficiency. I know I do, I'm anemic and take iron pills for it.



Thanks for responding.

I stopped combing/ brushing my hair last year and saw a big improvement  from splits, but I have had a trim this year. 

I used to Co wash often last year, but switched to shampoo every two weeks. My scalp  gets flakes so I wanted use shampoo.

I also started using S Curl spray last year and while I think it moisturised my hair I think it coated  it since it does have silicone in it.

I just switched  to taliah  wajid  spray,  which I'm fine with and castor oil.

I also started light protein treatments since I have high porosity and fine strands. That's been fine but I think I'm going to switch to moisturising dc and keep the protein to once a month.

Going to keep the nape moisturised  and I think I am anaemic. I was last year and started taking iron but stopped. 

I have started taking biotin and I'm noticing  less tangling and breakage and my nails  are stronger  and not breaking. Gonna start on the iron too  thanks for the tips


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2014)

quirkydimples said:


> Really? Can I really claim it? Please tell me I can claim it! It's taken so long....
> 
> Anyway...after the trim



Yes! 
10 char


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2014)

Good morning ladies. I did another flexi rod set last night. I only put in 9 flexirods this time and added Carol Daughters pudding. My weave feels great. Nice and soft and the curls came out nice and tight. 
This is after I removed the rollers.


View attachment 276625


After I styled



View attachment 276627



View attachment 276629



View attachment 276631



View attachment 276633


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 15, 2014)

Still wigging it. I am wearing a kinky curly one for the next few weeks. I have been spraying my hair with Aphogee green tea or aloe juice nightly. I am almost out of the Aphogee spray. Idk if I will repurchase or get Chi Keratin mist instead... both are great products, but Chi smells better


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 15, 2014)

Naked hair 

Putting in silicon mix now, rebraiding ASAP


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey pretty ladies. How is everyone doing this week?

It has been raining a lot here in Houston this week so I've been in the house. I went to the gym twice this week so I should probably wash my hair soon. Today is actually the perfect wash day. Im off from work and dh is here to help with the kids.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 18, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Hey pretty ladies. How is everyone doing this week?
> 
> It has been raining a lot here in Houston this week so I've been in the house. I went to the gym twice this week so I should probably wash my hair soon. Today is actually the perfect wash day. Im off from work and dh is here to help with the kids.



Get to washing then girl!  Enjoy your day off...


----------



## Fotchygirl (Sep 18, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Hey pretty ladies. How is everyone doing this week?
> 
> It has been raining a lot here in Houston this week so I've been in the house. I went to the gym twice this week so I should probably wash my hair soon. Today is actually the perfect wash day. Im off from work and dh is here to help with the kids.


I'm doing fine , just enjoying my straight hair after the relaxer but that will come to an end at the weekend when I will wash it and airdry. I think I will just do an HPG and put in that weave for the rest of the year. The wig regimen is too time consuming and with my 3rd trimester pregnancy I need to simplify things.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 18, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> I'm doing fine , just enjoying my straight hair after the relaxer but that will come to an end at the weekend when I will wash it and airdry. I think I will just do an HPG and put in that weave for the rest of the year. The wig regimen is too time consuming and with my 3rd trimester pregnancy I need to simplify things.



Yes put it away...no fuss! I love wigs but I got tired of them after a while. I think mainly bc most of mine are synthetic (except 3 of them that are too darn hot for the wig cap plus stocking cap) so I have limited styling options for the synthetic ones. I have to wear them as is so I took one of my wigs down from the cap and had the wefts sewn in. I'm actually looking forward to next year bc i do want to get 3 different types of hair for sew ins or wigs whichever I choose. I want to get relaxed, kinky str8, and kinky curly. This gives me more options with the str8 ones and I can leave my curly curly. When is your due date girly! That's awesome. I was telling hubby last night I wanted another baby lol. We both agree but it won't happen no time soon.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 18, 2014)

I want a sew in, but Im too lazy to do it myself and I don't trust any stylists around here to do it. If I can find some kinky straight hair for a decent price I will do an install for November and December. 

Next year I plan to wear my hair out more. This wig regimen is getting old and boring


----------



## Fotchygirl (Sep 19, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes put it away...no fuss! I love wigs but I got tired of them after a while. I think mainly bc most of mine are synthetic (except 3 of them that are too darn hot for the wig cap plus stocking cap) so I have limited styling options for the synthetic ones. I have to wear them as is so I took one of my wigs down from the cap and had the wefts sewn in. I'm actually looking forward to next year bc i do want to get 3 different types of hair for sew ins or wigs whichever I choose. I want to get relaxed, kinky str8, and kinky curly. This gives me more options with the str8 ones and I can leave my curly curly. When is your due date girly! That's awesome. I was telling hubby last night I wanted another baby lol. We both agree but it won't happen no time soon.


Mid-November and I'm already so tired!


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 19, 2014)

Putting in some more box braids. Will keep them in until I go to Nassau


----------



## iLurk (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm tired of my hair and looking for something to do with it as well. I  usually wear synthetic lfs during the off season but I want something  that lasts a bit longer cause those things can only go for so long  before they start looking a hot mess and no amount of hot water or flat  ironing can save it. 

I havent had braids since I was about 11 and not so sure what a sew in would cost me so idk what I wanna do, I really just need something to distract me from my own head


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 19, 2014)

Am I APL or still SL?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 19, 2014)

LexiDior said:


> Am I APL or still SL?



Girl yes you are APL!  Congrats! Beautiful hair


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 19, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Girl yes you are APL!  Congrats! Beautiful hair




Yassss 

Thank you!!! Im so glad I finally made it, its been my overall goal since starting my HHJ.


----------



## ronie (Sep 19, 2014)

Full head see in today. I won't call it a protective style since I want to take it out next week. At least I have a week of hands off my hair. For whatever reason the pics won't upload from my phone. I will try to resize and upload later.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 19, 2014)

ronie said:


> Full head see in today. I won't call it a protective style since I want to take it out next week. At least I have a week of hands off my hair. For whatever reason the pics won't upload from my phone. I will try to resize and upload later.



Really!?! Lol why take it out so soon


----------



## iLurk (Sep 20, 2014)

With today being wash day I think I had an epiphany and I am gonna try tweaking my regime. 

It seems like I need to start incorporating a little heat if I am going to continue doing long stretches. Also I am re-evaluating products. I use joico k-pac and aubrey organics gpb for protein but when I use joico I can really feel a difference unlike the gpb. And I also think I should reduce my usage of coconut oil. I usually mix it with castor and grapeseed oils as a sealant and mix it in my dc but I think now I'm just gonna use it as a pre-poo.


----------



## krissyc39 (Sep 20, 2014)

Although I know I can grow my hair longer I think I'm going to hover at APL/BSL for a bit until all my dry ends are completely gone. Length is one thing but ratchet tempermental ends are threatening to be the death of my hair journey.


----------



## iLurk (Sep 20, 2014)

I just realized it has been a year since Ive decided to turn my hair around. My regime wasn't bad per say then but the problem was that I was just too rough with my hair which caused a lot of breakage and loss of length. My hair was very uneven because of it and there were patches in my hair that just seemed never to grow. I took a pic today to compare with one I found from last september. both are on wet hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 20, 2014)

I did my texturizer tu yesterday at 15 weeks and flat ironed today. There is a significant diff between the the bone straight ends and the new hair. BC of that, my hair is the same length as this time last year -_-

Im really annoyed BC I had soo much NG. Seriously considering chopping of the ends. Maybe I should even just stop relaxing all together!  Im wearing wigs now anyway.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 21, 2014)

I saw so many pretty wigs at the bss Friday. Most of the ones I like are human hair blends (whatever that means ). I like the kinky straight texture. I am probably going to end up getting a new one next month, because I only have about $50 a month in my budget for hair. I'm glad I have self control. One can go broke in the bss


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 21, 2014)

Long time guys... 

My hair has been in sew-ins since about June. I clipped the heck out of it because I had gross ends. Ugh. So to keep me from shaving, I braided it up. I'll be surprised if I'm shoulder length by the end of this year. If the ends are still gross, I'm going to have it cut professionally into a bob. We'll see

Eta: oh and I forgot. I bought a wig from fingercomber.com. they get mixed reviews but I tried it anyway. Haven't received it yet. Just ordered it Friday. .. so I guess I'm going to wig up this entire winter and probably braid the spring and see what we have next june after a year of the clipping.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 22, 2014)

After my bc last year, I had to chop about 2 inches more to even things up. Here is September 2013, and today's length. Maybe closing in bsl by December.


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 23, 2014)

So since I've decided to maintain APL and trim every few months, does that mean I can start using heat again? 
Also, the further I get into this transition, the more I think BSL is my ultimate goal length. Hopefully it gets easier with time.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 23, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> So since I've decided to maintain APL and trim every few months, does that mean I can start using heat again?
> Also, the further I get into this transition, the more I think BSL is my ultimate goal length. Hopefully it gets easier with time.



No! To the heat lol. You want to maintain not lose. Heat is the devil. I repeat: heat is the Devil  .... if you ask me of course.

BSL is a beautiful length


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 23, 2014)

I washed my hair today. I prepood with Alter ego, shampood with Keracare detangling poo and conditioned with Keracare humecto. I did 9 big plaits to go under my wig. I usually do more, but it's late and it's tv time with my honey


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 24, 2014)

How is everyone else doing?  Hair wise, life wise, etc...

My sciatic nerve has been killing me since July 23rd and yes I remember the exact date lol. My daughter and I were in new york for a week and I dk what I did but it's been hurting ever since. I think all that walking that my fat a** ain't used to did a number on me. Anyway hair wise I'm doing good. My hair has been in a sew in for almost 3 weeks. Sunday will make 3 weeks. I've washed my hair once since having the install. My leave out I just flexirod it and it comes out str8. I'm not good at traditional rollerset so that's why I use the flexirods. Other than that smooth sailing so far. Hope to get some good retention when I redo the sew in on November 23rd. I cant manipulate my hair so this helps.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 24, 2014)

Im wearing wigs and my hair is doing a lot better. I need to take a pic of my length bc I have serious hairnorexia, lol!  Its prob longer than it seems to me. I used some of that Claudie's hair cream to oil my scalp the other night and it really hydrated and strengthened my hair. The stuff stinks but its really doin' me right. 

Got my Italian yaki Indian remi upart wig the other day and its beautiful. Its the nicest wig I've ever seen. Very high quality. It looks just like a thick head of natural blown out hair. Im gonna try it on this weekend after my next henna indigo and flat iron it straight. My hair is not quite dark enough to wear it yet. I will post pics when I get it together.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 24, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Im wearing wigs and my hair is doing a lot better. I need to take a pic of my length bc I have serious hairnorexia, lol!  Its prob longer than it seems to me. I used some of that Claudie's hair cream to oil my scalp the other night and it really hydrated and strengthened my hair. The stuff stinks but its really doin' me right.
> 
> Got my Italian yaki Indian remi upart wig the other day and its beautiful. Its the nicest wig I've ever seen. Very high quality. It looks just like a thick head of natural blown out hair. Im gonna try it on this weekend after my next henna indigo and flat iron it straight. My hair is not quite dark enough to wear it yet. I will post pics when I get it together.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



I'm so jealous of your new wig!  Can't wait to see pics. We all probably have hairnorexia lol.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking good ladies, can't wait to see more pics as the challenge come to end.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 24, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow I here you on the sciatic pain


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 25, 2014)

second set of box braids are complete, I'm hoping to keep these in until November


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 25, 2014)

I am doing well. I have been wearing my long wavy wig. When it gets too hot I clip it up and it's super cute. I have been exercising daily (go me) so that I will look good in my Halloween costume. Not sure what I'm gonna be yet, but I will look great. The last few Halloweens I was pregnant or recently postpartum


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 25, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am doing well. I have been wearing my long wavy wig. When it gets too hot I clip it up and it's super cute. I have been exercising daily (go me) so that I will look good in my Halloween costume. Not sure what I'm gonna be yet, but I will look great. The last few Halloweens I was pregnant or recently postpartum



Uh-oh work it out girl. I've been trying to workout daily but my darn leg is messing it all up for me!  *inserts groan* so yeah. Can't wait to see what you pick. Are you going for a sexy Halloween look? I'm sure you will look gr8.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 25, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Uh-oh work it out girl. I've been trying to workout daily but my darn leg is messing it all up for me!  *inserts groan* so yeah. Can't wait to see what you pick. Are you going for a sexy Halloween look? I'm sure you will look gr8.



Thanks girl! Last year we were Prince of Persia and Princess...year before we were ship attendants...and our first Halloween we were prison inmates. I had the orange dress and he had the jumpsuit. This year we might let the 4 kids be ninja turtles. I really want to be a zombie this year, but it might scare the kids 

Eta pic of wig/updo


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2014)

Here's pics of today's flexirod set. All I put in the hair and my hair was some cantu shea butter leave in. I'm truly enjoying this sew in. I love the heatless styles I can do and it's so simple. 



View attachment 277761



View attachment 277763



View attachment 277765



View attachment 277767



View attachment 277769


----------



## alanaturelle (Sep 26, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's pics of today's flexirod set. All I put in the hair and my hair was some cantu shea butter leave in. I'm truly enjoying this sew in. I love the heatless styles I can do and it's so simple.



That's really pretty!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 27, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> That's really pretty!



Thanks girl!


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 28, 2014)

Been in this sew in since July 1

Sigh.. 2 more weeks


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 28, 2014)

Did my protein treatment (aphogee) and deep conditioned (Giovanni deeper moisture condition)..leave in conditioner miss jessie .braided (mango butter/coconut oil) and back in my wig.
my hair is getting thicker and longer with these protective styles & vitamins.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2014)

Still have my sew-in in. I'm proud of myself because today makes 3 weeks. I usually get bored and take it down after 2 lol. I'm really having fun with this install and love all my flexirod results every time. I may wash my hair tonight and set it again or just rock the natural wave pattern it has. I'm hoping that my installs until the end of the year gives me some gr8 retention! Even though I'm a slow grower I will get there. Oh and I've been applying my NJoy oil almost every night.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my coworkers has the most beautiful chunky twists. She has a thick 4a texture and it is just gorgeous. She makes me want to twist my hair, but Idk how it will look with my heat trained ends :/ I guess I will try it and if it looks bad I will slap on a wig


----------



## Fotchygirl (Sep 29, 2014)

Didn't put in that weave after all, laziness!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 29, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> One of my coworkers has the most beautiful chunky twists. She has a thick 4a texture and it is just gorgeous. She makes me want to twist my hair, but Idk how it will look with my heat trained ends :/ I guess I will try it and if it looks bad I will slap on a wig



You can add rollers to the ends


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You can add rollers to the ends



Yeah I plan on rolling the ends. I guess I'm concerned about the fullness. I have never attempted twists or mini braids before, but they are both really great protective styles. Also it doesn't cost anything unlike my expensive wig habit


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 1, 2014)

Bumping from page 5...

I just had the best washh day ever. I did a much needed protein treatment with Nexxus Emergencee and then I did a dc with Silk Element mega moisture. My hair was soft, strong and easy to detangle. I feel good.

Here is a pic of me in my diy length check tee. The second pic is shed hair from this wash day. I guess the Alter ego is helping


----------



## iLurk (Oct 1, 2014)

Has anybody here ever used a bss human hair lace wig? I need something that lasts longer than the typical synthetics but I don't think I am ready to come off $200+ for a custom one just yet.


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 1, 2014)

2 more weeks until this sew in is out. After 3 months. 

My plan is to use terressentials mud wash in lemon flavor and perform their detox.  I've never used it before. Or should I go for the MHM?

The last time I saw my hair it looked like this ...



I have 4c Hair


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2014)

[USER=367733 said:
			
		

> Adiatasha[/USER];20613651]2 more weeks until this sew in is out. After 3 months.
> 
> My plan is to use terressentials mud wash in lemon flavor and perform their detox.  I've never used it before. Or should I go for the MHM?
> 
> ...



You can always do the detox and see if it is enough for you, especially if you don't plan to wear your hair out very much. After that you can decide if you need more and do the MHM.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2014)

So I colored my hair last night (just the bottom portion kind of an "ombre" except I had no clue what I was doing as the hair was still sewn in lol. I tried to get some good pics but these were the best I could get. I also did my daughters hair last night and my sisters wig today. 



View attachment 278447



View attachment 278449



View attachment 278451



View attachment 278453



View attachment 278455



View attachment 278457



View attachment 278459



View attachment 278461



View attachment 278463



View attachment 278465



View attachment 278467


----------



## iLurk (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok I just looked at some bss human wigs and all I could think was yuck. I was thinmking of getting a blonde one so I can dye it but those things are just too ugly for my taste. 

But besides that, if my calculations are right, I need 3-3.5 inches until I hit bsl. So I'm estimating I'll be there around march if I'm not anytime sooner. Kinda makes me excited.

And I've think I've finally learn to appreciate my hair more now. All this time I was thinking my hair wasn't growing and it turns out it was just me. I wrote about it in my blog on here... don't think I'm completely over hairnorexia cause I still feel as though my hair is like collar bone length but I can definitely feel a difference and see it in terms of thickness compared to a year ago. I get compliments on how much hair I have and and some older woman saying she wanted to scalp me erplexed dunno if that was a compliment or threat.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 2, 2014)

My hair (wig) looks a ham. It was getting frizzy so I cut it to aplish. I'm a few lbs away from that beautiful hip length human hair blend kinky straight wig. That was a mouthful lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 2, 2014)

Double post. My bad


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 3, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I colored my hair last night (just the bottom portion kind of an "ombre" except I had no clue what I was doing as the hair was still sewn in lol. I tried to get some good pics but these were the best I could get. I also did my daughters hair last night and my sisters wig today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful! I love that color, it goes well with your skin tone.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 3, 2014)

I have so much breakage right now, the hair is all over my clothes and on my sink and floor. Urghhh!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> So beautiful! I love that color, it goes well with your skin tone.



Thanks girl. I just wanted something different and not too drastic.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> I have so much breakage right now, the hair is all over my clothes and on my sink and floor. Urghhh!



What are you using to combat the breakage? Is it time for a dusting?


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 3, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What are you using to combat the breakage? Is it time for a dusting?


I'm thinking it's because I haven't washed my hair in 2 weeks and have just been applying a moisturizer and sealing with oil, I will give it some protein tonight since it's mushy. Absolutely no dusting or trimming for me for a while since the dreaded SHS cut off 2 inches during my last relaxer.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 3, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> I have so much breakage right now, the hair is all over my clothes and on my sink and floor. Urghhh!


I just had this same problem. I swept the floors in my apartment and nearly had a heart attack at the amount of shed hair that was in the pile especially since I had zero signs of breakage.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 3, 2014)

Even though I just trimmed my hair with my split ender and went back over each section with scissors, my ends are STILL not better. I'm definitely staying away from wet bunning and heat now. I'm officially maintaining APL throughout my transition. Oh yeah, today makes 10 months! I'm so ready to be fully natural!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm still in! Been trying to just leave my hair alone without looking a mess . Lots of twist-outs without re-twisting and wash-n-gos. About 4 weeks ago I put Adore's Violet Gem color over the blue and green I had since it faded. Now that the weather is getting cooler I may do some mini twists.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2014)

MsKikiStar said:


> I'm still in! Been trying to just leave my hair alone without looking a mess . Lots of twist-outs without re-twisting and wash-n-gos. About 4 weeks ago I put Adore's Violet Gem color over the blue and green I had since it faded. Now that the weather is getting cooler I may do some mini twists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Ooooh I love the color!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Oct 3, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ooooh I love the color!



Thank you! Your ombré looks fantastic. What brand/color did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 3, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> I'm thinking it's because I haven't washed my hair in 2 weeks and have just been applying a moisturizer and sealing with oil, I will give it some protein tonight since it's mushy. Absolutely no dusting or trimming for me for a while since the dreaded SHS cut off 2 inches during my last relaxer.



I had to do a protein treatment this week for that same reason. I will do another one next week and the week after until the breakage stops completely. That Nexxus Emergencee is the truth!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2014)

MsKikiStar said:


> Thank you! Your ombré looks fantastic. What brand/color did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks...I used 30 vol developer and the pack of B2W or whatever it's called. Then I used dark and lovely golden blonde.


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 4, 2014)

I Plan to keep my hair in protective styles for the next 5 months. I am 5 months preggo and lots of ppl trying to discredit my hard work of growing my hair due to my baby growing my hair out lol. Soon when I flat iron I hear " oh that baby growing your hair". I follow up with how I been taking care of my for the past year, and not cutting to my famous bob every summer. If anything my growth seems the same since pregnancy. 

First pic before preggo November 13' and 5 months later April 14'. 
Second pic a month before preggo April 14' to September 14'









 Looks like the same growth to me


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 4, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> I Plan to keep my hair in protective styles for the next 5 months. I am 5 months preggo and lots of ppl trying to discredit my hard work of growing my hair due to my baby growing my hair out lol. Soon when I flat iron I hear " oh that baby growing your hair". I follow up with how I been taking care of my for the past year, and not cutting to my famous bob every summer. If anything my growth seems the same since pregnancy.
> 
> First pic before preggo November 13' and 5 months later April 14'.
> Second pic a month before preggo April 14' to September 14'
> ...



Your hair looks beautiful! And don't listen to what everyone else says...we know what you've been doing.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm using silicon mix as a DC on my hair for the first time right now and this does not smell good. I hope it lives up to the hype!


ETA: I wasn't necessarily wowed by it but it did help to detangle. I probably shouldn't have sat under the dryer after it had been sitting on my hair already for 45 minutes. I'll try again next week.


----------



## Funmiloves (Oct 5, 2014)

Slowly inching my way to apl... Not sure if I'll make it this year.  Anyway, protective styling season is approaching, so installed crochet braids today.

ETA - apologies for side layout of pics, I'm attaching from my phone


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Funmiloves said:


> Slowly inching my way to apl... Not sure if I'll make it this year.  Anyway, protective styling season is approaching, so installed crochet braids today.
> 
> ETA - apologies for side layout of pics, I'm attaching from my phone



You're almost there! Those crochets look so pretty...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 5, 2014)

I went to a wedding yesterday and styled my sew in with a curling wand (just a light curl). I just put my hair in bantu knots so stay tuned for my bko on Tuesday. 

The wand











Bkos


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you HairPleezeGrowBy the way your hair looks beautiful. You be hooking that hair up


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 5, 2014)

I bought two Shea Moisture Deep Treatment whatever. They were buy one get one free at CVS.... I'm sorry but I don't like them. I'm not a fan of Shea Butter in my hair. I have some and I don't like it and I don't like this product...... I'm going to use it since I have it but I conditioned with Aussie 3 minute afterward. I like that even though I think it has cones.


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 6, 2014)

Week 13 in my sew in 

If I'm not close to BSL I'm shaving her off


----------



## krissyc39 (Oct 6, 2014)

Got some new hair scissors after mine broke last week... in the process of S&D and cutting about an inch. BUTTT before I did started cutting I did a quick pull tug and I'm actually 1/2 inch past my bottom brastrap  

Still planning on cutting my hair 3" at the end of the year though. I'm just glad my hair is responding to my daily scalp massages/vitamins/water intake


----------



## veesweets (Oct 6, 2014)

I ordered some flax seed gel yesterday. I know, I know. It's easy to make myself, but I hate playing mixtress. It has flax seed gel, aloe vera gel, castor oil, olive oil, and vitamin E oil so I'm hoping my hair loves it.

I don't wanna rush things, but joico's treatment balm might just be my new boo..

I'm enjoying trying out rollersets. I haven't mastered how to make them last though. The humidity got me this weekend so I'm just wearing a bun till later this week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2014)

veesweets said:


> I ordered some flax seed gel yesterday. I know, I know. It's easy to make myself, but I hate playing mixtress. It has flax seed gel, aloe vera gel, castor oil, olive oil, and vitamin E oil so I'm hoping my hair loves it.
> 
> I don't wanna rush things, but joico's treatment balm might just be my new boo..
> 
> I'm enjoying trying out rollersets. I haven't mastered how to make them last though. The humidity got me this weekend so I'm just wearing a bun till later this week.



Where'd you get the flaxseed gel? I may attempt to make some and I say attempt lol.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 6, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I went to a wedding yesterday and styled my sew in with a curling wand (just a light curl). I just put my hair in bantu knots so stay tuned for my bko on Tuesday.
> 
> The wand
> 
> ...


Beautiful hair! I can't for the life of me do Bantu knots, I love the results they give but I just think all that twisting would break my ends off. Maybe I should practice them with a sew-in.


----------



## veesweets (Oct 6, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Where'd you get the flaxseed gel? I may attempt to make some and I say attempt lol.



An Etsy shop called BLENDIES. Never seen them mentioned here before so hopefully all goes well


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Beautiful hair! I can't for the life of me do Bantu knots, I love the results they give but I just think all that twisting would break my ends off. Maybe I should practice them with a sew-in.



Thanks! Yes try it out on your sew in and see how that works for you. That's why I'm in love with this sew in as it gives me many options without messing with or up my own hair. I just have very little left out in front.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 6, 2014)

I am going to curl my wig with my mini curling iron. I want tight flexirod type curls. Hopefully it turns out ok. We are having people over later and Im sure me and my hair will be in several pics


----------



## NefertariBlu (Oct 7, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Got some new hair scissors after mine broke last week... in the process of S&D and cutting about an inch. BUTTT before I did started cutting I did a quick pull tug and I'm actually 1/2 inch past my bottom brastrap
> 
> Still planning on cutting my hair 3" at the end of the year though. I'm just glad my hair is responding to my daily scalp massages/vitamins/water intake



how did you use it? I used it as a deep conditioner the first time and it was awful! I hated the way my hair felt after using it. But now I only use as the C in the LOC  method. Or if I'm doing twists. Now is actually my favourite cream and bought it again when I run out. If you  haven't already, try it for twists or for moisturising dry hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2014)

Alright ladies here's my bko results...



View attachment 278915



View attachment 278917



View attachment 278919



View attachment 278921



View attachment 278923



View attachment 278925



View attachment 278927


----------



## ronie (Oct 7, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Alright ladies here's my bko results...


How prettie. 
And your skin is flawless missy. Skin regi please. Skin type, cleanser, moisturizer, routine, foundation, please share.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2014)

ronie said:


> How prettie.
> And your skin is flawless missy. Skin regi please. Skin type, cleanser, moisturizer, routine, foundation, please share.



Lol thank you ronie... I don't know my skin type (it's kind of a mixture of oily and dry in different spots) 
I actually started using philosophy duo set from QVC a few years ago along with that face spin brush with it. I wash my face with the cleanser and then exfoliate both times using the spin brush. I do this every night. I don't have a moisturizer as I haven't found one that doesn't break me out yet. The foundation I use is perfectly real by Clinique. I'm trying to find out how to get rid of my dark circles though. I believe it's mostly hereditary and some not so much. I hate my under eye circle so much...


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 7, 2014)

I like philosophy too. I use 3 in 1 face cleanser. Its a great product. Anywho I went back on my word of protective styling for next 5 months. 

While out and about today, I walk by this Dominican salon I like. They have Tuesday's specials wash,blow dry and flat iron for $35! I couldn't resist. I got in at 12 And out the door at 1:15! 
Not only do I love how my hair feels and looks, she was so gentle washing,detangling, blow drying and flat ironing. A+++
I will go back to her in a few months.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> I like philosophy too. I use 3 in 1 face cleanser. Its a great product. Anywho I went back on my word of protective styling for next 5 months.
> 
> While out and about today, I walk by this Dominican salon I like. They have Tuesday's specials wash,blow dry and flat iron for $35! I couldn't resist. I got in at 12 And out the door at 1:15!
> Not only do I love how my hair feels and looks, she was so gentle washing,detangling, blow drying and flat ironing. A+++
> I will go back to her in a few months.



Your hair is banging beautiful!


----------



## ronie (Oct 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol thank you ronie... I don't know my skin type (it's kind of a mixture of oily and dry in different spots)
> I actually started using philosophy duo set from QVC a few years ago along with that face spin brush with it. I wash my face with the cleanser and then exfoliate both times using the spin brush. I do this every night. I don't have a moisturizer as I haven't found one that doesn't break me out yet. The foundation I use is perfectly real by Clinique. I'm trying to find out how to get rid of *my dark circles though. I believe it's mostly hereditary and some not so much. I hate my under eye circle so much...*


*
*

I didnt notice until you mention. I went back to look at the picture to see what you were talking about I still dont see it. Thanks for the info. I have combination skin too: oily and shiny in the nose forehead area and dry everywhere else. My cheeks get oily occasionally, but mostly dry. I love everything clinique, and clinique loves my skin too, so i will look out for that.
bluenvy your hair is bomb girl. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Alright ladies here's my bko results...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow HPG! You really know how to do hair, that is just stunning!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Wow HPG! You really know how to do hair, that is just stunning!



Thanks girl...I'm learning the different ways I can style. It's good practice for me for when my hair gets these lengths (I only pray)!


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you HairPleezeGrow And ronie. I am loving this fall air blowing my hair in all directions


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 9, 2014)

I asked dh how I should do my hair this week and he said ditch the wig and wear my natural hair. So I'm going to be wearing a braidout bun for the next few days. Pics coming once I undo my braids


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 10, 2014)

I wore a bun for 1 day and it wasn't as cute as usual. I decided to moisturize, detangle and rebraid my hair under a wig. I am going out tonight with new friends so I gotta look cute


----------



## iLurk (Oct 10, 2014)

Today I was finger detangling dry hair and I come across a shed gray hair erplexed it wasn't even the same texture as any other hair on my head Someone told me they noticed I had a gray strand but I thought they were just messing with me. I don't wanna panic but what the heck I'm nowhere near middle aged yet


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 11, 2014)

I did another trim yesterday because I'm still not happy with my ends and I'm transitioning so length isn't that important to me at the moment. But my longest section of hair was an inch away from BSL and that's officially the longest my hair has ever been. I'm definitely rejoining this challenge for next year!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 11, 2014)

iLurk said:


> Today I was finger detangling dry hair and I come across a shed gray hair erplexed it wasn't even the same texture as any other hair on my head Someone told me they noticed I had a gray strand but I thought they were just messing with me. I don't wanna panic but what the heck I'm nowhere near middle aged yet


I also have grey hairs and am in my early thirties but I know I get them from my Dad's family. That is why I have bought henna, I will use it next weekend. Hopefully it will cover them.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 11, 2014)

I rinsed my O/N henna out this morning. When I get home, I will apply indigo to see if I can get a good match for the color 1B. I still haven't tried out my new Italian yaki upart wig yet but its on my list for this weekend. I need to cut the lace, cowash, flat iron and blend.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm still wigging it. I cut my wig to full shoulder length and curled it with a flatiron today. I feel like switching it up and wearing one of my short wigs, but it'll be obvious to my coworkers that it's a wig . 
They actually think my current lace wig is my hair. Silly rabbits


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 13, 2014)

This is going to be an interesting night...



View attachment 279631


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2014)

Here's how my set came out...Excuse the no makeup face y'all. I haven't separated them and probably won't bc i want the style to last. I will let them come apart on there own.



View attachment 279703



View attachment 279705



View attachment 279707



View attachment 279709



View attachment 279711


----------



## alanaturelle (Oct 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's how my set came out...Excuse the no makeup face y'all. I haven't separated them and probably won't bc i want the style to last. I will let them come apart on there own.



Girl, I'm jealous, . It came out really nice. I need to stop being lazy about my hair, lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> Girl, I'm jealous, . It came out really nice. I need to stop being lazy about my hair, lol.



Thanks. I can't wait to be able to get this look with my own hair. I'm yearning for the length and fullness along with the health I already have with my hair! But for now I'm having fun trying out these different styles on my sew in.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 15, 2014)

Failed Bantu knot out again, but I tried to make it work.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

quirkydimples said:


> Failed Bantu knot out again, but I tried to make it work.



This is still beautiful!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2014)

quirkydimples said:


> Failed Bantu knot out again, but I tried to make it work.



You have nice waves. It looks like you may just need to twist the ends a  bit more before you wrap it. I think next time you will get it perfect.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 15, 2014)

I can't wait for the bsl 2015 challenge. I'm so ready to be in here with y'all.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Who's starting the challenge guys? Any takers. Would love APL / BSL 2015 challenge to start end of October lol. Get it early...


----------



## ronie (Oct 15, 2014)

quirkydimples said:


> Failed Bantu knot out again, but I tried to make it work.


That came out very pretty.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Who's starting the challenge guys? Any takers. Would love APL / BSL 2015 challenge to start end of October lol. Get it early...


I won't start it but I will join! My hair does so much better when I stay active on the forum. I'm really going to stay focused and active next year in my challenges.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Who's starting the challenge guys? Any takers. Would love APL / BSL 2015 challenge to start end of October lol. Get it early...



If noone starts it by the end of this month I will host


----------



## ronie (Oct 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> If noone starts it by the end of this month I will host


Please tag me. I will join.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> If noone starts it by the end of this month I will host



Yay tag me!


----------



## trclemons (Oct 15, 2014)

Prettymetty 

I am a lurker, but I want to participate in the 2015 challenge, so please tag me. Thanks.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You have nice waves. It looks like you may just need to twist the ends a  bit more before you wrap it. I think next time you will get it perfect.



I'm trying again tonight. Last night I did three knots on each side and tonight I have two on each side, plus I used a little mouse and twisted them really well and wrapped them tightly around the base. I'll post pics in the morning.


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 15, 2014)

I think I'm an inch from BSL.. 
I'll have to take pics 

Hopefully I can be there by December 31


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 16, 2014)

I will be in this challenge again for sure next year!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I think I'm an inch from BSL..
> I'll have to take pics
> 
> Hopefully I can be there by December 31



Woo hoo!


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok... So ive been using KCKT along with the KCCC... I really really like the combo on my 4c hair.

Thinking of getting a dominican blow out and a trim tonight...


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 16, 2014)

This is my hair after my Raspberry rinse. I should've used heat to make the color more intense


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> This is my hair after my Raspberry rinse. I should've used heat to make the color more intense



The color is pretty. Not to over the top but nice subtle color.


----------



## alanaturelle (Oct 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Who's starting the challenge guys? Any takers. Would love APL / BSL 2015 challenge to start end of October lol. Get it early...



Are we doing APL/BSL 2015 or BSl/MBL 2015? I would love to join either one,


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 16, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> Are we doing APL/BSL 2015 or BSl/MBL 2015? I would love to join either one,



I am hosting theBSL/MBL 2015 Challenge. The APL/BSL 2015 hasn't been started yet


----------



## alanaturelle (Oct 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am hosting theBSL/MBL 2015 Challenge. The APL/BSL 2015 hasn't been started yet



Oh there is already a BSL/MBL 2015? could you tag me, lol? I think I'll be grazing BSL by December.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 17, 2014)

When did we start categorizing the challenges with multiple goals? It makes it a little confusing, but maybe that's just me. I remember when the challenges used to be APL 2014, BSL 2014, MBL 2014, etc...


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 17, 2014)

Adverage hair grows 6 inches per year. Some will grow less, some will grow more. Sl-apl is less than 6 inches, apl-bsl is less than 6 inches. I think it make sense these hair goals are combined. 
I'm on my way to bsl. Had I not taken proper care of my hair washing weekly, dc, m/s etc I be fighting to make apl.
My opinion, I think goals are realistic, just depends how ones hair grows, and maintaining length.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 17, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> When did we start categorizing the challenges with multiple goals? It makes it a little confusing, but maybe that's just me. I remember when the challenges used to be APL 2014, BSL 2014, MBL 2014, etc...



It was changed last year when we were deciding if it was a good idea to merge the two. It's not that confusing sis. A lot of us wanted to keep up with each other and stay in challenges together so we merged it. That way once you hit APL you move on to BSL within the same thread.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am hosting theBSL/MBL 2015 Challenge. The APL/BSL 2015 hasn't been started yet



Please tag me. I am already beyond BSL.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 17, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Please tag me. I am already beyond BSL.



Done.

Im really excited about my blowout and trim next Saturday. Hopefully It doesn't cost too much. The wash, dc and blowout is $50. I'm not sure about the trim...


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 17, 2014)

This is what I want my bantu knot out to produce. How can I make that happen on APL hair? I also posted pics from my hair yesterday. The first one of me is before I took a paddlebrush to my hair. I eventually just put it up in a spin pin bun. Last night I tried to do it using the headband method...fail. I might have to break out my caruso steam rollers.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 17, 2014)

quirkydimples said:


> This is what I want my bantu knot out to produce. How can I make that happen on APL hair? I also posted pics from my hair yesterday. The first one of me is before I took a paddlebrush to my hair. I eventually just put it up in a spin pin bun. Last night I tried to do it using the headband method...fail. I might have to break out my caruso steam rollers.



I notice that their roots are straight. To achieve that look use fewer knots. Do about 4 big bamtu knots in a criss cross pattern so the parts won't show. Usually people do 4 sections in a t shape, but use an x instead


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 17, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> It was changed last year when we were deciding if it was a good idea to merge the two. It's not that confusing sis. A lot of us wanted to keep up with each other and stay in challenges together so we merged it. That way once you hit APL you move on to BSL within the same thread.


Ohh okay thanks for explaining! I didn't realize it was for the sake of following each other's journeys and staying connected. That makes sense.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I notice that their roots are straight. To achieve that look use fewer knots. Do about 4 big bamtu knots in a criss cross pattern so the parts won't show. Usually people do 4 sections in a t shape, but use an x instead



I did four, but not in an X shape. I had two in the front and two in the back. I'll give the X shape a try next time.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 17, 2014)

My biotin, purple flexirods and Chi Keratin mist is here! I'm going to moisturize with the Chi spray and braid my hair. I will be wigging it for one more week. Sigh


----------



## iLurk (Oct 17, 2014)

Ok so I purchased a wig. Will be here monday i think. its synthetic and human blend so just maybe i will get a little longer of a life span out of it than a standard synthetic.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 17, 2014)

I keep flip flopping between maintaining APL throughout this transition or just letting my hair grow. If my ends keep cooperating with heavy sealing, then I'll keep growing it out. 
I just pulled out my tape measure and I'm 6 inches until MBL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 17, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I keep flip flopping between maintaining APL throughout this transition or just letting my hair grow. If my ends keep cooperating with heavy sealing, then I'll keep growing it out.
> I just pulled out my tape measure and I'm 6 inches until MBL.



"Let It Grow, Let it Grow" in my Frozen voice


----------



## krissyc39 (Oct 17, 2014)

I've been going full speed on this challenge! Oiling and massaging my hair everyday and nonstop protective styling  Only thing I need to get better about is leaving my hair alone and styling my bun in different places but I've been concious of that too... Maybe I can get 1.5-2 inches by January?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 19, 2014)

My sew in is down today after 6 weeks of having it in. My hair is pitifully thin...I need thickness :-(


----------



## hairqueen7 (Oct 19, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Done.  Im really excited about my blowout and trim next Saturday. Hopefully It doesn't cost too much. The wash, dc and blowout is $50. I'm not sure about the trim...


Can U TAG Me Please Thanks


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 20, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My sew in is down today after 6 weeks of having it in. My hair is pitifully thin...I need thickness :-(


.  Looks good HairPleezeGrow. You will gain some volume as the days go by.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 20, 2014)

Massaged my scalp with some JBCO. I will try to oil my scalp at least twice a week until December. This stuff works but it's just so hard to be consistent. 

11 weeks until the end of the year. Let's finish strong!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 20, 2014)

Me too hey! Still at SL.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 20, 2014)

Please tag me too Prettymetty.


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 20, 2014)

I love my fingercomber wig. I did a braid out on it friday night and it looks awesome.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2014)

apple_natural said:


> I love my fingercomber wig. I did a braid out on it friday night and it looks awesome.



Where's the pic?


----------



## iLurk (Oct 20, 2014)

just a random update. 

1st pic was sept or oct last year, 2nd was today











Got my wig today I thought it was a lacefront but it turned out to be a regular cap wig. Oh well it was cheap so I can't complain and I dont have to bother cutting lace.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2014)

iLurk said:


> just a random update.
> 
> 1st pic was sept or oct last year, 2nd was today
> 
> Got my wig today I thought it was a lacefront but it turned out to be a regular cap wig. Oh well it was cheap so I can't complain and I dont have to bother cutting lace.



Wonderful retention and your hair is so thick and lush.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2014)

Soooo I put my daughters Mercy hair on a wig cap and made a u part wig. I sewed it on my head until I can get my sew-in Friday. Put twists in it and this was the result after I took twist down. Sorry these are all from views bc i didn't have my picture takers...sorry for all the pics. I was really feeling myself lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 21, 2014)

Tomorrow is wash day. I have to prep my hair for my blowout Saturday. I will do a Nexxus Emergencee treatment and put my hair in loose braids until Saturday morning. I can't afford to have another tangle fiasco like in August


----------



## ronie (Oct 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Soooo I put my daughters Mercy hair on a wig cap and made a u part wig. I sewed it on my head until I can get my sew-in Friday. Put twists in it and this was the result after I took twist down. Sorry these are all from views bc i didn't have my picture takers...sorry for all the pics. I was really feeling myself lol.


What? Are you kidding? This looks like your real hair. This is a wig? You could have fooled me. It is gorgeous.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2014)

ronie said:


> What? Are you kidding? This looks like your real hair. This is a wig? You could have fooled me. It is gorgeous.



Thanks girl...


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks beautiful HPG, you really have this hair thing down!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Looks beautiful HPG, you really have this hair thing down!



Thanks! There's only so much I can do to my hair myself. I can make wigs, I can style my natural hair but sew ins I suck at on myself. That's why I made it into a wig lol.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey everyone!  I'd love to join.  I've thanked the OP and posting my stats below.  Currently between SL-APL. 

Transitioning 

Goal Month: December (BSL) 

Regiment:  DE Strengthening Treatment every 16 weeks, wash weekly, co-wash 1 x per week, DC each wash, leave-in, rollerset, wrap, Hairfinity daily. 

Changes: Trying to abstain from direct heat until 1/1/15 and trim more often.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2014)

CrysMelis said:


> Hey everyone!  I'd love to join.  I've thanked the OP and posting my stats below.  Currently between SL-APL.
> 
> Transitioning
> 
> ...



Your hair is lovely. It's so full!


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your hair is lovely. It's so full!



Thank you.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 22, 2014)

So the day is almost over and I still haven't washed my hair. I could do it later tonight...it's not like I have to work in the morning. I need some motivation


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> So the day is almost over and I still haven't washed my hair. I could do it later tonight...it's not like I have to work in the morning. I need some motivation



Wash, wash, wash...that way you get it over with and you can enjoy your day tomorrow!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 22, 2014)

Girl I am chocolate wasted. Gotta wait til tomorrow lol. I made smores for the kids and I ate a bunch of fun size chocolate bars


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 22, 2014)

My ends were just horrible; had to cut some off and maybe even more come Saturday


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 23, 2014)

ms.tatiana said:


> My ends were just horrible; had to cut some off and maybe even more come Saturday



I did a nice trim and my hair looks soooooo much better !!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 23, 2014)

ms.tatiana said:


> My ends were just horrible; had to cut some off and maybe even more come Saturday


  what caused that?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 23, 2014)

So i finally did my hair. I did a Nexxus Emergencee treatment and then shampood it out. Then I did a 20 minute dc with Keracare Humecto. My hair feels strong and supple. I had a little shedding, but no breakage. 

Quick question: Will my reconstructor last until my next wash or do the effects last for a few weeks? Im wondering if I should bring Emergencee to the salon with me...


----------



## NefertariBlu (Oct 23, 2014)

The sides of my hair are grazing APL. The back of my hair is growing but is still a lot shorter than the rest. I've been really looking after the nape area, keeping it moisturised and trimmed. I suffer  with split ends but recently I haven't seen many. I think the finger combing has been working.

I'm going to continue to finder comb and being gentle. I'm seeing improvements with the health.the nape won't reach AOL by December. I'm giving it  another 3-6 months to get there. I'm being realistic. Hopefully  I get there  within that time frame.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 23, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> what caused that?



I haven't trim in a while and when I took my weave out this time it was a lot of naps/balls of hair at my ends. Then I read that the splits go up and effect so I was like time for a trim. I trimmed a lot too and I still need to do more beforehand weave Saturday


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 25, 2014)

Deciding if I should be in APL/BSL 15 or BSL/MBL.....the back of my hair is APL and the rest is SL/APL. I forgot to take a straight pic but I did a light press then put in flexis


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 25, 2014)

I got my hair blown out and trimmed today. She trimmed a little over an inch (maybe more), but my ends look and feel amazing! I lost some length, but I gained thickness and more layers. I will post pics when I get off


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I got my hair blown out and trimmed today. She trimmed a little over an inch (maybe more), but my ends look and feel amazing! I lost some length, but I gained thickness and more layers. I will post pics when I get off



I love freshly trimmed ends! That's wonderful you've gained thickness and layers...can't wait for pics.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2014)

I was supposed to get my sew in yesterday and ended up doing my two daughters heads instead. So today I just went ahead and sewed down the u part I made...so glad I didn't take the wig apart bc that's what my sister in law was going to do my micro link sew in with. Any way my little rigged up sew in will do for bow until the links come in the mail. I put my hair in a bun and will probably leave it like this for a bit...


----------



## curls4daze (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm still at shoulder length so obviously my regimen isn't working. So I will be joining APL 15. And trying to get to APL yet again. I think my problem is detangling. My hair is extremely course and thick and I must not be using the right products. I have to do something. I'm 3 inches away....so close but so far


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 26, 2014)

I colored my hair honey/golden/blonde and finally made it back to full CBL. Im also taking Hairfinity, because that always seems to work for me. I was taking Hairfinity back when I made it an inch past my collarbone...but I did a blowout and it broke off. Hopefully I can gain 2 inches by Christmas.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 26, 2014)

Yesterday's blowout and trim


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 26, 2014)

Clearer pictures:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Yesterday's blowout and trim



Looks good!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Clearer pictures:



Your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 26, 2014)

So starting this week I'm going to start DCing twice a week. This will help me use up some products and hopefully turn my hair around.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2014)

Well the wig was just too bulky sewn in like that so I took the tracks off the caps and sewed them in with my whole perimeter still left out. I think it looks way better. I still struggle at doing my own sew in so bare with me...I dk why my pics are coming out upside down but here they are.


View attachment 281135



View attachment 281137



View attachment 281139



View attachment 281141


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 26, 2014)

My hair currently:


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 26, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> My hair currently:


Wow. I need my hair to be this color.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 26, 2014)

A stylist I went to years ago used this as her DC and it always made my hair soooo soft. I never looked it up before but I just found out its a conditioner that is geared toward people that have gray hair and it stops the relaxer from turning it yellow. Wth? I don't have gray hair and I never went to her for a relaxer. Has anyone heard of this? 
Here are the ingredients. I can't believe she was charging extra for this as a DC when a bottle is $7 from Sally's. She was always very secretive of her products and now I see why! 

Ingredients : Aqua/Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Cetyl Alcohol, Hydrogen Peroxide, Ceteareth-20, Propylene Glycol, Polyquaternium-22, Phosphoric Acid, Pentasodium Pentetate.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> My hair currently:



Love it! The curls are cute and color is gorgeous


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> A stylist I went to years ago used this as her DC and it always made my hair soooo soft. I never looked it up before but I just found out its a conditioner that is geared toward people that have gray hair and it stops the relaxer from turning it yellow. Wth? I don't have gray hair and I never went to her for a relaxer. Has anyone heard of this?
> Here are the ingredients. I can't believe she was charging extra for this as a DC when a bottle is $7 from Sally's. She was always very secretive of her products and now I see why!
> 
> Ingredients : Aqua/Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Cetyl Alcohol, Hydrogen Peroxide, Ceteareth-20, Propylene Glycol, Polyquaternium-22, Phosphoric Acid, Pentasodium Pentetate.



We use this on my grandma. It is used to keep the gray hair from turning yellow as you stated. My grandma's hair is more white than gray. Never heard of it being used otherwise.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 26, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> We use this on my grandma. It is used to keep the gray hair from turning yellow as you stated. My grandma's hair is more white than gray. Never heard of it being used otherwise.


I was on my way to the store to buy it until I read what it was used for  I saw peroxide as an ingredient so it's probably best if I don't buy it. It did make my hair so soft though. She might have repurposed the bottle tho and been using something else on my hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2014)

Ummmm guys we have a week left in October. No takers for starting the APL/BSL 2015 challenge?  Prettymetty is already hosting the BSL/MBL 2015 challenge and I don't want to overwhelm her. If no takers Prettymetty looks like you will be hosting both ma'am!  ;-)


----------



## Guinan (Oct 27, 2014)

PinkyPromise, I'm luving that color. What's the name of it?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ummmm guys we have a week left in October. No takers for starting the APL/BSL 2015 challenge?  Prettymetty is already hosting the BSL/MBL 2015 challenge and I don't want to overwhelm her. If no takers Prettymetty looks like you will be hosting both ma'am!  ;-)



I was just thinking about this today. I don't mind hosting both... I may start the challenge later today. I knowI have to tag quite a few people


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I was just thinking about this today. I don't mind hosting both... I may start the challenge later today. I knowI have to tag quite a few people


    We'll be sure to tag me please!!! I'm back next year for sure!

Prettymetty


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I was just thinking about this today. I don't mind hosting both... I may start the challenge later today. I knowI have to tag quite a few people



Please tag me for APL/BSL 2015


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I was just thinking about this today. I don't mind hosting both... I may start the challenge later today. I knowI have to tag quite a few people



Thanks girl! Tag a sista


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettymetty I'm def in for APL/BSL 15


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm excited about our final length check, feels like the very first. Will drench my hair with water as much as possible during these couple of months to squeeze out growth lol. I'm in between buns and wngs. But wngs turns into buns by the next day, love my buns.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 28, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> I'm excited about our final length check, feels like the very first. Will drench my hair with water as much as possible during these couple of months to squeeze out growth lol. I'm in between buns and wngs. But wngs turns into buns by the next day, love my buns.


I'm all for being positive about my HHJ but with the breakage I'm experiencing I'm not sure I'll be at APL by December. But at least my hairline is filling in nicely and my hair is shorter but thicker.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 28, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Wow. I need my hair to be this color.


 
I used Crème Of Nature in Lightest Blonde


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 28, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ummmm guys we have a week left in October. No takers for starting the APL/BSL 2015 challenge?  Prettymetty is already hosting the BSL/MBL 2015 challenge and I don't want to overwhelm her. If no takers Prettymetty looks like you will be hosting both ma'am!  ;-)



I'll do it no biggie! I'll be again anyway


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 28, 2014)

pelohello said:


> @PinkyPromise, I'm luving that color. What's the name of it?


 
lightest blonde crème of nature


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 28, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> I'll do it no biggie! I'll be again anyway



Okay thanks you and Prettymetty coordinate this so you both are not starting the same challenge.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 28, 2014)

IslandMummy you can host it. I will gladly join!


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 28, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> *I'm excited about our final length check*, feels like the very first. Will drench my hair with water as much as possible during these couple of months to squeeze out growth lol. I'm in between buns and wngs. But wngs turns into buns by the next day, love my buns.



I think I'm more nervous than excited.  If my hair is not full APL by the end of December, I'm going to be sooooo heated!! :heated:

Either way Im in this challenge until I reach full BSL!


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 28, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> I'm all for being positive about my HHJ but with the breakage I'm experiencing I'm not sure I'll be at APL by December. But at least my hairline is filling in nicely and my hair is shorter but thicker.



That's great your hairline is growing in! What have you been doing to fix breakage?


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 28, 2014)

Get them nerves out of your system charmtreese we will get there soon. I'm joining apl/bsl 2015. My hair is just past apl, and will need some time to fully reach Bsl


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm excited about our end of year length checks too. We have all made so much progress. I was looking at pics from thos time last year and my hair looks much shinier. It has grown a bit too. Nothing too crazy, but I'm grateful anyway


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 28, 2014)

Everyone who needs a tag for 2015 challenge like this post please


----------



## iLurk (Oct 28, 2014)

Kinda need some help here

I have a problem with scalp flaking but its only in 1 specific area of my scalp. Ive tried massaging and oiling it but it still flakes up erplexed I'm confused whats going on here.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 28, 2014)

iLurk said:


> Kinda need some help here
> 
> I have a problem with scalp flaking but its only in 1 specific area of my scalp. Ive tried massaging and oiling it but it still flakes up erplexed I'm confused whats going on here.



Is it dry scalp or dandruff? Have you tried hot oil treatments. I get a dry scalp in the winter so I do HOTs to keep my scalp flake free


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 28, 2014)

I got some coconut oil from my dad's house lol. I'm about to deep condition and workout


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 28, 2014)

I will not be participating in the length check  
My hair stopped retaining after my comparison shot from October-May when I made APL. I've been trimming and will continue to trim to APL until December so I can start 2015 with fresh and healthy ends.
It doesn't bother me though because at the end of the year that will mark 1 year of transitioning and I've learned so much about my hair this year.


----------



## snoop (Oct 28, 2014)

Yay!  So this year marks my 3rd HHJ anniversary!  I wouldn't have thought that my hair would EVER have been this long.  I think that I'm grazing BSL, but I'm going to wait until the end of the year or beginning of next to claim it.


----------



## iLurk (Oct 28, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Is it dry scalp or dandruff? Have you tried hot oil treatments. I get a dry scalp in the winter so I do HOTs to keep my scalp flake free




I dont know. the area doesn't itch or anything and the flakes kinda looks like what really ashy skin would look if you scratched vigorously i assume dry scalp. I've never had a hot oil treatment before. how does that work?


snoop your hair is gorg and yes you are def knocking at the door of bsl. congrats on making it this far can't wait to be there myself.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 28, 2014)

snoop said:


> Yay!  So this year marks my 3rd HHJ anniversary!  I wouldn't have thought that my hair would EVER have been this long.  I think that I'm grazing BSL, but I'm going to wait until the end of the year or beginning of next to claim it.



Wonderful progress over the years.


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 28, 2014)

You are so close to Bsl snoop! Shrinkage and all, I bet you fool people all the time when you stretch all that hair out.

PlainJane your hair may grow in length than thickness? My hair does this. It looks the same in lenght for months but at the same time grows in volume. It's weird but I love how thick it gets. Put away those scissors please


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 29, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> That's great your hairline is growing in! What have you been doing to fix breakage?


Pure castor oil, not even jbco. I got this from old threads. I use it religiously, consistency is key.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh for breakage I've been trying to fix my protein/moisture balance. I noticed it became worse after the henna application, I think it's because afterwards I blow dried and flat ironed. I hadn't used that much heat in months.


----------



## krissyc39 (Oct 29, 2014)

I straightened my hair today and part of my hair is BSL! Which is awesome cause I cut 1 1/2 inch last month...

Should I cut my hair more or nah? A nice even cut at APL would mean getting rid of all my dry ends/reducing future splits but I don't wanna lol.


----------



## iLurk (Oct 29, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> I straightened my hair today and part of my hair is BSL! Which is awesome cause I cut 1 1/2 inch last month...
> 
> Should I cut my hair more or nah? A nice even cut at APL would mean getting rid of all my dry ends/reducing future splits but I don't wanna lol.
> 
> View attachment 281519




Hair looks good where its at. If it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> I straightened my hair today and part of my hair is BSL! Which is awesome cause I cut 1 1/2 inch last month...
> 
> Should I cut my hair more or nah? A nice even cut at APL would mean getting rid of all my dry ends/reducing future splits but I don't wanna lol.



If your ends are dry due to damage and splits I say cut them off as you don't want it to become worse. If you're wanting to cut for evenness then leave it alone unless you really have to ( I know some ladies gave to have even ends)


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

iLurk said:


> I dont know. the area doesn't itch or anything and the flakes kinda looks like what really ashy skin would look if you scratched vigorously i assume dry scalp. I've never had a hot oil treatment before. how does that work?
> 
> 
> snoop your hair is gorg and yes you are def knocking at the door of bsl. congrats on making it this far can't wait to be there myself.



Before you shampoo rinse your hair with warm water. Then apply warmed up oil of your choice. Heat the oil in a cup of hot water. Work the oil through your hair and scalp. Cover with a bag and let it sit 15-20 minutes. Afterwards shampoo and condition.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 29, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> I straightened my hair today and part of my hair is BSL! Which is awesome cause I cut 1 1/2 inch last month...
> 
> Should I cut my hair more or nah? A nice even cut at APL would mean getting rid of all my dry ends/reducing future splits but I don't wanna lol.



Your ends look fine to me. And you just cut them last month. Moisturize them everyday and deep condition and see where they are 1.5-2 months from now then trim.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> I straightened my hair today and part of my hair is BSL! Which is awesome cause I cut 1 1/2 inch last month...
> 
> Should I cut my hair more or nah? A nice even cut at APL would mean getting rid of all my dry ends/reducing future splits but I don't wanna lol.
> 
> View attachment 281519



I say do regular protein treatments and dust your ends once a month to get rid of the bad ends a little at a time.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

My roots have started to revert a little bit, but I am still going strong. 5 days and counting


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 29, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> I straightened my hair today and part of my hair is BSL! Which is awesome cause I cut 1 1/2 inch last month...
> 
> Should I cut my hair more or nah? A nice even cut at APL would mean getting rid of all my dry ends/reducing future splits but I don't wanna lol.
> 
> View attachment 281519


No,no,no! Your hair looks nice and long.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 29, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My roots have started to revert a little bit, but I am still going strong. 5 days and counting


Looks nice, looks like a good quality weave.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Looks nice, looks like a good quality weave.



Wow thanks! That is an amazing compliment If I don't make bsl soon I AM getting a weave


----------



## iLurk (Oct 29, 2014)

Prettymetty thanks ill try that next wash day. 

Did an unofficial lc just now on damp hair and it looks like I now need 2 inches til bsl. I don't wanna hype myself up because I've been wrong before but if my calculations are correct i'm just not going to be able to contain myself. 

And I do need a real length checking tee. I tried making one myself but the lines are all crooked and and smudged.. I suck at arts and crafts


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

iLurk my diy length check tee is a little crooked too  Oh well. Maybe if I put a length check tee in my amazon cart DH will take a hint and buy it for me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2014)

2015 challenge has started!


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 30, 2014)

I have 0.5" of growth for the last 6 weeks. My braids are starting to look a little scruffy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 30, 2014)

I am thinking about going to the beauty college to get my hair dyed and blowdried. I want a root touch up in the front (auburn) and a chocolate rinse in the back. I looked up the prices and the color is $25, dc is $12 and the blowdry is $9. I'm just not sure when to do it. Maybe around New Year's


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 30, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am thinking about going to the beauty college to get my hair dyed and blowdried. I want a root touch up in the front (auburn) and a chocolate rinse in the back. I looked up the prices and the color is $25, dc is $12 and the blowdry is $9. I'm just not sure when to do it. Maybe around New Year's



That's some gr8 prices. I love the idea of chocolate rinse.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 30, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> I have 0.5" of growth for the last 6 weeks. My braids are starting to look a little scruffy.



That's awesome growth for 6 weeks. Is that your normal growth rate?


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's awesome growth for 6 weeks. Is that your normal growth rate?



Just about I get 0.25" a month. I'm praying to 8 lb baby Jesus to get 0.5" a month


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 30, 2014)

How can I get this style? A roller set?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 30, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> How can I get this style? A roller set?



Yes ma'am and that's gorgeous


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 30, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> How can I get this style? A roller set?


 PlainJane Flexi set.  About 1 inch flexis with about 2-3 inch partings.  Don't wrap the hair tight.  Wrap loosely and take hair from top to bottom of flexi.  Most people concentrate their hair in the center.  Use the entire length of the set.  Big parts are important.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 30, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> How can I get this style? A roller set?



Or even a magnetic set with purple rollers (the size under gray).  Use setting lotion and a moisturizer.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 31, 2014)

CrysMelis said:


> Or even a magnetic set with purple rollers (the size under gray).  Use setting lotion and a moisturizer.


Thanks! I'm going to pick some up this weekend. I really want to get into roller setting because I'm trying to stay away from heat for 2015. My relaxed ends just can't take it anymore.


----------



## snoop (Oct 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's some gr8 prices. I love the idea of chocolate rinse.



I was getting ready to grab the cocoa powder from my cupboard,  then I read the post you were quoting.


----------



## krissyc39 (Oct 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> If your ends are dry due to damage and splits I say cut them off as you don't want it to become worse. If you're wanting to cut for evenness then leave it alone unless you really have to ( I know some ladies gave to have even ends)



I definitely understand your perspective. I dont know that my ends are super split though... Just rough and high porosity. Once I do my deep conditioning treatments my ends feel amazing but its a lot of maintainance. Idk I did a search and destroy session after I took that picyure though


----------



## krissyc39 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Your ends look fine to me. And you just cut them last month. Moisturize them everyday and deep condition and see where they are 1.5-2 months from now then trim.



That was my plan but I'm so wishy washy... I def don't want to cut now though


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Finally got my micro link sew in...and styled and put some Halloween makeup on lol not really but my eye shadow is orange!


----------



## iLurk (Oct 31, 2014)

Noticed that I had a bottle of kpak here that is old now. Opened it and squirted a little to see its lumpy and smells like bananas. I don't wanna throw it out and waste money though.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 31, 2014)

HPG your hair looks so natural!! Best sew in ever


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> HPG your hair looks so natural!! Best sew in ever



Thanks!


----------



## iLurk (Nov 2, 2014)

i'm starting to question my length retention even though its only been about 2 months since my last pic was taken and i did give myself a mini trim it doesnt seem like my hair moved much. could also be im just trippin and expecting too much. i think i said i needed 2 inches til bsl last post but i think i still need 3 inches. cant say i hate my hair because i cant stop playing with it when im in the mirror but i am indeed frustrated.


I tried a roller set for the 9000th time and failed again i just dont think roller setting is for me and i've tried every single method on youtube so i just left it alone and trimmed it and put my hair into ponytails.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 2, 2014)

Don't feel bad iLurk. I suck at rollersetting too. The only ones I can use are flexirods and satin rollers...and that is on blown out hair. Wet sets are just a nono for me  

My length is bothering me so much. After my trim I can barely twirl my hair in a bun. It's too short for many of the styles that I usually wear. I have been inverting daily for a week. I will keep inverting for a month and see if i get a growth spurt.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 3, 2014)

Finally washed out this blow out. Did a quick length check


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 4, 2014)

Is it ok to use Vo5 after a Nexxus Emergencee treatment? It seems really moisturizing and it gives slip like no other.


----------



## iLurk (Nov 4, 2014)

Do you guys think its too late in the year to have lighter hair colors? I had this wig  https://www.hairsisters.com/product...?backToShopping=/category/Entry-Point/0?page= and thought it was pretty when I got it so I wanna get another one since i see theres more of a variety of colors online I'm thinking about getting it in a207


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 4, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Is it ok to use Vo5 after a Nexxus Emergencee treatment? It seems really moisturizing and it gives slip like no other.



Don't see why not


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 4, 2014)

iLurk said:


> Do you guys think its too late in the year to have lighter hair colors? I had this wig  https://www.hairsisters.com/product/GLANCE-SYNTHETIC-COCKTAIL-WIG-TROPICAL-SPICE/4227?backToShopping=%2Fcategory%2FEntry-Point%2F0%3Fpage%3D and thought it was pretty when I got it so I wanna get another one since i see theres more of a variety of colors online I'm thinking about getting it in a207



I like it and not sure on the rules for what colors you can wear during any given part of the year lol. If I like it I get it and wear it. It's a nice wig and it doubles as a pony too...win win


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 4, 2014)

I never understood the idea of changing your hair color with the seasons but a few of my non-black coworkers always talk about this.   

Just finished oiling my scalp with jbco. I need to get more consistent with this. I'm aiming to oil twice a week to finish the year strong.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 5, 2014)

It has been cloudy and raining all week here in Houston. I have to be sure and cover up my hair when I'm out and about. These Texas sized raindrops would ruin my hair for sure


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 5, 2014)

I made it to APL!  So now on to BSL for 2015.  I just went back in crotchet braids this weekend,  and I'll have them in for at least rest of the year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 5, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> I made it to APL!  So now on to BSL for 2015.  I just went back in crotchet braids this weekend,  and I'll have them in for at least rest of the year.



Congrats!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 5, 2014)

I just took down my ballerina bun. The bun curled my hair a bit. 12 days post blowout and counting


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 5, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just took down my ballerina bun. The bun curled my hair a bit. 12 days post blowout and counting



Gorgeous!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just took down my ballerina bun. The bun curled my hair a bit. 12 days post blowout and counting



Your hair is beautiful. But look at your little sweetie hanging out with you. So cute


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks! She is in her terrible 2 stage right now. Yall pray for me


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 6, 2014)

Upped my cowash sections to twice weekly. My hair now comes in contact with water 3x weekly. Wash day, and two cowash days. My hair likes this, less than regular shed hairs and great moisture throughout the week.


----------



## yoli184 (Nov 6, 2014)

Been APL for a few months now but I'm officially claiming today. 
My hair is touching top of my bra as of now, but I won't claim until it reaches the bottom of my bra (full BSL).


----------



## yoli184 (Nov 6, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just took down my ballerina bun. The bun curled my hair a bit. 12 days post blowout and counting




Are those natural highlights?? I'm loving the color.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 6, 2014)

I have been thinking about this protein treatment all day. My hair was literally breaking everywhere while I styled it this morning. I'm so glad I stopped using combs and brushes throughout the week or I never would have known how much my hair was breaking.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 6, 2014)

I wish yoli184! I dyed my hair with Dark & Lovely Ravishing Red. It's about time for me to touch up my roots  Color and heat are my hair vices 

PlainJane which protein conditioner are you going to use?


----------



## Adiatasha (Nov 6, 2014)

Who hoo!!

Full APL!!

How many inches do you think I'm from BSL?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 6, 2014)

yoli184 said:


> Been APL for a few months now but I'm officially claiming today.
> My hair is touching top of my bra as of now, but I won't claim until it reaches the bottom of my bra (full BSL).



Woo hoo! Congrats


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 6, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Who hoo!!
> 
> Full APL!!
> 
> How many inches do you think I'm from BSL?



Yay! Congrats


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 6, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> View attachment 282611
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats! Looks like you are an inch or 2 from bsl


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 6, 2014)

While browsing my photo album I came across ponytail pic taken 5 months ago. So I compared it to one I took yesterday. Progress


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 6, 2014)

Prettymetty I used ors nourishing conditioner. It was a complete fail. 

What does it say about my hair if products never give it slip? I've started to notice that majority of the products mentioned on the board for having great slip don't work for me at all. Am I missing something in my regimen? I know nothing about hair science like most of you so is this a smooth cuticle/porosity/moisture/ph problem I'm not aware of? 

Please tell me your favorite DCs with slip. I'm going to buy all of them.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 6, 2014)

PlainJane Vo5 has the best slip hands down, but it isn't a dc. It is an instant conditioner. 

Keracare Humecto is my favorite moisturizing conditioner. I use Nexxus Emergencee for my protein treatments.

What is your texture and are you natural or relaxed? I think vo5 works for most people and it only costs $1 a bottle. Let me know how it works if you try it out


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> While browsing my photo album I came across ponytail pic taken 5 months ago. So I compared it to one I took yesterday. Progress



Definite progress!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 7, 2014)

I have been looking at pics of dyed hair lately. I'm trying to get some inspiration for my next color. I thought I wanted a sandy/dirty blonde, but now I think I want a warm red shade. Nothing too bold or crazy. Kinda like cinnamon


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 7, 2014)

I know i barely have posted since i joined. I'm really bad at updating things. But i did a length check yesterday after getting a flat iron at the Pynk Butterfly Salon in Columbia, SC. My hairstylist was Tameka and she was great and only trimmed off 1/2in. I know because i kept my eye on her the whole time.
I think i made it to BSL


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> PlainJane Vo5 has the best slip hands down, but it isn't a dc. It is an instant conditioner.  Keracare Humecto is my favorite moisturizing conditioner. I use Nexxus Emergencee for my protein treatments.  What is your texture and are you natural or relaxed? I think vo5 works for most people and it only costs $1 a bottle. Let me know how it works if you try it out


I'm 11 months into my transition. I used to use keracare humecto when I was relaxed I'll have to visit it again now. I have 6 bottles of vo5 in my stash that are all different and haven't found one that gives me slip yet. I think I've tried the orange one and blue one so far but I'll have to check


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2014)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> I know i barely have posted since i joined. I'm really bad at updating things. But i did a length check yesterday after getting a flat iron at the Pynk Butterfly Salon in Columbia, SC. My hairstylist was Tameka and she was great and only trimmed off 1/2in. I know because i kept my eye on her the whole time.
> I think i made it to BSL



Gorgeous!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 7, 2014)

Im supposed to go see dh at work tonight, but I don't feel like getting all cute. Friday is my lazy day


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 7, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!!! (((


----------



## ronie (Nov 8, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Prettymetty I used ors nourishing conditioner. It was a complete fail.  What does it say about my hair if products never give it slip? I've started to notice that majority of the products mentioned on the board for having great slip don't work for me at all. Am I missing something in my regimen? I know nothing about hair science like most of you so is this a smooth cuticle/porosity/moisture/ph problem I'm not aware of?  Please tell me your favorite DCs with slip. I'm going to buy all of them.


 PlainJane Silicone mix ( both the regular and bambu version).   Nexus humectress.  I don't know about any natural product with super slip.  Although my 2 favorite moisture DCs are natural, I wouldn't recommend them for slip. So for the best of both world (hydration/moisture and slip), I often mix my silk dreams RCA with a table spoon of either one of these conditioners. Usually after a hardcore protein or after a deep clarifying/cheating shampoo.


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 8, 2014)

I agree ronie. 
moisturizing conditioners do no good in my hair if protein is needed. This is when I know my hair needs protein. After protein treatment my hair welcomes moisturizers back in. 
My hair don't like all vo5 conditioners, I only use strawberries n cream moisture milks. And my hair loves it, I get the best slip with this one.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm working all weekend so I will wear a bun. Just dont know whether I will do it with my own hair or marley hair...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2014)

Curl wanded my hair...let's see how long this lasts lol.

View attachment 282783



View attachment 282785


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Curl wanded my hair...let's see how long this lasts lol.
> 
> View attachment 282783
> 
> ...



Pretty! How did u get the curls so tight? Mine always look like loose waves


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Pretty! How did u get the curls so tight? Mine always look like loose waves



Thanks...I just started at the top of the wand barrel and worked my way down. Held it on there for 10 seconds and when I released I held the curl in place a few seconds before letting it fall.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 9, 2014)

My roots are getting really thick. I hope that it's new growth and not just reversion.

Oan I had a really good weekend (at work) so I think I will treat myself to some new headbands and  hair accessories.


----------



## JosieLynn (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't updated in a while but it's been two weeks since I got a sew-in. I think I will need to do a shampoo wash sometime this week. I've already done 2 co-washes so far. I really do like this hair, i haven't had any major issues. I've worn it straight and curly and it blends perfectly both ways. I just know myself and i'm already starting to get the urge to change my hair again. But i am going to stick it out! lol I'm already a quarter of the way through this install, hoping to go for two months, MAYBE push it to 3 months if I can. I'm thinking might take it out and get it put back in before christmas. Plus whenever i get the urge to take it down I just look at how big it is and remind myself i'm doing this to get MY hair to that point so i think i can stay with it. I've only got 2-3 more inches until BSL so I'm hoping by the time I take this sew-in out I'll actually look like I have it now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2014)

Ooh I love that hair JosieLynn. It looks really natural


----------



## yoli184 (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I wish @yoli184! I dyed my hair with Dark & Lovely Ravishing Red. It's about time for me to touch up my roots  Color and heat are my hair vices
> 
> @PlainJane which protein conditioner are you going to use?



@Prettymetty whaat? Thats it? What about the lowlight/highlights? You seem to have 3 different hairclolors


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2014)

yoli184 I dyed it the year before and I didn't do a good job of getting the roots only. Im blaming it on dh  So my roots are dark brown (natural color), middle is medium brown and tips are light brown. Once the red faded I was left with those colors


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2014)

I can never get my roots to match my ends when I retouch my color so next time I am going to a salon.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 10, 2014)

So I chopped off about a 1/2" of split ends. I feel so liberated!  It was much easier to braid my hair for my wig without stopping to separate scraggly ends. I should've done this months ago. 

This time Im gonna monitor how Im treating my ends closely...and no stretching my texturizer. Thats when I seem to cause the most mechanical damage.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2014)

I really wanted to sleep in satin foam rollers tonight, but I have already crosswrapped my hair. Maybe tomorrow. I'm sure those are easier to sleep in than the flexirods


----------



## iLurk (Nov 11, 2014)

Found I have a rogue patch of hair that just grows faster than all the rest on the lower right side of my head. Out of nowhere its about an inch and a half away from bsl while the rest of my hair seems to need about 3 inches. Not going to bother cutting it I'm just gonna wait for the rest of my hair to play catch up


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 12, 2014)

I was looking at old pics and the right side of my hair used to be longer. Now the left side is longer. I think it's because of uneven haircuts. I'm always afraid of that... Well I will be doing my own trims from here on out


----------



## yakuria (Nov 13, 2014)

Wrong thread  Meant to post in the 2015 one. Apologies


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 13, 2014)

I straightened and gave myself another trim. I cut an inch and will probably dust at the end of December. 
My ends are so thin I probably won't straighten for a while. I will be so glad when I gain some length from this transition. I think I get 5 inches a year in growth. 
I purchased Giovanni SAS and it did nothing for me. I also repurchased AOGBP and can't remember why I stopped using it. 
I'm still going to try to find a slippery leave in so I can try a roller set for the third time. 
I am determined to learn to rollerset and I will try a ponytail set this time


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 13, 2014)

I dry shampood my hair last night. It has a lot more body now. If I feel up to it later I am going to do a satin foam roller set.

Eta: I rollerset my hair. I used Neutrogena silk touch cream and medium and small sponge rollers. I used LaurenMichelle's method. I started winding in the middle first and ends last. Hopefully my curls will be set my tomorrow morning.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Morning twistout...dk how long i will keep this sewin in but I'm enjoying it so far.



View attachment 283525



View attachment 283527



View attachment 283529


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Morning twistout...dk how long i will keep this sewin in but I'm enjoying it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a beautiful install and I love that lip color!


----------



## ronie (Nov 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Morning twistout...dk how long i will keep this sewin in but I'm enjoying it so far.


Your skin, your make up, your hair: always on point. Love everything about these pics.


----------



## ronie (Nov 14, 2014)

I was planning to flatiron for my 2 years post BC in February. But now I am itching to do it for this thanksgiving party we rehiring to. 
If I don't, I might get some nice crochet braids.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> That is a beautiful install and I love that lip color!



Thanks Prettymetty


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2014)

ronie said:


> Your skin, your make up, your hair: always on point. Love everything about these pics.



Thank you ronie. I dont wear makeup too often and hardly ever lipstick. I had it lying around and decided to put some on lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 14, 2014)

Speaking of lipstick... my 2 year old daughter got into my purse and smeared my plum lipstick all over her face and body and bed. I wanted to be mad, but it was funny


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Speaking of lipstick... my 2 year old daughter got into my purse and smeared my plum lipstick all over her face and body and bed. I wanted to be mad, but it was funny



Lol. Does lipstick come out of clothes and bedding?  She was making up.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol. Does lipstick come out of clothes and bedding?  She was making up.



Idk, but I just washed her bedding 2 days ago so I gotta wait until next wash day


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 15, 2014)

DCed with AOGBP today and used Giovanni direct leave in for the first time. It helped so much  with detangling! I'll see how much moisture it gives before I call it a staple. I'm so tired of looking for staples but I'm determined to find mine by the end of the year. 

I enjoyed having my straight hair for a week but I missed the thickness. My ideal hair is like youtuber Itsmyrayeraye. I just want the fluff!


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 15, 2014)

I want this so bad. Hopefully I can get this look once I make MBL because I don't want to grow any longer than that!


----------



## snoop (Nov 16, 2014)

So I attempted to do a blow out then a press on my own hair.  I wasn't totally happy with some of the products that I was trying out coupled with I didn't really know what I was doing, so I got some breakage as a result.  My hair was also reverting _as_ I was pressing it, so I opted for a flat twist out as my final result.  I'm hoping that my length wasn't compromised too much and that I can claim BSL at the end of this year or early next year.


----------



## Adiatasha (Nov 16, 2014)

Blow out on both pictures.

Pic on the left is from 2 weeks ago. Pic on the right is from last September. I don't have as much length as I thought I would. But the thickness I have gained is awesome!!

The pink line is where I'm going to cut 
And then back into a weave on Friday until February


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 16, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Blow out on both pictures.  Pic on the left is from 2 weeks ago. Pic on the right is from last September. I don't have as much length as I thought I would. But the thickness I have gained is awesome!!  The pink line is where I'm going to cut  And then back into a weave on Friday until February



Great growth!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 16, 2014)

I concur, that is awesome growth.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Nov 17, 2014)

I put faux locs in, but they were ugly so I took them out  I just can't do the weave thing anymore. So now I'm in mini twists until the first week of Dec and Im still taking Hairfinity.


----------



## ronie (Nov 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Speaking of lipstick... my 2 year old daughter got into my purse and smeared my plum lipstick all over her face and body and bed. I wanted to be mad, but it was funny


You don't know what you're more upset about: the mess or the loss of your lipstick, lollll. But then 2 years old are the most adorable. They have a way of saying sorry that you just cannot resist.


----------



## ronie (Nov 17, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Blow out on both pictures.  Pic on the left is from 2 weeks ago. Pic on the right is from last September. I don't have as much length as I thought I would. But the thickness I have gained is awesome!!  The pink line is where I'm going to cut  And then back into a weave on Friday until February


adistasha
Very nice. You will still be grazing BSL after your trim from the angle you're showing. 
snoop I love your results in the second picture.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 17, 2014)

Okay sealing with chi silk infusion might have been what went wrong. Not sure why I even tried to use it as a "sealant" in the first place  

Does anyone use jbco hair food? I'm thinking about ordering. I am liking shea butter but I would like one more option for a heavy sealant.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 17, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Okay sealing with chi silk infusion might have been what went wrong. Not sure why I even tried to use it as a "sealant" in the first place
> 
> Does anyone use jbco hair food? I'm thinking about ordering. I am liking shea butter but I would like one more option for a heavy sealant.



What happened? I think the cold air is robbing our hair and skin of moisture so we need to use thick oils or butters to seal with. Castor oil is a good one


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 17, 2014)

Today's side bun with a hair scrunchie


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> What happened? I think the cold air is robbing our hair and skin of moisture so we need to use thick oils or butters to seal with. Castor oil is a good one


That is exactly what happened. My hair lost all softness by the next day so I'm going to wet my hair tonight and add my leave in and seal with shea butter


----------



## iLurk (Nov 17, 2014)

I think I need to stop sleeping in perm rods if I want better retention. i usually do braidouts and put them on the ends of my hair and let them air dry over night so when i move around when i sleep i think the parts where the rollers are secured is snagging some of my hair and breaking it off. my hair does seem like its in a stuck stage so i think this might be part of the problem

Also I'm looking for a new wig because I already hate the one I have. Im tempted to go the sew in route but I dont think I wanna pay sew in money...


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 18, 2014)

I did an impromptu length check yesterday and I must say my hair definitely has grown a lot in the past two months.  I checked the sides and it's much longer than I thought. It's past Apl!  So I'm going to check the back next week when I remove my cornrows.

I think the jump in growth may have to do with me working out and drinking more water. It sure has had a little boost.

Edited to insert pic.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 18, 2014)

I know others say that hooded dryers aren't harmful, but my hair turns out soo much softer from air drying. That has to mean something. 

Can anyone recommend a good hair supplement/vitamin? Anything but manetabolism, Hairfinity, and viviscal.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 18, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I know others say that hooded dryers aren't harmful, but my hair turns out soo much softer from air drying. That has to mean something.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good hair supplement/vitamin? Anything but manetabolism, Hairfinity, and viviscal.



I take vitamin shoppe HSN and they worked pretty good.  I'm a slow grower and I've been getting a 1/2 inch a month on these vitamins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 18, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I know others say that hooded dryers aren't harmful, but my hair turns out soo much softer from air drying. That has to mean something.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good hair supplement/vitamin? Anything but manetabolism, Hairfinity, and viviscal.



I take Purvana hair skin nails. A 90 count (3 months) costs $23 on amazon.com
It has msm and 2500mg of biotin


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 20, 2014)

I think I need to stay away from biotin. Hairfinity made me break out and I think it was from the amount of biotin. 

Just braided my hair into an updo. I'm so glad I'm learning how to braid myself. It keeps my hands out of my hair and I take them down and can wear a braid out if I want to look cute.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey ladies. I got some coconut oil today and I am already in love again. I forgot how light it was...and it is fragrant as well. I sprayed my hair with aloe juice, sealed with coconut oil and detangled. My hair was like butta  Then I rollerset on some knockoff flexirods. I like the real deal, but they are uncomfortable to sleep in. 

It has been raining all week and it will storm tomorrow, so my curls will be pulled up in a bun. I can't believe this blowout has lasted a month! I'm getting it redone on Monday


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 22, 2014)

Prettymetty I love me some coconut oil. Not sure why I stopped using it. I have a bad habit of running out of products and not repurchasing them so I can try something new instead. #productjunkie 

I found this style on Pinterest. I really want to try it on stretched hair. I'm not sure how it'll turn out though since she did it on a blowout.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Nov 23, 2014)

Today's my wash night, yayyyyyy!


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 23, 2014)

Right as I was applying my leave in after my DC, I remembered I had to be somewhere in 3 hours  so I had no choice to tension blow dry my hair to 90% dry and then braid my hair up so I could sit under the dryer for a quick braid out. 

I tried to avoid my ends with the blow dryer but I'm going to keep my hands out of my head for the rest of the week because lately the only damage I've been getting is mechanical. 

My least favorite thing about transitioning to natural is how I can't do any quick down hairstyles. When I was bonelaxed I could easily wash, DC, dry, and be done. My drying/stretching time takes at least 1 day.


----------



## Adiatasha (Nov 23, 2014)

Got my weave installed.

Im weaved up until February ..I miss my hair already


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2014)

Dh had to work this morning so I rescheduled my hair appt for tomorrow afternoon. Pics coming soon


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay so I'm all sewed up again!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should dye my hair today and just wig it for a week. Or if I should get my blowout tomorrow and dye my hair next month


----------



## Guinan (Nov 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm not sure if I should dye my hair today and just wig it for a week. Or if I should get my blowout tomorrow and dye my hair next month


 
What color


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2014)

pelohello said:


> What color



Ion Demipermanent in 6RV. It's the color that Moknowshair uses


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Ion Demipermanent in 6RV. It's the color that Moknowshair uses



That color is beautiful.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 25, 2014)

So glad I went back to using AOGBP. 
Even though it doesn't have a lot of slip, I might go back to using tresemme naturals conditioner as a leave in. I think it made my hair more moisturized and fluffy. I am determined to nail this regimen. 

Anyone use herbal essence one cocleanser?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 25, 2014)

I got my hair blown out today. It seems longer than it was last month and that is exciting!'

First pic Oct 25
Second 2 pics today November 25


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 25, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> So glad I went back to using AOGBP. Even though it doesn't have a lot of slip, I might go back to using tresemme naturals conditioner as a leave in. I think it made my hair more moisturized and fluffy. I am determined to nail this regimen.  Anyone use herbal essence one cocleanser?


  I have the pink one cleanser. I don't like it for myself, but like it for my dd.


----------



## ronie (Nov 29, 2014)

Recently flat iron so I will use that as my final length check. APL or closed to it?
Also check my AVI pic as the app seems to crash of attempt to post more than one pic in a post. 




I used some flexi rods to curl it, but when I finger combed, I ended up with those weird waves. But I rocked it anyways, lolll.


----------



## ronie (Nov 29, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I got my hair blown out today. It seems longer than it was last month and that is exciting!'  First pic Oct 25 Second 2 pics today November 25


Yes definitely longer.


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 29, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I got my hair blown out today. It seems longer than it was last month and that is exciting!'  First pic Oct 25 Second 2 pics today November 25



Your hair definitely grew! It looks good.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 29, 2014)

ronie said:


> Recently flat iron so I will use that as my final length check. APL or closed to it?
> Also check my AVI pic as the app seems to crash of attempt to post more than one pic in a post.
> 
> I used some flexi rods to curl it, but when I finger combed, I ended up with those weird waves. But I rocked it anyways, lolll.



I'd say very close!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's my final length check of the year.  I have been doing MHM for the last 3 months.  I'm still in the process of slowly trimming damaged edges so I didn't retain as much as I would like but I would say I'm close to APL.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 1, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> Here's my final length check of the year.  I have been doing MHM for the last 3 months.  I'm still in the process of slowly trimming damaged edges so I didn't retain as much as I would like but I would say I'm close to APL.



Girl you ARE Apl. Headed towards bsl actually


----------



## crimsonpeach (Dec 1, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Girl you ARE Apl. Headed towards bsl actually



Hair anoxeria is REAL!  I can look at my pics and don't see APL.  But I'll take it.  APL has been the toughest for me to get to reach.  Perhaps I don't believe it just yet.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 1, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> Hair anoxeria is REAL!  I can look at my pics and don't see APL.  But I'll take it.  APL has been the toughest for me to get to reach.  Perhaps I don't believe it just yet.


  I was thinking maybe your were waiting for your baby hairs to get to APL? Lol j/k yeah, you are way past APL and will be bsl tomorrow! Lol


----------



## iLurk (Dec 1, 2014)

think i'm back on track.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2014)

iLurk said:


> think i'm back on track.



Looks nice and thick! Very pretty


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 4, 2014)

I did a small length check. I'm assuming I'm going to need until next fall to make apl. ah well. At least it's not worse than I started this year


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey ladies, early end of year length check right here! I flat ironed for the holiday last week. I usually flat iron every three mouths. But since I did the month of October and November I will not for this month. My hair should be in a nice protected bun by New Years. 

I grew to Apl yay!
I should be Bsl within some months.
Can't wait to see you all progress


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 4, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> Hey ladies, early end of year length check right here! I flat ironed for the holiday last week. I usually flat iron every three mouths. But since I did the month of October and November I will not for this month. My hair should be in a nice protected bun by New Years.
> 
> I grew to Apl yay!
> I should be Bsl within some months.
> Can't wait to see you all progress



Ooooh weeeeee just gorgeous!


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Hun. See ya in the 2015 challenge HairPleezeGrow


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 4, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> Hey ladies, early end of year length check right here! I flat ironed for the holiday last week. I usually flat iron every three mouths. But since I did the month of October and November I will not for this month. My hair should be in a nice protected bun by New Years.
> 
> I grew to Apl yay!
> I should be Bsl within some months.
> Can't wait to see you all progress



OMG gorgeous!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Dec 4, 2014)

Great progress ladies! I will be flat ironing on Saturday.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 4, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> Hey ladies, early end of year length check right here! I flat ironed for the holiday last week. I usually flat iron every three mouths. But since I did the month of October and November I will not for this month. My hair should be in a nice protected bun by New Years.
> 
> I grew to Apl yay!
> I should be Bsl within some months.
> Can't wait to see you all progress




bluenvy

Gorgeous hair! Nice, thick, and lush.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks ladies! Happy I can finally claim some hang time after this long year.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 4, 2014)

I got my hair straightened and rinsed (black) for my bday on 11/29. Far right is day 1, the two on the left are today. Currently sleeping with rods to curl. Night sweats reverted the ends after 2 days ETA: this is my yr end check as I won't be straightening again til next November...I also got a 1/2 in trim


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I got my hair straightened and rinsed (black) for my bday on 11/29. Far right is day 1, the two on the left are today. Currently sleeping with rods to curl. Night sweats reverted the ends after 2 days ETA: this is my yr end check as I won't be straightening again til next November...I also got a 1/2 in trim



Beautiful!  Can I officially say that I hate y'all?  Lol nah I love you ladies...wonderful progress.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 5, 2014)

I will post my end of year update in about 2 weeks when I get my hair blown out again. This year flew by huh?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2014)

Curled my wig with curling iron and pin curled it last night. I'm going to a Christmas party with my sister for her job today. This is the hair from my first sew in. I placed it back on a wig cap. I ended up pinning it to the side.


View attachment 286687



View attachment 286689



View attachment 286691


----------



## MsKikiStar (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey y'all! I'm a good 6 weeks late with this update, but it's been kinda crazy. Anyway I hit 2 years post-BC on 10/28 and this is where my length is after about a 1" trim. My goal was BSL, but I have a short torso so I might as well shoot for MBL lol. Not the best pics...


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 7, 2014)

I finally got the moisture/softness back in my hair after coloring it. .


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2014)

MsKikiStar said:


> Hey y'all! I'm a good 6 weeks late with this update, but it's been kinda crazy. Anyway I hit 2 years post-BC on 10/28 and this is where my length is after about a 1" trim. My goal was BSL, but I have a short torso so I might as well shoot for MBL lol. Not the best pics...



Love your color! And congrats on 2 years.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 7, 2014)

Final length check of the year!
First length check I posted in this thread, then my progress from February (after that horrible fight with the fenugreek seeds ) until now . I wanted to be at least grazing APL by the end of the year and I think I'm close enough to claim that. Using my tattoo as a reference point, I'm pleased with my overall progress. Pushing for BSL for 2015! 



One thing I will say, is that I really enjoyed my hair this year. Especially the last six months. I used heat when I wanted, trimmed when I wanted, and did probably only two real months of protective styling  I'm going to be a little more health conscious next year but man it felt good to not stress things. 

Loving everyone's progress pics! Great job ladies!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2014)

veesweets said:


> Final length check of the year!
> First length check I posted in this thread, then my progress from February (after that horrible fight with the fenugreek seeds ) until now . I wanted to be at least grazing APL by the end of the year and I think I'm close enough to claim that. Using my tattoo as a reference point, I'm pleased with my overall progress. Pushing for BSL for 2015!
> 
> One thing I will say, is that I really enjoyed my hair this year. Especially the last six months. I used heat when I wanted, trimmed when I wanted, and did probably only two real months of protective styling  I'm going to be a little more health conscious next year but man it felt good to not stress things.
> ...



Congrats! I love your hair. It's so beautiful and thick.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Dec 7, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Love your color! And congrats on 2 years.


Thank you


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2014)

Had to go to my son's school to help him decorate a snowman for Christmas. Decided to do a red lip today...still wearing my wig.
Anybody know why the pics turn sideways?


View attachment 287499



View attachment 287501



View attachment 287503



View attachment 287505


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 10, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Had to go to my son's school to help him decorate a snowman for Christmas. Decided to do a red lip today...still wearing my wig.
> Anybody know why the pics turn sideways?
> 
> 
> ...



My first thought when I read this was "Do you wanna build a snowman?" We just watched frozen for the 58th time yesterday


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My first thought when I read this was "Do you wanna build a snowman?" We just watched frozen for the 58th time yesterday



Lol l love that movie! Probably even more than my kids smdh. I love all Disney movies though...I'm quite the collector lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's my official length check. The top 2 pics are from January and the bottom 2 today. I'm going to braid my hair back down and continue to wig it.



View attachment 288399


----------



## trclemons (Dec 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my official length check. The top 2 pics are from January and the bottom 2 today. I'm going to braid my hair back down and continue to wig it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288399


Your curls are beautiful.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

trclemons said:


> Your curls are beautiful.



Thank you trc!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

Beautiful! HairPleezeGrow
How long have you been natural?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Beautiful! HairPleezeGrow
> How long have you been natural?



Thanks! I did a second big chop 2 years ago...i felt like my ends were still relaxed but i dont think they were and it was all in my head. Now i just need to stay away from scissors and only dust but i dont know how. I'm cutting my growth sadly. Here's my 2nd big chop. Any advice for .y ends would be gr8 as I think i cut so much bc of splits.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks! I did a second big chop 2 years ago...i felt like my ends were still relaxed but i dont think they were and it was all in my head. Now i just need to stay away from scissors and only dust but i dont know how. I'm cutting my growth sadly. Here's my 2nd big chop. Any advice for .y ends would be gr8 as I think i cut so much bc of splits.
> 
> View attachment 288421



I have learned to let the splits be. Splits don't cause breakage. Dry, brittle or weak strands break. Sometimes overmoisturized hair breaks too. As long as you keep your strands strong (protein) you can keep your ends around until you reach your goal and trim. Think about how many long haired white/hispanic girls walking around with super long hair and split ends. They dye and fry the heck out of their hair... If split ends caused breakage their hair wouldn't have made it to those lengths.  I hope that made at least a little bit of sense.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I have learned to let the splits be. Splits don't cause breakage. Dry, brittle or weak strands break. Sometimes overmoisturized hair breaks too. As long as you keep your strands strong (protein) you can keep your ends around until you reach your goal and trim. Think about how many long haired white/hispanic girls walking around with super long hair and split ends. They dye and fry the heck out of their hair... If split ends caused breakage their hair wouldn't have made it to those lengths.  I hope that made at least a little bit of sense.



Yes this makes perfect sense. I dont have breakage and cutting for nothing then bc you're right...I keep my moisture and protein balanced. I'm going to lay off the scissors and see what I get. Thanks sis!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 24, 2014)

BUMP.

I will be doing my length check today!  I will be straightening my hair to see how much it has grown. 

I'm kinda nervous since this is the longest my hair has ever been. This year has been another year of trial and error, but I think I've settled down into a routine. 

I think the back is grazing APL but I know the sides are definitely there. The nape has been my problem this year as it's the most fragile so I know I need to work on that part of my hair for 2015.

However, I am happy with my overall growth this year.

I will share pics later.


----------



## iLurk (Dec 27, 2014)

well here's my end of the year lc. i dont think ill ever be even close to escaping apl


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

iLurk said:


> well here's my end of the year lc. i dont think ill ever be even close to escaping apl



Your hair is lovely and you will get to your goal so don't freight.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 27, 2014)

iLurk said:


> well here's my end of the year lc. i dont think ill ever be even close to escaping apl



iLurk I feel like that too! I'm gonna take this challenge for yet another year!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 27, 2014)

My end of the year results:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

caribeandiva said:


> iLurk I feel like that too! I'm gonna take this challenge for yet another year!



That's okay though...we will be in this together. We can do this ladies.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 28, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's okay though...we will be in this together. We can do this ladies.



I'm right there with y'all too


----------



## Fotchygirl (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi my ladies, I also didn't make APL due to many setbacks, the last one was just before my last relaxer where I didn't detangle my hair before washing it and my hair matted so badly. But I feel this was a year of lessons for me, the big one being STAY AWAY FROM THE SALONS. I will do better next year. But I do see some progress.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 28, 2014)

I am probably an inch or two longer than I was at the beginning of this challenge. I trimmed a lot and used way too much heat. I joined the 2015 challenge and hope to be fully natural APL by the end of it.


----------



## iLurk (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm going to head over to the apl/bsl 2015 thread just to keep track of everyone. i already signed up for 2 other challenges so i was trying to limit how many i post in.

As for my hair i think this is going to be the year of me not seeing it at all. i am so fed up now I just wanna keep it covered. Instead of wearing it down like i wanted this week i just put it into a bun. ordered another wig but since the holidays it probably wont even be here til the week after this week


----------



## Sweetie123 (Dec 29, 2014)

My end of year pics, I had a bit of breakage and thinning this year, but hey you live and learn!!!





December





July


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 29, 2014)

Year end pics....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 29, 2014)

Sweetie123 said:


> My end of year pics, I had a bit of breakage and thinning this year, but hey you live and learn!!!
> 
> December
> 
> July



That's still some good growth you got


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 29, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Year end pics....



Your hair had some wonderful progress and it's beautiful so yes I officially hate you and everyone else lol...tis all


----------



## Sweetie123 (Dec 29, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's still some good growth you got



Thank you


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay.  So I thought my hair didn't grow well this year, but I've  seen a MASSIVE  difference with last year's progress. I'm soo happy with my progress. I straightened it last week and I've taken pics this week. My hair is starting to revert so it looks a little wavy in the pics.

I'm not great at length check pics but I think these are alright.

The pic on the left my hair was taken on 31 December 2013. I didn't take any back pics. And the right is today. Both pics were taken with hair that has started to revert.

So I guess I am APL at the back and sides.  I have a way to go with the front. I'm  joining 2015 APL / BSL  challenge and I'm hoping to get to BSL by December. 
This is honestly the longest my hair has ever been and I didn't think it would even get there. 

My wig came today so will be wigging it all year.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 30, 2014)

NefertariBlu
Girl, you don' passed up APL!  Congrats!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 30, 2014)

I was looking at this pic and was saying to myself " am I REALLY  Apl? " it's taken a very long time to get to where I am. Ive had a lot of set backs.

Thanks for all the info on this thread and encouragement.  I can't wait to see where my hair gets to next year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2014)

NefertariBlu said:


> Okay.  So I thought my hair didn't grow well this year, but I've  seen a MASSIVE  difference with last year's progress. I'm soo happy with my progress. I straightened it last week and I've taken pics this week. My hair is starting to revert so it looks a little wavy in the pics.
> 
> I'm not great at length check pics but I think these are alright.
> 
> ...



Congrats! that is some amazing progress...how could you not think your hair grew? Lol


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 30, 2014)

Loll,  you know what, I only straighten once a year so a lot of the time I pull my hair to see where it is.  Most of the time my son is helping me if I can't reach it. All this year I haven't been able to reach the back until today. Even my September pic I posted my son had to help me. 

In  my eyes it  hasn't grown until I straightened.
It's the same when you loose weight. Others see it before you do lol.

I still don't believe it though lolol


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 31, 2014)

My year end length..... my hair is still shy of APL :'(


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2014)

My end of year pic (taken today).


----------

